# October BFP's ~ Get your's here! (34 so far!!!)



## stargazer01

JComing right up, get your :bfp: here! 

Hi ladies! I'm back, yet again to offer a place to support each other, vent, or whatever else you may need to do. I was hoping to pass off this thread to another person by now, but my bfp is hiding. I am hoping to find it this month! :) Here's to all of us finding our :bfp: this cycle! :dance:

*November 67 testers 11 BFPs
December 73 testers 19 BFPs
January 66 testers 14 BFPs
February 90 testers 14 BFPs
March 74 testers 25 BFPs
April 104 testers 26 BFPs
May 106 testers 25 BFPs
June 122 testers 32 BFPs
July 158 testers 34 BFPs
August 121 testers 32 BFPs
September 129 testers 39 BFPs*

:dust:

*1*
:bfp: optimistic1 :bfp:
Heather.1987U
:bfp: Mellie1988 :bfp:
JLC91
nne0813
:witch: vitabella :hugs:
LWilson
:bfp: kate87 :bfp:
:bfp: alanjabam :bfp:

*2*
Angego

*3*
bumpnotyet
lady1985
Lionchild

*4*
PrayingLady
:bfp: danielle1984 :bfp:

*5*
BabywhispererD
:bfp: shellgirl :bfp:
:bfp: Medzi :bfp:
Foxy37
littlefishygg
x-kirsty-x
Hb.x
AnnLav
+tivethoughts


*6*
:bfp: Julesillini8 :bfp:  
jessthemess
:witch: oneday87:hugs:
ReynoldsV

*7*
:witch: nic18 :hugs:
:witch: PiperDilly :hugs:
:witch: Quest55 :hugs:
BroodyBoobies
:bfp: Klrh :bfp:

*8*
xXDeetsXx
:witch: 123Deidre :hugs:
:bfp: anneliese:bfp:
itsme122
:bfp: Parabellum :bfp:
Hopin&Praying
:bfp: Jcliff :bfp:

*9*
lorojovanos
2yearsandtryi
BEE86

*10*
ES89
Firefly153
book
MrsRohner
:bfp: Isismoon :bfp:

*11*
:witch: shultzie18 :hugs:
:bfp: Seattledana :bfp:

*12*
:witch: mwaah :hugs:
JandK
DSemcho
:bfp: chasingbfp :bfp:

*13*
:angel: LornaMJ :angel:
:witch: Gem1210390 :hugs:
:witch: echo :hugs:

*14*
Megann10919

*15*
louisiana
:angel: kel21 :angel:
:witch: Heather11 :hugs:

*16*
:angel: midgey123 :angel:
:witch: lynzpraying :hugs:

*17*
IsaacRalph
:bfp: Ylanda :bfp:
:bfp: Shawty :bfp: 
minuet
:bfp: Kim09 :bfp:

*18*
:bfp: Twag :bfp:

*19*
:witch: Mrs. T :hugs:
LizzyRose

*20*
:bfp: ProudArmyWife :bfp:

*21*
:bfp: meli1981 :bfp:
Trying2012
butterflywolf

*22*
:witch: angie79 :hugs:
:witch: Missymom :hugs:
:bfp: TTCMSP :bfp:

*23*
MommytoBryson
:witch: isela :hugs:
MrsO1987
:bfp: whigfield :bfp:
Kalonkiki
:bfp: Heather03 :bfp:

*24*
:bfp: Clparson :bfp:

*25*
Mrs.Eddie
:bfp: BritneyNChris :bfp:
:witch: garfie :hugs:

*26*
:bfp: Keeping Faith :bfp:
Festive Eclipse
:witch: Bumblebee24 :hugs:
:bfp: Cyna99 :bfp:

*27*
:witch: stargazer01 :hugs:
kidchichi
baby1wanted
:bfp: maratobe :bfp:
rachybaby85

*28*
Karynmski
babydeabreu

*29*
augustluvers
momof1making2
:bfp: 3rdbabybump :bfp:

*30*
LeahMSta
Lilmart
:witch: Missbx :hugs:
Mmmoreos

*31*
familylove4
123Deirdre
PiperDilly
:bfp: misshastings :bfp:

*GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*

:dust: :dust:​


----------



## garfie

Stargazer - I may be joining you here soon - I tested yesterday Neg and today Neg will let you know - I am on the September thread and hanging on there:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babywhisperer

stargazer01 said:


> Coming right up, get your :bfp: here!
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm back, yet again to offer a place to support each other, vent, or whatever else you may need to do. I was hoping to pass off this thread to another person by now, but my bfp is hiding. I am hoping to find it this month! :) Here's to all of us finding our :bfp: this cycle! :dance:
> 
> *November 67 testers 11 BFPs
> December 73 testers 19 BFPs
> January 66 testers 14 BFPs
> February 90 testers 14 BFPs
> March 74 testers 25 BFPs
> April 104 testers 26 BFPs
> May 106 testers 25 BFPs
> June 122 testers 32 BFPs
> July 158 testers 34 BFPs
> August 121 testers 32 BFPs
> September testers BFPs*
> 
> :dust:
> 
> *1*
> 
> *2*
> 
> *3*
> 
> *4*
> 
> *5*
> 
> *6*
> 
> *7*
> 
> *8*
> 
> *9*
> 
> *10*
> 
> *11*
> 
> *12*
> 
> *13*
> 
> *14*
> 
> *15*
> 
> *16*
> 
> *17*
> 
> *18*
> 
> *19*
> 
> *20*
> 
> *21*
> 
> *22*
> 
> *23*
> 
> *24*
> 
> *25*
> 
> *26*
> 
> *27*
> 
> *28*
> 
> *29*
> 
> *30*
> 
> *31*
> 
> *GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*
> 
> :dust: :dust:​


Testing 10/5 :dust:


----------



## shellgirl

I will also be 10/5. Looks like we'll be testing buddies!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey I may be joining you girls too as bfn so far due period on few days! October will be our 8th cycle, boo!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> I will also be 10/5. Looks like we'll be testing buddies!

Let's do this!!


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> I will also be 10/5. Looks like we'll be testing buddies!
> 
> Let's do this!!Click to expand...

This is going to be our month!!!:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

garfie said:


> Stargazer - I may be joining you here soon - I tested yesterday Neg and today Neg will let you know - I am on the September thread and hanging on there:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

:wave: garfie! 
If I don't ovulate soon, I will be moving to early October testing. Still waiting to O. What dpo are you? Hopefully it is just early for you to test. FX!


----------



## stargazer01

Welcome *Shellgirl* and *Babywhisperer*!

Good Luck to you both! :)


----------



## stargazer01

IsaacRalph said:


> Hey I may be joining you girls too as bfn so far due period on few days! October will be our 8th cycle, boo!

Welcome! Let me know when you have a testing day. :)


----------



## MrsTurner2012

I'll be there too. AF due Friday & a BFN yesterday. I'll be on month number 3!!


----------



## danielle1984

Sweet!! October thread is up.

I'll be testing on Oct. 6th or Oct. 13th. I'm regular at 30days but last cycle I was at 37 days! Argh! So, I guess you could put me up on both days or on unsure?

Cycle #16


----------



## stargazer01

:wave: *danielle1984*! I put you down for both dates, for now. 
I really hope this is it, for both of us! :thumbup:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey forgot to put my date should be around Oct 17th due period at weekend! Bfn today at 12dpo & can feel AF is on its way


----------



## garfie

Stargazer - Take a look at my chart hun - CBFM said PEAK CD13 FF said O CD14 (no cross hairs ever:cry:) 

Today is CD26 BFN - so I don't have a clue :shrug: FF said due today - no :witch: as yet:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the October ladies hope it's a TREAT for you all and no TRICKS:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Do you mind if i join? Think im also on too the next month :( thought i had very faint positives but bfn this morning!! Ill be due to test on the 16th of october hope we are all lucky this month :)


----------



## stargazer01

garfie said:


> Stargazer - Take a look at my chart hun - CBFM said PEAK CD13 FF said O CD14 (no cross hairs ever:cry:)
> 
> Today is CD26 BFN - so I don't have a clue :shrug: FF said due today - no :witch: as yet:thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: to all the October ladies hope it's a TREAT for you all and no TRICKS:winkwink:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Oh no garfie! This is my first month temping, so I'm not very much help with charting yet. I wonder why you didn't get your crosshairs? I'm gonna have to check into this. I'm very curious as to why you didn't get crosshairs! 

It's good that af hasn't shown for you yet! You are not out yet!!! You may just have a shy bfp! FX'd that is why the :witch: isn't here yet! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*IsaacRalph
midgey123*

:dust:


----------



## midgey123

Keeping my fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies :) :) good luck!!


----------



## schultzie18

I am moving to the October thread!! I will be testing the 11th. Trying to stay positive and hoping everyone gets their BFPs!!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Hi lovely ladies :) may I join in please? Sooo hope this is our month! Please could you put me down for testing on 3rd October (I will be 12dpo then) thanks so much! Scattering lots of dust for you all :) xxx


----------



## garfie

Hi Ladies

CD1 for me and a trip to the Docs me thinks to check for Ovulation:cry:

I will be testing 8 October let's hope we get a TREAT not a TRICK:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## IsaacRalph

garfie said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> CD1 for me and a trip to the Docs me thinks to check for Ovulation:cry:
> 
> I will be testing 8 October let's hope we get a TREAT not a TRICK:haha:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Aww chin up hun! In a few days it will be our 8th cycle ttc, bfn again today & AF on her way will be here at the weekend Xx let's hope you get that treat in Oct, let's hope we all do!


----------



## ES89

Hi all, please can I join? Af got me super early last cycle. Spotting from cd23 and af arrived cd25 n I'm sure I ovulate cd16! I'm taking vitamin b complex this cycle which with hopefully help with my lp. I am also taking primrose oil, centrum and folic acid. I am waiting for geritol tonic to arrive which I will take instead of centrum but is looking like next cycle. I am using opk to know for defo when I ovulate. Can you put me down for October 10th for now but I may need to change depending on opk  GL to everyone, let this be the month!!


----------



## stargazer01

*shultzie18
bumpnotyet
garfie
ES89*

:dust:


----------



## garfie

Iaac - Thanks hun - I'm not really surprised the :witch: got me of course I'm disappointed.

The doc phoned me while I was out doing the school run typical - oh well I will call her again tomorrow.

8th cycle bless hun I have been trying over two years and only have two m/c to show for it:cry:

Fingers crossed all of us here on the October thread get a TREAT:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## barbikins

Well, AF is due on September 30th...so hopefully I find out if I get a bfp this month rather than October! I'm on cycle #8 :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

garfie said:


> Iaac - Thanks hun - I'm not really surprised the :witch: got me of course I'm disappointed.
> 
> The doc phoned me while I was out doing the school run typical - oh well I will call her again tomorrow.
> 
> 8th cycle bless hun I have been trying over two years and only have two m/c to show for it:cry:
> 
> Fingers crossed all of us here on the October thread get a TREAT:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Hey two years hun wow, you must be feeling bit fed up with it all by now! The miscarriages too, I know how heartbreaking they are. Like with myself you'll get there eventually just takes some people longer & sometimes a lot longer than others. Wishing you lots of luck &:dust: for this fresh new cycle. i'll be joining you in a day or too!


----------



## IsaacRalph

barbikins said:


> Well, AF is due on September 30th...so hopefully I find out if I get a bfp this month rather than October! I'm on cycle #8 :(

Hey i'll be on cycle 8 in a few days too, seems I'm not alone as most people I know get pregnant straight away! Good luck with this cycle x


----------



## ES89

Same here, I seem to be surrounded by ppl who catch by accident or with in a couple of months x


----------



## stargazer01

Aww, garfie...I've been trying about 2 years now too. I should probably move on to ltttc.
So sorry about your losses. :hug:


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer01 said:


> Aww, garfie...I've been trying about 2 years now too. I should probably move on to ltttc.
> So sorry about your losses. :hug:

I hear ya hun! I'm on cycle #16 and I'm so tired of waiting. It seems so easy for some people to get pregnant, while for us it's a terrible waiting time.:cry:


----------



## Medzi

I'm here again too. Cycle #9 for me...testing on October 5. Good luck ladies!


----------



## garfie

Stargazer - the month I got pregnant I drank grapefruit juice, just a small glass from when the witch left until O (it must have cleaned out my pipes or something:haha:) worth a try though hun?

I will be trying the miracle of gfj when I get my cycles sorted.

Good luck to all the October ladies. :dust::dust::dust:

:hi: and welcome to all those coming onto this thread:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you for the tip about grapefruit juice *garfie*! I will definately give that a try.

I am heading to this month for testing very, very early, due to an argument with my dh during my ovulation. We did not get to bd, and I know September will be bfn because of this. So I am joining you ladies. It will be awhile before I get to test, but I will enjoy your company, and cheer you on to your bfp's! :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Hi Ladies,

October 4th for me.


----------



## stargazer01

*PrayingLady*

Good Luck when you test! :) :)

:dust:


----------



## garfie

Stargazer - Did you bd before O as those little spermies are quite strong - the month of my BFP I was so annoyed with DH that I had missed O (we hadn't bd since 4 days before) so was really surprised when I got two lines:happydance:

So here's hoping your not on the October thread (and I mean that in the nicest possible way):hugs:

AFM - Doc has finally agreed to more blood tests - to test for Ovulation and also my egg reserves etc.

In her opinion I am still Ovulating as I was pregnant not that long ago - really - it was 5 cycles ago lady:haha:

So Monday it all begins:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls it seems we all have been ttc for sometime, this is such a nice thread as we're all in similar situations! Can't wait to see some bfps on here soon cuz we're all due one! Still patiently waiting for AF due tomoz or sun. But hey girls my posh cb opk's have arrived do can't wait to start poas, woo hoo!


----------



## ES89

Bring on the October BFPs  x


----------



## midgey123

2 years ttc for me too :( just seems like its never going to happen!! Im staying hopeful though :) i can feel af coming having some real bad cramps!! Good luck to you all!!


----------



## stargazer01

garfie said:


> Stargazer - Did you bd before O as those little spermies are quite strong - the month of my BFP I was so annoyed with DH that I had missed O (we hadn't bd since 4 days before) so was really surprised when I got two lines:happydance:
> 
> So here's hoping your not on the October thread (and I mean that in the nicest possible way):hugs:
> 
> AFM - Doc has finally agreed to more blood tests - to test for Ovulation and also my egg reserves etc.
> 
> In her opinion I am still Ovulating as I was pregnant not that long ago - really - it was 5 cycles ago lady:haha:
> 
> So Monday it all begins:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

I bd about 5 days before O. I'm pretty sure I'm out, but if one :spermy: made it, I would be on :cloud9:

I'm happy that your doctor is finally listening, and that you will get the testing that you need.


----------



## stargazer01

*Medzi*

Good Luck this month Medzi! :flower:


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer01 said:


> *Medzi*
> 
> Good Luck this month Medzi! :flower:

Yes good luck Medzi!! FX's we'll be bump buddies this cycle


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer - Did you bd before O as those little spermies are quite strong - the month of my BFP I was so annoyed with DH that I had missed O (we hadn't bd since 4 days before) so was really surprised when I got two lines:happydance:
> 
> So here's hoping your not on the October thread (and I mean that in the nicest possible way):hugs:
> 
> AFM - Doc has finally agreed to more blood tests - to test for Ovulation and also my egg reserves etc.
> 
> In her opinion I am still Ovulating as I was pregnant not that long ago - really - it was 5 cycles ago lady:haha:
> 
> So Monday it all begins:cry:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X
> 
> I bd about 5 days before O. I'm pretty sure I'm out, but if one :spermy: made it, I would be on :cloud9:
> 
> I'm happy that your doctor is finally listening, and that you will get the testing that you need.Click to expand...

I hope there was a little Michael Phelps in there! 

AFM- Started SMEP today with preseed. I didn't have time to read the box and was surprised that there were applicators or something in there? I just used it like regular lube, hope that's effective. Will have to see if there's instructions or something. It's the first night of SMEP now and OPK is negative, so shouldn't be a big deal if I did it wrong. FX this SMEP business works!


----------



## nic18

just found the october testing thread :haha: i will be testing the 7th :)


----------



## stargazer01

*shellgirl* - I have been thinking about using that as well. I really don't think that will hurt your chances with you just beginning smep. What are the applicators for, less mess or just to make sure that it gets up in there far enough? Hope there are directions or tips to help you out! FX'd that this works for you!!!


----------



## stargazer01

*nic18*

Good Luck!!!
Hope this is our bfp cycle, for all of us that have been hanging around for awhile! :)


----------



## anorak

Done pretty much all I can this time, 1DPO (still at :sex: though!), AF due around 6th October. Let's see how it goes!


----------



## Julesillini8

Hi everyone. Just saw this thread. This will be our first month trying for our second. I will be due to test around oct 6 th. we will skip the next month if I don't get pregnant now because I don'nth a nt due date to be close to my daughters bday. No pressure huh? Kinda nervous this time, first baby got preg right away ntnp. I am nervous it's gonna be hard this time around because of the whole " trying" this time. I really think the stress and pressure of actually trying works against you. Nervous, but glad I found this to find and supports others!


----------



## Julesillini8

nic18 said:


> just found the october testing thread :haha: i will be testing the 7th :)

Hey! I am due to test around the 6 or 7 th too! Hope we both have a good weekend with bfps!


----------



## Julesillini8

Anorak, Me too...good luck! I'm glad I joined this site, but I feel like its making me nervous! Ugh, this will be the first time we are actually trying. Sigh. How do you guys try to eliminate the stress of it?


----------



## Ylanda

Hi all!

Just come over from the September thread - the witch showed a day early so I never even got to my testing day... :( Not sure when in October I will test, my cycles seem to vary between 27 and 32 days. I'll keep you all updated. :)

Good luck and sticky baby dust to all October hopefuls! X


----------



## echo

Well, Stargazer, since I am staying in the game please put me down for 10/10 (34 day cycle, which is my usual cycle length), once I o, I may adjust it. Good luck to you this cycle!
:dust:


----------



## garfie

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

Ylanda - I hate it when that happens, that's why I test early :haha: or is it just my POAS addiction:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> *shellgirl* - I have been thinking about using that as well. I really don't think that will hurt your chances with you just beginning smep. What are the applicators for, less mess or just to make sure that it gets up in there far enough? Hope there are directions or tips to help you out! FX'd that this works for you!!!

Read the instructions and apparently, you can use it normal (as I did) or use an applicator to shoot it up inside you. I'm sure that's fine, but I don't really get the purpose of that and feel a little weird doing it. I think I'll stick to applying it to the outside area! Does anyone else feel bad if you're doing smep and your DH wants to BD for fun and you're trying to keep to the schedule? Can too much hurt? IDK, just paranoid some I suppose...this ttc crapola is really making me crazy...:headspin:


----------



## nic18

Julesillini8 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> just found the october testing thread :haha: i will be testing the 7th :)
> 
> Hey! I am due to test around the 6 or 7 th too! Hope we both have a good weekend with bfps!Click to expand...

we can be testing buddies :)!!


----------



## xXDeetsXx

Goodbye September thread and hello October testing thread!

Due to test on 8th October.

Goodluck ladies! :happydance:

x


----------



## Julesillini8

nic18 said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> just found the october testing thread :haha: i will be testing the 7th :)
> 
> Hey! I am due to test around the 6 or 7 th too! Hope we both have a good weekend with bfps!Click to expand...
> 
> we can be testing buddies :)!!Click to expand...

Yes! Are you one to test early and often or will you only wait to test that day? I want to wait as long as I can until that day. That's probably hard to do right?


----------



## Julesillini8

xXDeetsXx said:


> Goodbye September thread and hello October testing thread!
> 
> Due to test on 8th October.
> 
> Goodluck ladies! :happydance:
> 
> x

Good luck this month! I will be testing that weekend too!


----------



## nic18

jules - i usually just wait for AF my cycle is 30days every month, so if AF doesn't arrive i would test :) what about you?


----------



## Julesillini8

This will be our first month trying. I am hoping to wait until that weekend, my cycles are short and vary from 24-26 days. Plan to wait until the 6 th or 7 th, but reading everyone's posts on here it seems like it will be hard to wait! Everyone seems to test all over the place! Haha. So maybe this will encourage me to wait until "our" weekend ha!


----------



## nic18

i will try my best to stop you from POAS!!!


----------



## xXDeetsXx

Julesillini8 said:


> xXDeetsXx said:
> 
> 
> Goodbye September thread and hello October testing thread!
> 
> Due to test on 8th October.
> 
> Goodluck ladies! :happydance:
> 
> x
> 
> Good luck this month! I will be testing that weekend too!Click to expand...

Ooo look forward to hearing how you get on! I have short cycles too, 21-24 so we might find ourselves testing at the same time! 

Ive promised myself not to test until im late....tempting though it is!

FX for you x


----------



## Ylanda

My period is due 13th Oct, so I'll be testing on the 14th. Good luck and sticky baby dust to us all! X


----------



## mwaah

I'm due 12th October. This will be my 5th cycle doing AI at home. I feel like I'm never going to see that second line ever again!! 

Good luck ladies, it will be our turn soon.

Stargazer I dont want to see a November thread started by you!!! This is your BFP month xxx


----------



## danielle1984

I started to use OPK yesterday and we started BD every other day. This is the best part of TTC!!:happydance:


----------



## Julesillini8

xXDeetsXx said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xXDeetsXx said:
> 
> 
> Goodbye September thread and hello October testing thread!
> 
> Due to test on 8th October.
> 
> Goodluck ladies! :happydance:
> 
> x
> 
> Good luck this month! I will be testing that weekend too!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo look forward to hearing how you get on! I have short cycles too, 21-24 so we might find ourselves testing at the same time!
> 
> good! Hopefully you guys will help me hold out through those two weeks. I want to wait it out until I have a fair shot at an accurate test, just reading all these threads about people testing so much makes me wonder if it'll be tempting...... Hoping that weekend is good for us and nic!Click to expand...


----------



## echo

danielle1984 said:


> I started to use OPK yesterday and we started BD every other day. This is the best part of TTC!!:happydance:

Yes, around o is the most exciting. Right now I am in the past af, not near o yet boredom. Although my nipples have been tingling and I have been getting crampy feelings south which makes me wonder if I might o early this cycle. We'll see!


----------



## baby1wanted

Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?! 
Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## Ylanda

Hello! :flower:

Better luck to you in October! I had myself convinced this month, too, but then AF showed a few days early so I never even got to test... :(


----------



## IsaacRalph

baby1wanted said:


> Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?!
> Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
> September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
> See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
> Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:

Oh no hun:hugs:! I'm on cd 1 today too. Do you chart at all? I once had a luteal cyst which gave me a luteal phase of about 1month but this was confirmed with ultrasound! They are very common but are you sure you ovulated 22 days ago? Good luck for Oct, hoping you just had a wonky cycle & you'll be back on track! Yeah we can be cycle buddies if you want?


----------



## baby1wanted

IsaacRalph said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?!
> Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
> September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
> See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
> Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> Oh no hun:hugs:! I'm on cd 1 today too. Do you chart at all? I once had a luteal cyst which gave me a luteal phase of about 1month but this was confirmed with ultrasound! They are very common but are you sure you ovulated 22 days ago? Good luck for Oct, hoping you just had a wonky cycle & you'll be back on track! Yeah we can be cycle buddies if you want?Click to expand...

Cycle buddies would be great, feeling fed up and eating pizza and cake to cheer me up, nice to have someone to chat with too! I don't chart in terms of OPK and temp - DH really not keen on it as he doesn't want it to be a daily focus which I can understand. It's not an absolute thing so maybe something we think of in the future.

That said before this cycle I have always been able to tell when my body is trying to ovulate by pain and EWCM (I know only the temping would tell me if I did actually release an egg or not). I came off BCP in feb and my cycles have been anywhere from 28-42 days.... but it's the time from AF to ovulation that varies. Normally from when I think I've ovulated it's spot on 14 days to AF coming, so though I can't predict AF at the start of a cycle by the time I think I ovulate I've always predicted AF to within a day. So this month has really thrown me. I had really clear ovulation signs from cd18-20 so predicted AF from that.
Even knowing when I've started now if I look back 14 days I haven't recorded and cramping or EWCM, it all happened the month before.
Oh well, it may all just be body adjusting after coming off BCP (was on it for 15+ years). And the other major factor is that I have endo (the BCP was half for contraception half to keep the endo at bay). I have had continuous cramping in the 2 week run up to AF which I foolishly convinced myself was a pregnancy sign but now think it's probably the endo. I am due to have my yearly MRI scan (once when they cleared out the endo they found some mildly cancerous cells so I have these to check I'm not growing any tumours) then a review with my gynaecologist. It's the first time I've seen him since starting TTC so hoping he has some ideas to help - whether it be blood tests, trying clomid etc. 

Well sorry that was a long post! 
How long have you been TTC for now? :hugs:


----------



## echo

baby1wanted said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?!
> Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
> September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
> See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
> Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> Oh no hun:hugs:! I'm on cd 1 today too. Do you chart at all? I once had a luteal cyst which gave me a luteal phase of about 1month but this was confirmed with ultrasound! They are very common but are you sure you ovulated 22 days ago? Good luck for Oct, hoping you just had a wonky cycle & you'll be back on track! Yeah we can be cycle buddies if you want?Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle buddies would be great, feeling fed up and eating pizza and cake to cheer me up, nice to have someone to chat with too! I don't chart in terms of OPK and temp - DH really not keen on it as he doesn't want it to be a daily focus which I can understand. It's not an absolute thing so maybe something we think of in the future.
> 
> That said before this cycle I have always been able to tell when my body is trying to ovulate by pain and EWCM (I know only the temping would tell me if I did actually release an egg or not). I came off BCP in feb and my cycles have been anywhere from 28-42 days.... but it's the time from AF to ovulation that varies. Normally from when I think I've ovulated it's spot on 14 days to AF coming, so though I can't predict AF at the start of a cycle by the time I think I ovulate I've always predicted AF to within a day. So this month has really thrown me. I had really clear ovulation signs from cd18-20 so predicted AF from that.
> Even knowing when I've started now if I look back 14 days I haven't recorded and cramping or EWCM, it all happened the month before.
> Oh well, it may all just be body adjusting after coming off BCP (was on it for 15+ years). And the other major factor is that I have endo (the BCP was half for contraception half to keep the endo at bay). I have had continuous cramping in the 2 week run up to AF which I foolishly convinced myself was a pregnancy sign but now think it's probably the endo. I am due to have my yearly MRI scan (once when they cleared out the endo they found some mildly cancerous cells so I have these to check I'm not growing any tumours) then a review with my gynaecologist. It's the first time I've seen him since starting TTC so hoping he has some ideas to help - whether it be blood tests, trying clomid etc.
> 
> Well sorry that was a long post!
> How long have you been TTC for now? :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: Hope you just had a wonky cycle and that your appt gives you the answers you want. I also hope you don't have any tumours!!

Good luck this cycle!


----------



## baby1wanted

echo said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?!
> Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
> September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
> See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
> Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> Oh no hun:hugs:! I'm on cd 1 today too. Do you chart at all? I once had a luteal cyst which gave me a luteal phase of about 1month but this was confirmed with ultrasound! They are very common but are you sure you ovulated 22 days ago? Good luck for Oct, hoping you just had a wonky cycle & you'll be back on track! Yeah we can be cycle buddies if you want?Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle buddies would be great, feeling fed up and eating pizza and cake to cheer me up, nice to have someone to chat with too! I don't chart in terms of OPK and temp - DH really not keen on it as he doesn't want it to be a daily focus which I can understand. It's not an absolute thing so maybe something we think of in the future.
> 
> That said before this cycle I have always been able to tell when my body is trying to ovulate by pain and EWCM (I know only the temping would tell me if I did actually release an egg or not). I came off BCP in feb and my cycles have been anywhere from 28-42 days.... but it's the time from AF to ovulation that varies. Normally from when I think I've ovulated it's spot on 14 days to AF coming, so though I can't predict AF at the start of a cycle by the time I think I ovulate I've always predicted AF to within a day. So this month has really thrown me. I had really clear ovulation signs from cd18-20 so predicted AF from that.
> Even knowing when I've started now if I look back 14 days I haven't recorded and cramping or EWCM, it all happened the month before.
> Oh well, it may all just be body adjusting after coming off BCP (was on it for 15+ years). And the other major factor is that I have endo (the BCP was half for contraception half to keep the endo at bay). I have had continuous cramping in the 2 week run up to AF which I foolishly convinced myself was a pregnancy sign but now think it's probably the endo. I am due to have my yearly MRI scan (once when they cleared out the endo they found some mildly cancerous cells so I have these to check I'm not growing any tumours) then a review with my gynaecologist. It's the first time I've seen him since starting TTC so hoping he has some ideas to help - whether it be blood tests, trying clomid etc.
> 
> Well sorry that was a long post!
> How long have you been TTC for now? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Hope you just had a wonky cycle and that your appt gives you the answers you want. I also hope you don't have any tumours!!
> 
> Good luck this cycle!Click to expand...

Thanks hun, good luck to you too!! :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

baby1wanted said:


> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?!
> Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
> September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
> See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
> Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> Oh no hun:hugs:! I'm on cd 1 today too. Do you chart at all? I once had a luteal cyst which gave me a luteal phase of about 1month but this was confirmed with ultrasound! They are very common but are you sure you ovulated 22 days ago? Good luck for Oct, hoping you just had a wonky cycle & you'll be back on track! Yeah we can be cycle buddies if you want?Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle buddies would be great, feeling fed up and eating pizza and cake to cheer me up, nice to have someone to chat with too! I don't chart in terms of OPK and temp - DH really not keen on it as he doesn't want it to be a daily focus which I can understand. It's not an absolute thing so maybe something we think of in the future.
> 
> That said before this cycle I have always been able to tell when my body is trying to ovulate by pain and EWCM (I know only the temping would tell me if I did actually release an egg or not). I came off BCP in feb and my cycles have been anywhere from 28-42 days.... but it's the time from AF to ovulation that varies. Normally from when I think I've ovulated it's spot on 14 days to AF coming, so though I can't predict AF at the start of a cycle by the time I think I ovulate I've always predicted AF to within a day. So this month has really thrown me. I had really clear ovulation signs from cd18-20 so predicted AF from that.
> Even knowing when I've started now if I look back 14 days I haven't recorded and cramping or EWCM, it all happened the month before.
> Oh well, it may all just be body adjusting after coming off BCP (was on it for 15+ years). And the other major factor is that I have endo (the BCP was half for contraception half to keep the endo at bay). I have had continuous cramping in the 2 week run up to AF which I foolishly convinced myself was a pregnancy sign but now think it's probably the endo. I am due to have my yearly MRI scan (once when they cleared out the endo they found some mildly cancerous cells so I have these to check I'm not growing any tumours) then a review with my gynaecologist. It's the first time I've seen him since starting TTC so hoping he has some ideas to help - whether it be blood tests, trying clomid etc.
> 
> Well sorry that was a long post!
> How long have you been TTC for now? :hugs:Click to expand...

Well yes that was a long post but go ahead & vent your concerns to us that's fine! Well I use both opk's & temp & I find them both very reassuring and always get my AF 15/16 days from predicted ovulation. If anything why don't you try opks perhaps? Only because o always get ov signs way before I ov & ewcm, say 6 days before! Not saying you don't know your body but these things can help to ease your mind your dtd at the right time!
I'll be onto my 8th cycle this time & it seems to be taking for ever. Just at work at the mo so quick reply but yeah we can go through this month together. If you choose to her opks the one step opks of amazon are great & really cheap x


----------



## louisiana

hi everyone.
joining you all and testing on the 15th oct.
this will be my 3rd cycle ttc


----------



## Julesillini8

louisiana said:


> hi everyone.
> joining you all and testing on the 15th oct.
> this will be my 3rd cycle ttc

Hey welcome!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Good luck everyone! We just started the SMEP today (BD on cd8) sooo excited to give it a try :) when we got pregnant with our angel we BD every day for 7 days across ovulation, just to try it out, and used preseed which was amazing as I don't get very much ewcm! (sorry tmi) but last month we were so shattered after a every day during fertile window, so thought we'd try clearblue digital ovulation sticks and SMEP :) here goes!! Good Luck lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## baby1wanted

IsaacRalph said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IsaacRalph said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer can I move to here from Sept thread please?!
> Hi to everyone I met in September and also to new ones from this month
> September has been a bit of a heartbreaker for me - AF has turned up today 10 days late and on 22 dpo. No idea what is going on with my body, cycles have no pattern and have had a horrible time with cramping, bloating etc... have got endo so think another excision may be on the cards :-(
> See gynae in a couple of months so hopefully will get some answers.
> Will probably not test anytime before Oct 30th - that will make me a couple of days late by my longest cycle so we'll see
> Baby dust to everyone :dust:
> 
> Oh no hun:hugs:! I'm on cd 1 today too. Do you chart at all? I once had a luteal cyst which gave me a luteal phase of about 1month but this was confirmed with ultrasound! They are very common but are you sure you ovulated 22 days ago? Good luck for Oct, hoping you just had a wonky cycle & you'll be back on track! Yeah we can be cycle buddies if you want?Click to expand...
> 
> Cycle buddies would be great, feeling fed up and eating pizza and cake to cheer me up, nice to have someone to chat with too! I don't chart in terms of OPK and temp - DH really not keen on it as he doesn't want it to be a daily focus which I can understand. It's not an absolute thing so maybe something we think of in the future.
> 
> That said before this cycle I have always been able to tell when my body is trying to ovulate by pain and EWCM (I know only the temping would tell me if I did actually release an egg or not). I came off BCP in feb and my cycles have been anywhere from 28-42 days.... but it's the time from AF to ovulation that varies. Normally from when I think I've ovulated it's spot on 14 days to AF coming, so though I can't predict AF at the start of a cycle by the time I think I ovulate I've always predicted AF to within a day. So this month has really thrown me. I had really clear ovulation signs from cd18-20 so predicted AF from that.
> Even knowing when I've started now if I look back 14 days I haven't recorded and cramping or EWCM, it all happened the month before.
> Oh well, it may all just be body adjusting after coming off BCP (was on it for 15+ years). And the other major factor is that I have endo (the BCP was half for contraception half to keep the endo at bay). I have had continuous cramping in the 2 week run up to AF which I foolishly convinced myself was a pregnancy sign but now think it's probably the endo. I am due to have my yearly MRI scan (once when they cleared out the endo they found some mildly cancerous cells so I have these to check I'm not growing any tumours) then a review with my gynaecologist. It's the first time I've seen him since starting TTC so hoping he has some ideas to help - whether it be blood tests, trying clomid etc.
> 
> Well sorry that was a long post!
> How long have you been TTC for now? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes that was a long post but go ahead & vent your concerns to us that's fine! Well I use both opk's & temp & I find them both very reassuring and always get my AF 15/16 days from predicted ovulation. If anything why don't you try opks perhaps? Only because o always get ov signs way before I ov & ewcm, say 6 days before! Not saying you don't know your body but these things can help to ease your mind your dtd at the right time!
> I'll be onto my 8th cycle this time & it seems to be taking for ever. Just at work at the mo so quick reply but yeah we can go through this month together. If you choose to her opks the one step opks of amazon are great & really cheap xClick to expand...

No that's really interesting to know! One of the things we did fall down in this cycle was that we were planning to carry on BDing well past when I thought I ovulated to cover all bases :winkwink: But I ended up getting thrush and so we had a week or so when we missed out. Given what you say it may well be that that could have been a key time to miss out on.... have taken a quick look at amazon and I could be convinced!


----------



## shellgirl

bumpnotyet said:


> Good luck everyone! We just started the SMEP today (BD on cd8) sooo excited to give it a try :) when we got pregnant with our angel we BD every day for 7 days across ovulation, just to try it out, and used preseed which was amazing as I don't get very much ewcm! (sorry tmi) but last month we were so shattered after a every day during fertile window, so thought we'd try clearblue digital ovulation sticks and SMEP :) here goes!! Good Luck lovely ladies xxxx

Doing the same here, SMEP with preseed and CB ovulation predictors. Fri was cycle day 8 and today will be 10. No smiley yet, hoping for it in the next couple of days. Fingers crossed it works for both of us!


----------



## cherrywhite

Hey ladies can I join you. I have just stated to TTC this month! I will ovulate around the end of sept and test 2 weeks after. I will let yo know specific dates when ovulation happens!


----------



## stargazer01

mwaah said:


> I'm due 12th October. This will be my 5th cycle doing AI at home. I feel like I'm never going to see that second line ever again!!
> 
> Good luck ladies, it will be our turn soon.
> 
> Stargazer I dont want to see a November thread started by you!!! This is your BFP month xxx

I hope you are right! 

You will see that second line again, and I think it will be very soon! :)


----------



## JandK

CD1 ill be testing on Oct. 12


----------



## stargazer01

*Julesillini8
Ylanda
echo
xXDeetsXx
mwaah
baby1wanted
louisiana
cherrywhite
JandK*

Good Luck when you test! :)

:dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

Thanks stargazer! GL to you too, let's make it a great October!


----------



## baby1wanted

Julesillini8 said:


> Thanks stargazer! GL to you too, let's make it a great October!

Yep good luck to Stargazer too - you more than deserve your BFP!!!


----------



## optimistic1

Hi can I join please I'd love to be apart of this thread "family" :) technically im now 5 dpo since its 2 am where I am af due the 27th but I always give it a few days to show so if not by the 1st thats when ill test.


H&H 9 MO. to all the ladies that got there bfp!!!


----------



## Foxy37

Hi ladies , I'm 1dpo and this is my second month ttc . Last month my af arrived 14 days after ovulation so if that's the case this month Af will arrive 30th september . I've been off the pill 2 months now so I won't test until 5th of October just to be sure . I ovulated last night as I had bad pains but it didn't stop me jumpping oh lol and we did it twice saturday Morning . X


----------



## PrayingLady

Foxy37 said:


> Hi ladies , I'm 1dpo and this is my second month ttc . Last month my af arrived 14 days after ovulation so if that's the case this month Af will arrive 30th september . I've been off the pill 2 months now so I won't test until 5th of October just to be sure . I ovulated last night as I had bad pains but it didn't stop me jumpping oh lol and we did it twice saturday Morning . X

 
GL on the BFP this month!


----------



## littlefishygg

I'm testing on the 5th as well, good luck everyone!!!! Baby dust to all :)


----------



## jayjay123

hello ladies :)
good luck to all testing
ive got a week left to wait until af is due!
if she arrives, i wont test. fingers crossed she disapears for 9 months!
xx


----------



## jayjay123

my two week wait ends on the 19th...
do you ladies think its best to wait to see if AF comes on the 25th?
or to just test on that date?
x


----------



## LornaMJ

Hey stargazer could you please put me down for 13th October


----------



## garfie

Morning Ladies

Hope we are all okay today :dust::dust::dust: to us all.

CD6 for me and monitor on HIGH :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LornaMJ

garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope we are all okay today :dust::dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> CD6 for me and monitor on HIGH :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> X

Hey Garfie here we are again!! Let this be our month :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

Official testing day - Oct 12th. But I'll start testing between Oct 10th and the 12th. :)


----------



## optimistic1

Definitely wait for af jayjay

So who all here is pretty sure bfp is coming or atleast reallllly positive this cycle?


----------



## ES89

Anyone else on cd9 who wants to wait together?


----------



## ProudArmyWife

moving over from the September thread :wave: testing date October 20th 
:dust: to everyone!


----------



## garfie

:hi: Lorna - so much for being more fertile after a DNC:cry:

Anyway TREATS all round for October :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Gem1210390

Hi

Can I join you I will be testing around 13 th October if af doesn't arrive before then. I am on my first cycle after stopping cerazette in August had my first af beginning of September. I have my fingers crossed this month would love a bfp before Christmas .

Good luck everyone


----------



## DSemcho

ES89 said:


> Anyone else on cd9 who wants to wait together?

I'm on CD9 with a 32 day cycle. I normally OV on CD18. You?




Gem1210390 said:


> Hi
> 
> Can I join you I will be testing around 13 th October if af doesn't arrive before then. I am on my first cycle after stopping cerazette in August had my first af beginning of September. I have my fingers crossed this month would love a bfp before Christmas .
> 
> Good luck everyone

I see you have a 32 day cycle also!! Maybe buddies? *bats eyelashes all purdy like*


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Hope everyone is well today?
CD3 for me which means the first of 4 days of soy isoflavones - never tried before, does anyone have any experience with them?
Stargazer - can you bump me up to test on the 20th? My cycles are so all over the place I was going to wait until the end but I've got a wedding that day and I'll want to know if I can have a drink. I'd be due AF around then based on my shortest cycle length! 
Thanks!


----------



## nic18

welcome new testers :)! hope everybody is ok! nothing new to report, just wishing everyone good luck :) x


----------



## ES89

DSemcho said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else on cd9 who wants to wait together?
> 
> I'm on CD9 with a 32 day cycle. I normally OV on CD18. You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem1210390 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can I join you I will be testing around 13 th October if af doesn't arrive before then. I am on my first cycle after stopping cerazette in August had my first af beginning of September. I have my fingers crossed this month would love a bfp before Christmas .
> 
> Good luck everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I see you have a 32 day cycle also!! Maybe buddies? *bats eyelashes all purdy like*Click to expand...

Hiiiii  as you can see my cycles are pretty varied... I usually ovulate inbetween cd 14 and 20. Waiting on +opk. What are you doing this cycle?


----------



## PrayingLady

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all
> Hope everyone is well today?
> CD3 for me which means the first of 4 days of soy isoflavones - never tried before, does anyone have any experience with them?
> Stargazer - can you bump me up to test on the 20th? My cycles are so all over the place I was going to wait until the end but I've got a wedding that day and I'll want to know if I can have a drink. I'd be due AF around then based on my shortest cycle length!
> Thanks!

Hi doll,

I took soy this month for the first time! I'm on CD14 and already having faint lines for O. I'm not suppose to O until CD18/19 so it already seems to be pushing my O up! I took it CD3-7 the first day it gave me a headache but otherwise it was fine. I took them at night to avoid side effects. 

If I feel anything different during O i will be sure to update you and let you know!


----------



## baby1wanted

PrayingLady said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> Hope everyone is well today?
> CD3 for me which means the first of 4 days of soy isoflavones - never tried before, does anyone have any experience with them?
> Stargazer - can you bump me up to test on the 20th? My cycles are so all over the place I was going to wait until the end but I've got a wedding that day and I'll want to know if I can have a drink. I'd be due AF around then based on my shortest cycle length!
> Thanks!
> 
> Hi doll,
> 
> I took soy this month for the first time! I'm on CD14 and already having faint lines for O. I'm not suppose to O until CD18/19 so it already seems to be pushing my O up! I took it CD3-7 the first day it gave me a headache but otherwise it was fine. I took them at night to avoid side effects.
> 
> If I feel anything different during O i will be sure to update you and let you know!Click to expand...

Great thank you! I saw on another thread to take them at night due to the headaches so they're on my bedside table!
How much did you take?


----------



## stargazer01

baby1wanted said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks stargazer! GL to you too, let's make it a great October!
> 
> Yep good luck to Stargazer too - you more than deserve your BFP!!!Click to expand...

Thank you! :) :hugs:



garfie said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Hope we are all okay today :dust::dust::dust: to us all.
> 
> CD6 for me and monitor on HIGH :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

You better get busy garfie! Lots of :sex:
FX for you this cycle! :)


----------



## stargazer01

*optimistic1
Foxy37
littlefishygg
LornaMJ
DSemcho
ProudArmyWife
Gem1210390*

Good Luck when you test! :)

:dust:


----------



## Julesillini8

Nice! We're filling up the list now. Good luck to everyone these days.


----------



## LornaMJ

garfie said:


> :hi: Lorna - so much for being more fertile after a DNC:cry:
> 
> Anyway TREATS all round for October :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X


Lol they were my thoughts...looking forward to those treats though :happydance:


----------



## anneliese

Add me please!! I was expecting AF around Oct 1, but I'm not really sure about ovulation this month. I am currently CD 19 and always ovulate between CD 16-18, but I think this is an off month and I don't think I've even ovulated yet. Anyway, I expect to get O symptoms either today or tomorrow, so put me down for Oct 4 please!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Julesillini8 said:


> Nice! We're filling up the list now. Good luck to everyone these days.

Good luck to you too!


----------



## baby1wanted

anneliese said:


> Add me please!! I was expecting AF around Oct 1, but I'm not really sure about ovulation this month. I am currently CD 19 and always ovulate between CD 16-18, but I think this is an off month and I don't think I've even ovulated yet. Anyway, I expect to get O symptoms either today or tomorrow, so put me down for Oct 4 please!!

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## DSemcho

ES89 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else on cd9 who wants to wait together?
> 
> I'm on CD9 with a 32 day cycle. I normally OV on CD18. You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem1210390 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can I join you I will be testing around 13 th October if af doesn't arrive before then. I am on my first cycle after stopping cerazette in August had my first af beginning of September. I have my fingers crossed this month would love a bfp before Christmas .
> 
> Good luck everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I see you have a 32 day cycle also!! Maybe buddies? *bats eyelashes all purdy like*Click to expand...
> 
> Hiiiii  as you can see my cycles are pretty varied... I usually ovulate inbetween cd 14 and 20. Waiting on +opk. What are you doing this cycle?Click to expand...

Working a lot. My place of employment just opened back up - but we only have two cashiers. Me and one Turkish guy. So I'm gonna be pulling 40+ hours a week. But other than that - going to the gym with DH 5 days a week and playing LOTS of Skyrim so I'm not tempted to do anything silly.


----------



## ES89

DSemcho said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else on cd9 who wants to wait together?
> 
> I'm on CD9 with a 32 day cycle. I normally OV on CD18. You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem1210390 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can I join you I will be testing around 13 th October if af doesn't arrive before then. I am on my first cycle after stopping cerazette in August had my first af beginning of September. I have my fingers crossed this month would love a bfp before Christmas .
> 
> Good luck everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I see you have a 32 day cycle also!! Maybe buddies? *bats eyelashes all purdy like*Click to expand...
> 
> Hiiiii  as you can see my cycles are pretty varied... I usually ovulate inbetween cd 14 and 20. Waiting on +opk. What are you doing this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Working a lot. My place of employment just opened back up - but we only have two cashiers. Me and one Turkish guy. So I'm gonna be pulling 40+ hours a week. But other than that - going to the gym with DH 5 days a week and playing LOTS of Skyrim so I'm not tempted to do anything silly.Click to expand...

Wow busy busy for you, maybe keeping busy will take your mind off ttc then maybe you might get a little surprise at the end of your cycle


----------



## shellgirl

Got my smiley face on opk today! We started SMEP Friday, but missed last night because my DH was being a jerk. Why do they have to do stupid things and cause fights around ovulation? Grrrr!!! Things are good now though so I'm thinking if we BD tonight and the next 2, we should have the bases covered. I'm hoping and praying this will be the beginning of my BFP!


----------



## ES89

Love that smiley face :-D you should be covered if you bd tonight and next 2  GL, catch that eggy!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Good luck shellgirl :) xx


----------



## LornaMJ

DSemcho said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else on cd9 who wants to wait together?
> 
> I'm on CD9 with a 32 day cycle. I normally OV on CD18. You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gem1210390 said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Can I join you I will be testing around 13 th October if af doesn't arrive before then. I am on my first cycle after stopping cerazette in August had my first af beginning of September. I have my fingers crossed this month would love a bfp before Christmas .
> 
> Good luck everyoneClick to expand...
> 
> I see you have a 32 day cycle also!! Maybe buddies? *bats eyelashes all purdy like*Click to expand...
> 
> Hiiiii  as you can see my cycles are pretty varied... I usually ovulate inbetween cd 14 and 20. Waiting on +opk. What are you doing this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Working a lot. My place of employment just opened back up - but we only have two cashiers. Me and one Turkish guy. So I'm gonna be pulling 40+ hours a week. But other than that - going to the gym with DH 5 days a week and playing LOTS of Skyrim so I'm not tempted to do anything silly.Click to expand...

Sorry to jump in the conversation but playing lots of Skyrim sounds a very good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## danielle1984

Got a +OPK today! It's earlier than usual, but I guess now I know I'll be testing around Oct. 4th.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> Got a +OPK today! It's earlier than usual, but I guess now I know I'll be testing around Oct. 4th.

I got mine today too. I'm curious if I am supposed to count today as ovulation day or tomorrow? I've read different things that say you ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours after your positive test. It's all so confusing! Thoughts ladies?


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Got a +OPK today! It's earlier than usual, but I guess now I know I'll be testing around Oct. 4th.
> 
> I got mine today too. I'm curious if I am supposed to count today as ovulation day or tomorrow? I've read different things that say you ovulate anywhere from 12-48 hours after your positive test. It's all so confusing! Thoughts ladies?Click to expand...

I heard that too! I did mine at 6:20am so I think I O today (I even change my ticker). But you usually O 12-36 hours after +OPK.


----------



## danielle1984

But I was almost positive last night at 8:20 so yes it's so confusing.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> But I was almost positive last night at 8:20 so yes it's so confusing.

I use the clear blue smiley face guys to take the line evaluation out of it. Mine was negative last night and then positive at noon today. Do you think tomorrow is the best guess time for me to count as O? We already bd'd today and will tomorrow and Friday as well. Want to cover all the bases!


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> But I was almost positive last night at 8:20 so yes it's so confusing.
> 
> I use the clear blue smiley face guys to take the line evaluation out of it. Mine was negative last night and then positive at noon today. Do you think tomorrow is the best guess time for me to count as O? We already bd'd today and will tomorrow and Friday as well. Want to cover all the bases!Click to expand...

I think that if you BD enough then you should worry. Have fun BD!


----------



## echo

I think I might just ovulate at a normal time this month! Watery cm, sensitive nips and slight cramps seems to be pointing in that direction. To be continued....


----------



## baby1wanted

shellgirl said:


> Got my smiley face on opk today! We started SMEP Friday, but missed last night because my DH was being a jerk. Why do they have to do stupid things and cause fights around ovulation? Grrrr!!! Things are good now though so I'm thinking if we BD tonight and the next 2, we should have the bases covered. I'm hoping and praying this will be the beginning of my BFP!




danielle1984 said:


> Got a +OPK today! It's earlier than usual, but I guess now I know I'll be testing around Oct. 4th.

Good luck both of you - get BDing :winkwink:


----------



## Mellie1988

Please can you add me for testing 1st October! 

Fingers crossed ladies :dust: 

x x


----------



## DSemcho

Anyone can jump in on my convo's! :D AND yes lots of Skyrim is nice. I got the Hearthfire add on so now I can build my own house :D

ALSO

Had a huge surprise today when I went to the bathroom...

Btw - the pic might be a little bit TMI.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/p206x206/427783_669479142235_462384185_n.jpg

I'm not even supposed to OV yet...  I am taking EPO could it be that?


----------



## Mellie1988

Wow lots of stretchy CM....I NEVER get CM like that :shock: Mine usually only stretches a little, maybe an inch? 

x


----------



## Mellie1988

Oooh just seen what you wrote below it! Yeah EPO is meant to increase CM! Good luck, i'd get BDin every other day from today! 

x


----------



## DSemcho

Mine to!!!!!!! I started taking EPO this cycle... I was like HOLY CERVICAL MUCUS!!!!!!!! O_O I literally got up to grab the camera... I had to.. As for BDing every other day - I can't do that. My husband is only interested in sex once a week... we BDed last night, so maybe on the 25th or 26th.. I'm supposed to ovulate on the 27th.


----------



## ES89

Omg I never get cm like that! I've been taking epo for 3 cycles but I have noticed I'm wetter (sorry tmi)


----------



## DSemcho

I've also noticed an increase in my sex drive this cycle to..  I hope the CM keeps up like this.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm happy EPO is working great for you DSemcho! Maybe it will help you get your bfp.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I've also noticed an increase in my sex drive this cycle to..  I hope the CM keeps up like this.

When and how much do you take? is it in pill form?


----------



## bumpnotyet

I got my +ve OPK smiley face today too ladies :) eek fingers crossed!! Lots of baby dust! xx


----------



## DSemcho

Pill form - and I take 2000mg a day. I read on multiple sites (including this one) that your supposed to take between 1500 - 3000mg a day and the capsules (like fish oil) are in 1000mg doses.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Pill form - and I take 2000mg a day. I read on multiple sites (including this one) that your supposed to take between 1500 - 3000mg a day and the capsules (like fish oil) are in 1000mg doses.

Wow, on what cycle days do you take them? This is interesting.


----------



## Angego

can i please join, im due to test on 2nd October :)


----------



## DSemcho

Well this is the first cycle, but I'm doing from CD1 - day of OV.


----------



## ES89

I'm taking 2000mg and up till ovulation  x


----------



## familylove4

what is EPO? af got me today :-( .....waiting to stop then O i think i will O on the 3rd my cycles have regulated a bit since taking vitamins so yay there.....so please stargazer put me down for the 31st to test.....spooky :argh: lol


----------



## DSemcho

EPO - Evening Primrose Oil :)


----------



## LornaMJ

DSemcho said:


> EPO - Evening Primrose Oil :)

I was also wondering what EPO was thanks for sharing and I think I may now go and get some..especially after seeing that CM lol


----------



## nic18

DSemcho said:


> Well this is the first cycle, but I'm doing from CD1 - day of OV.

CD1 is day of AF hun x


----------



## garfie

Nic - Maybe she means CD1 until O?:flower:

Just popping in ladies to sprinkle some :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for all us Spooky October Testers:winkwink:

CD9 for me monitor still on HIGH nothing to report - except sore boobs - seems to be the norm this month all month so far hey give me a break:cry: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## nic18

CD1 to O? i don't understand :haha: :dohh:


----------



## garfie

Maybe from when the witch comes (CD1) up until Ovulation ?

It is Dsemcho post so maybe she can explain better :haha:

But my understanding is you can take it from CD1 right through until you Ovulate as after ovulation you wouldn't need the fertile CM.

I don't use EPO I use grapefruit juice instead exactly the same way.

:hugs:

X


----------



## nic18

ahhh i see haha! i was getting abit confused there :blush:!


----------



## baby1wanted

Just a quick reply ladies as I'm on my mobile so sorry for any spelling mistakes!
I also take epo from cd1 then stop at ovulation. Epo can cause uterine contractions so you're not supposed to take it after ovulation as it may stop implantation. Then not suitable in pregnancy as u don't want your uterus contracting- I think some women use it to try and bring on labour.


----------



## Mellie1988

Does grapefruit juice have the same effect to the uterus?? 
X


----------



## garfie

Not sure hun the one time I drank it and got my BFP - I stopped at Ovulation:flower:

I'm seeing if it works its magic again - if of course I am Ovulating:thumbup:

:hugs:

X


----------



## echo

I just bought grapefruit juice, but its a little late the cycle to start, isn't it? I tried EPO, but did not get ewcm from it. I might try it again, but up the dosage (I was only taking 1000).

So far, I don't think this is going to be the BFP cycle to me, no bd-ing been going on recently. :( DH and I are so busy, and its hard to just 'have' sex. I'm just not into it if I'm not in the mood. But, there is still hope, as I haven't o'd yet (but I think it will be soon!).

Everything happens for a reason, I have my appt made for seeing an ob/gyn to find out if I have hormonal issues (as I suspect), such as pcos. Yay!


----------



## DSemcho

Yes I did mean from CD1 (the day AF shows) up to the day of OV. 

Grapefruit juice? How much do you drink a day? I might try that.

Echo - I have read you are supposed to take between 1500 - 3000mg a day. Try 2000mg and see how that works for you.

OOH and my temp shot up from 97.3 for the past 2 or so days to 97.8 this morning.


----------



## Medzi

I love grapefruit juice! I can't drink it though because of medications :( But I think next cycle I'll try EPO!


----------



## ES89

Grapefruit juice Is bitter but I drink it after geritol (which is horrible) but it kinda complements each other


----------



## meli1981

af showed today, so can you put me down for testing on the 21st please? thanks!

my doc might be prescribing me clomid next week, if i cant get in with my ob soon, so im excited about starting it next cycle! to think i could be pregnant next month, is sureal!


----------



## nic18

sorry hun x


----------



## garfie

I just drink a small glass in the morning - helps the folic acid go down:thumbup:

Echo - If you haven't ovulated yet you could start the grapefruit it helps with the little swimmers - so nothing to lose:happydance:

Good luck ladies :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## familylove4

DSemcho said:


> EPO - Evening Primrose Oil :)

Oh Haha I have that but mine is liquid ill start today.


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## nic18

good luck heather! sounds promising :)


----------



## familylove4

Add me to the 31st to test plz


----------



## x-kirsty-x

Can you put me down for 5th please x


----------



## Trying2012

CD1 for me today, could you put me down for testing on the 21st. 

Good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

shellgirl said:


> Got my smiley face on opk today! We started SMEP Friday, but missed last night because my DH was being a jerk. Why do they have to do stupid things and cause fights around ovulation? Grrrr!!! Things are good now though so I'm thinking if we BD tonight and the next 2, we should have the bases covered. I'm hoping and praying this will be the beginning of my BFP!

Oh noooo! :nope: Not you too! MEN! Hope everything is ok! :)



echo said:


> I think I might just ovulate at a normal time this month! Watery cm, sensitive nips and slight cramps seems to be pointing in that direction. To be continued....

Good Luck echo! :)



bumpnotyet said:


> I got my +ve OPK smiley face today too ladies :) eek fingers crossed!! Lots of baby dust! xx

Good Luck! :)



ES89 said:


> Grapefruit juice Is bitter but I drink it after geritol (which is horrible) but it kinda complements each other

Can you sweeten it up? I want to try it, but I'm not sure if I can take it unsweetened! :haha:


----------



## stargazer01

*anneliese
Heather.1987
Mellie1988
Angego
familylove4
meli1981
x-kirsty-x
Trying2012*

Good Luck when you test! :)

:dust:


----------



## ES89

stargazer01 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley face on opk today! We started SMEP Friday, but missed last night because my DH was being a jerk. Why do they have to do stupid things and cause fights around ovulation? Grrrr!!! Things are good now though so I'm thinking if we BD tonight and the next 2, we should have the bases covered. I'm hoping and praying this will be the beginning of my BFP!
> 
> Oh noooo! :nope: Not you too! MEN! Hope everything is ok! :)
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> I think I might just ovulate at a normal time this month! Watery cm, sensitive nips and slight cramps seems to be pointing in that direction. To be continued....Click to expand...
> 
> Good Luck echo! :)
> 
> 
> 
> bumpnotyet said:
> 
> 
> I got my +ve OPK smiley face today too ladies :) eek fingers crossed!! Lots of baby dust! xxClick to expand...
> 
> Good Luck! :)
> 
> 
> 
> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Grapefruit juice Is bitter but I drink it after geritol (which is horrible) but it kinda complements each otherClick to expand...
> 
> Can you sweeten it up? I want to try it, but I'm not sure if I can take it unsweetened! :haha:[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm not sure??Click to expand...


----------



## Kellya009

I'll be testing oct 7 if AF doesn't show :). That's only 16 days. Lol! I'm hopeful though!


----------



## DSemcho

My BBT went up to 98.1 this morning - but I did take it an hour late so I'm logging it in FF but it has it as a white circle. I think when I start to hit the DPO I'm gonna do my best to not symptom spot at all - but it will be tough!


----------



## Trying2012

Good luck to all you ladies getting your positive OPKs :dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Hey girls cd 7 for me started charting again today! I have to say taking evening primrose oil & having glass of grapefruit juice a day I have noticeably more cm which is starting to resemble ewcm already, due to ovulate in a week or so! Just thought this may help some of you.good luck for those who have recently ovulated x


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies, 

Can I join too? I'm on ttc cycle 18, and will be testing October 5th after a week in the sun. Now just for the 2ww!!! 

Good luck!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

CD 14, no smiley last night, but my temp spiked this morning and got my smiley face! We bd Tues & Wed, bt not Thurs/Fri b/c I was feeling sick and went to sleep early. We plan on bding today, tomorrow and Monday. Did I mess up by not bding last night since I got my smiley this morning and not last night?


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> CD 14, no smiley last night, but my temp spiked this morning and got my smiley face! We bd Tues & Wed, bt not Thurs/Fri b/c I was feeling sick and went to sleep early. We plan on bding today, tomorrow and Monday. Did I mess up by not bding last night since I got my smiley this morning and not last night?

The smiley face picks up your LH surge that happens 12-24 hours before ovulation, so if you bd the day of smiley face and the following 2-3 days, you should have your bases covered! Good luck and FX this is the beginning of your :bfp:!!!


----------



## JLC91

hi! can i join you girls? AF is due Oct 1 for me, I am going to start testing at 10dpo on September 28....I'm 4dpo right now...hate playing this waiting game!


----------



## nic18

welcome new testers :)! 

good luck girls who are O & testing :)


----------



## Julesillini8

We have a good group going, good luck to everyone! October will be here in about a week, that's when all the bfps will be coming! :)


----------



## Kellya009

Woohoo only 8 days until our testing month ladies!!! Who's excited?? Lets get some BFP's :)


----------



## MommytoBryson

Hi, ladies!! I'm very hopeful that October is going to be the lucky month for all of us! Stargazer, can you please add me for October 23? Thank you! :) Good luck to all of you ladies!! I have a feeling we are going to get tons of BFP's soon! Let the BD'ing begin! ;)


----------



## IsaacRalph

It's getting really exciting as October will soon be upon us! I'm doubly excited as me & dh start smep today as its cd 8 & we have our niece due on the 1st, can't wait! Good luck for all of those Oct bfps, I think its gonna be a good month due, some ladies on here including me way overdue their bfp!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Wooo it's almost October!! I'm 2dpo now, eek we've been trying SMEP too and crossing everything that it might be our lucky month :) hope so much for lots of BFPs for all u lovely ladies! xx


----------



## DSemcho

Me and the DH BDed this morning (YAY!) and I'm hoping to get one more in on the 25th. I'm OVing on the 27th so I have 4 more days until the big day. Then a dreaded TWW.


----------



## ES89

I'm so annoyed at myself!! I've come away to my brothers for the night (2 hour drive away) I picked up a pile of opk, turns out on 3 were opk n the rest were pregnancy tests! Arrrr I mucked up 2 tests coz I peeded over the line! I did an opk at 6pm yesterday and it was starting to go darker but not positive but I've gotta wait till I go home tonight to test. Noticed twinges on my ovaries. Will Just have to make sure we bd tonight! I've been doing opk since cd4 coz I really didn't want to miss my surge, typical! :-(


----------



## nic18

welcome new testers :flower: 

i'm getting excited too! lets hope there is tons of october BFP!


----------



## Trying2012

Oh the excitement is picking up in here :dance: not long until October now! Lets all get onto the :sex: wagon :)


----------



## DSemcho

I just took an OPK (4pm my time) and it's almost there!! I'm thinking another 2 or 3 days and it'll be positive (right on schedule).


----------



## nic18

get BDin :)! ^^


----------



## ProudArmyWife

so exciting that ladies are already O'ing and entering their 2WW!

AFM :witch: is offically away so will just be waiting around now. Im not temping or using opks just going to kinda go with the flow and see where it gets us. good luck to everyone and happy bding :thumbup:

:dust::dust:


----------



## echo

Happy fall! October is nearly here! I think I may have ovulated around midnight, but we'll see what my temps say! Woke dh up because it had been a week and would have had absolutely no hope! I almost didn't think he'd wake up, he was out cold! He asked, "how long have you been trying to wake me up?" Then we :sex: again this am for good measure. 

:dust: everyone! First BFP's will probably come rolling in soon!


----------



## Angego

can't wait to test, hopefully we will all get our BFP's this month!!


----------



## DSemcho

We actually BDed this morning!!! If I get my + on the OPK tomorrow then I know we might have made it! If I get it the day after I'm still good for a little bit. I'm still gonna try to get one more time (the 25th) in before this cycle is over. If it doesn't work we're gonna hold off for a few months (because of traveling in July) and I'm also gonna take the time to lose weight so I can finally enlist myself.


----------



## Babywhisperer

So cd15 and we have bd cd10 & 11, and 14. Got my smiley face on cd 14 so we plan on bding today, and tomorrow. Hoping to get a bfp this month as it will be our 2nd month of opks and timing it right. FX'd for all of us!


----------



## DSemcho

I've upped my intake of EPO and Vitamin C. I'm now taking 3000mg of EPO instead of 2000, and I'm also drinking two glasses of OJ with 1000mg tablet of Vitamin C.


----------



## Julesillini8

DSemcho said:


> We actually BDed this morning!!! If I get my + on the OPK tomorrow then I know we might have made it! If I get it the day after I'm still good for a little bit. I'm still gonna try to get one more time (the 25th) in before this cycle is over. If it doesn't work we're gonna hold off for a few months (because of traveling in July) and I'm also gonna take the time to lose weight so I can finally enlist myself.

Good luck. If we don't get a positive this month, we will skip a month too (my daughter wk born in July and we don't want it too close, it would be within a week of her). So hope we both have luck, as well as all others on here. We have a lot of positive vibes flowing, good group of women here, hope we all have good news to share!


----------



## Medzi

Temperature dip today, ewcm, and cervix so high I can't even find it! CD18 today and I'm positive it is O day. We've been BDing so hopefully this is our month. A June baby would be nice! 

Good luck everyone!! :dust:


----------



## ES89

Just got home, tested with opk 14 hours after my last coz of my stupid mistake of picking up hpt instead of opk and what you know positive! I knew I was cramping coz it was time, hope we aren't too late!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Can u please put me down for the 8th, if I can hold out that long lol


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey all, can I be put down for testing on October 25? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Catching up on things after a weekend away - lots of new ladies joining so welcome to you all and looking forward to seeing a load of :bfp: coming through in the next few weeks!
:witch: has finally finished here. Have taken soy on cd3-7 for the first time in an attempt to regulate my cycle a bit (last one was 42 days, before that 31) so we'll see how we go. Didn't have much EWCM last month so starting on cough syrup to try and help that too. Not temping or OPKs - going to aim to BD every other day right through so we're not overly focussed on ovulation but relax and enjoy ourselves :winkwink:
Good luck to everyone!


----------



## littlefishygg

echo said:


> Happy fall! October is nearly here! I think I may have ovulated around midnight, but we'll see what my temps say! Woke dh up because it had been a week and would have had absolutely no hope! I almost didn't think he'd wake up, he was out cold! He asked, "how long have you been trying to wake me up?" Then we :sex: again this am for good measure.
> 
> :dust: everyone! First BFP's will probably come rolling in soon!

haha, you actually woke him up?! your poor hubby, but having said that if i was able to tell when I O I would probably do the same. I knew I was due to O the day before yesterday so naturally was all over my OH (who has no idea about when I am likely to O) and he was so confused as to why I was so desperate to :sex:, not that he was complaining of course.


----------



## 123Deirdre

how many cycles TTC is everyone on. This is number 14 for me, hoping it's lucky 14!!


----------



## echo

Little fishy, yeah, dh wasn't complaining, that's for sure. ;)

123diedre, I think this is cycle 40 for me, but 4 since temping.


----------



## AnnLav

Hi ladies! Testing October 5th. This is our first cycle going all natural. My previous few cycles I was doing progesterone and Clomid, but I decided to take a break from it all for a while. Strangely, after stopping everything my af came right on time, ended right on time, and I had ewcm which I usually never have, so I'm hoping that I actually ovulated this month. Don't have my hopes up too high, but still excited for October! :haha:


----------



## meli1981

im on cycle eight of ttc my third seeing my doc after blood tests on thursday, hoping he will prescribe clomid!


----------



## danielle1984

ES89 said:


> Just got home, tested with opk 14 hours after my last coz of my stupid mistake of picking up hpt instead of opk and what you know positive! I knew I was cramping coz it was time, hope we aren't too late!

Awesome!! That's excellent news...you didn't miss your surge :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

This is my third cycle. Waiting to OV - I'm getting cramps so I'm excited.


----------



## anneliese

Can you change my testing date to Oct 8? I think I ovulated really late this month for some reason and unfortunately I don't feel like this month will be any different than any of the other months so far, so I don't have high hopes at all..


----------



## nic18

morning girls! 

welcome all new testers :) & good luck! 

well last night i had the BFP dream! and i have sore nipples & had pain in my lower abdomen both left and right side. this morning had pain right in the middle. all pain's away now though apart from the sore nipples :(!


----------



## danielle1984

well 5DPO for me today and this is my third day with a sore throat. No other symptoms.


----------



## shellgirl

nic18 said:


> morning girls!
> 
> welcome all new testers :) & good luck!
> 
> well last night i had the BFP dream! and i have sore nipples & had pain in my lower abdomen both left and right side. this morning had pain right in the middle. all pain's away now though apart from the sore nipples :(!

How many dpo are you Nic?


----------



## nic18

i think i O about the 21st, never tracked it though. just going by other cycles!


----------



## JandK

123Deirdre said:


> how many cycles TTC is everyone on. This is number 14 for me, hoping it's lucky 14!!

This is cycle 6 for me...


----------



## nic18

JandK said:


> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> how many cycles TTC is everyone on. This is number 14 for me, hoping it's lucky 14!!
> 
> This is cycle 6 for me...Click to expand...

cycle 11 for me


----------



## shellgirl

nic18 said:


> i think i O about the 21st, never tracked it though. just going by other cycles!

I think I O'd either the 20th or 21st too. I've felt sick since yesterday, all flu like symptoms. Sore throat and vomiting yesterday, which has subsided, and this morning my nose is completely stuffed up. I really hope these are pregnancy symptoms and not the flu!


----------



## nic18

i hope its pregnancy symptoms for you aswell hun!


----------



## ES89

Cycle 21 for me


----------



## DSemcho

Cycle 3 for me.


----------



## shellgirl

Cycle 5


----------



## PrayingLady

NTNP for 1 year 

TTC 1st cycle!


----------



## Babywhisperer

NTNP 1 cycle, now 2 cycles of ttc, using opks...using preseed, temping, and baby aspirin this cycle.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

123Deirdre said:


> how many cycles TTC is everyone on. This is number 14 for me, hoping it's lucky 14!!

Goodluck! lots of :dust: to you!

This is only our first offical cycle after coming off of BC. Im hoping and wishing that it happens quickly but it took 13 months to concieve DD so we shall see :)





:dust: to everyone else:flower:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Cycle 8 for me!


----------



## danielle1984

Cycle 16...*sign
So frustrating honesty...I'm at the OB/GYN right and it's full of pregnant women.


----------



## garfie

Er nearly 32 cycles for me - where has the time gone:flower:

Nearly as many cycles as my age:haha:

Next cycle will be hubby's age - maybe that's a good omen:winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust: ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Trying2012

Cycle 4 for me. Good luck ladies :dust:


----------



## mwaah

Cycle 5 for me. I've decided not to test this month.... eeeek. just going to wait for AF and save some money on tests.

Goodluck everyone xxx


----------



## Julesillini8

nic18 said:


> JandK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> how many cycles TTC is everyone on. This is number 14 for me, hoping it's lucky 14!!
> 
> This is cycle 6 for me...Click to expand...
> 
> cycle 11 for meClick to expand...

. 

Hope this is the one for you. Remember it is gonna be our good news weekend!


----------



## itsme122

AF is due on Oct 5th, so I guess that's my official testing day if I don't cave earlier. :haha:


----------



## Hb.x

I'm only 3 dpo and I'm honestly drivin myself crazy this month with symptom spotting!!! You would think after 18 months I would know better but I really can't help myself :sad1:


----------



## danielle1984

Hb.x said:


> I'm only 3 dpo and I'm honestly drivin myself crazy this month with symptom spotting!!! You would think after 18 months I would know better but I really can't help myself :sad1:

I know, it's crazy. I do the same thing and get disappointed every month.
Have you notice any symptoms so far?

I only notice that I've been having a sore throat for three straight days, but no sign of a cold. Would that be a sign? :shrug:


----------



## stargazer01

*Hb.x
JLC91
MommytoBryson
123Deidre
Mrs.Eddie
AnnLav
itsme122*

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MommytoBryson

Cycle 7 for me (this time around). I'm praying we all get our BFP's!!


----------



## nne0813

7dpo testing 10/1


----------



## vitabella

Can I be added also please... Oct 1st - first test after my first IUI on 9/15...if it's a BFN I will hopefully be testing late October after my second IUI cycle...But fingers crossed this first one worked!!


----------



## DSemcho

My BBT is gonna be really messed up this cycle. Go figure that half way through my cycle the DH decides we're gonna start going to the gym twice a day and waking up at 4:30 in the AM... *smh* Temp is back down to 97.3 and I'm supposed to OV in 2 days, let's hope for a spike soon! My OPKs are getting darker. 

DH decided he wanted to buy a 5k motorcycle and I thought we were going to be holding off on NTNP for a year or two... But this morning he told me we wouldn't have to hold off on NTNP for a year or so, he said only until March IF he buys the motorcycle that he's wanting.


----------



## Hb.x

Danielle1984 - I think I just convince myself I have symptoms lol ... Like this morning I thought I felt a bit nauseous and yesterday I thought I had a dry mouth and now I've started to think my boobs are tingling (which isn't unusual for me). Realistically I know none of these could be pregnancy related as I'm only 4dpo but I still can't help myself!!


----------



## nic18

Julesillini8 said:


> nic18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 123Deirdre said:
> 
> 
> how many cycles TTC is everyone on. This is number 14 for me, hoping it's lucky 14!!
> 
> This is cycle 6 for me...Click to expand...
> 
> cycle 11 for meClick to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Hope this is the one for you. Remember it is gonna be our good news weekend!Click to expand...

thank u hun & i hope this is your month aswell!! your testing on the saturday though aren't you ?


----------



## DSemcho

I think I got my positive OPK! Opinions??

The top two are from 7am today and the bottom one (also solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.

Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg


----------



## nic18

^^ looks good x


----------



## ES89

Defo positive


----------



## shellgirl

DSemcho said:


> I think I got my positive OPK! Opinions??
> 
> The top two are from 7am today and the bottom one (also solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg

Looks positive to me! Get bding pronto!:thumbup:


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I think I got my positive OPK! Opinions??
> 
> The top two are from 7am today and the bottom one (also solo picture) is from around 1:30pm this afternoon.
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/299410_670389293285_1123012502_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/576855_670389173525_281653908_n.jpg

Looks good to me! I'd test again in 12 hrs to see if it got darker or started to fade. GL!


----------



## +tivethoughts

Hi, can I please be added. I'm 3/4 dpo and will be testing 5 Oct. X


----------



## shellgirl

Well I am officially sick :sick: I had flu like symptoms Sunday and yesterday and today it appears that I have a side of bronchitis. I'm going to the Dr later and hopefully he can provide some antibiotics that aren't harmful should I be pregnant. I'm just terrified now that this could affect implantation. Anyone know if being sick and/or antibiotics will prevent implantation should I have a fertilized egg floating around in me right now? I'm so upset I had to get sick now. :hissy:


----------



## nic18

sorry hun :hugs: i had a UTI couple of weeks ago and as far as i am concerned the antibiotics i got would not harm anything if i were (which i wasnt). ask ur doctor if u are concerned


----------



## baby1wanted

shellgirl said:


> Well I am officially sick :sick: I had flu like symptoms Sunday and yesterday and today it appears that I have a side of bronchitis. I'm going to the Dr later and hopefully he can provide some antibiotics that aren't harmful should I be pregnant. I'm just terrified now that this could affect implantation. Anyone know if being sick and/or antibiotics will prevent implantation should I have a fertilized egg floating around in me right now? I'm so upset I had to get sick now. :hissy:

Sorry you're ill hun :-( I had to have antibiotics for a chest infection during my 2WW last month and my doctor said it would be fine... I was taking amoxicillin
Hope you feel better soon :hugs2:


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## angie79

Hi Girls 
Moving over from september as af came today 
I'm really excited about this month as i'm getting married in just under 4 weeks and would love to be able to test and get a bfp on honeymoon :flower:
I will be testing 26th october

xxx


----------



## garfie

Angie - :happydance: for a honeymoon baby how lovely would that be, where are you going?:flower: 

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## angie79

garfie said:


> Angie - :happydance: for a honeymoon baby how lovely would that be, where are you going?:flower:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

thanks :flower: we are getting married and honeymooning in cyprus and then having another honeymoon in a few years

xxx


----------



## garfie

Aw wow my friend got married in the Trudos Mountains in Cyprus and it was gorgeous my two little boys were page boys and I was Matron of Honour - so long ago now but I still remember the quaint little church :winkwink:

You lucky girl - ordered you a honeymoon baby:happydance: 

:hugs:

X


----------



## angie79

garfie said:


> Aw wow my friend got married in the Trudos Mountains in Cyprus and it was gorgeous my two little boys were page boys and I was Matron of Honour - so long ago now but I still remember the quaint little church :winkwink:
> 
> You lucky girl - ordered you a honeymoon baby:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Ahhh thanks that would be lovely

I looked at the mountains funny enough but can't remember why we decided against it now. I can't wait

xxx


----------



## optimistic1

Hi updating here im now 13dpo today ff told me my chart is possibly triphasic and ever since I read that I've been discouraged..anybody want to take a look its in my signature.


----------



## JandK

Sometimes triphasic can be a good thing meaning your pregnant and sometimes it means nothing at all. Dont worry too much about it


----------



## optimistic1

Not really worried just got a feeling im out.


----------



## echo

How long is your LP usually?


----------



## optimistic1

14-15 days so I got anywhere from 2-3 days left.


----------



## echo

Well, I am optimistic for you....triphasic is good, I hope your temps stay up!


----------



## itsme122

Can you change my testing date to October 8th please? If my temps stay elevated, FF will move my O date, which will make AF due on the 8th. ugh, back to 1 dpo.


----------



## optimistic1

Yeah me too thank you you helped me feel a little better. This chart makes me want to test like crazy right now..


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DSemcho

Hubs wasn't up for BD last night - I took another OPK this morning and haven't looked at it yet. Got a temp spike from 97.3 - 97.8 this morning.... If it doesn't work this cycle then I'll be floating around here but we won't be trying again until March because DH decided to buy a 5k motorcycle


----------



## angie79

Ooo optimistic your chart looks fab I would of tested by now I must say especially after that lovely temp dip at 8dpo

Heather don't be disheartened if its a bfn I had Snow White tests until 12dpo :flower:

Xxx


----------



## garfie

Heather - Ooooh good luck for when you test hun we are all behind you cheering you on :dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi ladies eeeek nearly testing time for me!! 9DPO today I think, symptoms so far are absolutely starving all the time, fainted on Monday night, few twinges here and there, pulled a muscle in my abdomen other day just leaning across the couch :shrug: x


----------



## DSemcho

Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?


Spoiler
https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579814_670559462265_1857965173_n.jpg
https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196508_670559492205_1149500555_n.jpg


----------



## ES89

Omg I've never had ewcm like that before


----------



## DSemcho

Is it EWCM? I haven't had it like this either....


----------



## ES89

Sorry I meant to write cm not ewcm. I'm not too sure? It's elastic like ewcm but its not clear? Are u sure uve not ovulated? I've heard women getting loads of creamy cm after ovulation?


----------



## DSemcho

My OPK yesterday was positive and last night I got a sharp cramp.... Then today that and my OPKs are lighter.


----------



## ES89

Did you say you took epo this cycle? Could be that but personally I've never had cm like that. Sorry I'm no help :-( keep an eye on it


----------



## IsaacRalph

DSemcho said:


> Okay ladies I'm sorry for posting pics of my CM (again) but I'm still learning what kinds are what... I'm supposed to ovulate tomorrow (did another OPK waiting for results) but I had this today... I'm pretty sure it's not EWCM but what is it!?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/579814_670559462265_1857965173_n.jpg
> https://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/196508_670559492205_1149500555_n.jpg

Yeah I have had cm like this but not as much after ovulation! I think what this is if it hasn't got an offensive smell is ewcm probably mixed with sperm & the fact you think you ovulated its turning creamy colour. My ewcm always turns a creamy colour when having sex too but I think thats friction causing it to froth up a bit! I really wouldn't worry unless its smells bad or you Feel ill


----------



## DSemcho

I feel fine and it doesn't smell bad. But I haven't had sex since Sunday morning and generally after a day or two there is no more semen coming out. Last night and yesterday it was dry-ish. Had a little small bit of this.


----------



## angie79

wow that is some fertile cm without a doubt :thumbup: i take epo - wish mine looked like that its a great sign :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## garfie

Heather - Aw sorry hun - but you are still not out how many DPO are you?:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## angie79

like i said hun dont be disheartened i totally thought i was out when i got a bfn at 10dpo but had a lovely line at 12 :flower:

xxx


----------



## LeahMSta

Hi all! Just came over from the September thread. Today is cd1 so we will be testing on the 30th of October. Babydust all around! Let's hope October is the lucky month. Our anniversay is on the 25th so it woul be a lovely late gift.

:dust:


----------



## echo

Still waiting on o. Thought yesterdays temp jump was due to ovulation, but this am it was back down again....cramping up a lot, hope it doesn't take forever again. LOTS of cm this am, of the watery variety. Even hubs noticed it to be more than usual. Wonder why? CP is still fertile. Breasts are not sore. Coming down with a cold, and hoping it won't affect my temps.
Appointment with ob/gyn is Oct 10! First appointment, but its a start! I'm going to get my hormones checked, find out if I might have a thyroid issue or pcos, maybe line up an u/s....get some advice. Yay to finding out why I am irregular!


----------



## meli1981

Heather.1987 said:


> Bfn this morning. Will test again in 2 days!

dont lose hope yet!


----------



## meli1981

LeahMSta said:


> Hi all! Just came over from the September thread. Today is cd1 so we will be testing on the 30th of October. Babydust all around! Let's hope October is the lucky month. Our anniversay is on the 25th so it woul be a lovely late gift.
> 
> :dust:

fx!


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## DSemcho

I think I O'd extremely early. I was supposed to on CD 18 but I had a huge temp drop (from 98.1 to 97.5) on the 23rd (CD14)... Today is CD18 - my original O day but have no symptoms like I did the other day.


----------



## jessthemess

Excited!


Testing 10/6 if I don't start by then.


:)


----------



## isela

Plz.. add me to Oct. 23..... Thank you.....


----------



## Mellie1988

Hi girls, 

Got my BFP this morning at 10DPO :D :D :happydance: sooo shocked but happy!!! 

GL to everyone else 

xx


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: congrats hun a H&H 9 months.

So tell us did you do anything different this cycle?:winkwink:

:coffee: and take it easy 

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mellie1988

Well I fainted on Monday evening after cutting my finger...i've not fainted since I was pregnant with DS, before that was when pregnant with DD and before that the last time I fainted was when I was 9! So that kind of gave it away! 

Yesterday I had really stretchy EWCM, twitchy/sharp pains in both sides of ovaries?! 

Today I just have back pains like AF?

Boobs have been a little tender and feel abit bigger, but thats normal pre AF for me anyway. 

I think the main give away for me was fainting on Monday and the EWCM yesteday...I seriously didn't think I was PG though this month and that they were just coincidences....when I took the test this morning I could see a faint of a line on a cheapie and just thought I was getting line eye...I hadnt tipped the FMU away so kept debating with myself whether to do my FRER...hey presto, got a lovely line on it for 10DPO! 

x


----------



## Heather.1987

.


----------



## Ylanda

Stargazer, can you please move my testing date to the 17th? Thanks! Good luck to us all!


----------



## lady1985

Hey ladies I'm back after 7 months (lap carried out in Feb followed by 5 months of Zoladex injections to reduce endo) so here I am now after my 1st cycle being back to 'normal' 

So symptoms so far:
CD 12-14 Watery EWCM and streaked with blood
CD 15-16 high CP and lots of EWCM - Like i've never seen before!

5dpo: small amount EWCM ( but defo OV last week )
6dpo: high temp with flu symptoms and sore throat I couldn't get out of bed!
7dpo: temps not so high still aching and with sore throat

Oh please let it be our month we've waited so long now

Babydust to every1 xxx


----------



## Parabellum

Add me in for the 8th please, thanks star:D


----------



## DSemcho

So I'm not sure about my DPO. If I go with the OPK method then I am 1DPO.... If I go with a dramatic temp drop then I'm 4DPO and if I go with when I had a sharp cramp method then I'm 3DPO...


----------



## Babywhisperer

Mellie1988 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Got my BFP this morning at 10DPO :D :D :happydance: sooo shocked but happy!!!
> 
> GL to everyone else
> 
> xx

Congrats!! A H&H 9mos to you! :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

tested this morning at 8dpo :dohh: I had too! I couldn't wait but again it was a bfn, no surprise.


----------



## shellgirl

:happydance:Congratulations Mellie on your BFP!!!:happydance:


----------



## Trying2012

Mellie1988 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Got my BFP this morning at 10DPO :D :D :happydance: sooo shocked but happy!!!
> 
> GL to everyone else
> 
> xx

Whoohhoo :happydance: H & H 9 months


----------



## echo

I don't know how accurate it is, but I changed the setting on FF to Research and it put me at 3 dpo! I'll wait it out to see what my temps do, but that keeps me at 10/10 for testing, and goes with my lower, firmer cervix.


----------



## stargazer01

*nne0813
vitabella
+tivethoughts
angie79
LeahMSta
jessthemess
isela
lady1985
Parabellum*

Good Luck!!!

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp:*Mellie1988* :bfp:

:wohoo: 

I'm so happy for you! :) Best wishes to you!!! :)


----------



## lady1985

stargazer01 said:


> *nne0813
> vitabella
> +tivethoughts
> angie79
> LeahMSta
> jessthemess
> isela
> lady1985
> Parabellum*
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> :dust:

Thanks stargazer..good luck to u 2! :dust::dust:

Any1 else with symptoms? I'm 6-7dpo...


----------



## Mellie1988

Thanks stargazer!! 

X


----------



## Babywhisperer

lady1985 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> *nne0813
> vitabella
> +tivethoughts
> angie79
> LeahMSta
> jessthemess
> isela
> lady1985
> Parabellum*
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks stargazer..good luck to u 2! :dust::dust:
> 
> Any1 else with symptoms? I'm 6-7dpo...Click to expand...

Nada, I'm 3dpo today. Typical pms stuff like craving spice like it's my job. How about you?


----------



## lady1985

Babywhisperer said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> *nne0813
> vitabella
> +tivethoughts
> angie79
> LeahMSta
> jessthemess
> isela
> lady1985
> Parabellum*
> 
> Good Luck!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks stargazer..good luck to u 2! :dust::dust:
> 
> Any1 else with symptoms? I'm 6-7dpo...Click to expand...
> 
> Nada, I'm 3dpo today. Typical pms stuff like craving spice like it's my job. How about you?Click to expand...

I have had cold/flu symptoms since 5dpo and EWCM on 5dpo, nothing else! Been looking to see if cold/flu symptoms are a preg sign but cant seem to get any solid answers yet!:shrug:

:dust::dust:


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats to Mellie - let's hope it's the first of many BFPs in this thread! Hope you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:

Welcome to all our new testers!


----------



## optimistic1

Congratulations mellie!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

OMG I got my first set of crosshairs on FF :D It puts me at 3DPO which means me and the DH made BD 2 days before my crosshairs!!!!!! :D :D SO FREAKIN' EXCITED! I'm like the girl from Despicable Me when she get's the unicorn and goes IT'S SO FLUFFY!!!!!!.... GREAT morning! I work up an hour or two early and took my temp and it said 98.1 then when I woke up at 6:30am I took it again and it said 98.4. I went with the 98.1 - but should I have gone with the other??


----------



## chasingbfp

Hello all, and good luck for October testers. I will be testing on October 12th, the day my period is due! I would love to be put on the list, thanks stargazer01! :flower:


----------



## Karynmski

Hello everyone! I'm finally moving over here from the September testing thread which seemed to be lucky for sooo many woman. Here's to hoping that October is the month for the rest of us!! Best of luck ladies! :dust: 

Stargazer, could you put me down for testing on Oct 28th please and thank you!


----------



## butterflywolf

I'll probably join on in later in oct. My period should be around Oct 22nd give or take a day or two. So hopefully. I don't think I'll be thinking about it much this month cause I'll be so busy at work and in life. Anyway good luck all of you ladies.

I think I'll be testing Oct 18th (the day I go to the doctors to see why we can't get preggy yet) so why not test in the morning XD So put me down as that. Though it'd be unlikely I'd get a bfp that day.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

wow :bfp: in this thread already! how exciting! 

h&h nine months to you


----------



## PiperDilly

I will be testing 10/7! How can I get in on the fun?


----------



## Lionchild

Hi, Stargazer01. Thanks for making this thread again! Would you please put me down for October 3rd? Thank you!


----------



## Megann10919

I would really love to join too! AF is due 10/13 or - 10/15 Come one ladies lets get that baby dust flying! This is definitly our month!!!!


----------



## nic18

congrats mellie x


----------



## IsaacRalph

Wonderful news mellie x


----------



## Megann10919

i would really love to join. I will be testing on Oct 14


----------



## lady1985

Well today I have had a little cramping, but not sure if it may just be a little wind :blush: lol

But strangly again like on 5dpo I have a little ewcm - well I think it is, really strechy white/clear only 1 small thread tho, any1 can u explain this, surely this isnt so normal at 8dpo??

Oh and congrats Mellie!! xx :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## garfie

Afternoon Ladies

Just popping by with a sprinkling of :dust::dust::dust: for us all

Welcome new ladies:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lorojovanos

STARGAZER- I'm finally in the TWW. I'll be testing the 9th:)


----------



## LeahMSta

lorojovanos said:


> STARGAZER- I'm finally in the TWW. I'll be testing the 9th:)

Yay for being in the wait with a never ending cycle! I am so happy for you!:hugs:


----------



## echo

garfie said:


> Afternoon Ladies
> 
> Just popping by with a sprinkling of :dust::dust::dust: for us all
> 
> Welcome new ladies:flower:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Your chart is looking good, I'd say you will soon have crosshairs!

:dust:


----------



## garfie

Thanks Echo

I hope so - it's only taken 5 cycles since my DNC to O and who said you're more fertile :haha:

Ovulation is one step closer :happydance:

Good luck to you hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks so much LEAH:)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Yay, huge congrats Mellie! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!

What a great start to this thread. Let's hope that its the first of many :bfp:!!!


----------



## meli1981

congrats mellie!


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome to new testers! Lots of dust to all of us and hope everyone has a great weekend!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mellie1988

lady1985 said:


> Well today I have had a little cramping, but not sure if it may just be a little wind :blush: lol
> 
> But strangly again like on 5dpo I have a little ewcm - well I think it is, really strechy white/clear only 1 small thread tho, any1 can u explain this, surely this isnt so normal at 8dpo??
> 
> Oh and congrats Mellie!! xx :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

I got stretchy EWCM on 9DPO and my BFP 10DPO!!! Good luck :D 

X


----------



## PrayingLady

Mellie1988 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Well today I have had a little cramping, but not sure if it may just be a little wind :blush: lol
> 
> But strangly again like on 5dpo I have a little ewcm - well I think it is, really strechy white/clear only 1 small thread tho, any1 can u explain this, surely this isnt so normal at 8dpo??
> 
> Oh and congrats Mellie!! xx :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:
> 
> I got stretchy EWCM on 9DPO and my BFP 10DPO!!! Good luck :D
> 
> XClick to expand...

I got EWCM yesterday on 6dpo... *__* Seems so wierd but I hope its a positive thing!:thumbup:


----------



## ES89

When you planning to test prayinglady?


----------



## PrayingLady

ES89 said:


> When you planning to test prayinglady?

Well tomorrow is my birthday, So I would love a positive tomorrow but I'm not sure. Im tempted to test today!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Bfn this morning. Will wait for AF


----------



## IsaacRalph

danielle1984 said:


> Bfn this morning. Will wait for AF

Sorry you got a bfn! Hope AF stays away x


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> Bfn this morning. Will wait for AF

It's still early hun! Hoping AF stays away and you get your BFP in the next couple days :hugs:


----------



## LWilson

Very excited to have found this board recently:)

I will be testing on October 1st, that will be around 9DPO for me I think. 

This thread is such a great idea!


----------



## lady1985

Mellie - Did u have a lot of EWCM or just a bit? Sorry if TMI to give away ...x


----------



## ES89

PrayingLady said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> When you planning to test prayinglady?
> 
> Well tomorrow is my birthday, So I would love a positive tomorrow but I'm not sure. Im tempted to test today!!!Click to expand...

Would be such a brill bday gift but it would bum me out if it was negative. Tough 1. Hope you get your bfp


----------



## DSemcho

4 DPO - temp still at 98.1 only a slight cramp this morning - but if I've had others I've ignored them because I'm trying to not symptom spot and I'm just watching my temps.....


----------



## optimistic1

Random update: af was due today no show obviously.. I wish the witch wouldn't play games with me I've been having.dull af cramps the past 2 days I mean I know she's coming im being a total negative nancy right now..good luck to everyone waiting for af or testing soon!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Have you taken any tests yet?


----------



## optimistic1

No im waiting to see if she comes tomorrow my cycles have never since they've been regular went over 31 days so thats why im trying to wait til tomorrow my last 3 cycles were only 29 days thats why on average it would be due today but she still has tomorrow to rear her ugly butt in but im also 16 dpo technically 17 since its after midnight and not sure if its normal to have a luteal phase this long..


----------



## BritneyNChris

I'm so excited about this thread :) I came over from the trying to conceive before first AF. Well that didn't happen lol, well I pray October is my time because its my lucky month I married on the 23rd of last year. So it will be the best gift to my hubby and I :). My test day will be on October 25th so lock me in for that date!!! Goodluck to everyone. Sending baby dust to all you ladies!!!!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hey all, can I be put down for testing on October 25?
> 
> Thanks so much!

Hi Mrs.Eddie I'm new to babyandbumps would you like to be my ttc buddy? I'm due to be testing on the 25th as well :) I could sure use a buddy... Sending baby dust your way!

~~Brit~~


----------



## DSemcho

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## echo

Your chart looks awesome Optimistic!


----------



## garfie

Optimistic - They say 18 days of high temps - could mean pregnancy - fingers crossed you have a little bean in there:flower:

:dust::dust::dust:

AFM - Look girls I appear to be 3DPO :happydance: first time my temps have played nicely in 5 cycles since my DNC :happydance:

Welcome new ladies :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babywhisperer

optimistic1 said:


> Random update: af was due today no show obviously.. I wish the witch wouldn't play games with me I've been having.dull af cramps the past 2 days I mean I know she's coming im being a total negative nancy right now..good luck to everyone waiting for af or testing soon!!!

I'd be very happy with that chart! I think my lp is too short. FX'd for you!

:dust:


----------



## nic18

welcome new testers :)!
& good luck to those testing soon :)!! 

nothing new to report, feeling out already :(! AF not due until the 7th, so we will see!


----------



## DSemcho

Just wanting to let you ladies know what's going on, and if I disappear for a little bit this will be why. I've been having more chest pains, I had some earlier this week to. They started again yesterday right before noon but this time it's my left chest, up and slightly over my shoulder/collar bone area, my left side and in my rib cage right under my right breast. I called medical yesterday and they had nothing available until Thursday or Friday - and both appointments were 8:30am which is while I'm working. They told me to try again Monday morning. Bob is definitely not happy with them and he is concerned because it even hindered my leg workout at the gym today. I'm also having to take semi-shallower breaths instead of normal or deep breaths (which cause more pain). If it get's worse while I'm at work tonight I will definitely seek medical attention but until then I'll have to wait to go to the doctor.


----------



## nic18

^^ hope you feel better soon hun :(! that sounds awful, go see a doctor :( x


----------



## DSemcho

I would go but I have to work right now. We literally only have two trained cashiers that can close on their own and I'm one of the two. I told my assistant manager to keep his phone on in case it gets worse and I have to go to the hospital.


----------



## nic18

i really hope your ok! your health is more important, so if it gets worse please go to hospital hun. fx everything is ok for you though :flower: x


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Get better soon DSemcho! I have not o'd yet, but if you wouldn't mind putting me down for the 15th for now, I can o anywhere from cd 12-15! LOL We'll see! Good luck ladies!


----------



## garfie

Dsemcho - Go and get yourself checked out hun - we are all worried about you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

It went away for a little bit but then came back, and I'm slightly dizzy. I can't wait for Monday and Tuesday - I'm off on those days. I'm only going to go if I get super dizzy or a lot of pain. Last time I had these problems a couple of years ago the doctor didn't check my heart but just said it was from stress. But this feels different.


----------



## garfie

Dsemcho - Where are you in your cycle hun? :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> It went away for a little bit but then came back, and I'm slightly dizzy. I can't wait for Monday and Tuesday - I'm off on those days. I'm only going to go if I get super dizzy or a lot of pain. Last time I had these problems a couple of years ago the doctor didn't check my heart but just said it was from stress. But this feels different.

Could it be a pulled muscle? I hope it's nothing serious. See someone asap!
:hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

DSemcho said:


> It went away for a little bit but then came back, and I'm slightly dizzy. I can't wait for Monday and Tuesday - I'm off on those days. I'm only going to go if I get super dizzy or a lot of pain. Last time I had these problems a couple of years ago the doctor didn't check my heart but just said it was from stress. But this feels different.

Hope you feel better soon X :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- I'm thinking of ya:)

AFM- I'm starting to get nervous already. My temps 1-3dpo weren't that high, or increasing by large increments, and today, it's back to CL. I'm worried I maybe didn't ovulate and my temps will reflect that tm:(


----------



## DSemcho

At 4DPO according to FF. And it's definitely not a pulled muscle, it randomly started when I was at work yesterday. It goes away when I just sit down at work and relax - but I work food service so that doesn't happen often... Husband isn't sure if I should try to go home and go to the hospital since medical is closed or if I should try to work through it since it's not him. I'm not sure either honestly but there is no one else to work tonight. Plus I don't want to take an ambulance since I don't know how to get to the hospital, and I don't want to be strapped to a gurney because those people have almost dropped me before.


----------



## garfie

Dsemcho - Could it be gas? - or indigestion? - I still think you should get it checked out :flower: especially if it gets worse, I know you don't like the gurney but you may have no choice hun - thinking of you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> At 4DPO according to FF. And it's definitely not a pulled muscle, it randomly started when I was at work yesterday. It goes away when I just sit down at work and relax - but I work food service so that doesn't happen often... Husband isn't sure if I should try to go home and go to the hospital since medical is closed or if I should try to work through it since it's not him. I'm not sure either honestly but there is no one else to work tonight. Plus I don't want to take an ambulance since I don't know how to get to the hospital, and I don't want to be strapped to a gurney because those people have almost dropped me before.

Do you have high blood pressure/hypertension? You should get checked out sooner rather than later. If you feel like you should see someone asap then listen to your gut. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I've always had good blood pressure and no history of hypertension. I don't think it's indigestion - this type of pain rarely happens to me. This is maybe the third time in my life.


----------



## echo

DSemcho--your health is definitely more important than work! Don't wait if something feels wrong.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I've always had good blood pressure and no history of hypertension. I don't think it's indigestion - this type of pain rarely happens to me. This is maybe the third time in my life.

What were the previous diagnosis's?


----------



## DSemcho

First time was just chest pains - doctor told me to quit caffeine (I only drink 2 - 3 sodas a week anyways) and to quit stressing. Which at the time was impossible because I was going through a horrible divorce. The second time I didn't get seen - it was earlier this week and went away within a few hours. Today my doctor actually happened to come in to get food tonight and I talked to him. He said to watch it, and if it persists the same tomorrow or gets worse to go to the hospital - he's also the doctor on call for base tonight.


----------



## shellgirl

Dsemcho, please take care of yourself honey. We're all very worried about you and you need to be healthy for your future bean that may be there. Lots of love, prayers, and hugs. :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

dsemcho, have you had your iron levels checked? I know that when I had severe anemia I had chest pains and heart palpatations. I also felt light headed and very tired. Get blood taken to check everything, especially the iron. The iron pills clear it up super quick! Have you been having heavy periods? let us know how youre doing!


----------



## nic18

feeling any better dsmecho? how did work go hun?


----------



## DSemcho

Work was horrible - it was so hard to not fall asleep and I stayed dizzy. My periods are considerably light compared to what they used to be when I was a teenager. I'm hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## meli1981

get your iron checked hun! keep us posted!


----------



## nic18

meli! are you stalking me :haha:


----------



## nic18

DSemcho said:


> Work was horrible - it was so hard to not fall asleep and I stayed dizzy. My periods are considerably light compared to what they used to be when I was a teenager. I'm hoping tomorrow is better.

i hope u feel better soon hun :(!!


----------



## meli1981

nic, ive been with stargazer since i joined in march, but yes im stalking you!


----------



## nic18

meli1981 said:


> nic, ive been with stargazer since i joined in march, but yes im stalking you!

lol :) i knew it :haha:


----------



## meli1981

haha! i gotta follow someone!


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- I'm sorry you still feel like crap. Are you going to go in?

I went out with my SIL tonight to see a movie and on the way home, I saw a shooting star! My first ever, So I made my wish:)
Also, probably not related, but I have had a killer headache off and on for 2 days!


----------



## echo

I hope your temp stays above CL, so your wish will come true. ;)


----------



## lorojovanos

Thanks ECHO:)


----------



## LornaMJ

DSemcho said:


> Just wanting to let you ladies know what's going on, and if I disappear for a little bit this will be why. I've been having more chest pains, I had some earlier this week to. They started again yesterday right before noon but this time it's my left chest, up and slightly over my shoulder/collar bone area, my left side and in my rib cage right under my right breast. I called medical yesterday and they had nothing available until Thursday or Friday - and both appointments were 8:30am which is while I'm working. They told me to try again Monday morning. Bob is definitely not happy with them and he is concerned because it even hindered my leg workout at the gym today. I'm also having to take semi-shallower breaths instead of normal or deep breaths (which cause more pain). If it get's worse while I'm at work tonight I will definitely seek medical attention but until then I'll have to wait to go to the doctor.

 
Only just got around to catching up on what everyone is doing. If yo havent already seen anyone, if it is of any help I have worked as a cardiac nurse for the last ten years. It doesnt sound like cardiac chest pain a s such as you wouldnt feel the pain worse on inspiration of breath however, it could be other cardiac related problems. It does sound more muscular. Do you get easily short of breath when you have this chest pain and what brings it on?

I hope you feel better soon and you have a sticky bean this month! :hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

DSemcho said:


> Just wanting to let you ladies know what's going on, and if I disappear for a little bit this will be why. I've been having more chest pains, I had some earlier this week to. They started again yesterday right before noon but this time it's my left chest, up and slightly over my shoulder/collar bone area, my left side and in my rib cage right under my right breast. I called medical yesterday and they had nothing available until Thursday or Friday - and both appointments were 8:30am which is while I'm working. They told me to try again Monday morning. Bob is definitely not happy with them and he is concerned because it even hindered my leg workout at the gym today. I'm also having to take semi-shallower breaths instead of normal or deep breaths (which cause more pain). If it get's worse while I'm at work tonight I will definitely seek medical attention but until then I'll have to wait to go to the doctor.

DSemcho honey I hope you get better soon, I'm going to keep you in my prayers. Hope the doctors can figure out whats going on with you as well. Keep us all posted we are all here for you.


----------



## optimistic1

Dsemcho I hope everything goes well and you get better soon!!!

On other note im bored and wanted to share my boyfriend told me he wants this song to be the first song we dance to at our wedding (cowboys and angels) everytime I listen to it I cry because it is so cute and I just picture our wedding and looking into his.eyes as a married couple..


----------



## BritneyNChris

optimistic1,
Sending you some baby dust. Hoping you get your BFP :) too.


----------



## optimistic1

Thank you Britney right back to you!! Testing tomorrow finally ..im not worried though.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Don't be worried hunn I tested my first time around on the day my cycle was suppose to come and I had a BFP. So you don't have to worry if god has a plan for us all to be mommies sooner or later.


----------



## optimistic1

I have a reeallly good feeling about it. Everyone keeps telling me to wait til im 5 days late but I.refuse if it's.gonna be.positive in 3 more days then it'll be positive tomorrow!!


----------



## DSemcho

Hoping everyone get's their BFP's soon!

Woke up this morning feeling a lot better with no pain at all. But after moving around a little bit (really just making breakfast) the pain came back and the having to take shallow breaths. Bob (my DH) is not allowing me to go to the gym and is demanding I go to the doctor tomorrow. And even said if they send me Downtown to Adana to get checked to call him at work and he will go with me. :) So I'm gonna relax for today until I have to go to work and to try to take it as easy as possible while at work.

On a happier note my temp went up .1. So now it's 98.2 which is .5 1/2 above my coverline :)


----------



## lady1985

Feeling tired and cranky...think i'm out this month :nope:


----------



## echo

DSemcho said:


> Hoping everyone get's their BFP's soon!
> 
> Woke up this morning feeling a lot better with no pain at all. But after moving around a little bit (really just making breakfast) the pain came back and the having to take shallow breaths. Bob (my DH) is not allowing me to go to the gym and is demanding I go to the doctor tomorrow. And even said if they send me Downtown to Adana to get checked to call him at work and he will go with me. :) So I'm gonna relax for today until I have to go to work and to try to take it as easy as possible while at work.
> 
> On a happier note my temp went up .1. So now it's 98.2 which is .5 1/2 above my coverline :)

That sounds like a good plan. FX'd for you!


----------



## lorojovanos

Any update OPTIMISTIC?

DSEMCHO- I'm so glad youre getting checked tomorrow


----------



## DSemcho

Me to. Hubby is hoping for just a pulled muscle or bruised rib. Just hope it's nothing serious and I get put on bed rest because I have to work next week. I was slightly concerned last night with the dizziness and confusion (I couldn't find the pizza button at work and I can normally do that with my eyes closed) and when I was looking at the button my brain didn't register it said pizza ... Kinda freaked me out. But today seems a little better regarding that.


----------



## danielle1984

is this positive? After 16 cycles?! 
This is only one test lol. I took so many pictures.
 



Attached Files:







HPT4.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 5









HPT3.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4









HPT2.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lorojovanos

danielle1984 said:


> is this positive? After 16 cycles?!
> This is only one test lol. I took so many pictures.

VERY positive! Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## ES89

Omg defo positive!! Congratulations Hun!


----------



## danielle1984

I'm crying!! I'm going to retest later, I'm really hoping this is not a false positive. I got a false one on a clearblue before.


----------



## lorojovanos

It is pretty obvious to me hon. I understand you're cautious but that really is a good line for 11dpo:)


----------



## danielle1984

thanks! Maybe I should get a frer?


----------



## DSemcho

Looks positive to me - Congrats!! If it would make you feel better then get an FRER!


----------



## Babywhisperer

danielle1984 said:


> is this positive? After 16 cycles?!
> This is only one test lol. I took so many pictures.

That is a bonafide BFP!! Congrats! A H&H 9mos. :happydance:

Afm, my temp went up again. The last 2 days I was 98.57, and this moring it was 98.71! Should I be expecting it to come down? I am 6dpo, no real symptoms and I wouldn't expect any until possible implantation right?

Any thoughts on my chart?


----------



## DSemcho

I'd wait for the implantation dip - between 6DPO and 10 or 12DPO I think?


----------



## danielle1984

I just did another test and it's positive too!


----------



## ES89

did you do anything different this cycle Danielle? Glad the 50 opks was worth it ;-)


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for an official BFP! What has DH said?


----------



## danielle1984

No nothing. I guess it was just a good timing. We did the SMEP and having that +opk help for sure especially since I was early this cycle.


----------



## danielle1984

DSemcho said:


> YAY for an official BFP! What has DH said?

he is still sleeping! :dohh:


----------



## danielle1984

I just hope it's not an ectopic again.


----------



## ES89

That's brill  was you taking any vits etc?


----------



## DSemcho

Go jump and bounce up and down on the bed and wake him up!! SO worth it!


----------



## ES89

Yes go jump on him!! :-D


----------



## danielle1984

ok I will! lol
ES89 - I've been taking pre-natal vitamins since first cycle of trying.


----------



## kel21

Glad you are feeling a little better DSemcho!

Congrats danielle! That is a great line!

Babywhisperer your chart looks good! It's a little early to be looking for pregnancy signs in the temps, but it looks like you have good prog!

Loro glad to see your temp went back up!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

danielle1984 said:


> I just hope it's not an ectopic again.

This will be a H&H sticky bean in the right place. The hormone level will double nicely. Believe that!! I hope this is a great way to start a lucky thread for all of us! You will be our good luck charm! 

:dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

Is it a bad thing my temps are so low?


----------



## optimistic1

I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

optimistic1 said:


> I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!

I knew it! Congratulations:happydance:


----------



## meli1981

congrats danielle and optimistic! stay healthy!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woo hoo danielle brilliant news! Congrats


----------



## danielle1984

optimistic1 said:


> I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## IsaacRalph

Woohoo & optimistic, Congrats x


----------



## optimistic1

Thank you thank you thank you! Also Congrats Danielle.


----------



## ES89

Congratulations optimistic :-D


----------



## shellgirl

:happydance:YAY DANIELLE! That is so great. I am so happy for you! :happydance:

Congrats to Optimistic too!


----------



## goingkrazy

Optimistic 1 I must admit I have been stalking you and secretly wishing you would test. I am so happy for you CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! Keep the faith and I pray that you have a healthy and happy nine months.


----------



## Babywhisperer

optimistic1 said:


> I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!

That is awesome! Congrats! Did you do anything different? I just checked out yor chart and got a little excited. We both had the same bd/ovu timing! You LP is a lot longer than mine though. A H&H 9mos to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

YAY optimistic!!!!!!!!!!! :D This is a great day for this thread!!


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Danielle & Optimistic congrats to you both - now relax and take it easy mamas:coffee:

DSemcho - hope you are feeling better today hun - was worried about you:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## vitabella

:bfn:
AF showed her ugly face last night..so on to cycle #2 of IUI
I knew I wasn't, but DH really thought it worked... I handled getting AF very well all day, until it came to telling him - it broke my heart :-(
I wonder if RE is going to up the Clomid to 100mg or just keep everything the same.


----------



## ES89

Sorry af got you vitabella, big hug!


----------



## echo

Congrats Danielle!!!


----------



## optimistic1

Goingkrazy aww thanks thats so sweet!! I still cant believe I went and bought 2.more test yo make sure.

Babywhisperer no I didn't do anything at all really just bd'd at the right time and got extremely lucky. My lp was only 15 days I waited til my period was mia for 3 days before I tested. I got this from pure luck! Are you still in the wait??


----------



## DSemcho

I am feeling a little better. Still slightly dizzy and the breathing thing. But I'm pushing through tonight because I'm off for 2 days. Oh and I just got asked to be a Key Spouse for my husband's Squadron :D (which means I give the spouses information they need if their husbands/wives are deployed and all that jazz... Keep moral up.) :D That's a big honor :D


----------



## meli1981

vitabella, hugs!
dsemcho congrats!


----------



## PrayingLady

congrats ladies!:hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Wow 2 more BFPs and October isn't even here yet! Great news Danielle and optimistic - wishing you a H&H 9 months :happydance:

Vitabella - sorry AF arrived, sending big hugs :hugs2:

DSemcho - what an honour, glad you're feeling a bit better too :thumbup:

AFM - As my cycles are all over the place I have no idea where I am ovulation wise, could be due in the next day or so or could be another 2 weeks! We're taking a laid back approach and BDing every other day which is very enjoyable :winkwink:
But I"m in for a long month waiting for AF, disappointed myself with BFNs last month so not going to POAS until I'm sure I'm late! 
Baby dust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## nic18

congrats new BFP have a healthy and happy 9months :flower:

sorry AF got some girls :(! :hugs:

good luck testers :flower:


----------



## lady1985

danielle1984 said:


> I just did another test and it's positive too!

Congrats Danielle!! H&H 9 months so pleased for u!! :happydance: Pass me some babydust if u have some left...been trying same amount of time as u xxx


----------



## danielle1984

lady1985 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I just did another test and it's positive too!
> 
> Congrats Danielle!! H&H 9 months so pleased for u!! :happydance: Pass me some babydust if u have some left...been trying same amount of time as u xxxClick to expand...

Yes I'm sending you a lot of baby dust! I have to say it's hard to believe after such a long time of ttc. I was even ready to give up, but finally got my bfp this morning. I guess it takes time for some of us ladies :hugs:
I just hope this one sticks.

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lady1985

optimistic1 said:


> I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!

Congrats girly xx:thumbup:


----------



## lady1985

danielle1984 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I just did another test and it's positive too!
> 
> Congrats Danielle!! H&H 9 months so pleased for u!! :happydance: Pass me some babydust if u have some left...been trying same amount of time as u xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm sending you a lot of baby dust! I have to say it's hard to believe after such a long time of ttc. I was even ready to give up, but finally got my bfp this morning. I guess it takes time for some of us ladies :hugs:
> I just hope this one sticks.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


Thanks!! How do u feel? I don't know how i'll feel when/if I get a BFP, 
feels so long trying I prob:haha: faint! hehe

Did u have many symptoms?


----------



## danielle1984

I was so excited that I was actually crying lol. I couldn't believe it, so I did 4 tests.

I've been having a sore throat for a few days and I've been really exhausted all week. I started having very sore breasts at 8DPO and back pain started last night. I feel a little bit crampy today, my breasts are killing me and so is my back. I've been sleeping 12 hours each night lately.

Never give up if you get a bfn before AF. My tests were all negative last Thursday and Friday.


----------



## lady1985

danielle1984 said:


> I was so excited that I was actually crying lol. I couldn't believe it, so I did 4 tests.
> 
> I've been having a sore throat for a few days and I've been really exhausted all week. I started having very sore breasts at 8DPO and back pain started last night. I feel a little bit crampy today, my breasts are killing me and so is my back. I've been sleeping 12 hours each night lately.
> 
> Never give up if you get a bfn before AF. My tests were all negative last Thursday and Friday.

Aw how sweet , I think DH will prob faint too :haha: 

Not gettin sore bbs, but I've had a really sore throat on tues/wed/thursday and since then quite run down like i'm getting something...and night time I feel so hot just took my temp and it's over 98.7!

Oh fingers crossed, me and DH just got married on Saturday 22nd and it'd be the best wedding present to give him xx


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I just did another test and it's positive too!
> 
> Congrats Danielle!! H&H 9 months so pleased for u!! :happydance: Pass me some babydust if u have some left...been trying same amount of time as u xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I'm sending you a lot of baby dust! I have to say it's hard to believe after such a long time of ttc. I was even ready to give up, but finally got my bfp this morning. I guess it takes time for some of us ladies :hugs:
> I just hope this one sticks.
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Danielle, it makes me so happy to see your new ticker! You've waited so long and it gives us all hope :kiss:


----------



## Trying2012

danielle1984 said:


> is this positive? After 16 cycles?!
> This is only one test lol. I took so many pictures.




optimistic1 said:


> I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

H & H 9 months ladies. 

:hugs: for the ladies that AF has got.

:dust: to everyone! October offically starts tomorrow :)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats danielle and optimistic!!! yay!


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Is it a bad thing my temps are so low?

They are higher than they have been! And it went back up today! I think you are just fine!



optimistic1 said:


> I got my BFP im still in shock 18dpo!!!

Congrats!!!


----------



## optimistic1

Thank you kel


----------



## Babywhisperer

optimistic1 said:


> Goingkrazy aww thanks thats so sweet!! I still cant believe I went and bought 2.more test yo make sure.
> 
> Babywhisperer no I didn't do anything at all really just bd'd at the right time and got extremely lucky. My lp was only 15 days I waited til my period was mia for 3 days before I tested. I got this from pure luck! Are you still in the wait??

Yes, I am 6dpo. FX'd for me please!! :hugs:


----------



## optimistic1

Definitely fx for you!! Keep me updated on if your period shows or you get bfp.


----------



## danielle1984

lady1985 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> I was so excited that I was actually crying lol. I couldn't believe it, so I did 4 tests.
> 
> I've been having a sore throat for a few days and I've been really exhausted all week. I started having very sore breasts at 8DPO and back pain started last night. I feel a little bit crampy today, my breasts are killing me and so is my back. I've been sleeping 12 hours each night lately.
> 
> Never give up if you get a bfn before AF. My tests were all negative last Thursday and Friday.
> 
> Aw how sweet , I think DH will prob faint too :haha:
> 
> Not gettin sore bbs, but I've had a really sore throat on tues/wed/thursday and since then quite run down like i'm getting something...and night time I feel so hot just took my temp and it's over 98.7!
> 
> Oh fingers crossed, me and DH just got married on Saturday 22nd and it'd be the best wedding present to give him xxClick to expand...

That would be the best wedding present! :happydance:
FX's!


----------



## lorojovanos

What a bad day for me today:( And where do I go as soon as I home? Here!
We had a shower for my SIL today, and 2 cousins, announced they are expecting! 2!
This pit just sank in my stomach and started to feel sorry for myself, and questioning if I even ovulated this cycle. I just have this gut feeling my temps aren't going to increase anymore and it'll be just my luck. I had cramps like crazy today, i thought for sure my period had come. This TWW this time around, if thats what it will end up being, is a real killer:(


----------



## LornaMJ

:happydance:Congrats to the two BFP,s H&H nine months. Looking a good month already, baby dust to us all and lets see lots more BFP's:dust::dust:


----------



## echo

I am sorry you are having a bad day, Loro. I hope tomorrow is better. It always sucks when others you know announce while you are still waiting. I told my dh's cousin she wasn't allowed to get pg before me, lol. She looked at me funny. :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

lorojovanos said:


> What a bad day for me today:( And where do I go as soon as I home? Here!
> We had a shower for my SIL today, and 2 cousins, announced they are expecting! 2!
> This pit just sank in my stomach and started to feel sorry for myself, and questioning if I even ovulated this cycle. I just have this gut feeling my temps aren't going to increase anymore and it'll be just my luck. I had cramps like crazy today, i thought for sure my period had come. This TWW this time around, if thats what it will end up being, is a real killer:(

So sorry Loro :hugs: As happy as we are for our friends and family when they announce they're pregnancies, there's always that feeling and little voice inside, "Why can't that be me?!" I get it and hope this is a 2ww for you and that it goes by quickly.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> What a bad day for me today:( And where do I go as soon as I home? Here!
> We had a shower for my SIL today, and 2 cousins, announced they are expecting! 2!
> This pit just sank in my stomach and started to feel sorry for myself, and questioning if I even ovulated this cycle. I just have this gut feeling my temps aren't going to increase anymore and it'll be just my luck. I had cramps like crazy today, i thought for sure my period had come. This TWW this time around, if thats what it will end up being, is a real killer:(

BFPs are contagious...being around them today is bound to rub off :winkwink:
I know how you feel...I have 23 little cousins. My 6 first cousins are, um prolific :blush:. It will happen. I know how it is, you want it so ba you see babies and bumps everywhere. I am ttc my 1st and I want this month to be my month desperately. It's not a question of if, but when for you. Have faith.
:hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

lorojovanos said:


> What a bad day for me today:( And where do I go as soon as I home? Here!
> We had a shower for my SIL today, and 2 cousins, announced they are expecting! 2!
> This pit just sank in my stomach and started to feel sorry for myself, and questioning if I even ovulated this cycle. I just have this gut feeling my temps aren't going to increase anymore and it'll be just my luck. I had cramps like crazy today, i thought for sure my period had come. This TWW this time around, if thats what it will end up being, is a real killer:(

Oh I'm so sorry to hear :hugs: I hope your bfp comes soon :dust: Don't give up :flower:


----------



## lorojovanos

SERIOUSLY! MY hubbys sister and boyfriend just came by and said they are expecting! WTH is going on? I cannot stop crying sitting here at my computer. I cannot even explain to you or anyone, how this feels. So mush happiness for all of these women, but way too much heartachbe for one person in one day:(


----------



## Medzi

lorojovanos said:


> SERIOUSLY! MY hubbys sister and boyfriend just came by and said they are expecting! WTH is going on? I cannot stop crying sitting here at my computer. I cannot even explain to you or anyone, how this feels. So mush happiness for all of these women, but way too much heartachbe for one person in one day:(

I'm so sorry - I know how you feel. There have been pregnancies all around me lately too and I can't help but cry every time. :hugs: I hope tomorrow is better for you.


----------



## BGulley

can I be added


----------



## DSemcho

I'm trying to get a hold of the doctor but it seems the people on base who run the phone service made it so I can't call the operators anymore (we don't have the phone service we pay for where you can just dial out) so I can't get a hold of the doctor :(

Also - my temp went down from 98.2 to 97.9. Could this be my dip? Or is it supposed to go below the coverline?


----------



## garfie

Dsemcho - Do you have a chart hun - it's hard to say without one:flower:

Welcome new ladies and good luck :dust::dust::dust:

Loro - Aw hun :hugs: we all know how you feel, we all understand and will be the first ones waving and clapping when you get your BFP soon:happydance:

AFM - CD19 - 5DPO temp drop and bleeding - gutted is not the word - I didn't even get to POAS Happy Halloween to me - you mean old witch:cry:

Still cheering all you ladies on :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## LornaMJ

lorojovanos said:


> SERIOUSLY! MY hubbys sister and boyfriend just came by and said they are expecting! WTH is going on? I cannot stop crying sitting here at my computer. I cannot even explain to you or anyone, how this feels. So mush happiness for all of these women, but way too much heartachbe for one person in one day:(

 I know how you feel, when we first told about my hubbys sister being Pregnant I just cried for days. We had been trying at that point for 7 years and she only just started trying just seems so unfair at times. Anyway she is now a gorgeous healthy 18 month old but it can still be hard. It can be really difficult at times but remember you are not alone and I am sure you can come on here anytime and vent...well you can certainly vent to me if you like :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Loro I'm so sorry. That is just not fair! Sorry hun!!!


----------



## midgey123

Well, Im in the two week wait woooo! I'm meant to be 1dpo but I'm pretty sure I ovulated early :s good luck everyone!! :)


----------



## DSemcho

I do indeed have a chart - I put my signature in the spoiler part... But here is the link also https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d10be

Also went to the doctor and he did a EKG on me... My heart was throwing out an extra beat or two per minute so he had me go downtown to Acibadem. They did another EKG, as well as a ultrasound, chest X-Ray and made me run on a treadmill to tell me that it's not my heart. They said something about an infection like bronchitis but not bronchitis ().... So they sent me home with some meds and a muscle relaxer.


----------



## shellgirl

So I'm feeling pretty down this morning. I'm 10dpo (I know my ticker says 11, but according to FF, it's 10) and I tested this morning with a :bfn: I know it's still early, and that's certainly what I would say to any of you how got a neg at 10dpo, but I just feel out. I'm starting to feel really discouraged. My DH and I have been NTNP since January, TTC since April, pregnant in May, miscarriage in June and now TTC with OPKs and charting since then. Then I feel bad for feeling bad because so many of you have been trying so much longer or have had multiple losses and here I am complaining? Is it too soon to see a fertility specialist? I know they say to wait a year, but nobody's getting any younger. I'm 31 and DH is 28. I'd just rather know now so we can deal with it if there is a problem. Ugh. Sorry, just really needed to vent and DH doesn't get it. I've wanted to be a mom my whole life and now that I finally have the person I want it with, it just doesn't seem to be happening. It was our 1 year wedding anniversary yesterday, sure would have been a nice gift, oh well. Thanks for being there ladies, you all really provide encouragement and a place to get these feelings out. :dust: to all and I hope to see some :bfp: from ya'll real soon!


----------



## kel21

Shellgirl I can't remember if it is 30 or 35 that you only need to wait 6 months before they will do something. And you are not out till af comes! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I do indeed have a chart - I put my signature in the spoiler part... But here is the link also https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d10be
> 
> Also went to the doctor and he did a EKG on me... My heart was throwing out an extra beat or two per minute so he had me go downtown to Acibadem. They did another EKG, as well as a ultrasound, chest X-Ray and made me run on a treadmill to tell me that it's not my heart. They said something about an infection like bronchitis but not bronchitis ().... So they sent me home with some meds and a muscle relaxer.

Feel better girl. There is something called pleurisy that I have had. It's an irritation of he lining in between the ribs. Have you been coughing a lot?


----------



## kate87

Hi there is got my BFP at 11 and 12dpo now at 14dpo and its very strong line. Originally tested 29th september but very positive today 1 october

xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> So I'm feeling pretty down this morning. I'm 10dpo (I know my ticker says 11, but according to FF, it's 10) and I tested this morning with a :bfn: I know it's still early, and that's certainly what I would say to any of you how got a neg at 10dpo, but I just feel out. I'm starting to feel really discouraged. My DH and I have been NTNP since January, TTC since April, pregnant in May, miscarriage in June and now TTC with OPKs and charting since then. Then I feel bad for feeling bad because so many of you have been trying so much longer or have had multiple losses and here I am complaining? Is it too soon to see a fertility specialist? I know they say to wait a year, but nobody's getting any younger. I'm 31 and DH is 28. I'd just rather know now so we can deal with it if there is a problem. Ugh. Sorry, just really needed to vent and DH doesn't get it. I've wanted to be a mom my whole life and now that I finally have the person I want it with, it just doesn't seem to be happening. It was our 1 year wedding anniversary yesterday, sure would have been a nice gift, oh well. Thanks for being there ladies, you all really provide encouragement and a place to get these feelings out. :dust: to all and I hope to see some :bfp: from ya'll real soon!

So sorry hun. My dr said after 3 mos he will refer me to a RE b/c I am 36 and have hypothyroidism. I think some drs are more proactive than others. :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I have been recently - it started the day after the chest pains did. I'm on some weird medication I guess they only use in Turkey.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kate87 said:


> Hi there is got my BFP at 11 and 12dpo now at 14dpo and its very strong line. Originally tested 29th september but very positive today 1 october
> 
> xxx

Congrats! This some lucky thread already! Post pics!! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

I have 4 more days until I'm taking my first test. According to FF that's at 10DPO. Oh Whisperer do you think my drop in temp this morning could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d10be


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> I have 4 more days until I'm taking my first test. According to FF that's at 10DPO. Oh Whisperer do you think my drop in temp this morning could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d10be

The timing would make sense for implantation. I am not great at charting since I just started. Does the dip have to go below the coverline or stay above?

Afm, I went up again this morning to 98.81. I am 7dpo cd23. af could come anywhere from Wed-Sun. I'm thinking of getting a progesterone test today since I'm 7dpo. How does my chart look?


----------



## optimistic1

Congrats Kate!!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I have 4 more days until I'm taking my first test. According to FF that's at 10DPO. Oh Whisperer do you think my drop in temp this morning could be an implantation dip? Or is it not low
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d10be
> 
> The timing would make sense for implantation. I am not great at charting since I just started. Does the dip have to go below the coverline or stay above?
> 
> Afm, I went up again this morning to 98.81. I am 7dpo cd23. af could come anywhere from Wed-Sun. I'm thinking of getting a progesterone test today since I'm 7dpo. How does my chart look?Click to expand...


I'm not sure if it has to go below the coverline or not... This is my first set of CH's... And your chart looks great from what I've seen of others - very high temps!


----------



## jessthemess

It's officially October girlies! Let's get some BFPs!! :)


----------



## Medzi

yay Kate! Congratulations!!


----------



## oneday87

Hi everyone! 
Please may i join? I'm testing on the 6th :)
I am 6dpo but i have a short lp, 11 days according to the last two months charting. Is having a short luteal phase a bad thing?? :shrug:

I've just read thru this thread with a cuppa and a biscuit and you all seem so great and supportive, i'd love to hang out here too.

And congrats to the lucky ladies who have got their bfps hope your luck rubs of on us :happydance:


----------



## echo

Congrats Kate!!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

BritneyNChris said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Hey all, can I be put down for testing on October 25?
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Hi Mrs.Eddie I'm new to babyandbumps would you like to be my ttc buddy? I'm due to be testing on the 25th as well :) I could sure use a buddy... Sending baby dust your way!
> 
> ~~Brit~~Click to expand...

Hey Brit, sorry I am just seeing this now as I was away all weekend! Would love to be your TTC buddy! Feel free to PM me any time. Sending you lots of good luck this cycle and :dust: as well!

xo


----------



## meli1981

welcome oneday! great bunch of supporative ladies!!! congrats to any new bfps!!:)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats Danielle, Optimistic and Kate! Wishing you all a H & H 9 months!

Vitabella, so sorry about AF Hun! 

DSemcho: glad that you are feeling better!

Loro: Sending you big :hugs: Two of my best friends just announced their pregnancies and while I am so happy for them it was sad as well. Keep on trying and eventually you will get that :bfp:

Shellgirl: Don't give up hope! 10DPO is still early, you're still in until :witch: shows. Also, you could speak to your doctor if you are concerned and see what they say. I talked to my Doctor about my lp, (which was short), and she told me that if things didn't improve she would send me to a specialist in a few months. Thankfully my lp lengthened since then but it's probably a good idea to have that discussion with your doctor so they can start the process. I'm also 31 and have been NTNP since December 2011 and actively TTC since July 2012, so it hasn't been a year yet for me either.

Oneday: I believe that 12-14 days is an average lp but anything over 10 days is supposed to be OK. If you are concerned I would mention it to your doctor. I started taking B6 which seemed to lengthen my lp.


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats Kate!


----------



## oneday87

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Oneday: I believe that 12-14 days is an average lp but anything over 10 days is supposed to be OK. If you are concerned I would mention it to your doctor. I started taking B6 which seemed to lengthen my lp.

I have been thinking about going to the doctors. ive been trying for 14 months now so i'm really starting to get a bit worried. i was going to go to the doctors when i hit the year mark but turns out i am chicken!! :blush:

I am still hopefully this month!! 

good luck everyone
:dust::dust:


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats to you Kate! Good luck for the rest of us October testers :dust:


----------



## cupcakekitty

Hello everyone!

AF is due on the 8th of this month for me and I will be testing around about that time but since my OV week which was the 17th till the 21st I have been feeling very run down.

Unsure how to take my symptoms as either pregnancy or the onset of the flu so my head is mixed up and I cannot wait to test! When can I test?! :wacko:


----------



## kate87

Thank you ladies :)

Babywisperer ive included a test picci :) Im gping to do a digital week one tonight. Think its only show 1-2 weeks

Ive just tried (may have worked) to attach my temp chart into my signature just for those who are temping and need some help/ want to compare charts :)

xx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4127.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kate87

echo said:


> Congrats Kate!!

Echo.. i was just wondering how did you get your temp graph on your signature? and yours comes up with a picci.. Mine is just a www link :(

xx


----------



## Firefly153

Hi ladies, Please can I join you in here. I'm due to test on the 10th.

Fingers crossed and good luck everyone


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: congrats Kate :flower:

Any one care to take a look at my chart and explain to me what's happening - think the witch has flown in far to early :cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just to say a big congrats to Kate - have a H&H 9 months :happydance:
And a big welcome to new ones joining. :flower:
Sorry to anyone having a hard time with TTC at the moment - it certainly is a stressful journey at times, sending you all hugs :hugs2:


----------



## DSemcho

kate87 said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Kate!!
> 
> Echo.. i was just wondering how did you get your temp graph on your signature? and yours comes up with a picci.. Mine is just a www link :(
> 
> xxClick to expand...

To share the link with your chart on it you have to look under the actual chart on FF and there are some grey buttons... Click the one that says Share and it'll give you links.


----------



## Babywhisperer

kate87 said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> 
> Babywisperer ive included a test picci :) Im gping to do a digital week one tonight. Think its only show 1-2 weeks
> 
> Ive just tried (may have worked) to attach my temp chart into my signature just for those who are temping and need some help/ want to compare charts :)
> 
> xx

Nice lines!! Btw when I click on your chart link, it brings me ti mine. Idk why.


----------



## ES89

Congrats Kate! :-D


----------



## oneday87

garfie - could it be implantation dip? i dunno tho i'm still learning when it comes to charting. it might rise again tomorrow? i hope so anyway good luck x


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi girlies, 
I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words. 
I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls. 
Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

No need to explain to any of us, esp on here. We are all in or have been there :hugs:


----------



## garfie

Oneday - Thanks hun:flower: - I hope so though it's deff heavier than spotting :flower: I guess I will just have to wait and see what tomorrows temps say:cry:

:hugs:

X


----------



## oneday87

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

I think i must have missed your original post but i can totally understand what you are saying here. My best friend had a baby 7 weeks ago and he is the cutest little guy ever!! but sometimes when i have cuddles with him even tho i am on :cloud9: for her i feel a tad jealous not because i want her son but because i want want she has! i want a precious little bundle :cry:
Its all natural we are human and have emotions :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

Completely understand huni - you don't need to explain yourself. Think we all feel that way at times - happy for our friends/family but can't escape that bit of heartache that it's not happening for us. Keep strong, our time will come :hugs::hugs:


----------



## oneday87

garfie - im keeping my fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

Definitely no need to explain to us, so many of us know exactly how you're feeling. We'll get our :bfp:s eventually, but we can't help if our heart sinks a little when everyone else seems to get them first. :hugs:


----------



## 2yearsandtryi

hi ladies i will be testing on the 9th so fingers crossed x


----------



## Quest55

Testing 10/7 :baby:


----------



## meli1981

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

oh loro, no need to explain! we have all felt like this at one point in our lives! its so hard when you see people complaining about their pregnancies, you want to shake them and say "be thankful for what you have!". its so normal!


----------



## Trying2012

kate87 said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> 
> Babywisperer ive included a test picci :) Im gping to do a digital week one tonight. Think its only show 1-2 weeks
> 
> Ive just tried (may have worked) to attach my temp chart into my signature just for those who are temping and need some help/ want to compare charts :)
> 
> xx

Whoohoo congratulations Kate!


----------



## meli1981

so i just heard back from my docs office. they cancelled my apt because they want to do a mid luteal phase blood test. so now i have to go get my blood done again, and go back to see if then he will prescribe clomid!!! i have the feeling im getting the run around!


----------



## ReynoldsV

Put me down for the 6th! I was on the September thread, due to test the 26th, however I started spotting that day. I thought AF was for sure coming. Well, she disappeared. That has NEVER happened before. Spotted for two days, then left! Really light spotting. I am hoping it was IB. I also had a very vivid dream about a miscarriage. It was horrible! Anyway, I have a feeling I am pregnant, and I also had bad breast pain! I think I will get my BFP this month!! :cloud9:


----------



## shellgirl

ReynoldsV said:


> Put me down for the 6th! I was on the September thread, due to test the 26th, however I started spotting that day. I thought AF was for sure coming. Well, she disappeared. That has NEVER happened before. Spotted for two days, then left! Really light spotting. I am hoping it was IB. I also had a very vivid dream about a miscarriage. It was horrible! Anyway, I have a feeling I am pregnant, and I also had bad breast pain! I think I will get my BFP this month!! :cloud9:

Fingers crossed for you!:dust:


----------



## meli1981

good luck!


----------



## Babywhisperer

ReynoldsV said:


> Put me down for the 6th! I was on the September thread, due to test the 26th, however I started spotting that day. I thought AF was for sure coming. Well, she disappeared. That has NEVER happened before. Spotted for two days, then left! Really light spotting. I am hoping it was IB. I also had a very vivid dream about a miscarriage. It was horrible! Anyway, I have a feeling I am pregnant, and I also had bad breast pain! I think I will get my BFP this month!! :cloud9:

FXd for you!!


----------



## cupcakekitty

ReynoldsV said:


> Put me down for the 6th! I was on the September thread, due to test the 26th, however I started spotting that day. I thought AF was for sure coming. Well, she disappeared. That has NEVER happened before. Spotted for two days, then left! Really light spotting. I am hoping it was IB. I also had a very vivid dream about a miscarriage. It was horrible! Anyway, I have a feeling I am pregnant, and I also had bad breast pain! I think I will get my BFP this month!! :cloud9:

Best of luck! 

:dust::dust:


----------



## ReynoldsV

Thanks ladies!! :)


----------



## BGulley

Congrats Kate! That makes one BFP right?


----------



## danielle1984

ReynoldsV said:


> Put me down for the 6th! I was on the September thread, due to test the 26th, however I started spotting that day. I thought AF was for sure coming. Well, she disappeared. That has NEVER happened before. Spotted for two days, then left! Really light spotting. I am hoping it was IB. I also had a very vivid dream about a miscarriage. It was horrible! Anyway, I have a feeling I am pregnant, and I also had bad breast pain! I think I will get my BFP this month!! :cloud9:

Hope you get your bfp!:happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Hoping the way this thread has started keeps going for all of us! I have 7 days of sustained temp rising, 98.81 this morning, but I don't think hat will continue. My acupuncturist said the change of season can throw off cycles so we will just have to wait and see. I am curious what my temp will be tomorrow. Anyone else chart stalking?


----------



## BritneyNChris

stargazer01 said:


> Coming right up, get your :bfp: here!
> 
> Hi ladies! I'm back, yet again to offer a place to support each other, vent, or whatever else you may need to do. I was hoping to pass off this thread to another person by now, but my bfp is hiding. I am hoping to find it this month! :) Here's to all of us finding our :bfp: this cycle! :dance:
> 
> *November 67 testers 11 BFPs
> December 73 testers 19 BFPs
> January 66 testers 14 BFPs
> February 90 testers 14 BFPs
> March 74 testers 25 BFPs
> April 104 testers 26 BFPs
> May 106 testers 25 BFPs
> June 122 testers 32 BFPs
> July 158 testers 34 BFPs
> August 121 testers 32 BFPs
> September testers BFPs*
> 
> :dust:
> 
> *1*
> optimistic1
> Heather.1987
> :bfp: Mellie1988 :bfp:
> JLC91
> nne0813
> vitabella
> 
> *2*
> Angego
> 
> *3*
> bumpnotyet
> lady1985
> 
> *4*
> PrayingLady
> danielle1984
> 
> *5*
> Babywhisperer
> shellgirl
> Medzi
> Foxy37
> littlefishygg
> x-kirsty-x
> Hb.x
> AnnLav
> +tivethoughts
> 
> 
> *6*
> danielle1984
> Julesillini8
> jessthemess
> 
> *7*
> nic18
> 
> *8*
> garfie
> xXDeetsXx
> 123Deidre
> anneliese
> itsme122
> Parabellum
> 
> *9*
> 
> *10*
> ES89
> echo
> 
> *11*
> shultzie18
> 
> *12*
> mwaah
> JandK
> DSemcho
> 
> *13*
> danielle1984
> LornaMJ
> Gem1210390
> 
> *14*
> 
> *15*
> louisiana
> 
> *16*
> midgey123
> 
> *17*
> IsaacRalph
> Ylanda
> 
> *18*
> 
> *19*
> 
> *20*
> ProudArmyWife
> baby1wanted
> 
> *21*
> meli1981
> Trying2012
> 
> *22*
> 
> *23*
> MommytoBryson
> isela
> 
> *24*
> 
> *25*
> Mrs.Eddie
> 
> *26*
> angie79
> 
> *27*
> stargazer01
> 
> *28*
> 
> *29*
> 
> *30*
> LeahMSta
> 
> *31*
> familylove4
> 
> *GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!*
> 
> :dust: :dust:​

Hi stargazer01,
Can I join :) I've been trying to conceive with my husband since April 2012. We got lucky in July 2012 then lost our baby August 2012. I got my cycle pretty fast after and now we are trying after of first cycle. I have a feeling October is our lucky month we got married October 23rd,2011 best day of my life. What that being said I will be testing October 25th,2012 can you put me in the for the 25th thanks so much. Baby dust to everyone.


----------



## LilMart

I'd love to be added. This is our second month TTC. I'll most likely be testing on the 30th. Thanks!


----------



## danielle1984

Welcome to new testers and good luck!! Hope you all get your bfps


----------



## BritneyNChris

danielle1984 said:


> Welcome to new testers and good luck!! Hope you all get your bfps

Thanks Danielle! Congratulations on baby number 1 :)


----------



## echo

I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but I got a bit nauseous today. I ate an apple, but was still nauseous. After dinner, it went away, but now my breasts are super sensitive. I can't wait to see my temp tomorrow!


----------



## danielle1984

echo said:


> I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but I got a bit nauseous today. I ate an apple, but was still nauseous. After dinner, it went away, but now my breasts are super sensitive. I can't wait to see my temp tomorrow!

FX's!!


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> Hi girlies,
> I just wanted to pop in quick and say thank you to everyone for your kind words.
> I also want to clarify and say, although jealousy was and still is an emotion I am feeling, it does not mean I am also not elated for these women in my life. It is entirely possible to feel a wee bit of jealousy, yearning if you will, and wish no ill will towards these girls.
> Every woman, deserves to have their BFP, my "rant" was to just let off steam and say how hard of a pill it is to swallow to have 3 women, who I see weekly, announce something I so badly want also.

Loro there is nothing wrong with that feeling. Seems some people can't understand that people can feel jealousy and happiness at the same time. We all have felt that way at one point or another.




ReynoldsV said:


> Put me down for the 6th! I was on the September thread, due to test the 26th, however I started spotting that day. I thought AF was for sure coming. Well, she disappeared. That has NEVER happened before. Spotted for two days, then left! Really light spotting. I am hoping it was IB. I also had a very vivid dream about a miscarriage. It was horrible! Anyway, I have a feeling I am pregnant, and I also had bad breast pain! I think I will get my BFP this month!! :cloud9:

Good luck with your testing!! I hope you get your BFP!!



echo said:


> I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but I got a bit nauseous today. I ate an apple, but was still nauseous. After dinner, it went away, but now my breasts are super sensitive. I can't wait to see my temp tomorrow!

I've been trying not to symptom spot - and it's extremely hard! But so far so good.





AFM - I'm officially excited!!!!!! Day before yesterday my temp was 98.2, then yesterday it dipped down to 97.9. This morning it jumped back up to 98.5!! I think I got my implantation dip (no spotting though). I know this isn't a 100% on getting my BFP but I'm still a little excited. Taking my first test in 3 days but my official test date is supposed to be the 10th. I did get a dip last cycle but it didn't jump up to my highest temp yet the day after the dip. And it was on CD11 that I had the dip... YAY!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Still cramping, weeing a lot. POS BFN 9dpo 
I hate 2ww


----------



## jessthemess

Yay! New peeps! Welcome!

Excited to hear some more BFP news this week!

Wish it was 10/6 already! That's my testing day. Got a whole week to go! Considered testing tonight because its mine and Hubby's one year anniversary since our first date and also its been one month since we got married! But because I don't know for sure when my period was, considering I had two periods just twelve days apar end of August and beginning of September. I hate the BFN feeling. So I want to be really certain I'm late before I test.

It's been ummm 39 days since the first cycle and 27 since the second. My cycles are typically just over a month in between. 

I just sort of feel its not my month but won't know for sure till I test or AF shows!

Eek! Hurry UP 10/6!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Cm - very wet but a couple of weird stringy bits. Sorry tmi


----------



## baby1wanted

Welcome to the new testers sending you all babydust! 
:dust:


----------



## IsaacRalph

baby1wanted said:


> Welcome to the new testers sending you all babydust!
> :dust:

Hey hun how's it goings? You taking opks now? I'm in the tww, I think i'm 1dpo today x


----------



## Firefly153

echo said:


> I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but I got a bit nauseous today. I ate an apple, but was still nauseous. After dinner, it went away, but now my breasts are super sensitive. I can't wait to see my temp tomorrow!

Im feeling the same today. Very nauseous, slight cramping, tiredness that I cant explain and lots of CM. Feels like *TMI warning* when AF is here, that constant wet feeling. Not due to test till the 10th and the wait is killing me already.


----------



## DSemcho

Ladies - the pain in my chest came back today (it was gone most of yesterday and when it was there it was light). Gonna try to go back to the doctor today if they call me back... The pain worse, having problems breathing (as in I have to take two rapid breaths), nausea and vomiting and dizzy...


----------



## garfie

DSemcho - Please go and get yourself checked out hun - you need answers NOW! :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## echo

DSemcho, something is wrong, so I hope you get to the doctors and get some answers!!


----------



## DSemcho

When I went to the hospital yesterday they said it wasn't my heart but didn't tell me anything else and sent me home with some Turkish meds... =/ I called medical but they said they'd call me back after 1 and it's now 1:30 so I went online and booked an appointment.


----------



## nic18

hope everything is ok hun x


----------



## ES89

Hope you get some answers Dsemcho, get well soon


----------



## nic18

girls testing soon, good luck :flower: fx for you! 

i'm feeling out already to be honest :(! AF due on the 7th & i am pretty sure she is going to show :(!


----------



## echo

Firefly153 said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't symptom spot, but I got a bit nauseous today. I ate an apple, but was still nauseous. After dinner, it went away, but now my breasts are super sensitive. I can't wait to see my temp tomorrow!
> 
> Im feeling the same today. Very nauseous, slight cramping, tiredness that I cant explain and lots of CM. Feels like *TMI warning* when AF is here, that constant wet feeling. Not due to test till the 10th and the wait is killing me already.Click to expand...

I'm due the 9th, but hopefully waiting to test until the 10th. FX'd!

:dust:


----------



## echo

DSemcho, could it be anxiety related? Like a panic attack?


----------



## Gem1210390

Really annoyed think my cbfm missed my ovulation. I work nights so think that possible had something to do with the constant highs and no peak. I had a high on the firs t day cd 9 and they have continued I am now on cd 22 and still highs. I took a random opk ic last week on monday and it looked like a def pos. I think I covered most days with :sex: but missed last Wednesday. So still hoping for my :bfp:


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> When I went to the hospital yesterday they said it wasn't my heart but didn't tell me anything else and sent me home with some Turkish meds... =/ I called medical but they said they'd call me back after 1 and it's now 1:30 so I went online and booked an appointment.

Do you get relief from an anti-inflammatory or hot shower? I hope you get this checked out.

Nice temp drop btw. Mine was more dramatic, I went from 98.81 yesterday at 7dpo to 98.61 today. I'm not feeling so great, feel like I'm coming down with something...feel run down. My head feels like there is pressure and my eyelids feel heavy, slight stuffy nose. I hope I'm not catching what is going around the office. I feel like af is coming...feeling pms.


----------



## book

Hey y'all. Can I join you?
I've been stalking the thread for a while now and want to one day - fingers crossed - post a BFP here.

This is our third cycle of TTC #1. I'm 33, OH is 37. 

Due on the 10th/11th. First test on 8th (wedding anniversary).

Get well DSemcho. You test at the same time as me normally, I always keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## DSemcho

My doctor thinks it's inflammation of the cartledge between my ribs and sternum and along 3 or so ribs.. He put me on a muscle relaxer, anti-inflammatory meds and something for stomach ulcers (just incase they occur). And I'm not allowed to go back to work until Friday - and I'm supposed to basically be on bed rest.


----------



## shellgirl

Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
 



Attached Files:







photo-8.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## DSemcho

shellgirl said:


> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...

Looks positive to me! I don't have experience with that brand of tests - but if your not sure then talk to your doctor about a urine test... Or get a FRER.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> My doctor thinks it's inflammation of the cartledge between my ribs and sternum and along 3 or so ribs.. He put me on a muscle relaxer, anti-inflammatory meds and something for stomach ulcers (just incase they occur). And I'm not allowed to go back to work until Friday - and I'm supposed to basically be on bed rest.

That's the pleurisy I was talking about. The cartilage in b/t ribs gets inflamed usually from coughing. It will heal soon. Feel better.


----------



## kel21

shellgirl said:


> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...

I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...

Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!Click to expand...

12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?


----------



## jessthemess

Babywhisperer said:


> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?


That's good to know! I was totally wondering what day is a good day to know early if I can't wait but not so early that I'll be like "No it was too early I could still be pg!" and keep my hopes up. BFNs suck so much. :(


----------



## Firefly153

shellgirl - looks like a definate :bfp: Ive never used those tests but my tesco cheapie looked like that with my 2nd baby, 2 years ago. Line didnt get darker till a week later. Looks like a massive congrats is in order. Have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Babywhisperer

jessthemess said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?
> 
> 
> That's good to know! I was totally wondering what day is a good day to know early if I can't wait but not so early that I'll be like "No it was too early I could still be pg!" and keep my hopes up. BFNs suck so much. :(Click to expand...

Do you chart? You could try testing a few days after you get what looks like an implantation dip.


----------



## DSemcho

So are you supposed to get two temp dips in a cycle after your OV day? Cause I've read somewhere you get a temp dip due to your estrogen level dropping around 6DPO.... Then if you get a second dip it's an implantation dip... Ever heard of that?


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> So are you supposed to get two temp dips in a cycle after your OV day? Cause I've read somewhere you get a temp dip due to your estrogen level dropping around 6DPO.... Then if you get a second dip it's an implantation dip... Ever heard of that?

I'm not sure. I will have to look at some bfp charts in the FF gallery. I had my only dip so far this morning. more than .2 degrees after 7 days of sustained rising. No clue what it means, might be too soon to tell anything.


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So are you supposed to get two temp dips in a cycle after your OV day? Cause I've read somewhere you get a temp dip due to your estrogen level dropping around 6DPO.... Then if you get a second dip it's an implantation dip... Ever heard of that?
> 
> I'm not sure. I will have to look at some bfp charts in the FF gallery. I had my only dip so far this morning. more than .2 degrees after 7 days of sustained rising. No clue what it means, might be too soon to tell anything.Click to expand...

Guess I'm gonna have to wait and see if I get a second dip.


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?Click to expand...

I do, but I'm not sure how to put it on here in my sig the way you ladies do. I'm actually 11dpo according to FF, ticker says 12 because I was counting O as the day after my +opk


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but I'm not sure how to put it on here in my sig the way you ladies do. I'm actually 11dpo according to FF, ticker says 12 because I was counting O as the day after my +opkClick to expand...

Did you get 2 temp dips? I think you go to the Sharing drop down on FF and click on get cose, and get the simple code for bb link.


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but I'm not sure how to put it on here in my sig the way you ladies do. I'm actually 11dpo according to FF, ticker says 12 because I was counting O as the day after my +opkClick to expand...
> 
> Did you get 2 temp dips? I think you go to the Sharing drop down on FF and click on get cose, and get the simple code for bb link.Click to expand...

Ok, added my chart to my sig. I didn't temp on Saturday, couldn't find my therm so had to skip :( Turns out it was under my pillow when I made my bed later :blush:


----------



## book

jessthemess said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?
> 
> 
> That's good to know! I was totally wondering what day is a good day to know early if I can't wait but not so early that I'll be like "No it was too early I could still be pg!" and keep my hopes up. BFNs suck so much. :(Click to expand...

I like countdowntopregnancy.com because it gives the % of :bfp: (including faint) and :bfn: for any DPO. It only shows data from women who were pregnant. Helps me be like "Oh. OK well, maybe I'm in the 17.1% who get a :bfn: even when pregnant".


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but I'm not sure how to put it on here in my sig the way you ladies do. I'm actually 11dpo according to FF, ticker says 12 because I was counting O as the day after my +opkClick to expand...
> 
> Did you get 2 temp dips? I think you go to the Sharing drop down on FF and click on get cose, and get the simple code for bb link.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, added my chart to my sig. I didn't temp on Saturday, couldn't find my therm so had to skip :( Turns out it was under my pillow when I made my bed later :blush:Click to expand...

I have totally done that. When did you bd?


----------



## DSemcho

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have experience with Osom tests? I've heard they are more sensitive with FRER and they don't give evaps. Well, I've been testing with them for the last few days (even though I promised myself I wouldn't test early) and they have all been BFN until yesterday afternoon. I took 2 yesterday, both with faint lines and then took this one this morning. It's definitely darker. I don't want to get my hopes up until I get a positive on a digital the day of my period. Oh please, let this be it! Please let me know what you think and/or your experience with these tests. Hoping this is the start of my BFP...
> 
> I started using those last cycle. From everything I have read they are supposed to be the most sensitive and they don't give evaps. And even if you get a line after the time limit you can pretty much bet that you are pg! So looks like congrats are in order!!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope it's the real deal. I didn't have a line on any of them, even after they dried until yesterday. Since yesterday afternoon, the lines came up within 10 mins, but much darker within a half hour. Fx'd that I'll get confirmation on a FRER or CBD tomorrow. I just don't want to get my hopes up yet...I'm really nervous!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg FX'd for you!! What dpo are you? When is af due? You will get darker lines I'm sure! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I'm so nervous to get happy. Not even going to tell DH till I get a confirmation on a digital. I'm 11dpo today with AF due Friday. I guess you could say I'm cautiously excited :blush: I just think it's a real good sign that the last few days OSOM tests were totally blank and then yesterday the lines started coming up in the afternoon...please oh please!Click to expand...
> 
> 12dpo seems to be the best early day to test as most get bfp's. That is such exciting news. I hope I have the same result. Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I do, but I'm not sure how to put it on here in my sig the way you ladies do. I'm actually 11dpo according to FF, ticker says 12 because I was counting O as the day after my +opkClick to expand...
> 
> Did you get 2 temp dips? I think you go to the Sharing drop down on FF and click on get cose, and get the simple code for bb link.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, added my chart to my sig. I didn't temp on Saturday, couldn't find my therm so had to skip :( Turns out it was under my pillow when I made my bed later :blush:Click to expand...

I keep mine in my pillow case that way I have to move as little as possible when I wake up. And I don't have to ask DH to hand it to me lol. Especially since I temp vaginally.


----------



## lorojovanos

Exciting thread this morning:)
SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests. 
DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me


----------



## LeahMSta

lorojovanos said:


> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me

Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## shellgirl

We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.


----------



## lorojovanos

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me
> 
> Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?Click to expand...

Frustrating doesnt even begin to cover it:cry:
I have a bunch of things to try, once this damn cycle is over! Acupuncture being one, Vitex being another. A month ago, I thought my period was coming, so I didnt do anything, then 2 weeks ago I thought the same, then it showed I ovulated:thumbup: Now these crappy temps. I have been feeling like crap the last 2 days, perhaps thats why my temps suck, but who knows. All I know, is my nipples are killing me. Tested this am, BFN. I just keep praying to God, something, anything will happen!


----------



## book

shellgirl said:


> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.

You've done what you can there in terms of BDing! All our fingers are crossed for you, Shellgirl. It would be great to see a clear :bfp: - it looks good so far. Trya dn hold out till Thursday! 

:dust:


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me

It definitely won't discourage me if it's negative. I even told the doctor it was to early to do bloodwork. :dohh:

I had nausea today and actually threw up.. =/ dizziness to... But that is probably because of my lack of being able to breath properly.


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.

Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.
> 
> Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.Click to expand...

Sounds like your covered pretty well too! I felt out the last few days up until I started seeing those lines yesterday afternoon. I'm at work now and going to try to hold my pee all day and take a different brand of test when I get home. I do the cleaning thing around AF too. I just snapped at someone at work for no reason really, hoping it's preggo hormones, but only time will tell.


----------



## kel21

Loro fxd your temp spikes back up tomorrow! I'm stalking all of you lovely ladies!

afm- got my pos opk today!! :) should o tomorrow or the next day! Then on to the oh so fun tww. I gave all of my pg tests to my MIL to hide. Gonna try and wait for at least 10dpo!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me
> 
> Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrating doesnt even begin to cover it:cry:
> I have a bunch of things to try, once this damn cycle is over! Acupuncture being one, Vitex being another. A month ago, I thought my period was coming, so I didnt do anything, then 2 weeks ago I thought the same, then it showed I ovulated:thumbup: Now these crappy temps. I have been feeling like crap the last 2 days, perhaps thats why my temps suck, but who knows. All I know, is my nipples are killing me. Tested this am, BFN. I just keep praying to God, something, anything will happen!Click to expand...

If you are sure you are not prego, I would start acupuncture and not wait for the cycle to end...sooner is better with that. My friend who actually is going to school for acupuncture has pcos and her cycles were 42days, after a few treatments she got down to 31 and got a bfp. Just an idea.


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.
> 
> Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your covered pretty well too! I felt out the last few days up until I started seeing those lines yesterday afternoon. I'm at work now and going to try to hold my pee all day and take a different brand of test when I get home. I do the cleaning thing around AF too. I just snapped at someone at work for no reason really, hoping it's preggo hormones, but only time will tell.Click to expand...

What symptoms did you have?


----------



## Babywhisperer

kel21 said:


> Loro fxd your temp spikes back up tomorrow! I'm stalking all of you lovely ladies!
> 
> afm- got my pos opk today!! :) should o tomorrow or the next day! Then on to the oh so fun tww. I gave all of my pg tests to my MIL to hide. Gonna try and wait for at least 10dpo!

Get busy :sex:


----------



## minuet

Dummy me. I was wondering where everyone went in the other thread. Then I realized it was October. :blush:


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.
> 
> Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your covered pretty well too! I felt out the last few days up until I started seeing those lines yesterday afternoon. I'm at work now and going to try to hold my pee all day and take a different brand of test when I get home. I do the cleaning thing around AF too. I just snapped at someone at work for no reason really, hoping it's preggo hormones, but only time will tell.Click to expand...
> 
> What symptoms did you have?Click to expand...

I've felt tired the last couple of days and have been going to bed really early. Yesterday my boobs started hurting, particularly my nipples and today much more. It's uncomfortable to wear a regular bra, sure wish I could wear a sports bra to work. I had mild cramping last night and have been gassy the past few days. I sneak out of the room to relieve myself so DH doesn't catch me :blush: I hope these are real and not in my head, but the TWW makes me crazy so it's really tough to tell.


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me

:hugs: I'm sorry. Your body is just mean! So upsetting when our bodies just won't follow the rules and cooperate!


----------



## echo

Loro, go get acupuncture!! My longest cycle was 77 days, I went for acupuncture and she just said, 'well, lets get your flow going', my period arrived 2 days later. Seriously. That was an anovulatory cycle. Minuet, you, too! I couldn't deal with your super long cycles, girls. You are saints. 

I really want to see that word 'pregnant', too! I saw it once in 2009. I took pictures and I was so happy. Next day, it was negative. The following day, at the doc's, negative. A chemical. :( I was so upset I deleted the pics, but wish I had them now, for some reason. But I know I will see those words again. I'm positive.


----------



## lorojovanos

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me
> 
> Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrating doesnt even begin to cover it:cry:
> I have a bunch of things to try, once this damn cycle is over! Acupuncture being one, Vitex being another. A month ago, I thought my period was coming, so I didnt do anything, then 2 weeks ago I thought the same, then it showed I ovulated:thumbup: Now these crappy temps. I have been feeling like crap the last 2 days, perhaps thats why my temps suck, but who knows. All I know, is my nipples are killing me. Tested this am, BFN. I just keep praying to God, something, anything will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> If you are sure you are not prego, I would start acupuncture and not wait for the cycle to end...sooner is better with that. My friend who actually is going to school for acupuncture has pcos and her cycles were 42days, after a few treatments she got down to 31 and got a bfp. Just an idea.Click to expand...

I am not 100%, thats for sure. My tests are negative, but according to FF im only 7dpo. But my temps dipping so low are convincing me I didn't even ovulate. BUT, the nipples especially are making me think otherwise. Nausea, I can say I may be getting sick, I do have a sore throat and stuffy nose but the nipples, hurt so badly. I wouldnt want to do anything to potentially harm anything. But believe me, if this cycle doesn't end the way I'd like it to, I'll be getting an apt the first day of a bleed


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.
> 
> Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your covered pretty well too! I felt out the last few days up until I started seeing those lines yesterday afternoon. I'm at work now and going to try to hold my pee all day and take a different brand of test when I get home. I do the cleaning thing around AF too. I just snapped at someone at work for no reason really, hoping it's preggo hormones, but only time will tell.Click to expand...
> 
> What symptoms did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I've felt tired the last couple of days and have been going to bed really early. Yesterday my boobs started hurting, particularly my nipples and today much more. It's uncomfortable to wear a regular bra, sure wish I could wear a sports bra to work. I had mild cramping last night and have been gassy the past few days. I sneak out of the room to relieve myself so DH doesn't catch me :blush: I hope these are real and not in my head, but the TWW makes me crazy so it's really tough to tell.Click to expand...

I think it's safe to say you are indeed prego. Tomorrow will show for sure, another day wuill crank up the hormone in your fmu.

Cross fingers for me. I'm 4 days behind ya! Sat is 12dpo, if af doesn't show I will test then and not a day sooner.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me
> 
> Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrating doesnt even begin to cover it:cry:
> I have a bunch of things to try, once this damn cycle is over! Acupuncture being one, Vitex being another. A month ago, I thought my period was coming, so I didnt do anything, then 2 weeks ago I thought the same, then it showed I ovulated:thumbup: Now these crappy temps. I have been feeling like crap the last 2 days, perhaps thats why my temps suck, but who knows. All I know, is my nipples are killing me. Tested this am, BFN. I just keep praying to God, something, anything will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> If you are sure you are not prego, I would start acupuncture and not wait for the cycle to end...sooner is better with that. My friend who actually is going to school for acupuncture has pcos and her cycles were 42days, after a few treatments she got down to 31 and got a bfp. Just an idea.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not 100%, thats for sure. My tests are negative, but according to FF im only 7dpo. But my temps dipping so low are convincing me I didn't even ovulate. BUT, the nipples especially are making me think otherwise. Nausea, I can say I may be getting sick, I do have a sore throat and stuffy nose but the nipples, hurt so badly. I wouldnt want to do anything to potentially harm anything. But believe me, if this cycle doesn't end the way I'd like it to, I'll be getting an apt the first day of a bleedClick to expand...

If you are 7dpo, then if you don't get af by 12dpo test again. If you are prego, chances are you'll see a bfp on 12dpo. Symptoms sound promising, but they've played tricks on me before too. FX'd for ya! :hugs:


----------



## echo

lorojovanos said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me
> 
> Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrating doesnt even begin to cover it:cry:
> I have a bunch of things to try, once this damn cycle is over! Acupuncture being one, Vitex being another. A month ago, I thought my period was coming, so I didnt do anything, then 2 weeks ago I thought the same, then it showed I ovulated:thumbup: Now these crappy temps. I have been feeling like crap the last 2 days, perhaps thats why my temps suck, but who knows. All I know, is my nipples are killing me. Tested this am, BFN. I just keep praying to God, something, anything will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> If you are sure you are not prego, I would start acupuncture and not wait for the cycle to end...sooner is better with that. My friend who actually is going to school for acupuncture has pcos and her cycles were 42days, after a few treatments she got down to 31 and got a bfp. Just an idea.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not 100%, thats for sure. My tests are negative, but according to FF im only 7dpo. But my temps dipping so low are convincing me I didn't even ovulate. BUT, the nipples especially are making me think otherwise. Nausea, I can say I may be getting sick, I do have a sore throat and stuffy nose but the nipples, hurt so badly. I wouldnt want to do anything to potentially harm anything. But believe me, if this cycle doesn't end the way I'd like it to, I'll be getting an apt the first day of a bleedClick to expand...

Your low temps, your long cycle, and your symptoms could be hormonal. You could very well have ovulated, but I have read that ovulations during long cycles (delayed ovulation) are not as strong, and the hormones not as even, and, sadly are more likely to end in miscarriage. NOT saying this is you, I just thought it was interesting, and it always kept me from getting my heart broken from high hopes during a stupid, long cycle. Your symptoms are all associated with low progesterone, are they not? Eat some yams!


----------



## echo

And I do hope it ends the way you want it to!!


----------



## echo

Eating these foods can help improve your progesterone levels: Wild Yams, walnuts, whole grains, soy milk, red meat, chicken, shellfish, turkey, turmeric, thyme and oregano. Foods that are rich in vitamin B-6, zinc, and promote progesterone production like these can help.

Read more: https://www.testcountry.org/how-to-...vels-naturally-in-your-body.htm#ixzz28AQ2G7sD


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Exciting thread this morning:)
> SHELL- I hope those are positive, it looks like it to me, although I dont do those tests.
> DESMCHO- Should be interesting about your bloodwork, but dont let it discourage you if it is negative
> AFM- My temps are sucking, bug time. I'm sure with another low temp, CH's will get taken away:( Although I have seen online charts that do look like mine. Yesterday I was so nauseas, and my nipples started to hurt, and they hurt way more today. My body is def playing games with me
> 
> Aww babe, I wish you had some clarity. It must be so frustrating. Have you tried acupuncture?Click to expand...
> 
> Frustrating doesnt even begin to cover it:cry:
> I have a bunch of things to try, once this damn cycle is over! Acupuncture being one, Vitex being another. A month ago, I thought my period was coming, so I didnt do anything, then 2 weeks ago I thought the same, then it showed I ovulated:thumbup: Now these crappy temps. I have been feeling like crap the last 2 days, perhaps thats why my temps suck, but who knows. All I know, is my nipples are killing me. Tested this am, BFN. I just keep praying to God, something, anything will happen!Click to expand...
> 
> If you are sure you are not prego, I would start acupuncture and not wait for the cycle to end...sooner is better with that. My friend who actually is going to school for acupuncture has pcos and her cycles were 42days, after a few treatments she got down to 31 and got a bfp. Just an idea.Click to expand...
> 
> I am not 100%, thats for sure. My tests are negative, but according to FF im only 7dpo. But my temps dipping so low are convincing me I didn't even ovulate. BUT, the nipples especially are making me think otherwise. Nausea, I can say I may be getting sick, I do have a sore throat and stuffy nose but the nipples, hurt so badly. I wouldnt want to do anything to potentially harm anything. But believe me, if this cycle doesn't end the way I'd like it to, I'll be getting an apt the first day of a bleedClick to expand...
> 
> Your low temps, your long cycle, and your symptoms could be hormonal. You could very well have ovulated, but I have read that ovulations during long cycles (delayed ovulation) are not as strong, and the hormones not as even, and, sadly are more likely to end in miscarriage. NOT saying this is you, I just thought it was interesting, and it always kept me from getting my heart broken from high hopes during a stupid, long cycle. Your symptoms are all associated with low progesterone, are they not? Eat some yams!Click to expand...

No doubt its hormonal, PCOS:( I'm going to look into this delayed ovulation and the temps; thanks. BTW, I had yams last night, thats funny:)


----------



## lorojovanos

echo said:


> Eating these foods can help improve your progesterone levels: Wild Yams, walnuts, whole grains, soy milk, red meat, chicken, shellfish, turkey, turmeric, thyme and oregano. Foods that are rich in vitamin B-6, zinc, and promote progesterone production like these can help.
> 
> Read more: https://www.testcountry.org/how-to-...vels-naturally-in-your-body.htm#ixzz28AQ2G7sD

Thank you so much:)


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.
> 
> Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your covered pretty well too! I felt out the last few days up until I started seeing those lines yesterday afternoon. I'm at work now and going to try to hold my pee all day and take a different brand of test when I get home. I do the cleaning thing around AF too. I just snapped at someone at work for no reason really, hoping it's preggo hormones, but only time will tell.Click to expand...
> 
> What symptoms did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I've felt tired the last couple of days and have been going to bed really early. Yesterday my boobs started hurting, particularly my nipples and today much more. It's uncomfortable to wear a regular bra, sure wish I could wear a sports bra to work. I had mild cramping last night and have been gassy the past few days. I sneak out of the room to relieve myself so DH doesn't catch me :blush: I hope these are real and not in my head, but the TWW makes me crazy so it's really tough to tell.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's safe to say you are indeed prego. Tomorrow will show for sure, another day wuill crank up the hormone in your fmu.
> 
> Cross fingers for me. I'm 4 days behind ya! Sat is 12dpo, if af doesn't show I will test then and not a day sooner.Click to expand...

I sure hope so. I will be sure to cross my fingers and my toes for you too! It's really tough to not allow myself to get excited or tell DH, but after a miscarriage at 5 weeks in June, I'm so cautious. :dust: to all and slippery beans need not apply!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> We BD cd 8, 10, 13, 14, 15. Got +opk on cd 13 and according to FF, I O'd on 15. I'm hoping that covered the bases and this is a real pregnancy and not a chemical that's showing up on early tests. I really want to see the word "pregnant" on a digital, but am weary to take one until Thursday at the earliest. I know they're a lot less sensitive and if I see "not pregnant" I'm just going to get bummed out.
> 
> Nice timing! We bd cd 10, 11, 14, 15, 17 and I got + opks on 14 & 15. FF says I ovu cd16. I'm hoping the 1 and 2 days before covers it since we didn't bd on cd16. I hate this waiting but I'm only 8dpo but really not feeling like I am. I was all stressy & anxious yesterday as I sometimes get 1-2 days before af, and I just cleaned my desk at work and cleared out my wallet of old receipts which sounds like the cleaning/organizing I do right before af. We'll see what the next few days hold.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like your covered pretty well too! I felt out the last few days up until I started seeing those lines yesterday afternoon. I'm at work now and going to try to hold my pee all day and take a different brand of test when I get home. I do the cleaning thing around AF too. I just snapped at someone at work for no reason really, hoping it's preggo hormones, but only time will tell.Click to expand...
> 
> What symptoms did you have?Click to expand...
> 
> I've felt tired the last couple of days and have been going to bed really early. Yesterday my boobs started hurting, particularly my nipples and today much more. It's uncomfortable to wear a regular bra, sure wish I could wear a sports bra to work. I had mild cramping last night and have been gassy the past few days. I sneak out of the room to relieve myself so DH doesn't catch me :blush: I hope these are real and not in my head, but the TWW makes me crazy so it's really tough to tell.Click to expand...
> 
> I think it's safe to say you are indeed prego. Tomorrow will show for sure, another day wuill crank up the hormone in your fmu.
> 
> Cross fingers for me. I'm 4 days behind ya! Sat is 12dpo, if af doesn't show I will test then and not a day sooner.Click to expand...
> 
> I sure hope so. I will be sure to cross my fingers and my toes for you too! It's really tough to not allow myself to get excited or tell DH, but after a miscarriage at 5 weeks in June, I'm so cautious. :dust: to all and slippery beans need not apply!Click to expand...

To a H&H sticky bean for you!!! Thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

Ok, I couldn't wait. Took a FRER after holding my pee all afternoon at work and...:bfp:!!! Nice and pink within 2 minutes! No tilting into the light or squinting, it is there plain as day!!! Told my DH and he doesn't want to get excited until I go to the doctor (men) but I know it's real! I really, really thought I was out this month too. I got a BFN on a FRER yesterday morning and I had bronchitis and had to take antibiotics around when implantation would have happened so I thought that would mess me up. Perhaps it helped? So excited ladies! I just pray it keeps getting darker. Stick little bean, stick!


----------



## book

Woo-hoo Shellgirl!!

*does sticky bean dance*


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait. Took a FRER after holding my pee all afternoon at work and...:bfp:!!! Nice and pink within 2 minutes! No tilting into the light or squinting, it is there plain as day!!! Told my DH and he doesn't want to get excited until I go to the doctor (men) but I know it's real! I really, really thought I was out this month too. I got a BFN on a FRER yesterday morning and I had bronchitis and had to take antibiotics around when implantation would have happened so I thought that would mess me up. Perhaps it helped? So excited ladies! I just pray it keeps getting darker. Stick little bean, stick!

Woohoo dark lines in 2 min! That's awesome. Dh is just being cautious. He doesn't want to get excited until its confirmed by a Dr. It's not surprising after what happened. He will get very excited when he's reassured. This is awesome. So far a very lucky thread. Lets keep it going.


----------



## littlefishygg

Congrats!!! Tsk typical man, a BFP is a BFP, time to celebrate!! h&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

littlefishygg said:


> Congrats!!! Tsk typical man, a BFP is a BFP, time to celebrate!! h&H 9 months!!!

Agreed. Post pics of that bfp!


----------



## shellgirl

Here's a pic of the FRER. Lighter line, but it's there. Hope it get's darker tomorrow!
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 36


----------



## jessthemess

Yay!!!! CONGRATS! Def a line there! Yay!


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats SHELL:)


----------



## baby1wanted

shellgirl said:


> Here's a pic of the FRER. Lighter line, but it's there. Hope it get's darker tomorrow!

Woo hoo!!! So so happy for you :happydance: Hope you have H&H 9 months hun :thumbup:


----------



## baby1wanted

IsaacRalph said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new testers sending you all babydust!
> :dust:
> 
> Hey hun how's it goings? You taking opks now? I'm in the tww, I think i'm 1dpo today xClick to expand...

Hi hun I'm good thanks! Actually DH and I are taking completely laid back approach this cycle. I took soy on cd 3-7 but now ignoring looking for any signs of O and we're aiming to BD every other day until AF shows or I get a BFP! And I have to be honest, I haven't felt this relaxed about TTC of enjoying BDing this much in ages so even if we don't get a little bean it'll have been worth it for that!
How are you getting on? :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> Here's a pic of the FRER. Lighter line, but it's there. Hope it get's darker tomorrow!

Sweet!!! That looks like a bfp to me! Congrats shell!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Yay!!! Congratulations Shell! Your on your way!!!

Im testing on October 8th.. 8 days before my birthday!!


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats doll!:happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Here's a pic of the FRER. Lighter line, but it's there. Hope it get's darker tomorrow!

Woohoo it's there! :happydance:


----------



## Karynmski

shellgirl said:


> Here's a pic of the FRER. Lighter line, but it's there. Hope it get's darker tomorrow!

Congrats Shellgirl! Fx'd that you've got a sticky bean there! Spread some :dust: this way. :happydance:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats Shellgirl :)


----------



## meli1981

shellgirl, omg! congrats! i hope it goes better for you this time around! good luck hun, stay healthy!:)


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Eating these foods can help improve your progesterone levels: Wild Yams, walnuts, whole grains, soy milk, red meat, chicken, shellfish, turkey, turmeric, thyme and oregano. Foods that are rich in vitamin B-6, zinc, and promote progesterone production like these can help.
> 
> Read more: https://www.testcountry.org/how-to-...vels-naturally-in-your-body.htm#ixzz28AQ2G7sD

I adore turkey, we'd eat it more than twice a year if it wasn't always so expensive!
Interesting about the thyme and oregano, I use those alot in cooking but not necessarily fresh. 
Doesn't acupuncture hurt? That's always scared me off of it. And I don't understand the connection between being poked with needles and starting a cycle? :shrug::shrug:


----------



## danielle1984

I did acupuncture in July. It's not garantee that it will make you conceive but it can help. It also can take more than one cycle. After one cycle, I just stop going. It doesn't hurt unless you move lol


----------



## stargazer01

DSemcho said:


> Just wanting to let you ladies know what's going on, and if I disappear for a little bit this will be why. I've been having more chest pains, I had some earlier this week to. They started again yesterday right before noon but this time it's my left chest, up and slightly over my shoulder/collar bone area, my left side and in my rib cage right under my right breast. I called medical yesterday and they had nothing available until Thursday or Friday - and both appointments were 8:30am which is while I'm working. They told me to try again Monday morning. Bob is definitely not happy with them and he is concerned because it even hindered my leg workout at the gym today. I'm also having to take semi-shallower breaths instead of normal or deep breaths (which cause more pain). If it get's worse while I'm at work tonight I will definitely seek medical attention but until then I'll have to wait to go to the doctor.

Oh hunny, I really hope you are feeling better by now...I am finally getting all caught up on the thread. :hugs:



BGulley said:


> can I be added

Of course you can! What date would you like?


----------



## stargazer01

I'm so sorry for not being around and not giving an explanation! I hope you all can forgive me. :)

My dh was supposed to take ds camping with the cub scouts at the Gettysburg, PA battlefield, and was called in for overtime last minute. So I had to take him. Sorry for leaving you! I am excited to come back to 4 additional :bfp: !! :D


----------



## stargazer01

*chasingbfp
Karynmski
butterflywolf
PiperDilly
Lionchild
Megann10919
lorojovanos
Lwilson
BritneyNChris
kel21
oneday87
Firefly153
2yearsandtryi
Quest55
ReynoldsV
Lilmart
book
*

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## danielle1984

That's ok hun! I hope you had a good time.


----------



## stargazer01

danielle1984 said:


> That's ok hun! I hope you had a good time.

I did! And HUGE Congrats are in order for you!!! :D :dance:


----------



## nne0813

AF showed today. Put me down for the 28th.


----------



## stargazer01

* danielle1984 
 optimistic1 
 kate87 
 shellgirl *

:wohoo: Congratulations!!! :D :D


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> * danielle1984
> optimistic1
> kate87
> shellgirl *
> 
> :wohoo: Congratulations!!! :D :D

We missed you Stargazer! So good to have you back :hugs:


----------



## echo

Congrats Shell!!!

Welcome back Stargazer!!


----------



## stargazer01

Thank you ladies! :D
I felt bad this weekend, for just leaving so quickly and not saying anything. I had to rush around and get things packed up for myself. 
DS did have a great time though. We walked 7 miles on Saturday and another 4 on Sunday over the battlefields. I didn't want him to miss out on that experience! :)


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats to all of the bfps! Wow 5 in 2 days woohoo, what a great way to start off the month :)


----------



## jessthemess

Yes yay! Congrats girls! Feeling like a good month!


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome back stargazer! And yes I'm feeling a little better - waiting on the results of the chest xray as well but the doctor is pretty sure it's just the cartledge.

Congrats Shell on your BFP!! I'm sooo happy for you!!


AFM - not much really. Not looking for every symptom in the book - but I'm noticing I'm extremely gassy (the DH has even commented on that.... Pretty funny to us really), had light cramps the past two days, nausea yesterday, and a slight headache today. And my back has been hurting slightly. And my nipps have been itchy.


----------



## elt1013

Wow...first of all, big CONGRATS to all the BFPs already and only a couple days into October!
And a very special congrats to danielle1984. I have seen you all over BnB since I joined, and was so ecstatic to see your BFP after 16 cycles! 

I am moving over from the September thread because I never got AF or a BFP. I am now 22dpo with numerous BFNs. I have a doc appt for next Friday, so hopefully they can figure out what is going on. That being said, I don't have a testing date yet and may not even have one for October, but I am here to root everyone else on! Good luck ladies!


----------



## minuet

elt1013 said:


> Wow...first of all, big CONGRATS to all the BFPs already and only a couple days into October!
> And a very special congrats to danielle1984. I have seen you all over BnB since I joined, and was so ecstatic to see your BFP after 16 cycles!
> 
> I am moving over from the September thread because I never got AF or a BFP. I am now 22dpo with numerous BFNs. I have a doc appt for next Friday, so hopefully they can figure out what is going on. That being said, I don't have a testing date yet and may not even have one for October, but I am here to root everyone else on! Good luck ladies!

That's pretty nuts to be 22DPO and no AF or positive! You had a really clear shift too, so that's not in question. Weird.
Do you have any idea why you're having so much EWCM?


----------



## IsaacRalph

elt1013 said:


> Wow...first of all, big CONGRATS to all the BFPs already and only a couple days into October!
> And a very special congrats to danielle1984. I have seen you all over BnB since I joined, and was so ecstatic to see your BFP after 16 cycles!
> 
> I am moving over from the September thread because I never got AF or a BFP. I am now 22dpo with numerous BFNs. I have a doc appt for next Friday, so hopefully they can figure out what is going on. That being said, I don't have a testing date yet and may not even have one for October, but I am here to root everyone else on! Good luck ladies!

Nice to see you on here elt! X


----------



## baby1wanted

stargazer01 said:


> Thank you ladies! :D
> I felt bad this weekend, for just leaving so quickly and not saying anything. I had to rush around and get things packed up for myself.
> DS did have a great time though. We walked 7 miles on Saturday and another 4 on Sunday over the battlefields. I didn't want him to miss out on that experience! :)

Welcome back Stargazer! Sounds like a special weekend 



elt1013 said:


> Wow...first of all, big CONGRATS to all the BFPs already and only a couple days into October!
> And a very special congrats to danielle1984. I have seen you all over BnB since I joined, and was so ecstatic to see your BFP after 16 cycles!
> 
> I am moving over from the September thread because I never got AF or a BFP. I am now 22dpo with numerous BFNs. I have a doc appt for next Friday, so hopefully they can figure out what is going on. That being said, I don't have a testing date yet and may not even have one for October, but I am here to root everyone else on! Good luck ladies!

Welcome to October Elt! Sorry you're still in limbo, happened to me last cycle - so frustrating. Hope you get an answer soon :hugs:


----------



## MrsO1987

Hello. Please can I join. My AF is due about the 23rd (I think!!) x


----------



## garfie

Congrats on the BFPs ladies :happydance::happydance:

Good luck to those catching the eggy or who are in the tww:flower:

Stargazer can you change my testing date until the 25 - the witch already flew in early for me 5DPO :cry: so looks like this month I get two tries:happydance:

Finally got a referral for a gynae - on the strength of my endo - think that is what is messing me up, hopefully I won't have to long to wait but well this is the NHS:haha:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lynzpraying

Hi all can I join in too please?
This is my first time posting on here but have been stalking for the past 4 months since I started ttc.
I am currently 3dpo with AF due 16th Oct though I'm not feeling hopeful this month!
Good luck everyone with your BFP's!!!


----------



## Trying2012

Congratulations Shell :happydance:

Wow this thread is moving so quickly with loads of :bfp: already!!

:dust: to everyone else


----------



## DSemcho

I agree Trying!! Hope we can keep it going through out the month!!!


----------



## Trying2012

DSemcho said:


> I agree Trying!! Hope we can keep it going through out the month!!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## elt1013

minuet said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Wow...first of all, big CONGRATS to all the BFPs already and only a couple days into October!
> And a very special congrats to danielle1984. I have seen you all over BnB since I joined, and was so ecstatic to see your BFP after 16 cycles!
> 
> I am moving over from the September thread because I never got AF or a BFP. I am now 22dpo with numerous BFNs. I have a doc appt for next Friday, so hopefully they can figure out what is going on. That being said, I don't have a testing date yet and may not even have one for October, but I am here to root everyone else on! Good luck ladies!
> 
> That's pretty nuts to be 22DPO and no AF or positive! You had a really clear shift too, so that's not in question. Weird.
> Do you have any idea why you're having so much EWCM?Click to expand...

I have no idea...it is really weird! This entire cycle was odd for me though as I usually have around 26 day cycles.


----------



## shellgirl

Got confirmation from a digital! I didn't fully believe it until I saw that word "pregnant". Time to call the doctor!
 



Attached Files:







photo-17.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## garfie

:happydance::happydance: Shellgirl believe it hun:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## elt1013

Gotta love those digis shellgirl. Congrats!

Nice to see you here too Isaacralph!


----------



## BroodyBoobies

Congrats everyone!

Can you put me down for testing around the 7/10 please 
I'm not sure exactly when I can test but think I am about 11dpbd atm (dont have regular cycles) no obvious symptoms though so think it will be a BFN as this stage :(

Fx for a BFP for everyone xxx


----------



## nic18

congrats shellgirl!! :happydance:

AF due 7th Oct, and she's making it very clear this month she is going to be here. Don't usually get pain's, but had them last night and today :(!


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> Got confirmation from a digital! I didn't fully believe it until I saw that word "pregnant". Time to call the doctor!

Too funny I'm one day ahead of you. I'm due June 13th :drunk:
I'm getting the blood test results today :happydance: I mean how could 7 positive tests be false positive? I test everyday :dohh: it's cool to see the line get darker.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got confirmation from a digital! I didn't fully believe it until I saw that word "pregnant". Time to call the doctor!
> 
> Too funny I'm one day ahead of you. I'm due June 13th :drunk:
> I'm getting the blood test results today :happydance: I mean how could 7 positive tests be false positive? I test everyday :dohh: it's cool to see the line get darker.Click to expand...

I took 4 different test this morning just to be sure. All positive! I'm sure your blood test will show HCG producing rapidly, darker tests are always a good sign. I'm hoping the doc can get me in today for testing. It's all so exciting!


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got confirmation from a digital! I didn't fully believe it until I saw that word "pregnant". Time to call the doctor!
> 
> Too funny I'm one day ahead of you. I'm due June 13th :drunk:
> I'm getting the blood test results today :happydance: I mean how could 7 positive tests be false positive? I test everyday :dohh: it's cool to see the line get darker.Click to expand...
> 
> I took 4 different test this morning just to be sure. All positive! I'm sure your blood test will show HCG producing rapidly, darker tests are always a good sign. I'm hoping the doc can get me in today for testing. It's all so exciting!Click to expand...

Yes it is!! I just find myself clueless on what to do now :huh:


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats girls:) Get into the Dr's in the first thing to do...One step at a time:)
Good luck to ladies testing today

AFM- I had a pretty good temp increase this am, although at 8dpo, I would think it should be higher than it was at 3 dpo, but thats just me. BFN this morning, obviously. Crazy dreams again last night, nipples HURT! I don't know what the bleepity bleep bleep is going on; I'm totally confused now. BUT, I am in better spirits today:)


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Got confirmation from a digital! I didn't fully believe it until I saw that word "pregnant". Time to call the doctor!

Omg I love this!!! I hope it's the stickiest of the stickies! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Congrats girls:) Get into the Dr's in the first thing to do...One step at a time:)
> Good luck to ladies testing today
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty good temp increase this am, although at 8dpo, I would think it should be higher than it was at 3 dpo, but thats just me. BFN this morning, obviously. Crazy dreams again last night, nipples HURT! I don't know what the bleepity bleep bleep is going on; I'm totally confused now. BUT, I am in better spirits today:)

Nice temp increase! Fxd you had a 2 day implant dip!!!! So excited for you!

afm- major temp increase today. Guess I o'd yesterday. It's so early though, it makes me a little sad. Just hope my lining is ready!


----------



## book

I'm an idiot. It's official. I will get a nice sparkly sign to put on my forehead.

What with ShellGirl then 3 close friends announcing pregnancies yesterday (all have been trying a long time, so super psyched for them). PLUS strong symptoms - I decided to test. DPO 6. BFN of course.

What is wrong with me?

:dohh:


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congrats girls:) Get into the Dr's in the first thing to do...One step at a time:)
> Good luck to ladies testing today
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty good temp increase this am, although at 8dpo, I would think it should be higher than it was at 3 dpo, but thats just me. BFN this morning, obviously. Crazy dreams again last night, nipples HURT! I don't know what the bleepity bleep bleep is going on; I'm totally confused now. BUT, I am in better spirits today:)
> 
> Nice temp increase! Fxd you had a 2 day implant dip!!!! So excited for you!
> 
> afm- major temp increase today. Guess I o'd yesterday. It's so early though, it makes me a little sad. Just hope my lining is ready!Click to expand...

You sure did have a high increase this morning. I agree it looks like you o'd yesterday. You got in some good BD'n hon:)
If that is even possible KEL, that would be incredible:)


----------



## shellgirl

book said:


> I'm an idiot. It's official. I will get a nice sparkly sign to put on my forehead.
> 
> What with ShellGirl then 3 close friends announcing pregnancies yesterday (all have been trying a long time, so super psyched for them). PLUS strong symptoms - I decided to test. DPO 6. BFN of course.
> 
> What is wrong with me?
> 
> :dohh:

You are not an idiot! And you are talking to a bunch of POAS addicts! There's probably not a person here who hasn't tested at 6dpo. I tested at 6dpo this cycle and it was of course a BFN. Fast forward to 11dpo and it's a BFP. Wait a couple days, there's a good chance it will be there!


----------



## book

Thanks Shellgirl - I wish I didn't test so early every month. What was that quote? 

"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." Albert Einstein 

You can tell Einstein was never in the TWW. :)


----------



## shellgirl

book said:


> Thanks Shellgirl - I wish I didn't test so early every month. What was that quote?
> 
> "Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." Albert Einstein
> 
> You can tell Einstein was never in the TWW. :)

:haha: I totally just laughed out loud. He def was never in the TWW!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:



> Congrats girls:) Get into the Dr's in the first thing to do...One step at a time:)
> Good luck to ladies testing today
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty good temp increase this am, although at 8dpo, I would think it should be higher than it was at 3 dpo, but thats just me. BFN this morning, obviously. Crazy dreams again last night, nipples HURT! I don't know what the bleepity bleep bleep is going on; I'm totally confused now. BUT, I am in better spirits today:)

I'm gonna take a look at your chart. I'm 9dpo and went from 98.55 yesterday to 98.67 this morning and I am feeling head cold symptoms since yesterday. Not really looking into that as it's the season for that here and everyone in my office is sick. Feeling some pre-af like dull aches on and off. I just have that "full" feeling down yonder that I get before af. I tried checking my cp but it's too high. I hope she stays away but she can come anytime from today-Sunday.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow 5 :bfp:'s already!

Lets keep it up ladies


----------



## minuet

congrats shell! Love that digital picture!


----------



## minuet

AFM FF is saying now that I O'd on CD65, BUT I can't put stock in it because CD66 is when I switched from oral to down there temps; and vaginal temps are supposedly always higher. It is also still just showing my zigzag pattern.
I was really hoping when I switched that my temp would stop zigzagging! But apparently that's how my body works?
Oh and though they're all white circles, from CD65 on they're at the same time - 6 am or so.


----------



## Julesillini8

book said:


> Thanks Shellgirl - I wish I didn't test so early every month. What was that quote?
> 
> "Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." Albert Einstein
> 
> You can tell Einstein was never in the TWW. :)

Haha! :)


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

shellgirl said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait. Took a FRER after holding my pee all afternoon at work and...:bfp:!!! Nice and pink within 2 minutes! No tilting into the light or squinting, it is there plain as day!!! Told my DH and he doesn't want to get excited until I go to the doctor (men) but I know it's real! I really, really thought I was out this month too. I got a BFN on a FRER yesterday morning and I had bronchitis and had to take antibiotics around when implantation would have happened so I thought that would mess me up. Perhaps it helped? So excited ladies! I just pray it keeps getting darker. Stick little bean, stick!

I am beyond happy for you Hun! Huge congrats and I have everything crossed for you that this is your little sticky bean.


----------



## lady1985

Girls I think I'm 99.9% out! No AF yet but snow white :bfn: :cry:

Bring on the:witch: and on to ttc cycle 17 :growlmad:

Good luck to the rest of u xx


----------



## shellgirl

minuet said:


> AFM FF is saying now that I O'd on CD65, BUT I can't put stock in it because CD66 is when I switched from oral to down there temps; and vaginal temps are supposedly always higher. It is also still just showing my zigzag pattern.
> I was really hoping when I switched that my temp would stop zigzagging! But apparently that's how my body works?
> Oh and though they're all white circles, from CD65 on they're at the same time - 6 am or so.

What do the white circles mean? I've been curious of that for sometime...


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congrats girls:) Get into the Dr's in the first thing to do...One step at a time:)
> Good luck to ladies testing today
> 
> AFM- I had a pretty good temp increase this am, although at 8dpo, I would think it should be higher than it was at 3 dpo, but thats just me. BFN this morning, obviously. Crazy dreams again last night, nipples HURT! I don't know what the bleepity bleep bleep is going on; I'm totally confused now. BUT, I am in better spirits today:)
> 
> Nice temp increase! Fxd you had a 2 day implant dip!!!! So excited for you!
> 
> afm- major temp increase today. Guess I o'd yesterday. It's so early though, it makes me a little sad. Just hope my lining is ready!Click to expand...
> 
> You sure did have a high increase this morning. I agree it looks like you o'd yesterday. You got in some good BD'n hon:)
> If that is even possible KEL, that would be incredible:)Click to expand...

Fxd for both of us!



book said:


> Thanks Shellgirl - I wish I didn't test so early every month. What was that quote?
> 
> "Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results." Albert Einstein
> 
> You can tell Einstein was never in the TWW. :)

LOL


----------



## baby1wanted

lynzpraying said:


> Hi all can I join in too please?
> This is my first time posting on here but have been stalking for the past 4 months since I started ttc.
> I am currently 3dpo with AF due 16th Oct though I'm not feeling hopeful this month!
> Good luck everyone with your BFP's!!!

Welcome and good luck to you too!



Trying2012 said:


> Congratulations Shell :happydance:
> 
> Wow this thread is moving so quickly with loads of :bfp: already!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone else

I know, can't believe it's only the 3rd!! :happydance:



shellgirl said:


> Got confirmation from a digital! I didn't fully believe it until I saw that word "pregnant". Time to call the doctor!

Woo hoo!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Medzi

shellgirl said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> AFM FF is saying now that I O'd on CD65, BUT I can't put stock in it because CD66 is when I switched from oral to down there temps; and vaginal temps are supposedly always higher. It is also still just showing my zigzag pattern.
> I was really hoping when I switched that my temp would stop zigzagging! But apparently that's how my body works?
> Oh and though they're all white circles, from CD65 on they're at the same time - 6 am or so.
> 
> What do the white circles mean? I've been curious of that for sometime...Click to expand...

They are white circles if you put you are sleep deprived :) Just means the temp might not be as accurate. Mine is always full of them...I used to sleep soo well, I don't know what happened the past couple of months...


----------



## echo

Babywhisperer, your chart looks great!


----------



## DSemcho

No new symptoms really except I got a few sharp cramps tonight. No IB though - so I'm looking for that =/


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> Babywhisperer, your chart looks great!

Really? I feel like af is coming tomorrow. I pray it stays far far away! I'm really shocked with how hi my morning temps are. This is my first month doing that so I don't know if it's normal.


----------



## echo

You have a nice chart. This is only my 4th chart, from temping before o. I have 2 charts when I started after I o'd, so they are useless, really. Good luck to you!


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> You have a nice chart. This is only my 4th chart, from temping before o. I have 2 charts when I started after I o'd, so they are useless, really. Good luck to you!

Thank you! :hugs:

:dust: to you!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Omg 5 bfp's already, way to go girls! This seems a lucky thread let it bring in some more,Congrats newly pregnant ladies x


----------



## bumpnotyet

Hiya ladies :) wahoooo hugest hugest congratulations to the lovely ladies with BFPs!! Such brilliant news, is it daft that I get the biggest lump in my throat when I see BFPs I'm just so full of happiness for you and remember that incredible feeling!! Wooo!!

Lots of good luck to everyone waiting to test :) FX!!! xx

AFM, I was so convinced this was our month, I used OPKs and ovulated cd13 as usual and we tried SMEP and preseed, and I've had tons of cm just the same as the month I fell pregnant with my angel, sore boobies, and cramps since cd6 so I was pretty hopeful (so convinced but raise DHs hopes as didn't want to excite him tooo much as he is so gutted each time we get a bfn)... Well I tested yesterday at cd11 and bfn, and again today bfn :( I'm cramping so much and I never usually do before AF and my boobies are massive with big blue veins, but no baby! Boo hoo!! Would you say I'm probably out ladies? Lots of love and dust to you all xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

bumpnotyet said:
 

> Hiya ladies :) wahoooo hugest hugest congratulations to the lovely ladies with BFPs!! Such brilliant news, is it daft that I get the biggest lump in my throat when I see BFPs I'm just so full of happiness for you and remember that incredible feeling!! Wooo!!
> 
> Lots of good luck to everyone waiting to test :) FX!!! xx
> 
> AFM, I was so convinced this was our month, I used OPKs and ovulated cd13 as usual and we tried SMEP and preseed, and I've had tons of cm just the same as the month I fell pregnant with my angel, sore boobies, and cramps since cd6 so I was pretty hopeful (so convinced but raise DHs hopes as didn't want to excite him tooo much as he is so gutted each time we get a bfn)... Well I tested yesterday at cd11 and bfn, and again today bfn :( I'm cramping so much and I never usually do before AF and my boobies are massive with big blue veins, but no baby! Boo hoo!! Would you say I'm probably out ladies? Lots of love and dust to you all xxx

You're not out until :witch: arrives! Your symptoms sound promising!!


----------



## Medzi

^ what she said! :hugs:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Thanks so much ladies!! You give me hope :) thank you, fingers crossed for all of us!! xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

bumpnotyet said:


> Thanks so much ladies!! You give me hope :) thank you, fingers crossed for all of us!! xxx

Do you have a chart from FF for us to look at?


----------



## oneday87

5 bfp and its only the 3rd! i'm loving it! congrats ladies. 
Hopefully there will be loads more to come! :flower:

This week seems to be going sooo slow, come on Saturday i want to test! 

I am feeling hopeful this month the last two months i wasn't hopeful at all i had kind of lost hope :(
I ov'ed early this month but we bd'ed two days before ov and the day of ov and the day after so hopefully we caught that eggy!! :happydance:

How are people feeling??

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Babywhisperer

oneday87 said:


> 5 bfp and its only the 3rd! i'm loving it! congrats ladies.
> Hopefully there will be loads more to come! :flower:
> 
> This week seems to be going sooo slow, come on Saturday i want to test!
> 
> I am feeling hopeful this month the last two months i wasn't hopeful at all i had kind of lost hope :(
> I ov'ed early this month but we bd'ed two days before ov and the day of ov and the day after so hopefully we caught that eggy!! :happydance:
> 
> How are people feeling??
> 
> :dust: to everyone!

If af doesn't come I'm testing Sat too!!! FX'd for us!! We only bd 5, 2, and 1 day before, and the day after. We missed O day :dohh: Do you chart?


----------



## bumpnotyet

Aw no babywhisperer I wish I did :( I bought a bbt but it didn't work so going to get a new one for next cycle! How many cycles have you been trying for? Wishing you tons of good luck for when you test! xxx


----------



## shellgirl

bumpnotyet said:


> Hiya ladies :) wahoooo hugest hugest congratulations to the lovely ladies with BFPs!! Such brilliant news, is it daft that I get the biggest lump in my throat when I see BFPs I'm just so full of happiness for you and remember that incredible feeling!! Wooo!!
> 
> Lots of good luck to everyone waiting to test :) FX!!! xx
> 
> AFM, I was so convinced this was our month, I used OPKs and ovulated cd13 as usual and we tried SMEP and preseed, and I've had tons of cm just the same as the month I fell pregnant with my angel, sore boobies, and cramps since cd6 so I was pretty hopeful (so convinced but raise DHs hopes as didn't want to excite him tooo much as he is so gutted each time we get a bfn)... Well I tested yesterday at cd11 and bfn, and again today bfn :( I'm cramping so much and I never usually do before AF and my boobies are massive with big blue veins, but no baby! Boo hoo!! Would you say I'm probably out ladies? Lots of love and dust to you all xxx

You are definitely not out! I had a BFN with FMU on cd 11. I got my BFP yesterday late afternoon. I say wait 2 more days and test again. You could have implanted late. And like the other ladies said, you're not out until :witch: swings by!


----------



## shellgirl

Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!


----------



## Babywhisperer

bumpnotyet said:


> Aw no babywhisperer I wish I did :( I bought a bbt but it didn't work so going to get a new one for next cycle! How many cycles have you been trying for? Wishing you tons of good luck for when you test! xxx

Thanks girl! :hugs: We were NTNP for 1 cycle and now trying with opks, preseed, temping, charting for almost 2 months. How about you?

:dust: All around!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!

What did the Dr say??


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!
> 
> What did the Dr say??Click to expand...

Just that it's a great sign that I have 4 positive urine tests (I got a bit obsessive) and will know my levels when the work comes back tomorrow. More waiting, my fav :hissy:


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!
> 
> What did the Dr say??Click to expand...
> 
> Just that it's a great sign that I have 4 positive urine tests (I got a bit obsessive) and will know my levels when the work comes back tomorrow. More waiting, my fav :hissy:Click to expand...

It's just 1 night of sleep vs the multiple nights in the TWW!!!! It will be great news. How is DH being?


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!
> 
> What did the Dr say??Click to expand...
> 
> Just that it's a great sign that I have 4 positive urine tests (I got a bit obsessive) and will know my levels when the work comes back tomorrow. More waiting, my fav :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> It's just 1 night of sleep vs the multiple nights in the TWW!!!! It will be great news. How is DH being?Click to expand...

This is true. Then I have a whole 9 months of waiting, but the good kind :flower: 
DH is cautiously happy. He doesn't want to get excited until doc calls with beta results. Men are so practical. I have enough confirmation for me! Taken about 10 tests in a 24 hour period and one was digital, that's good enough for me! Yes, I'm a little crazy :headspin:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Newest symptom. Sore boobs, they're never sore. Fxd


----------



## shellgirl

123Deirdre said:


> Newest symptom. Sore boobs, they're never sore. Fxd

That's a very good sign! My boobies never get sore and they started getting sore the day before my BFP, especially the nipples. Hope it's your turn! :dust:


----------



## MrsRohner

I will be testing 10/10 :) Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next friday.


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!
> 
> What did the Dr say??Click to expand...
> 
> Just that it's a great sign that I have 4 positive urine tests (I got a bit obsessive) and will know my levels when the work comes back tomorrow. More waiting, my fav :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> It's just 1 night of sleep vs the multiple nights in the TWW!!!! It will be great news. How is DH being?Click to expand...
> 
> This is true. Then I have a whole 9 months of waiting, but the good kind :flower:
> DH is cautiously happy. He doesn't want to get excited until doc calls with beta results. Men are so practical. I have enough confirmation for me! Taken about 10 tests in a 24 hour period and one was digital, that's good enough for me! Yes, I'm a little crazy :headspin:Click to expand...

Mine was the same but when we got the results today he was really happy.


----------



## minuet

Babywhisperer said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer, your chart looks great!
> 
> Really? I feel like af is coming tomorrow. I pray it stays far far away! I'm really shocked with how hi my morning temps are. This is my first month doing that so I don't know if it's normal.Click to expand...

 I agree with echo, your temps are good and high, and that's promising. :D



shellgirl said:


> What do the white circles mean? I've been curious of that for sometime...

White circles are from when you enter a time that's not your default testing time.



lady1985 said:


> Girls I think I'm 99.9% out! No AF yet but snow white :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Bring on the:witch: and on to ttc cycle 17 :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u xx

 Aw hon don't give up yet! 
Also I noticed that FF hasn't given you crosshairs. You do show a temperature shift, but that huge drop on CD21 probably caused FF to take away the crosshairs maybe?
Outside of that dip your temps were looking great. Do you normally O around CD13?



bumpnotyet said:


> AFM, I was so convinced this was our month, I used OPKs and ovulated cd13 as usual and we tried SMEP and preseed, and I've had tons of cm just the same as the month I fell pregnant with my angel, sore boobies, and cramps since cd6 so I was pretty hopeful (so convinced but raise DHs hopes as didn't want to excite him tooo much as he is so gutted each time we get a bfn)... Well I tested yesterday at cd11 and bfn, and again today bfn :( I'm cramping so much and I never usually do before AF and my boobies are massive with big blue veins, but no baby! Boo hoo!! Would you say I'm probably out ladies? Lots of love and dust to you all xxx

 Now dear you know you can't say you are out when AF hasn't shown! :hugs: Most women don't test positive before they are late, even though it may seem from the posts on B&B that they do.
Don't give up yet! I'd wait to test until you are late, to save yourself disappointment from BFNs.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next friday.

Yay Danielle! I'm so happy for you :yipee: I'm hoping for the same for me tomorrow.


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer, your chart looks great!
> 
> Really? I feel like af is coming tomorrow. I pray it stays far far away! I'm really shocked with how hi my morning temps are. This is my first month doing that so I don't know if it's normal.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with echo, your temps are good and high, and that's promising. :D
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> What do the white circles mean? I've been curious of that for sometime...Click to expand...
> 
> White circles are from when you enter a time that's not your default testing time.
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I think I'm 99.9% out! No AF yet but snow white :bfn: :cry:
> 
> Bring on the:witch: and on to ttc cycle 17 :growlmad:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of u xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw hon don't give up yet!
> Also I noticed that FF hasn't given you crosshairs. You do show a temperature shift, but that huge drop on CD21 probably caused FF to take away the crosshairs maybe?
> Outside of that dip your temps were looking great. Do you normally O around CD13?
> 
> 
> 
> bumpnotyet said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I was so convinced this was our month, I used OPKs and ovulated cd13 as usual and we tried SMEP and preseed, and I've had tons of cm just the same as the month I fell pregnant with my angel, sore boobies, and cramps since cd6 so I was pretty hopeful (so convinced but raise DHs hopes as didn't want to excite him tooo much as he is so gutted each time we get a bfn)... Well I tested yesterday at cd11 and bfn, and again today bfn :( I'm cramping so much and I never usually do before AF and my boobies are massive with big blue veins, but no baby! Boo hoo!! Would you say I'm probably out ladies? Lots of love and dust to you all xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Now dear you know you can't say you are out when AF hasn't shown! :hugs: Most women don't test positive before they are late, even though it may seem from the posts on B&B that they do.
> Don't give up yet! I'd wait to test until you are late, to save yourself disappointment from BFNs.Click to expand...

Thanks for taking a look at my chart. I'm trying not to go :headspin: bonkers waiting. We'll see what happens tomorrow morning.


----------



## Firefly153

Hi ladies congratulations to all the ladies that have got their :bfp:, massive hugs to the ladies that have been caught by the damn :witch: and lots of good luck and :dust: to the ladies left to test.

Im 7 DPO and symptoms are really hotting up now. Ive never had implantation bleeding before but im convinced its what im now having. *tmi warning* the blood/discharge on my pad earlier was pink looking and when i wiped I got stringy pink/brown 'blood' 

other symptoms ive got are hot flushes, going dizzy, loss of appetite, pretty much all day nausea, fuller feeling boobs although i wouldnt say they hurt, headaches, tiredness/no energy and cramping in my stomach and right ovary (this ovary is more poly-cystic than the left and a break out of spots on my chin.

Ordered some internet cheapies (10m/l sensitive ones), so as soon as they arrive im testing. Will save the expensive ones till later.


----------



## danielle1984

Firefly153 said:


> Hi ladies congratulations to all the ladies that have got their :bfp:, massive hugs to the ladies that have been caught by the damn :witch: and lots of good luck and :dust: to the ladies left to test.
> 
> Im 7 DPO and symptoms are really hotting up now. Ive never had implantation bleeding before but im convinced its what im now having. *tmi warning* the blood/discharge on my pad earlier was pink looking and when i wiped I got stringy pink/brown 'blood'
> 
> other symptoms ive got are hot flushes, going dizzy, loss of appetite, pretty much all day nausea, fuller feeling boobs although i wouldnt say they hurt, headaches, tiredness/no energy and cramping in my stomach and right ovary (this ovary is more poly-cystic than the left and a break out of spots on my chin.
> 
> Ordered some internet cheapies (10m/l sensitive ones), so as soon as they arrive im testing. Will save the expensive ones till later.

I use those tests too! They are cheap but they work and that's the whole point of it if you are addicted to testing :dohh: FX'S for your bfp!


----------



## shellgirl

Firefly153 said:


> Hi ladies congratulations to all the ladies that have got their :bfp:, massive hugs to the ladies that have been caught by the damn :witch: and lots of good luck and :dust: to the ladies left to test.
> 
> Im 7 DPO and symptoms are really hotting up now. Ive never had implantation bleeding before but im convinced its what im now having. *tmi warning* the blood/discharge on my pad earlier was pink looking and when i wiped I got stringy pink/brown 'blood'
> 
> other symptoms ive got are hot flushes, going dizzy, loss of appetite, pretty much all day nausea, fuller feeling boobs although i wouldnt say they hurt, headaches, tiredness/no energy and cramping in my stomach and right ovary (this ovary is more poly-cystic than the left and a break out of spots on my chin.
> 
> Ordered some internet cheapies (10m/l sensitive ones), so as soon as they arrive im testing. Will save the expensive ones till later.

This sounds very promising! I broke out on my chin at 7dpo and I never break out. Had mild cramps and ovary pain around the same time too along with full boobies. Hope you get your :bfp: in a couple days!


----------



## stargazer01

*MrsO1987
lynzpraying
BroodyBoobies
MrsRohner*

Good Luck! :)

:dust: :dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Ok, left sided pain/cramps, lots of weeing....does that sound more like a uti?
I don't have any stinging or smell with the wee?


----------



## 123Deirdre

Ok, left sided pain/cramps, lots of weeing....does that sound more like a uti?
I don't have any stinging or smell with the wee?


----------



## oneday87

Babywhisperer said:


> If af doesn't come I'm testing Sat too!!! FX'd for us!! We only bd 5, 2, and 1 day before, and the day after. We missed O day :dohh: Do you chart?

Ooh testing buddies :hugs:
Does it feel to you like Saturday will never get here? i almost tested when i woke today... 

atleast you got bding in before O one of those swimmers still has a chance :thumbup:

I'm happy that i hit o day as it surprised me by being early!! but i am feeling less hopeful today. strange how quick that can change i swear i am in my head too much! i broke out across my chin yesterday and my boobs started hurting an hour ago. both are signs that af is on her merry way!! i'm also really tired. so feel less hopeful but not out yet !!!

I do chart yes, this is my second month so its still new to me. i'm a bit concerned my post o temps aren't that high :shrug:

Fx and looking forward to saturday hoping for your bfp (along with mine :))





shellgirl said:


> Got back from the Doc. Waiting on my blood test results tomorrow. I wish it was tomorrow already!

:happydance: waiting its all about waiting this game isnt you wait for af to be over then you wait to O then your in the horrid ttw then repeat or for the lucky ones, wait nine months for a very special present :cloud9:




danielle1984 said:


> Finally got the results at lunch time, I'm officially pregnant. She is sending me back for blood test next week and ultrasound next Friday.

:happydance: Officially pregnant! :happydance:




ooh and good luck to PrayingLady who on the first page is done to test today fx for your bfp:dust:


----------



## DSemcho

Yay on the good results Danielle!!!!

Shell - I'm sure everything is gonna turn out fine!

AFM - Last night I had a lot of nausea, still having small cramps here and there today. Today is 9DPO for me, which means in 24 hours I'll be taking my first test! And today is also day 3 that my temp has been at 98.4. Four more high temps and I'm going to be uber happy. Boobs are the slightest bit sore - last two or three cycles they hurt a lot at this point.


----------



## Quest55

So the days are getting closer to when I will test officially. I have been testing with some cheap internet tests, every day since 5 DPO, I thought I was DPO at the time. Oh well. So at day 9DPO I will test every morning with a FRER. SO far my nipples are still suuuuper sore, normally it would have dissipated mostly by now, I have weird tingling sensations in my breasts too...I still think its way to early for any signs though. Other than that...maybe being a little extra tired, probably from the hormones and being off the pill for the first month....I contribute most of what i am feeling to that. I was on the pill for 4 months prior to this cycle so I know my body has some adjusting. But so far it has been the most regular it has ever been so we will see! I will test in the morning with a cheapie just so I can see the BFN and torture myself...I dont know why I do it because its disappointing each time, but I cant stop POA!!:shrug:


----------



## garfie

Just swinging by ladies to wish you all good luck :dust::dust::dust:

Congrats to our 5BFPs hope you are all taking it easy and relaxing:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## bumpnotyet

Booo ladies the horrible witch got me 2 days early :( :( I was so hopeful this month but on to the next cycle! Please could you put me down for testing on the 31st (hoping for my little halloween pumpkin!) Sooo happy for those lovely bfps :) 

Babywhisperer thanks so much for your kind words, wish you so much luck! This was our 2nd cycle trying after our mmc (we wtt for a month straight after too) thanks so much for your loveliness ladies! I will be stalking and can't wait for more bfps!! Xxx


----------



## garfie

Bump - You get two goes at a halloween baby too:happydance:

I will be testing towards the end of the month - the witch got me on CD18 well early :cry: (My 5th cycle after a DNC)

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lynzpraying

Thanks stargazer01!
Just wanted to wish all you lovely ladies good luck with BFPs this month:dust:
Really sorry about af bumpnotyet, fx'd for a halloween pumpkin!!
I'm 4dpo now and so not hopeful this month and no symptoms whatsoever, just gotta keep praying


----------



## echo

:happydance: My temp went back up.

:hugs: to those who are out! 

Good luck testers!

:dust:


----------



## shellgirl

echo said:


> :happydance: My temp went back up.
> 
> :hugs: to those who are out!
> 
> Good luck testers!
> 
> :dust:

Echo~ Your chart looks great! 

Bumpnotyet~ So sorry :witch: got you :hugs: Hoping you will get that little pumpkin at the end of the month!


----------



## itsme122

You can stick one of those :bfp:s next to my name!! :yipee: 

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/ItsMe12288/photo-1.jpg

Tested yesterday with such a faint line I didn't believe it. Well, can't deny today's. :thumbup:

I am either 10 or 11 dpo today. Pic was taken after about 4 minutes.


----------



## DSemcho

YAY itsme!!! :D Congrats on your BFP!

And Echo - your chart does look great!


----------



## echo

Congrats itsme!


----------



## echo

Yours, as well, DSemcho!


----------



## shellgirl

itsme122 said:


> You can stick one of those :bfp:s next to my name!! :yipee:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/ItsMe12288/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Tested yesterday with such a faint line I didn't believe it. Well, can't deny today's. :thumbup:
> 
> I am either 10 or 11 dpo today. Pic was taken after about 4 minutes.

CONGRATS ITSME!!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee: That sure is a nice pink line!


----------



## itsme122

Thanks guys! I think I'm still in a state of shock. :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Julesillini8

itsme122 said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'm still in a state of shock. :haha:
> 
> :hugs:

Woohoo. Congrats!


----------



## minuet

123Deirdre said:


> Ok, left sided pain/cramps, lots of weeing....does that sound more like a uti?
> I don't have any stinging or smell with the wee?

I don't remember getting cramps with my uti - all the pain was before and after peeing. 
If you had a uti you'd know - the stinging and burning is unmistakeable and disrupts your life.
If frequent urination is unusual for you, you might be starting a UTI and might possibly be able to ward it off by taking plenty of cranberry extract ( I usually take more than it says on the bottle).
There's no guarantee that will help, but it can't hurt!


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> :happydance: My temp went back up.
> 
> :dust:

Excited for you echo!


----------



## book

itsme122 said:


> Thanks guys! I think I'm still in a state of shock. :haha:
> 
> :hugs:

Such great news!! :yipee:


----------



## PrayingLady

congrats doll!!!


----------



## danielle1984

itsme122 said:


> You can stick one of those :bfp:s next to my name!! :yipee:
> 
> Tested yesterday with such a faint line I didn't believe it. Well, can't deny today's. :thumbup:
> 
> I am either 10 or 11 dpo today. Pic was taken after about 4 minutes.

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations ITSME:)

I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery


----------



## shellgirl

lorojovanos said:


> Congratulations ITSME:)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery

So sorry Loro :hugs: Hope you can get some meds to end this and move on to the next that FX is your lucky cycle :kiss:


----------



## kel21

So sorry Loro!


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Congratulations ITSME:)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery

Try acupuncture, it can work wonders. It's also the most relaxing 45min of my life when I go. I literally melt into the table.

Afm, still have head cold symptoms, some cramping on and off that feels like pre-af. Cp seems high and soft, only cm I get when I check cp is creamy/watery but not a lot of it. :blush: My temp was down .1 degree from yesterday. bbs are not sore. Af could come anytime between now and Sunday. I'm so confused with my chart and lack of symptoms or IB. Feeling doubtful.


----------



## DSemcho

Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.

It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp. 

How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.


----------



## PiperDilly

I need help gals! I took an internet cheapie this morning, saw nothing, so fell back to sleep. About 30 minutes later I see some pink. I fell asleep before the 5 minutes so not sure if it appeared in that time. I'm very skeptical! The line isn't perfectly straight, so that's probably a sign of evap. I read that this brand can sometimes show evap lines. I don't want to get excited for nothing. Can anyone take a look at my avatar and tell me what you think?


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.
> 
> It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp.
> 
> How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.Click to expand...

No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.


----------



## echo

Babywhisperer said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ITSME:)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery
> 
> Try acupuncture, it can work wonders. It's also the most relaxing 45min of my life when I go. I literally melt into the table.
> 
> Afm, still have head cold symptoms, some cramping on and off that feels like pre-af. Cp seems high and soft, only cm I get when I check cp is creamy/watery but not a lot of it. :blush: My temp was down .1 degree from yesterday. bbs are not sore. Af could come anytime between now and Sunday. I'm so confused with my chart and lack of symptoms or IB. Feeling doubtful.Click to expand...

Your symptoms seem promising! What is your cp normally about this time? If it's different, it could be a good thing!


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.
> 
> It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp.
> 
> How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.Click to expand...

How many dpo are you? When is af due? Do you have a chart?


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.
> 
> It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp.
> 
> How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? When is af due? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...

I'm at 9DPO, AF should be due the 12th (but I OV'ed 2 days early so IDK)... And here is a link to my chart (rather than looking at the tiny one in my signature) My Ovulation Chart


----------



## echo

My cp is medium and medium, kinda soft. Which is different for me because its usually pretty low and very firm. I also have a decent amount of cream cm! Since o, I haven't had a 'dry' day, actually. I really want this to be meaningful, but the rationalist in me says, "no, pms and pregnancy symptoms are identical, you can't tell the difference." I'm so impatient this cycle....


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> My cp is medium and medium, kinda soft. Which is different for me because its usually pretty low and very firm. I also have a decent amount of cream cm! Since o, I haven't had a 'dry' day, actually. I really want this to be meaningful, but the rationalist in me says, "no, pms and pregnancy symptoms are identical, you can't tell the difference." I'm so impatient this cycle....

I am right there with you. Your chart looks good though! Have you searched on FF to find charts like yours?


----------



## DSemcho

echo said:


> My cp is medium and medium, kinda soft. Which is different for me because its usually pretty low and very firm. I also have a decent amount of cream cm! Since o, I haven't had a 'dry' day, actually. I really want this to be meaningful, but the rationalist in me says, "no, pms and pregnancy symptoms are identical, you can't tell the difference." I'm so impatient this cycle....

I'm loving the dips in your chart though! Let's get that temp back up!!!


----------



## echo

I have done endless searches on FF. I am relieved that more charts are showing up, as in the beginning of the tww, there were fewer that 20, with only 2 pregnancy! I am trying to be positive, and this is the prettiest chart I've had yet, so that's something. At least I am ovulating.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.
> 
> It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp.
> 
> How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? When is af due? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at 9DPO, AF should be due the 12th (but I OV'ed 2 days early so IDK)... And here is a link to my chart (rather than looking at the tiny one in my signature) My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...

Your chart looks promising! Just my $.02, 12dpo has better chance of registering a bfp. That's why I'm waiting until Saturday if af doesn't show...might even wait until Sunday as I could have a 28dc this month.


----------



## DSemcho

Babywhisperer said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.
> 
> It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp.
> 
> How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? When is af due? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at 9DPO, AF should be due the 12th (but I OV'ed 2 days early so IDK)... And here is a link to my chart (rather than looking at the tiny one in my signature) My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart looks promising! Just my $.02, 12dpo has better chance of registering a bfp. That's why I'm waiting until Saturday if af doesn't show...might even wait until Sunday as I could have a 28dc this month.Click to expand...

I'm testing at 10DPO, 14DPO and then waiting for AF... But I'll probably cave and test at 12DPO lol. Also I've been taking a lot of naps.:sleep:


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Acupuncture feeling good eh? I don't think I can get it done here in Turkey, but I will look into it when we go back state side.
> 
> It helps so much with a variety of things. My friend has pcos and she goes to school for acupuncture. Her cycles went from 42 to 31 days with a few sessions and she got a bfp.
> 
> How are you feeling girl? How are the symptoms? My chart confuses me. Bbs not really sore, no IB too so feeling out. Af could come anytime from today - Sunday so thinking of only testing first on Saturday...no need to start now only to get bfns and drive myself crazy.Click to expand...
> 
> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? When is af due? Do you have a chart?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm at 9DPO, AF should be due the 12th (but I OV'ed 2 days early so IDK)... And here is a link to my chart (rather than looking at the tiny one in my signature) My Ovulation ChartClick to expand...
> 
> Your chart looks promising! Just my $.02, 12dpo has better chance of registering a bfp. That's why I'm waiting until Saturday if af doesn't show...might even wait until Sunday as I could have a 28dc this month.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing at 10DPO, 14DPO and then waiting for AF... But I'll probably cave and test at 12DPO lol. Also I've been taking a lot of naps.:sleep:Click to expand...

Sounds good!


----------



## baby1wanted

itsme122 said:


> You can stick one of those :bfp:s next to my name!! :yipee:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/ItsMe12288/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Tested yesterday with such a faint line I didn't believe it. Well, can't deny today's. :thumbup:
> 
> I am either 10 or 11 dpo today. Pic was taken after about 4 minutes.

Woo hoo, lovely line - congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Thinking today maybe O day for me been having some sharp one sided cramping usually good indicator for me. we :sex: last night and hopefully we can :sex: tonight keeping fx'd


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

itsme122 said:


> You can stick one of those :bfp:s next to my name!! :yipee:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/ItsMe12288/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Tested yesterday with such a faint line I didn't believe it. Well, can't deny today's. :thumbup:
> 
> I am either 10 or 11 dpo today. Pic was taken after about 4 minutes.

Huge congrats itsme!


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Girlies, 
So I called the pharmacy, and I asked them to get some Provera ready for me which she said I have 2 cycles left of that, so she will get them both ready for me. Then she asked if I wanted the Clomid too? WTH? I did not know, that I had one cycle left! That's crazy. So I'm def going to start the Provera today. I think it's safe to say I'm not pregnant, and if by chance I was to be, the FS said Provera will not enduce a miscarriage. So I'm feeling a bit more positive to end this cycle, and have another shot at the Clomid:)


----------



## bumpnotyet

Woop huge congrats itsme :D what gorgeous lines!! :cloud9:

Thank you so much ladies, I'm feeling a bit miserable about af but putting my feet up with DH tonight and having some chill out time! Thanks so much for all your support, it's so lovely chatting to you all - not many of my friends know we're trying again yet and I was just telling my Mum how much of a comfort bnb is :) it was the second thing I did when I found AF - first told hubby, then told you, you're all so lovely!

Keeping everything so tightly crossed for all those still to test! Echo and Babywhisperer your charts look awesome :happydance: xx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Aw Loro really hope the meds help to end this yucky cycle and that's fab news about the clomid!! woop all systems go for next cycle :) really good luck! xx


----------



## echo

Bump, Enjoy your chill time. :)

Loro, I'm happy for you! Keep us posted about which outcome (af or BFP).


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ITSME:)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery
> 
> Try acupuncture, it can work wonders. It's also the most relaxing 45min of my life when I go. I literally melt into the table.
> 
> Afm, still have head cold symptoms, some cramping on and off that feels like pre-af. Cp seems high and soft, only cm I get when I check cp is creamy/watery but not a lot of it. :blush: My temp was down .1 degree from yesterday. bbs are not sore. Af could come anytime between now and Sunday. I'm so confused with my chart and lack of symptoms or IB. Feeling doubtful.Click to expand...
> 
> Your symptoms seem promising! What is your cp normally about this time? If it's different, it could be a good thing!Click to expand...

I;ve never not been able to feel it. I have to really stretch and it's soft. almost amorphous.


----------



## Babywhisperer

bumpnotyet said:


> Aw Loro really hope the meds help to end this yucky cycle and that's fab news about the clomid!! woop all systems go for next cycle :) really good luck! xx

Have a margarita or a nice glass of red wine for those of us in lovely limbo :wine:

I might be right there with you in a couple of days.


----------



## lorojovanos

Babywhisperer said:


> bumpnotyet said:
> 
> 
> Aw Loro really hope the meds help to end this yucky cycle and that's fab news about the clomid!! woop all systems go for next cycle :) really good luck! xx
> 
> Have a margarita or a nice glass of red wine for those of us in lovely limbo :wine:
> 
> I might be right there with you in a couple of days.Click to expand...

I'll skip the Margarita and red wine, but I will take a nice cold Beer:happydance:

Don't count yourself out yet, are you crazy?


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpnotyet said:
> 
> 
> Aw Loro really hope the meds help to end this yucky cycle and that's fab news about the clomid!! woop all systems go for next cycle :) really good luck! xx
> 
> Have a margarita or a nice glass of red wine for those of us in lovely limbo :wine:
> 
> I might be right there with you in a couple of days.Click to expand...
> 
> I'll skip the Margarita and red wine, but I will take a nice cold Beer:happydance:
> 
> Don't count yourself out yet, are you crazy?Click to expand...

Yes, but in a good way :winkwink:


----------



## Quest55

8DPO and tested BFN this morning, obviously not surprised. Annoying dull cramping and I am super irritable....I am out of internet cheapie tests, I will probably start with FRER tomorrow, or maybe thats too early? Those tests are expensive!


----------



## DSemcho

Wait until 12DPO to use a FRER... At least I would personally.


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Wait until 12DPO to use a FRER... At least I would personally.

Agreed!


----------



## GraceER

Hi everyone, after a pretty major pill screw up this month I'm totally confused about what cycle day I'm on - I have no idea if I even ovulated! Boobs are getting bigger and bigger though and I'm very crampy today, I've also been rather flatulent for a couple of days... this is unusual for me! I've been struggling to sleep, too. 

Anyway, I took a test this morning and this is what I got:
https://i445.photobucket.com/albums/qq176/LordGrace/2012-10-04084450cropped.jpg

The picture quality isn't great I know so if you can't see anything don't worry. I can see a line but can't work out if it's just the antibody strip. What do you think? anybody else got any news? xxx


----------



## garfie

Quest - Good luck when you test hun - I didn't test positive until 11DPO if that's any help:flower::dust::dust::dust:

Would love to join the ladies with a beer - but hubby has drank them all:haha:

Good Luck everyone who is testing soon:flower: and for those catching the eggy on your marks get set GO!

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## jessthemess

garfie said:


> Quest - Good luck when you test hun - I didn't test positive until 11DPO if that's any help:flower::dust::dust::dust:

I'm always curious how far along people are when they get a BFP and if they tested and got negatives first. So nice to hear!


----------



## Babywhisperer

jessthemess said:


> garfie said:
> 
> 
> Quest - Good luck when you test hun - I didn't test positive until 11DPO if that's any help:flower::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I'm always curious how far along people are when they get a BFP and if they tested and got negatives first. So nice to hear!Click to expand...

When are you testing?


----------



## shellgirl

Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:

Yeah!!! Rub that :dust: on me please!! I am testing Saturday at 12dpo if af stays away! FX'd for all of us testing this weekend!


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:
> 
> Yeah!!! Rub that :dust: on me please!! I am testing Saturday at 12dpo if af stays away! FX'd for all of us testing this weekend!Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

I don't know why I thought that all of a sudden after 14cycles I'd get a successful bfp this month.
12dpo and af will show any day now.
Completely over this whole exhausting process


----------



## lady1985

15dpo, no sign of AF yet, bbs swollen and nips a little sore, still think i'm out though! I tested 2 days ago in the afternoon and :bfn: surely I would have had :bfp: if I was preggers...:shrug:


----------



## lady1985

123Deirdre said:


> I don't know why I thought that all of a sudden after 14cycles I'd get a successful bfp this month.
> 12dpo and af will show any day now.
> Completely over this whole exhausting process

I'm with you on that 1...such an emotional rollercoaster :happydance::cry::happydance::cry::happydance::growlmad::wacko: lol

Try to be calm, happy, positive, relaxed, laid back (& Legs in the air:blush:)...but nothings working!


----------



## bumpnotyet

shellgirl said:


> Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:

Absolutely fabbytastic!! Huge huge congratulations :) :) :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Aw Deidre and Lady, it's so tough isn't it! Sending love and hugs, we will get there I promise :) xx


----------



## lady1985

Thought I'd update my signature so u all know my story, so u don't think i'm being dramatic! x


----------



## bumpnotyet

Bless you lady you have been through so much :hugs: got my fingers so tightly crossed that this is your month!! Tons of baby dust all around xx


----------



## lady1985

bumpnotyet said:


> Bless you lady you have been through so much :hugs: got my fingers so tightly crossed that this is your month!! Tons of baby dust all around xx

Thank you, same to you hope u get ur BFP soon xx

:dust::dust:

There is enough room on :cloud9: for us all!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Sorry bump pressed thanks on ur post by accident lol


----------



## shellgirl

lady1985 said:


> Thought I'd update my signature so u all know my story, so u don't think i'm being dramatic! x

Oh Lady. I'm so sorry so many challenges have come your way. Fx and lots of prayers for you that your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Congratulations ITSME:)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery

 4 months is a ridiculously long cycle, your temp needed to get up there and stay high! Silly thing. :wacko:
That's good you had some provera and clomid left at the pharmacy though, that should get things kickstarted again for you! :)



DSemcho said:


> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.

 Your temp is looking good. I wish there were a different set of symptoms for pregnancy, and another set for AF; it'd be a lot easier to know what was going on! Don't be discouraged if it's a BFN tomorrow, as that doesn't count you out yet!




shellgirl said:


> Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:

 Yay!:happydance::happydance:



lady1985 said:


> 15dpo, no sign of AF yet, bbs swollen and nips a little sore, still think i'm out though! I tested 2 days ago in the afternoon and :bfn: surely I would have had :bfp: if I was preggers...:shrug:

Aww I'm sorry AF is being stubborn and delaying for you. Perhaps AF will just stay away for 9 months! :hugs:


----------



## bumpnotyet

lady1985 said:


> :dust::dust:
> 
> There is enough room on :cloud9: for us all!

Aw I love this :) definitely cheered me up xx


Hehe no probs Deirdre I do that all the time :) I use the thanks button as a like button by accident as so used to Facebook! xx


----------



## lady1985

shellgirl said:


> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> Thought I'd update my signature so u all know my story, so u don't think i'm being dramatic! x
> 
> Oh Lady. I'm so sorry so many challenges have come your way. Fx and lots of prayers for you that your BFP is just around the corner :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks..well we all have strife's at some point in our lives and sometimes the most simple tasks are difficult, making a human life isn't simple so may take some time to perfect. I'm just so happy to be so blessed with a wonderful husband that loves me and makes my life perfect, I sometimes wonder if I have enough already to be allowed anything else. :flower:


----------



## lady1985

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations ITSME:)
> 
> I'm pretty sure I havent ovulated now:( My temps just aren't reflecting that. The month I took Clomid and was charting, my "O" temps were like a straight line, solid CH's, can def see the pattern. I am beyond sick of this cycle, at almost 4 months!!!!!!!!!! I am going to see if I have any Provera left at the pharmacy, if I do, I'll be starting it ASAP to end this misery
> 
> 4 months is a ridiculously long cycle, your temp needed to get up there and stay high! Silly thing. :wacko:
> That's good you had some provera and clomid left at the pharmacy though, that should get things kickstarted again for you! :)
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> No IB... Boobs are barely even considered sore (which last cycle they were sore from 3DPO and my nips were sensitive from 6DPO)... Slightest bit of nausea for the past couple of days... My nips are a slight bit itchy... Little bloated, extremely gassy (and it's even chasing my dogs away :blush:)... My temps have me a wee bit excited (because it's soo much higher than last cycle)... I know I'm taking my first test tomorrow morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Your temp is looking good. I wish there were a different set of symptoms for pregnancy, and another set for AF; it'd be a lot easier to know what was going on! Don't be discouraged if it's a BFN tomorrow, as that doesn't count you out yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> lady1985 said:
> 
> 
> 15dpo, no sign of AF yet, bbs swollen and nips a little sore, still think i'm out though! I tested 2 days ago in the afternoon and :bfn: surely I would have had :bfp: if I was preggers...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww I'm sorry AF is being stubborn and delaying for you. Perhaps AF will just stay away for 9 months! :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm liking your attitude :haha:


----------



## bbblues

Ok ladies I need any input cause I have two months before I run back to the specialist. Today is day 1 I'm starting 1,000 metformin and 100 clomid. I'm taking my vitamins as well. My cycles are irregular so ovulation is a mystery. Any advise to anything else I should do??


----------



## danielle1984

Shell - I'm happy for you!! That's great news.


----------



## echo

bbblues said:


> Ok ladies I need any input cause I have two months before I run back to the specialist. Today is day 1 I'm starting 1,000 metformin and 100 clomid. I'm taking my vitamins as well. My cycles are irregular so ovulation is a mystery. Any advise to anything else I should do??

Buy a thermometer, take your temp daily. www.fertilityfriend.com

If you don't already, get familiar with your cervix and your cm. 

Combined, and you will know (usually) when you o.

:dust:


----------



## Babywhisperer

echo said:


> bbblues said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies I need any input cause I have two months before I run back to the specialist. Today is day 1 I'm starting 1,000 metformin and 100 clomid. I'm taking my vitamins as well. My cycles are irregular so ovulation is a mystery. Any advise to anything else I should do??
> 
> Buy a thermometer, take your temp daily. www.fertilityfriend.com
> 
> If you don't already, get familiar with your cervix and your cm.
> 
> Combined, and you will know (usually) when you o.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

How are you feeling Echo?

I'm going thru a wave of cramps right now. Checked cp it's high, can barely feel it and it's like an amorphous blob, gross...and any cm is little but creamy, not a lot though. I just wish these cramps would subside.


----------



## PrayingLady

AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...


----------



## echo

PrayingLady said:


> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...

:hugs:


----------



## PrayingLady

echo said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I hate her.. I swear. soo upsetting:cry:


----------



## echo

I am feeling fairly nauseous, actually. I keep wanting foods, then when I have them, I don't want them anymore. I wanted tuna so much, I made some for dinner. But when it came time to eat, it turned my stomach. I've had nausea with pms before, though, so...

I still have lots of cm, but cramps have subsided. When I first got to work, I thought af was coming. I'm exhausted, too, but thats normal for my LP. It sucks, though, I wake up at 6am starving! Then I'm fine, and start feeling ready for bed by 5pm. 

I'm always rationalizing my symptims.:haha:

:blush: I bought $store tests. Five. Apparently I'm very impatient!


----------



## echo

PrayingLady said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate her.. I swear. soo upsetting:cry:Click to expand...

Me, too!

:dust: for this fresh, new cycle!


----------



## echo

In fact, 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

All Around!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

PrayingLady said:


> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...

Oh no! I know how you must feel and words can take away the disappointment. So sorry babe. :hugs:


----------



## shellgirl

PrayingLady said:


> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...

Sorry Praying lady. Fingers crossed and prayers for you next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Lionchild

AF got me yesterday. On to month 8! Good luck ladies in waiting!!! I hope this is your month!!!! <3 <3


----------



## Lionchild

echo said:


> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> echo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrayingLady said:
> 
> 
> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I hate her.. I swear. soo upsetting:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Me, too!
> 
> :dust: for this fresh, new cycle!Click to expand...


Sorry, ladies. Me too :hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

itsme122 said:


> You can stick one of those :bfp:s next to my name!! :yipee:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v225/ItsMe12288/photo-1.jpg
> 
> Tested yesterday with such a faint line I didn't believe it. Well, can't deny today's. :thumbup:
> 
> I am either 10 or 11 dpo today. Pic was taken after about 4 minutes.

Congrats Itsme<3


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats again Shellgirl :). I hope DH and I get a sticky bean this time around. I'm just so confused should hubby and I do it before ovulation or while on ovulation? I've always got so confused on that part. Does anyone know.


----------



## minuet

you always want to do it before ovulation. the thing is it's hard to know exactly what do you ovulate, even with OPks, until temps confirm it after the fact.
So you need to pay attention to fertile signs, and BD in the days leading up to ovulation.
If you only do it on the day yo think you're ovulating, the sperm might not make it to the egg in time. 
Doing it before ovulation, if you have fertile fluid, the sperm can live in the fallopian tube until the egg arrives, and then fertilize it.
Optimally you want to BD two days and one day before ovulation, and the day of early on if possible. 
The key is to look for eggwhite cervical fluid and BD when you see that. That fluid is necessary to help the sperm survive and make it up into the cervix and through to the fallopian tube. 
Hope that helps you!
You can also look on fertilityfriend, they have Q&A and even a mini course that's helpful.


----------



## meli1981

hugs to anyone who got af:)


----------



## stargazer01

bumpnotyet said:


> Booo ladies the horrible witch got me 2 days early :( :( I was so hopeful this month but on to the next cycle! Please could you put me down for testing on the 31st (hoping for my little halloween pumpkin!) Sooo happy for those lovely bfps :)
> 
> Babywhisperer thanks so much for your kind words, wish you so much luck! This was our 2nd cycle trying after our mmc (we wtt for a month straight after too) thanks so much for your loveliness ladies! I will be stalking and can't wait for more bfps!! Xxx

:hugs: Good Luck on the 31st! 



echo said:


> :happydance: My temp went back up.
> 
> :hugs: to those who are out!
> 
> Good luck testers!
> 
> :dust:

Yay echo! I hope this is your month! :)



PiperDilly said:


> I need help gals! I took an internet cheapie this morning, saw nothing, so fell back to sleep. About 30 minutes later I see some pink. I fell asleep before the 5 minutes so not sure if it appeared in that time. I'm very skeptical! The line isn't perfectly straight, so that's probably a sign of evap. I read that this brand can sometimes show evap lines. I don't want to get excited for nothing. Can anyone take a look at my avatar and tell me what you think?

I see a light line, but am unsure if it is an evap, with it being past 30 minutes. Take a test again in the morning! :) I hope it is the beginning of your bfp! 



shellgirl said:


> Got my blood test results back from the doctor...it's official! I am pregnant! Now that the doc confirmed, DH is ready to celebrate :dance:

:wohoo: Congrats shellgirl! :)



PrayingLady said:


> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...

:hugs:



Lionchild said:


> AF got me yesterday. On to month 8! Good luck ladies in waiting!!! I hope this is your month!!!! <3 <3

:hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I will read all the posts I missed when I get home from work. But - I took my first test at 10DPO and it was negative but I'm not discouraged yet! My temp went up to 98.5. :D:happydance:


----------



## bbblues

I have a question about taking your temp. Does it matter if you wake up at different fines each day or should it be consistent ?


----------



## echo

Yes, within 30 minutes each day.


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> I will read all the posts I missed when I get home from work. But - I took my first test at 10DPO and it was negative but I'm not discouraged yet! My temp went up to 98.5. :D:happydance:

Yay for another high temp! I'm really rooting for your temp not to come crashing down!



bbblues said:


> I have a question about taking your temp. Does it matter if you wake up at different fines each day or should it be consistent ?

sadly it does matter. It's been a real challenge for me this cycle to get my temps at any sort of consistent time and that's messed up the accuracy of my chart.


----------



## echo

It has taken me 4 cycles to get it down to 6am. I work evenings, hubby works mornings. I usually have to pee by 6am, his alarm is 5:45 (for the 1st snooze), so I temp when he gets up. Sometimes I go back to sleep (after writing it down in my journal), sometimes I get up. Everyone gets into a rhythm of what time works best for them. And I am pretty sure everyone has an off day or so.


----------



## 123Deirdre

Af got me right after waiting that frer


----------



## minuet

I'm sorry Deirdre :( *hug


----------



## bumpnotyet

So sorry Deirdre and Prayinglady :hugs: how long are your cycles usually? Will you get to test around Halloween for a little pumpkin? Tons of baby dust for this shiny new cycle! xxx


----------



## garfie

So sorry ladies - the :witch: got will you get a chance to test again this month:hugs:

For those testing on my last pg I got a massive (below the coverline drop) 10 DPO and a huge temp rise and BFP 11DPO so don't give up ladies:happydance:

:dust::dust::dust: to all you ladies in the tww and those catching the eggy:flower:

As for all you newly preggy ladies hope you are taking it easy :coffee:

AFM - My appointment at the gynae is next Thursday - time for some answers:growlmad:

:hugs:

X


----------



## 123Deirdre

bumpnotyet said:


> So sorry Deirdre and Prayinglady :hugs: how long are your cycles usually? Will you get to test around Halloween for a little pumpkin? Tons of baby dust for this shiny new cycle! xxx

24-28days

Went to gp and have been referred to blood test, scan and to my obstetrician.


----------



## nic18

i'm out! AF arrived this morning. 2 days early


----------



## Trying2012

PrayingLady said:


> AF just got me.. :cry:I'm out...




Lionchild said:


> AF got me yesterday. On to month 8! Good luck ladies in waiting!!! I hope this is your month!!!! <3 <3




123Deirdre said:


> Af got me right after waiting that frer




nic18 said:


> i'm out! AF arrived this morning. 2 days early

Sorry ladies big :hugs: all round for you's. She's evil :(


----------



## +tivethoughts

Due AF today or tomorrow. Tested today and BFN. Any "symptoms" I did have are gone and feel just well....normal. lol. 
Waiting for AF now I guess. GL to all others testing today. Xx


----------



## PrayingLady

Hey ladies,

Been up since 5am with a gas pain at the top of my tummy!!! *Painful* So yesterday after I went to the loo and wiped and saw the spot I thought that it was a full force af.. Well I guess she's taking her time she aint show her true colour yet. I'm waiting on her to full bloom though as today is due date for her.:dohh:

As of now, no more cramps just a bad gas pain! ugh


----------



## Babywhisperer

nic18 said:


> i'm out! AF arrived this morning. 2 days early

Thinking I'm out too temp dropped from 98.66 to 98.20 and it hasn't dropped like that after ovu. Feeling pre af cramps. 11 dpo and a big bbt drop can't be good.


----------



## shellgirl

:hugs: to Lion, Dierdre, and Nic :hugs: Fx that next month is your month!

Praying Lady~ Perhaps you're still in after all!

Babywhisperer~ Sorry about your temp dip, but you know you're not out until :witch: shows her face!


----------



## anneliese

prayinglady your chart looks really great! do you normally get a temp drop before AF? I would test again if I were you


----------



## PrayingLady

anneliese said:


> prayinglady your chart looks really great! do you normally get a temp drop before AF? I would test again if I were you

 
This is my first time charting so I don't know what my body is doing!!:nope:


----------



## lorojovanos

DSEMCHO- Did you test today?
ECHO_Wake up and enter your bbt:)
I'm sorry to those who got AF:(
AFM- My CH's got taken away this morning, just as expected. Today is day two of the Provera so I'm hoping in a week AF will be here and then do the Clomid days 5-9, once last time.


----------



## Babywhisperer

lorojovanos said:


> DSEMCHO- Did you test today?
> ECHO_Wake up and enter your bbt:)
> I'm sorry to those who got AF:(
> AFM- My CH's got taken away this morning, just as expected. Today is day two of the Provera so I'm hoping in a week AF will be here and then do the Clomid days 5-9, once last time.

I hope the Provera helps you and af arrives. Afm, feeling out, temp dropped from 98.66 to 98.20 and I'm 11dpo. Af should come today-Sun :cry:


----------



## danielle1984

sorry to the ladies that the :witch: got them :hugs: 
I hope you get your bfp next cycle, I'm sending a lot of baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## Avid

Hey Ladies,

Sorry to all who got their AFs :( it's always so freaking disappointing. But in a way, I often find it strangely a relief not to be in the TTW anymore. It's like - just get it done already so I can start a new cycle. But it is always a terrible disappointment at the same time. 

Congrats again to the BFPs! - 

AFM - I did an FRER on DPO 7 and it had a line. But I think it was the indent. Now that I've been reading up, I realise how common indents are with FRER. The cruelty!! I was really excited for a moment. 

P.S. Was posting under 'book' before, but hadn't realized I had registered this account already.


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry BABY:( You do never know though


----------



## echo

Good morning! 
:hugs: to those af got! And a temp dip doesn't make you out---but I understand sometimes we just know our bodies.

I was afraid to test this am. Well.....that and I didn't have a pee cup and I realllllly had to go! Temp is up, though, so fingers are crossed!

Good luck Loro on starting a fresh and new cycle!!


----------



## bbblues

Thank you! I'll try to give it a shot. GL everyone


----------



## Parabellum

I just got a bfp :D me and my partner are over the moon. I hope its not a fake, going to re test in a few hours.


----------



## echo

Congrats Parabellum!


----------



## dutchdad

I'm parabellum's partner... what do we think of this picture?

https://www.dumpt.com/img/files/i4h6bpe052wekwf65j92_thumb.jpg


----------



## lorojovanos

Congrats Parabellum and Dutchdad! That's a great BFP!

ECHO, your chart looks good, usually at 11dpo, your temps are going down:)


----------



## DSemcho

lorojovanos said:


> DSEMCHO- Did you test today?
> ECHO_Wake up and enter your bbt:)
> I'm sorry to those who got AF:(
> AFM- My CH's got taken away this morning, just as expected. Today is day two of the Provera so I'm hoping in a week AF will be here and then do the Clomid days 5-9, once last time.

I did test and got a BFN - but I'm only 10DPO. My temp did go up to 98.5 (when I took it an hour earlier it was 98.7 but I was half asleep so I don't count it because it was to early).



Parabellum said:


> I just got a bfp :D me and my partner are over the moon. I hope its not a fake, going to re test in a few hours.

YAY!



dutchdad said:


> I'm parabellum's partner... what do we think of this picture?
> 
> https://www.dumpt.com/img/files/i4h6bpe052wekwf65j92_thumb.jpg

Yes it is!!


----------



## DSemcho

Allllllllsssssssoooooooooooo!

Ladies? What kind of CM do you think this is??? I had the same kind when I was ovulating!!!!!! O_O But I was taking EPO then - I haven't taken it for almost 2 weeks now...


Spoiler
https://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/302290_672244809815_1812296107_n.jpg


----------



## echo

dutchdad said:


> I'm parabellum's partner... what do we think of this picture?
> 
> https://www.dumpt.com/img/files/i4h6bpe052wekwf65j92_thumb.jpg

That def looks like a BFP to me!


----------



## garfie

Congrats Parabellum and Dutchdad :happydance::happydance: more BFP's - keep them coming ladies (cheering you on from the sidelines):happydance:

Echo - Well said I got a huge temp drop and thought for sure I was out and the next day up up it went :happydance: 

:dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## Parabellum

just took another test 2 hours later ( been peeing every 2 hours like a trooper the past week, even at night) another bfp. Off out to buy another make as i dont quiet belive it.


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - we all do this not believe it's our BFP if it makes you feel better go and buy another test and then relax :coffee: - how long have you been trying?:flower:

Congrats again

:hugs:

X


----------



## kimmik2344

I am new to this site but wanted to vent since there are people here who may understand where I am coming from since no one else in my life does.

So this morning and I am feel really discouraged and like giving up. I tested with 2mu using FR and got :bfn:. I am 11dpo and besides a little crampy and a little boob pain, I am feeling regular. I had tons of symptoms from 6dpo-10dpo and never felt or seen the things and changes I did before. Once I saw the test, I didn't even check my temp to see if still elevated or not. I didn't due to the fact that my temp stays elevated until the day AF is to come and it drops that day. Even more so discouraged when I told my mom and bestie how I was feeling and they kept telling me that I was anal and projecting my symptoms to pregnancy and it is nothing but the prenatal vitamins and me getting older (i'm 26). My mom even went to the point of saying that I may have an infection because of the increasing creamy lotiony cm and that it is making me think I am pregnant. She doesn't want me to be yet anyway as she wants me to wait but says she will fully support me if I am. They both told me to take FR as it is the best per doctors for telling if pregnant before missed period regardless of time of day, so I don't even want to talk to them now.

With one tube and both ovaries, I already feel like I don't have much options. I feel like I am losing my mind with all these symptoms and pains that I don't know whether I am imagining things becuase I want it so bad or if I am actually having more issues that may cause me to lose my other tube which is my biggest fear because I want to have kids naturally (part of my culture so no offense). I feel like I have no purpose.


----------



## kimmik2344

Just to add, these were my notes of symptoms

Have only my left tube and both ovaries. Got AF on 9/10 (day after bday), mydays app says that I ovulated on 9/24. AF due to arrive on 10/7. 

11dpo today- twinges in right and left pelvic area, some bloating not much, some boob pain as they have green veins all over, frequent urination, feel like blah

10dpo - woke up with heart racing, hard to sleep that night, nausea, hightened sense of smell, crampy, took hpt with very little 2mu and swore saw faint positive using CB. linea negra looks darker, lower back pain, can't button pants, boobs still hurt, bmt still elevated.

9dpo- noticed dark marks coming on face and arms (blotchy as caramel colored skin), tiny red veins on face, tons of creamish watery discharge, soooo sleepy, lower back pain, headaches. temp back above 99

8dpo- crampy, nausea, bm twice, crampy legs especially at night, chest hurts everywhere, tiny white bumps on areola and areola spread larger, headache, first notice linea negra very faint (never saw that line before). temp dip

6-7dpo - feel extremely weak, constipated (tmi), cervix soft but firm, skin very oily, cramping especially on right side, lower back pain, round ligament pain


----------



## Sirbaby

You go ladies!!! Happy bfps!!!


----------



## meli1981

parabellum congrats! kimmik welcome, there are many understanding women on this site:) i have been ttc for going on nine months, so im right there with you:)


----------



## Medzi

Today is my testing day but I didn't do it. I don't want to see another negative... Maybe I will tomorrow.

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!


----------



## echo

Medzi said:


> Today is my testing day but I didn't do it. I don't want to see another negative... Maybe I will tomorrow.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!

FX'd for you!!! Will you be officially late tomorrow?


----------



## shellgirl

dutchdad said:


> I'm parabellum's partner... what do we think of this picture?
> 
> https://www.dumpt.com/img/files/i4h6bpe052wekwf65j92_thumb.jpg

:happydance: Fantastic :bfp:! Congratulations Parabellum & Dutchdad!!! :happydance:


----------



## Parabellum

garfie said:


> Aw hun - we all do this not believe it's our BFP if it makes you feel better go and buy another test and then relax :coffee: - how long have you been trying?:flower:
> 
> Congrats again
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

We was lucky and only had 3 months which is quite shock. I was expecting to wait around 6 months if not more. 

Also this month i didnt think i would catch, no spamming dpo every day to see the main signs. The things i had was very sore boobs(have it every month but only a couple of days, ive had it for around a week now) and like clockwork going to the toilet every 2 hours(started about the same time i started having sore boobes). Im currently on 3 hours hoping it hit 4 hours so i can taking a 3rd test of a different make. (clear blue digi)

My sister in law pretty much gave birth on the day i caught so i think she rubbed off on me:D 

:dust: to all you ladies :D and dads


----------



## kimmik2344

Congrats to all the :bfp: today! Does anyone have a decrease of cervical mucus before AF came? Mines is still coming in pretty heavy but no implantation spotting. Still having twinges on my right side and nauseous. I am pretty confused but still curious.


----------



## Medzi

echo - yep, AF is due today. I took a relaxed approach this month (I did temp every couple of days just to make sure I ovulated...) and I think I ovulated a bit late. We will see! FX for you too!

kimmik - I've had a lot of watery cm, but sometimes that isn't unusual for me. I can't remember if I did when I got pregnant in December. I didn't get implantation spotting that time either. Everyone is different :) Good luck!


----------



## kimmik2344

Medzi said:


> echo - yep, AF is due today. I took a relaxed approach this month (I did temp every couple of days just to make sure I ovulated...) and I think I ovulated a bit late. We will see! FX for you too!
> 
> kimmik - I've had a lot of watery cm, but sometimes that isn't unusual for me. I can't remember if I did when I got pregnant in December. I didn't get implantation spotting that time either. Everyone is different :) Good luck!

I am starting to feel more crampy and warm as well as still have that white watery discharge. I feel cold and it's warm out. My tummy feels achy and my back is starting to bother me again. I have being going to pee every 30mins and I am not counting that as I have been drinking the same cup of tea all day. My boobs are starting to feel achy as well. All of my symptoms, I have never experienced before which is why my fam is blaming it on the prenatals


----------



## 123Deirdre

Can you put me down for the 31st also :) please


----------



## dutchdad

There's no questions about it any more, 3 tests BFP! Yaay!

(Zwanger = Pregnant in Dutch.)

https://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files5/142131/roKVlegu.jpg


----------



## BritneyNChris

Dutchdad looks like a BFP to me congrats to you guys :)


----------



## nic18

congrats ^^^^^


----------



## shellgirl

There's nothing better than seeing it on a digital!!!!


----------



## wants2bamammy

Hi, Wondering if anyone has any advice or can relate to what I'm going through.
My LMP was 30th August, which makes me 7 days late today. I've had two neg home tests and one negative test from the docs. Ive been having low back pain and some discomfort in my groin area (sorry tmi) its not normal for me to miss my period for this long. Can anyone relate to this? Could I still be pregnant?

Leanne


----------



## stargazer01

123Deirdre said:


> Af got me right after waiting that frer

:hugs:



Avid said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Sorry to all who got their AFs :( it's always so freaking disappointing. But in a way, I often find it strangely a relief not to be in the TTW anymore. It's like - just get it done already so I can start a new cycle. But it is always a terrible disappointment at the same time.
> 
> Congrats again to the BFPs! -
> 
> AFM - I did an FRER on DPO 7 and it had a line. But I think it was the indent. Now that I've been reading up, I realise how common indents are with FRER. The cruelty!! I was really excited for a moment.
> 
> P.S. Was posting under 'book' before, but hadn't realized I had registered this account already.

Want me to change your name on the testing page? 
Sorry about the indent. :hugs: I've had those on frers. It is so disappointing!



dutchdad said:


> I'm parabellum's partner... what do we think of this picture?
> 
> https://www.dumpt.com/img/files/i4h6bpe052wekwf65j92_thumb.jpg

.

defo positive!!! :) :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*  Parabellum & Dutchdad *

:happydance:

Congratulations to the both of you!!! :D


----------



## danielle1984

dutchdad said:


> There's no questions about it any more, 3 tests BFP! Yaay!
> 
> (Zwanger = Pregnant in Dutch.)
> 
> https://www.dumpyourphoto.com/files5/142131/roKVlegu.jpg

Congrats to you both!!:happydance:


----------



## elt1013

wants2bamammy said:


> Hi, Wondering if anyone has any advice or can relate to what I'm going through.
> My LMP was 30th August, which makes me 7 days late today. I've had two neg home tests and one negative test from the docs. Ive been having low back pain and some discomfort in my groin area (sorry tmi) its not normal for me to miss my period for this long. Can anyone relate to this? Could I still be pregnant?
> 
> Leanne

24dpo for me and I am never late either. Several negative hpts and I have a doctors appointment next week. I have been researching luteal cysts...of course there is a possibility you could be pregnant (but not likely with the negative blood test), but this is more of a likely possibility if you are certain of your ovulation.


----------



## minuet

PrayingLady said:


> This is my first time charting so I don't know what my body is doing!!:nope:

 Your chart does look great! With the spotting you've had the past couple days though it is possible AF is just taking her time showing for some reason. Do you know if this is an average luteal phase for you?




echo said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I was afraid to test this am. Well.....that and I didn't have a pee cup and I realllllly had to go! Temp is up, though, so fingers are crossed!

 Yay for another ^ up temp!



DSemcho said:


> Allllllllsssssssoooooooooooo!
> 
> Ladies? What kind of CM do you think this is???]

 If it stretches it is eggwhite, and considered fertile. However it isn't uncommon to get this during the TWW, and some women get it just before AF; BUT you can get it during the TWW when pregnant to.
Basically it can mean anything, but "usually" indicates estrogen surge. 
I like your temps though, lets have another high one tomorrow!



kimmik2344 said:


> Congrats to all the :bfp: today! Does anyone have a decrease of cervical mucus before AF came? Mines is still coming in pretty heavy but no implantation spotting. Still having twinges on my right side and nauseous. I am pretty confused but still curious.

 Unfortunately, symptoms in the TWW don't really mean anything. They are all caused by the increase of progesterone, which you get whether pregnant, or going to get AF. So you can have no symptoms and be pregnant, or lots of symptoms and not pregnant. It varies. 
I wouldn't stress myself out over all the symptoms because sadly you can't really know until AF shows or you get a positive test. 
GL :hugs:



wants2bamammy said:


> Hi, Wondering if anyone has any advice or can relate to what I'm going through.
> My LMP was 30th August, which makes me 7 days late today. I've had two neg home tests and one negative test from the docs. Ive been having low back pain and some discomfort in my groin area (sorry tmi) its not normal for me to miss my period for this long. Can anyone relate to this? Could I still be pregnant?
> 
> Leanne

You can still be pregnant if the doctor's test was just a urine test. However, if you are basing being late on your LMP, then that is not always accurate. 
Women do NOT always ovulate on the same day each month, and you could have ovulated late, or even much later than normal. You could also be experiencing an anovulatory cycle, which is normal to have every now and then. 
The only way to know for sure if you are truly late, would be to take your basal body temp to track ovulation and your luteal phase. 
All that said, you could still be pregnant. Maybe get a blood test, and have the doctor look at other possible causes.
:hugs:


----------



## PrayingLady

Im so confused.. ugh


----------



## minuet

I'm sorry praying. Right now it's 50/50.

Your temp could stay up and you could get a lovely BFP. Or your temp could drop and you'll get AF in a day or two.
I'm rooting for the first one!


----------



## DSemcho

Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!


----------



## Trying2012

Parabellum said:


> I just got a bfp :D me and my partner are over the moon. I hope its not a fake, going to re test in a few hours.




dutchdad said:


> I'm parabellum's partner... what do we think of this picture?
> 
> https://www.dumpt.com/img/files/i4h6bpe052wekwf65j92_thumb.jpg

Whoohoo! Congratulations xx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Woooooo congratulations Parabellum and Dutchdad! Fantastic news :) :) xx


----------



## Babywhisperer

DSemcho said:


> Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!

I'm so confused too! My temp dropped to 98.20 yesterday, then spiked this morning to 98.94!! My highest temp yet...but my cp feels like it's dropping. Would my temp spike like that if af was coming tomorrow? I've been feeling she's coming for days and nothing. Tomorrow would be 4 weeks from my last af. Today is 12dpo. So confused.


----------



## DSemcho

It might be a good thing! I've read you get one dip around 6DPO for the estrogen surge... Then another which can, but doesn't definitely, mean a BFP soon... I'm gonna test in 2 days and see if mine means that.


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!
> 
> I'm so confused too! My temp dropped to 98.20 yesterday, then spiked this morning to 98.94!! My highest temp yet...but my cp feels like it's dropping. Would my temp spike like that if af was coming tomorrow? I've been feeling she's coming for days and nothing. Tomorrow would be 4 weeks from my last af. Today is 12dpo. So confused.Click to expand...

Could be an implantation dip, it looks promising! When are you testing?


----------



## DSemcho

Talking to me or Whisperer?


----------



## echo

minuet said:


> I'm sorry praying. Right now it's 50/50.
> 
> Your temp could stay up and you could get a lovely BFP. Or your temp could drop and you'll get AF in a day or two.
> I'm rooting for the first one!

Hey Minuet! How is it going? What is your cycle doing?


----------



## DSemcho

This 2WW seems to be going by a lot faster for me... But at the same time it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring!!!!!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!
> 
> I'm so confused too! My temp dropped to 98.20 yesterday, then spiked this morning to 98.94!! My highest temp yet...but my cp feels like it's dropping. Would my temp spike like that if af was coming tomorrow? I've been feeling she's coming for days and nothing. Tomorrow would be 4 weeks from my last af. Today is 12dpo. So confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Could be an implantation dip, it looks promising! When are you testing?Click to expand...

If af doesn't come tomorrow I will test Monday. I am feeling grinding aches like af is coming though. I'll see what tomorrows bbt is but cp is not as high as it was yesterday.


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!
> 
> I'm so confused too! My temp dropped to 98.20 yesterday, then spiked this morning to 98.94!! My highest temp yet...but my cp feels like it's dropping. Would my temp spike like that if af was coming tomorrow? I've been feeling she's coming for days and nothing. Tomorrow would be 4 weeks from my last af. Today is 12dpo. So confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Could be an implantation dip, it looks promising! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> If af doesn't come tomorrow I will test Monday. I am feeling grinding aches like af is coming though. I'll see what tomorrows bbt is but cp is not as high as it was yesterday.Click to expand...

I'm not good with the CP thing, so I don't know about that. Fxed you get a :bfp:!

Dsemcho, when are you testing? I do think your dip could be i dip too.


----------



## Medzi

BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!

:dust:


----------



## echo

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Yay! So happy for you Medzi!!

:dust: for a sticky bean!


----------



## shellgirl

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats Medzi!!!! That is such great news!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## Medzi

Thank you :)


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Sweet!! Congrats hun :dance: We can be bump buddies!!


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> Thank you :)

When would you be due? how many weeks do you have? I'm so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

danielle1984 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> When would you be due? how many weeks do you have? I'm so happy for you :hugs:Click to expand...

I'll add you as a bump buddy in my sigi! :flower:

Due date estimated June 15 based on last period and cycle length. :cloud9:


----------



## shellgirl

Medzi said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> When would you be due? how many weeks do you have? I'm so happy for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll add you as a bump buddy in my sigi! :flower:
> 
> Due date estimated June 15 based on last period and cycle length. :cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm June 14th! And please don't worry. I had a loss in June and I know it's hard not to be nervous, but we have to stay positive. I have full faith that we have sticky beans this time :hugs:


----------



## Parabellum

Medzi said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> When would you be due? how many weeks do you have? I'm so happy for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll add you as a bump buddy in my sigi! :flower:
> 
> Due date estimated June 15 based on last period and cycle length. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Grats u will be due 3 days after myself.


----------



## Medzi

Parabellum said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> When would you be due? how many weeks do you have? I'm so happy for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll add you as a bump buddy in my sigi! :flower:
> 
> Due date estimated June 15 based on last period and cycle length. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Grats u will be due 3 days after myself.Click to expand...

Congrats to you too! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

shellgirl said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thank you :)
> 
> When would you be due? how many weeks do you have? I'm so happy for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll add you as a bump buddy in my sigi! :flower:
> 
> Due date estimated June 15 based on last period and cycle length. :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm June 14th! And please don't worry. I had a loss in June and I know it's hard not to be nervous, but we have to stay positive. I have full faith that we have sticky beans this time :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much - you are so right. :flower:


----------



## garfie

Medzi - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun. I know it's hard but you have to stay positive for your little bean:flower:

Relax and take it easy:coffee:

:hugs:

X


----------



## meli1981

congrats to any new bfps!


----------



## Medzi

garfie said:


> Medzi - :happydance::happydance: congrats hun. I know it's hard but you have to stay positive for your little bean:flower:
> 
> Relax and take it easy:coffee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks garfie. It is Thanksgiving here so we have a long weekend - lots of relaxing in my future.. at least for a few days...


----------



## danielle1984

I just told my parents! lol


----------



## minuet

Babywhisperer said:


> I'm so confused too! My temp dropped to 98.20 yesterday, then spiked this morning to 98.94!! My highest temp yet...but my cp feels like it's dropping. Would my temp spike like that if af was coming tomorrow? I've been feeling she's coming for days and nothing. Tomorrow would be 4 weeks from my last af. Today is 12dpo. So confused.

 The temp spike looks great! But yes if you look at charts you'll find some with temp spikes before AF, so it's possible. 
But it's still a great chart, and I wouldn't worry about the CP as it doesn't feel any specific way if you're pregnant. 





Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Awww congratulations!! So happy for you. :happydance:


----------



## echo

Interesting link:

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Hey Minuet! How is it going? What is your cycle doing?

 Thanks for asking. :)

I switched to vaginally temping, so my temps are up - which is a positive since they were always so low. Since they're up, FF keeps switching what DPO I am, which of course is incorrect.
The swich was on CD66, so just waiting to see how the temps play out and if a biphastic shift can be seen in the days ahead. Right now it looks like temps would have to consistently stay above 97.3, so we'll see.


----------



## echo

Here is another for ladies waiting...(like me)

https://www.mothering.com/community/products/new-choice-pregnancy-test/reviews


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congrats medzi x


----------



## bumpnotyet

Congratulations Medzi :) :) :hugs: xx


----------



## Medzi

Thanks ladies!

Danielle - what did your parents say?! Happy Thanksgiving btw!


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> I just told my parents! lol

Yay! We haven't told yet, but it's killing me to keep it quiet!!!


----------



## Trying2012

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Whoohoo congrats.


----------



## DSemcho

shellgirl said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Temp dropped down to 98.1 (yesterday it was 98.5)... Still .2 higher than my last drop. And the day I started AF last cycle my temp was 97.7, and the day before that was the same so I'm taking this as a still good sign. Plus last cycle I didn't get above 97.8. Hopefully tomorrow it will shoot back up. I tested again today at 11DPO - so far BFN. But if that dip is an implantation dip then I should wait until 14DPO. I'm not sure how long my LP will he this cycle since I O'ed 2 days early but we will see. It's getting down to crunch time!
> 
> I'm so confused too! My temp dropped to 98.20 yesterday, then spiked this morning to 98.94!! My highest temp yet...but my cp feels like it's dropping. Would my temp spike like that if af was coming tomorrow? I've been feeling she's coming for days and nothing. Tomorrow would be 4 weeks from my last af. Today is 12dpo. So confused.Click to expand...
> 
> Could be an implantation dip, it looks promising! When are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> If af doesn't come tomorrow I will test Monday. I am feeling grinding aches like af is coming though. I'll see what tomorrows bbt is but cp is not as high as it was yesterday.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not good with the CP thing, so I don't know about that. Fxed you get a :bfp:!
> 
> Dsemcho, when are you testing? I do think your dip could be i dip too.Click to expand...

I'm gonna wait and test in 2 days since I just got the dip.



Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

YAY!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## danielle1984

Medzi said:


> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Danielle - what did your parents say?! Happy Thanksgiving btw!

they were super happy, but they were sad we didn't tell them sooner :dohh: We only officially knew on Wednesday. haha, I wouldn't be surprise if my dad had tears in his eyes. My husband told his dad this morning he was super happy. I don't know how the sister-in-law will take it. She never likes it when the spotlight is not on her, so we'll see.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> Medzi said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> Danielle - what did your parents say?! Happy Thanksgiving btw!
> 
> they were super happy, but they were sad we didn't tell them sooner :dohh: We only officially knew on Wednesday. haha, I wouldn't be surprise if my dad had tears in his eyes. My husband told his dad this morning he was super happy. I don't know how the sister-in-law will take it. She never likes it when the spotlight is not on her, so we'll see.Click to expand...

Awww, that's so sweet about your parents. I don't know why SIL's are like that. Be happy for someone else, it won't hurt you!


----------



## Medzi

Aw - that sounds so nice Danielle! I'm going to keep it quiet for a bit I think...going to be tough! MY SIL is like that too!!! Argh! Luckily she is in Pittsburgh so I don't have to worry about her...


----------



## BritneyNChris

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats Medzi :)


----------



## Sirbaby

Congrats on all the BFP's. for those ladies that have had previous mc, please be positive about this new gift from God! Everything will be ok ladies enjoy this time. Enjoy those soon to be bumps!!!

I am in the 2ww and it is so boring. I can't wait to go to the doctor and discuss IUI. I go on the 9th. I would be even more delighted if when I go, the say "your pregnant already !!!" Ok that's me dreaming but hey dreams come true :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Sirbaby said:


> Congrats on all the BFP's. for those ladies that have had previous mc, please be positive about this new gift from God! Everything will be ok ladies enjoy this time. Enjoy those soon to be bumps!!!
> 
> I am in the 2ww and it is so boring. I can't wait to go to the doctor and discuss IUI. I go on the 9th. I would be even more delighted if when I go, the say "your pregnant already !!!" Ok that's me dreaming but hey dreams come true :happydance:

Thank you! :) Good luck with your upcoming appointment! I hope your dream happens! :flower:


----------



## ES89

I'm out :-( started spotting today so she will be here by tomorrow or Monday. GL to everyone still in and congrats on new bfps


----------



## Medzi

ES89 said:


> I'm out :-( started spotting today so she will be here by tomorrow or Monday. GL to everyone still in and congrats on new bfps

:hugs:


----------



## bumpnotyet

ES89 said:


> I'm out :-( started spotting today so she will be here by tomorrow or Monday. GL to everyone still in and congrats on new bfps

Sorry hun :hugs: loads of dust for your next cycle xx


----------



## danielle1984

ES89 said:


> I'm out :-( started spotting today so she will be here by tomorrow or Monday. GL to everyone still in and congrats on new bfps

Sorry to hear ES89 :hugs:


----------



## ES89

Thanks everyone  never thought it would take so long to fall pg. I feel like I've tried everything n zilch


----------



## Lionchild

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats on the BFP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DSemcho

Talked to my MIL tonight and she wanted to know when we were gonna give her a granddaughter... I told her about us NTNP - but when I told my DH about the conversation he said never (btw he's drunk).... I then asked if we could actually start really trying (as in BDing the 3 days before OV) and he said we'd talk about it tomorrow... So.... *thumbs up*

So far BFN still - I know I'm a POAS addict this cycle...


----------



## minuet

ES89 said:


> Thanks everyone  never thought it would take so long to fall pg. I feel like I've tried everything n zilch

Your signature says that you're waiting for your hubby's SA, do you have that planned soon? 
Up to 50% of fertility problems are related to the man's side of things, and since you've been TTC for so long it is worth getting him checked out. 
I'm sorry the spotting showed up again :( :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

hi girls, Good luck to the next testers, I'm very anxious to see:)

AFM, totally forgot to temp this am, but FF gave me solid CH's back for some weird reason. I tested this morning just in case and it was negative so I'm on day 3 of Provera, just waiting for AF to come...


----------



## adroplet

i thought i would be shooting for Oct but now it seems like Nov for me. Good luck to all you ladies! :dust:


----------



## Beebs2012

I'm 8/9 DPO today with ZERO symptoms whatsoever. Perhaps because I have a strange case of an enlarged ovary despite this being a natural cycle. I had a mild case of OHSS last month from an HCG shot w/ IUI... doc thinks this is just a continued reaction to that. Oh well... we will say what the next few days bring :)

Good luck to everyone... truckloads of baby dust!!


----------



## PiperDilly

AF reared her cruel, ugly head a day early. Count me out this month. :'( Congrats to all the BFPs and buckets of babydust to all! See you in the November forum.


----------



## Medzi

PiperDilly said:


> AF reared her cruel, ugly head a day early. Count me out this month. :'( Congrats to all the BFPs and buckets of babydust to all! See you in the November forum.

:hugs:


----------



## meli1981

hugs to those that got af:)


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats to the new bfps !
:hugs: to those who have gotten af 
lots of luck and :dust: to everyone else!


----------



## echo

:hugs: to all those ladies who need a hug right now.


----------



## minuet

:( why am I so infertile? Just talking to a friend, second baby in two years is due next month. And here I am with not even a whisper of a bfp in sight. 
It just doesn't seem quite fair somehow...

I'm also tired of having sore breasts and heartburn and EWCM and it meaning Nothing.


----------



## echo

minuet said:


> :( why am I so infertile? Just talking to a friend, second baby in two years is due next month. And here I am with not even a whisper of a bfp in sight.
> It just doesn't seem quite fair somehow...
> 
> I'm also tired of having sore breasts and heartburn and EWCM and it meaning Nothing.

Awww, I'm sorry! I want that too. 4 years ttc and nothing, but I refuse to give up hope. So don't give up, have you tried acupuncture? Or Shiatsu if you don't like needles? Vitex? Teas? :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Aww ES and Dill :( I'm sorry you guys!!!

AFM - My temp went back up this morning - yesterday it went down to 98.1 and this morning it's at 98.5 (same temp as the day before the dip)... And my boobs started getting reallly sore yesterday to - not sure if it's from the dip or maybe AF is gonna show. I'm not sure when she'll show this cycle because I OVed two days early according to FF. Nausea in the mornings when I wake up but not hard core. I'm going to start taking prenatals again just in case this morning. Also BFN today at 12DPO.... Tomorrow 1 test, and then a final one at 14DPO. If none are BFP's then I'll wait for AF.


----------



## confetti83

I am just startin to get a bit impatient as I still have 7 days to wait until af will be officially late. Lots of heartburn seems that everything I eat wants to say hi again also my boobs have gone up by a whole inch but that may just be a sign af is coming, and I have had cramping for a week now so may just be pms. Just ordered my first bunch of pregnancy chepies soooooo looking forward for the postman to arrive everyone else


xxxxxxxxxx Good luck to


----------



## fairymommy

Hi guys:flower::flower:

I am waiting for my AF to show. I'll only test if she is late because I am fed up of getting BFN. I really hope you all get your BFP. :thumbup:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Ladies who haven't ovulated yet what are you doing this month? We are giving SMEP another go with preseed and I'm taking 600mg of evening primrose each day though I know it probably isn't enough, eek I bought the wrong capsules! Just going to give them a try and see if they make any difference xx

I was so sure that we caught the eggy last month :( really want to do everything possible to get a lovely BFP! Do you guys do anything differently? Big hugs and tons of baby dust all around xxx


----------



## bumpnotyet

Oops forgot to say I'm also taking prenatals too and DH is taking q-10, zinc and a multivitamin xx FX for all of us :hugs: xx


----------



## DSemcho

On the EPO instead of taking only 600mg a day try taking 2400mg until about a week before ovulation and then up the dose to 3000mg until the day of ovulation. I took it this past cycle and had a BUNCH of CM...


3:33pm - went to the restroom and wiped. Had loads of EWCM but it had a faint faint reddish almost brown tint to it... My dip was last night also in my BBT.


----------



## Julesillini8

this mornings test!


----------



## fairymommy

Congrats!!
:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Wishing you H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Trying2012

Julesillini8 said:


> this mornings test!
> View attachment 491063

Whoohooo :cloud9:


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!


----------



## shellgirl

Julesillini8 said:


> this mornings test!
> View attachment 491063


Congrats Jules! That's a great line too! :dance:


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Jules! That is definitely a bfp!


----------



## Julesillini8

DSemcho said:


> On the EPO instead of taking only 600mg a day try taking 2400mg until about a week before ovulation and then up the dose to 3000mg until the day of ovulation. I took it this past cycle and had a BUNCH of CM...
> 
> 
> 3:33pm - went to the restroom and wiped. Had loads of EWCM but it had a faint faint reddish almost brown tint to it... My dip was last night also in my BBT.

Ooh hope that is good news for implantation!


----------



## DSemcho

Julesillini8 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> On the EPO instead of taking only 600mg a day try taking 2400mg until about a week before ovulation and then up the dose to 3000mg until the day of ovulation. I took it this past cycle and had a BUNCH of CM...
> 
> 
> 3:33pm - went to the restroom and wiped. Had loads of EWCM but it had a faint faint reddish almost brown tint to it... My dip was last night also in my BBT.
> 
> Ooh hope that is good news for implantation!Click to expand...

Me to!!! I got my fingers crossed and my toes. I'm just not sure what my cycle will be because the last one came 1 day early and the one before that was 2 days early. And then in this one I OVed 2 days early according to FF.


----------



## kel21

Congrats to all the new bfp's!!!!


----------



## Julesillini8

shellgirl said:


> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> this mornings test!
> View attachment 491063
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jules! That's a great line too! :dance:Click to expand...

thanks! congrats to you too.. where in chi do you live? im out in the western suburbs


----------



## shellgirl

Julesillini8 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julesillini8 said:
> 
> 
> this mornings test!
> View attachment 491063
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Jules! That's a great line too! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks! congrats to you too.. where in chi do you live? im out in the western suburbsClick to expand...

I live in the city, downtown.


----------



## meli1981

congrats jules!


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> :( why am I so infertile? Just talking to a friend, second baby in two years is due next month. And here I am with not even a whisper of a bfp in sight.
> It just doesn't seem quite fair somehow...
> 
> I'm also tired of having sore breasts and heartburn and EWCM and it meaning Nothing.
> 
> Awww, I'm sorry! I want that too. 4 years ttc and nothing, but I refuse to give up hope. So don't give up, have you tried acupuncture? Or Shiatsu if you don't like needles? Vitex? Teas? :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww 4 years is a really long time. I'm with you on not giving up, it's just definitely disheartening at times. 
Haven't tried acupuncture, and have never heard of Shiatsu - what's that?
This is my 4th month on Vitex, taking it according to the amount on the bottle. It kickstarted AF right away the first month, but nothing since. Same thing happened when I took Fertilaid - which has Vitex. It's like Vitex can kickstart my hormones to work properly, and then they stop listening. :shrug::shrug:
I'm going to see if my temps go up, otherwise I'll try the royal jelly, it's supposed to be good for creating healthy, strong eggs and encouraging O'ing. 

Have you tried all these things, and are now just going natural? What's your strategy? I see your temp went slightly upwards today, that's good. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congrats Jules!! Awesome news!!!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Congratulations Jules!! xxx


----------



## Babywhisperer

Congrats to all the new bfps! My temp dipped and I started spotting so I'm out. I am not that sad as I just resigned from my firm on Friday and start at my new firm on Tuesday. I'm kind of thankful to not be pregnant starting at a new job. I know the firm would not appreciate me getting prego that fast. I have learned that my lp is 12 or 13 days which is a good length. I will keep going to acupuncture, using preseed, prenatals, CoQ10, B6, baby aspirin, and adding Mucinex after af leaves, and EPO. On to month #3.

FX'd for the rest of you testing this month!


----------



## echo

:hugs: babywhisperer.

Minuet, Shiatsu is acupressure, using the same meridians as acupuncture, no needles just fingers. I took vitex, royal jelly, bladderwrack, b6, b12 and folic acid, and flaxseed oil this cycle. Had a strong o, too, by the looks of my dip. I'm sorry vitex isn't working for you. It has always worked for me, but as soon as I go off it, like you are supposed to when your body regulates, I become irregular again. This is only my 4th cycle charting a complete cycle, and I think timing bd has been better lately, so I really feel like pregnancy is a possibility (whereas I used to feel like it was never going to happen).
My fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## DSemcho

Anyone having mixed feelings this cycle? As in like moments where you're like 'I think it worked' but then moments where you're thinking 'Eh... It probably didn't'?


----------



## shellgirl

Hi Ladies! I found this article and thought it might be a good read for those of you ttc with pcos or other ovulation issues:

https://therotundaramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/myo-inositol-helps-women-to-conceive.html


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all

Not posted for a few days - been mad busy here, feel like I need a whole day's :sleep: sometime soon! 
More BFPs whilst I've been away - a H&H 9 months to all of you! :happydance:
Also see a few have seen the witch arrive, so sorry and sending you big hugs :hugs: Have a good glass of :wine: and chill out ready for your next cycles - :dust: to all of you

AFM I'm on cd 22. Taking laid back approach as my cycles are irregular at the moment. Have tried soy this month to see if it helps but to cover bases we've BD'd more or less every other day since AF left and will carry on until she shows her face again

:dust: to everyone who needs it! 

:flower:


----------



## Heather11

I would love to be added to this list! I am testing around the 15th!


----------



## Firefly153

congrats to all the ladies with :bfp: massive hugs to ladies caught by the :witch: and the ladies with BFN's waiting for AF or holding out for a :bfp: fingers crossed and :dust: to all the ladies waiting to test or O.

AFM I don know if im in or out. This cycle/BFN's/symptoms etc have been weird. Yesterday I thought I was out as i had :bfn: in the morning, cramps and some spotting through the day, in the evening my boobs were unbearable. Today :bfn:, very heavy cramping (although since 4pm thats gone, small amount/traces of blood on paper when wipe, sensitive to smell, eating like a horse, very full/heavy boobs and nipples stinging/tingling, no cm or blood.

AF not due till tue/wed depending on what my cycle feels like this month so im in limbo. Need to book flights to see in-laws for late June, early July and dont want to book as yet as I will be due mid to late June if pregnant. In-laws will get suspicious if we dont book soon.


----------



## Quest55

Temps have gone down slightly, but outside temps are getting much cooler and we sleep with some windows open, could this effect my temping even though I am under the covers? I tested this morning with FRER and got BFN. I am only 11 DPO so I still have SOME hope but its fading quickly. Its easy to assume that because so many people get their BFP early, that I will too so it's discouraging. I REEEEEALLLY REEEAAALLY want this, please please please god let this be the month for me. I am so tired of only seeing one line!!:cry:


----------



## Heather11

Quest55 said:


> Temps have gone down slightly, but outside temps are getting much cooler and we sleep with some windows open, could this effect my temping even though I am under the covers? I tested this morning with FRER and got BFN. I am only 11 DPO so I still have SOME hope but its fading quickly. Its easy to assume that because so many people get their BFP early, that I will too so it's discouraging. I REEEEEALLLY REEEAAALLY want this, please please please god let this be the month for me. I am so tired of only seeing one line!!:cry:

fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Really hope it's your month Quest xx Fingers firmly crossed for you :) xx


----------



## danielle1984

Good luck to all of those who will be testing very soon :dust:


----------



## klrh

BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!


----------



## stargazer01

Medzi said:


> BFP for me this morning :) Nervous since we lost our first pregnancy - so hopefully everything goes ok this time around!!
> 
> :dust:

Yay medzi!!! Congrats!!! :D
:wohoo:


----------



## minuet

Heather11 said:


> I would love to be added to this list! I am testing around the 15th!

 Welcome Heather!



Firefly153 said:


> AFM I don know if im in or out. This cycle/BFN's/symptoms etc have been weird. Yesterday I thought I was out as i had :bfn: in the morning, cramps and some spotting through the day, in the evening my boobs were unbearable. Today :bfn:, very heavy cramping (although since 4pm thats gone, small amount/traces of blood on paper when wipe, sensitive to smell, eating like a horse, very full/heavy boobs and nipples stinging/tingling, no cm or blood.
> 
> AF not due till tue/wed depending on what my cycle feels like this month so im in limbo. Need to book flights to see in-laws for late June, early July and dont want to book as yet as I will be due mid to late June if pregnant. In-laws will get suspicious if we dont book soon.

 Sounds promising Firefly, I hope you don't get AF in the next couple days!


----------



## minuet

shellgirl said:


> Hi Ladies! I found this article and thought it might be a good read for those of you ttc with pcos or other ovulation issues:
> 
> https://therotundaramblings.blogspot.com/2011/02/myo-inositol-helps-women-to-conceive.html

Thank you so much! I did some googling about myo-inositol and stumbled on a product that contains it, called Pregnitude. 

There's an article here about it https://pcosdiva.com/2012/07/ask-amy-does-pregnitude-really-work-for-pcos/

The doctor quoted in that article is Scott Roseff, MD, FACOG, a Reproductive Endocrinologist and PCOS Expert with the South Florida Institute for Reproductive Medicine (SFIRM) in Boca Raton, FL.

He says " My protocol is for women to try Pregnitude first, before Clomid, because my experience has been that women on Pregnitude ovulate as frequently as patients taking Clomid but without the troublesome side effects like moodiness.&#8221;

I'm definitely going to do some more research on this and will give it a try if it turns out to be safe!


----------



## Heather11

klrh said:


> BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
> Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!


Awesome!!! Congrats!! :flower:


----------



## minuet

klrh said:


> BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
> Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!

Wow another BFP! Congrats!


----------



## +tivethoughts

Congrats to everyone who got their bfp's. 

I am 2 days late but testing negative still, I know they say ur not out til the witch shows her face, but still.....I don't think I'll test again until I'm say 7/8 days late unless I come on before. 

Good luck to all others testing! Xx


----------



## danielle1984

klrh said:


> BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
> Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: Julesillini8 :bfp:
:bfp: Medzi :bfp:
:bfp: Klrh :bfp: 

Congrats!!! :dance:


----------



## Julesillini8

Quest55 said:


> Temps have gone down slightly, but outside temps are getting much cooler and we sleep with some windows open, could this effect my temping even though I am under the covers? I tested this morning with FRER and got BFN. I am only 11 DPO so I still have SOME hope but its fading quickly. Its easy to assume that because so many people get their BFP early, that I will too so it's discouraging. I REEEEEALLLY REEEAAALLY want this, please please please god let this be the month for me. I am so tired of only seeing one line!!:cry:

Fingers crossed, hoping for ya!


----------



## Julesillini8

klrh said:


> BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
> Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!

Yeay congrats to you!


----------



## BEE86

Hi can I join you? im 9dpo today and tested with a dollar tree test earlier and I thought I saw somesthing but also my eyes could have played trick on me. After 20 minutes the line that I thought I saw did became clear but it could also be evap line :-(. 
I have been really really really gassy since 6-7 dpo. Some headaches today and a little nauseous and some sharp pains every now and then in my belly. I'll test tomorrow again. This was actually the first time to use an opk clearblue with the smiley and used preseed for the first time. 

Congrats for everybody on their BFP.


----------



## danielle1984

BEE86 said:


> Hi can I join you? im 9dpo today and tested with a dollar tree test earlier and I thought I saw somesthing but also my eyes could have played trick on me. After 20 minutes the line that I thought I saw did became clear but it could also be evap line :-(.
> I have been really really really gassy since 6-7 dpo. Some headaches today and a little nauseous and some sharp pains every now and then in my belly. I'll test tomorrow again. This was actually the first time to use an opk clearblue with the smiley and used preseed for the first time.
> 
> Congrats for everybody on their BFP.

Sounds promising. Keep testing, I hope you get your bfp :hugs:


----------



## Heather11

BEE86 said:


> Hi can I join you? im 9dpo today and tested with a dollar tree test earlier and I thought I saw somesthing but also my eyes could have played trick on me. After 20 minutes the line that I thought I saw did became clear but it could also be evap line :-(.
> I have been really really really gassy since 6-7 dpo. Some headaches today and a little nauseous and some sharp pains every now and then in my belly. I'll test tomorrow again. This was actually the first time to use an opk clearblue with the smiley and used preseed for the first time.
> 
> Congrats for everybody on their BFP.

Good luck!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats to all that got there BFP... I'm suppose O soon, I will be testing on the 25th I hate playing the waiting game lol but my date will come soon two days after my one year anniversary it will be the best gift ever.


----------



## PiperDilly

AF may have caught me yesterday but that's okay because I still have another chance this month! Will you please mark me down for the 31st? 2 chances in 1 month, can't beat that! 

congrats to the new BFP! And GL to all the beautiful mamas testing soon.


----------



## baby1wanted

klrh said:


> BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
> Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!

Woo hoo, congrats! :happydance:



Heather11 said:


> I would love to be added to this list! I am testing around the 15th!

Welcome Heather and good luck!



BEE86 said:


> Hi can I join you? im 9dpo today and tested with a dollar tree test earlier and I thought I saw somesthing but also my eyes could have played trick on me. After 20 minutes the line that I thought I saw did became clear but it could also be evap line :-(.
> I have been really really really gassy since 6-7 dpo. Some headaches today and a little nauseous and some sharp pains every now and then in my belly. I'll test tomorrow again. This was actually the first time to use an opk clearblue with the smiley and used preseed for the first time.
> 
> Congrats for everybody on their BFP.

Welcome BEE - sounds like that could be the start of something, keeping FXd for you :flower:



PiperDilly said:


> AF may have caught me yesterday but that's okay because I still have another chance this month! Will you please mark me down for the 31st? 2 chances in 1 month, can't beat that!
> 
> congrats to the new BFP! And GL to all the beautiful mamas testing soon.

Sorry AF got you hun, amazing positive attitude though - October can still be your month! :hugs:


----------



## Firefly153

Still no af, but a big fat :bfn: this morning. Symptoms all gone except for sore heavy boobs. Expecting the :witch: to fly in any day now


----------



## DSemcho

klrh said:


> BFP at 11DPO! Took a FRER at 6am BFN took one at noon and got a BFP
> Took another one just to make sure and it was BFP also! I was in shock!

YAY!!!!!! Another BFP! This thread has been super lucky!



Firefly153 said:


> Still no af, but a big fat :bfn: this morning. Symptoms all gone except for sore heavy boobs. Expecting the :witch: to fly in any day now

I'm sorry Firefly. :(





AFM- still getting some slight cramps, my temp is still up (98.4) and that's the 13th high temp for the cycle... Getting brownish CM - which I do know that means old blood so could that mean AF is coming!? I don't normally get brown before I get AF - I just get heavy red AF.... And I got a BFN this morning at 13DPO and FMU... Thinking about getting a FRER if I can find one on base... Or just testing tomorrow....


----------



## echo

Good luck DSemcho, and other testers! 

Congrats to the new BFP's!!

AFM, pretty sure the wicked witch will be flying in within the next 48 hrs, temp is sliding downwards.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

This thread is just racking up the bfps h&h 9 months to you all


----------



## schultzie18

Pretty sure AF is going to be starting... :( I started spotting last night... By wednesday it will be fully here... I guess I will be moving on to next month... Congrats to those who got a BFP!!!!!!!! How exciting!!!!!! Those who got AF I am sending lots of hugs!!!!!!


----------



## oneday87

congratulation to everyone that got their bfp! :happydance::happydance:

And sorry to those AF got :hugs:

It was my test date at the weekend but bfn!! so im waiting till af shows now. My temps started to drop from Saturday too but i had a slight rise today but nothing major. they are super low now. So im positive af is on her way she is just playing silly buggers :cry: 

Lots of luck and :dust: to everyone still waiting. x


----------



## minuet

Sorry to those of you having temp drops :(


----------



## oneday87

Af just showed. i'm out girls. best of luck to the rest of you left waiting.


----------



## lynzpraying

Congratulations to the :bfp:'s!!
Sorry to all who's AF showed :hugs:
Hope you're all well?
I am 8DPO today and have prctically no symptoms whatsoever so feeling pretty low about this month :shrug:
The only thing I have felt is the (very) odd twinge in my abdomen, still got lots of creamy CM, my cervix is really high and I needed to nap yesterday but fine today
:dust: to all


----------



## Heather11

Congrats to all the BFP's!! 

I am 6-7 DPO and today I have a little aching in my lower back, but that is it. Not sure if that means anything at all! Argh I hate the wait I just want to know!


----------



## Julesillini8

Heather11 said:


> Congrats to all the BFP's!!
> 
> I am 6-7 DPO and today I have a little aching in my lower back, but that is it. Not sure if that means anything at all! Argh I hate the wait I just want to know!

Good Luck to you.... Hang in there a few more days befor testing!


----------



## Julesillini8

lynzpraying said:


> Congratulations to the :bfp:'s!!
> Sorry to all who's AF showed :hugs:
> Hope you're all well?
> I am 8DPO today and have prctically no symptoms whatsoever so feeling pretty low about this month :shrug:
> The only thing I have felt is the (very) odd twinge in my abdomen, still got lots of creamy CM, my cervix is really high and I needed to nap yesterday but fine today
> :dust: to all

Hang in there. I felt normal the whole time and still got a positive test, ( same with my first pregnancy too). So don't worry about symptoms, just keep af away!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrat Klrh! Yay for another :bfp:

:hugs: to those who :witch: got and fx next cycle will be your cycle!


----------



## Avid

Hey y'all! Congratulations on the BFPs to those who got them! You give us hope that it can happen.

When it doesn't happen month after month, it sometime feels like it can't ever happen, if you know what I mean.

Was gonna test today (wedding anniversary and 11 DPO), but couldn't handle the disappointment of the BFN so will wait out for that darn :witch:

Julesillini8 - you're right about symptoms. In theory - there should just be normal AF symptoms. The rise in Progesterone as usual - just that if pregnant, the progesterone just doesn't fall (the drop before AF). That's in theory of course. Every woman is different, and every pregnancy different of course. Just something to remember if you kill yourself symptom spotting. (er... which I basically do!). Congrats on your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## BEE86

Hey all :wave:


I tested this morning with dollar tree test. I think its an evap :nope:

this line wasnt visible until like 20 min later. Will go to walmart later and get me an FRER. OMG im such an addict :test:


Im 9dpo today


Here is my test from this morning.

Will post my FRER later. Have to get some laundry done now :iron:

Amazing all the housework that you can acomplish on a day off :awww:

BYEEEEE
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 18 KB
Views: 17


----------



## danielle1984

BEE86 said:


> Hey all :wave:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning with dollar tree test. I think its an evap :nope:
> 
> this line wasnt visible until like 20 min later. Will go to walmart later and get me an FRER. OMG im such an addict :test:
> 
> 
> Im 9dpo today
> 
> 
> Here is my test from this morning.
> 
> Will post my FRER later. Have to get some laundry done now :iron:
> 
> Amazing all the housework that you can acomplish on a day off :awww:
> 
> BYEEEEE

I can see the line! retest :happydance:


----------



## lady1985

Well ladies :witch: she got me! CD 3 for me today :nope:

Sad but I'm not getting upset...going for a nice week break this month when i'll be ovulating and will be using OPKS for sure.

Good luck every1 and congrats to all thoses BFP H&H 9 months :kiss:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Firefly153

I'm out ladies :witch: has flown in on her evil stick 2 days early :(

Good luck and :dust: to all the ladies still to test this month

Hugs to the ladies the :witch: got and congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to all the ladies with :bfp:


----------



## Isismoon

Af due today or tomorrow but not gonna test til friday (even though I want to) got af like cramps, sore boobs and cm is just wet so not holding out much hope


----------



## ES89

minuet said:


> ES89 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone  never thought it would take so long to fall pg. I feel like I've tried everything n zilch
> 
> Your signature says that you're waiting for your hubby's SA, do you have that planned soon?
> Up to 50% of fertility problems are related to the man's side of things, and since you've been TTC for so long it is worth getting him checked out.
> I'm sorry the spotting showed up again :( :hugs:Click to expand...

My OH is booked in for December 5th, that was the soonest he could get in :-( maybe we will get some answers then


----------



## cherrywhite

Hey AF showed up early, I was convinced I was preggy! Symptoms galore! Never mind eh.


----------



## Heather11

cherrywhite said:


> Hey AF showed up early, I was convinced I was preggy! Symptoms galore! Never mind eh.


Booooo!!!! Here's to next month! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## ES89

Af is here full force. My god the cramps this cycle :-( ouch ouch ouch! Seems so early to say bring on the November thread! GL to everyone still in!


----------



## Julesillini8

Avid said:


> Hey y'all! Congratulations on the BFPs to those who got them! You give us hope that it can happen.
> 
> When it doesn't happen month after month, it sometime feels like it can't ever happen, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Was gonna test today (wedding anniversary and 11 DPO), but couldn't handle the disappointment of the BFN so will wait out for that darn :witch:
> 
> Julesillini8 - you're right about symptoms. In theory - there should just be normal AF symptoms. The rise in Progesterone as usual - just that if pregnant, the progesterone just doesn't fall (the drop before AF). That's in theory of course. Every woman is different, and every pregnancy different of course. Just something to remember if you kill yourself symptom spotting. (er... which I basically do!). Congrats on your BFP! :thumbup:

Hey avid. Oh man hope af stays away and you can test soon! Maybe this is your month! 
Ps. I'm glad someone understands the science behind symptom spotting... ( I have a science, biology background and have a very practical mind ) Everyone on here seems to have a huge list, ha! All of those usually can vary cycle to cycle but all can be attributed to normal hormone fluctuations in a regular cycle.... People drive themselves crazy with it and then get so let down... But like you say, I guess every woman's body is diff.... Just don't drive yourself mad if you don't have symptoms... That definitely doesn't mean you're out. Good luck to you!


----------



## moose31

:witch:I am a Halloween tester Fx the witch stays away :witch:

GL every one


----------



## midgey123

Wow there are so many Bfp's on here already! Congrats to all with a Bfp :) and good luck and babydust to those waiting to test


----------



## shellgirl

Just heard from the doc...my HCG tripled in less than 48 hours! Went from a 45 at 12dpo am to a 140 at 14dpo pm. I feel safer about being excited now :yipee:


----------



## danielle1984

that's great shell! I'm going tomorrow, I hope the numbers will be good.


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> that's great shell! I'm going tomorrow, I hope the numbers will be good.

Thanks! I'm sure your numbers will be great too. Fx'd for you. I'm not going back again now until the 23rd for my u/s. Just praying that little bean keeps growing. Are you getting more blood work tomorrow or an u/s?


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> that's great shell! I'm going tomorrow, I hope the numbers will be good.
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure your numbers will be great too. Fx'd for you. I'm not going back again now until the 23rd for my u/s. Just praying that little bean keeps growing. Are you getting more blood work tomorrow or an u/s?Click to expand...

blood test tomorrow and I have an u/s this friday to make sure little one is at the right place.


----------



## Heather11

danielle1984 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> that's great shell! I'm going tomorrow, I hope the numbers will be good.
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure your numbers will be great too. Fx'd for you. I'm not going back again now until the 23rd for my u/s. Just praying that little bean keeps growing. Are you getting more blood work tomorrow or an u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> blood test tomorrow and I have an u/s this friday to make sure little one is at the right place.Click to expand...

So exciting!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Heather11

I am crampy again today ....around to my back as well! Hmmmm


----------



## shellgirl

danielle1984 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> that's great shell! I'm going tomorrow, I hope the numbers will be good.
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure your numbers will be great too. Fx'd for you. I'm not going back again now until the 23rd for my u/s. Just praying that little bean keeps growing. Are you getting more blood work tomorrow or an u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> blood test tomorrow and I have an u/s this friday to make sure little one is at the right place.Click to expand...

Praying it's in the right home. I'm sure it is :hugs:


----------



## Medzi

Don't worry Danielle - I'm sure all is good this time around :)


----------



## stargazer01

BEE86 said:


> Hi can I join you? im 9dpo today and tested with a dollar tree test earlier and I thought I saw somesthing but also my eyes could have played trick on me. After 20 minutes the line that I thought I saw did became clear but it could also be evap line :-(.
> I have been really really really gassy since 6-7 dpo. Some headaches today and a little nauseous and some sharp pains every now and then in my belly. I'll test tomorrow again. This was actually the first time to use an opk clearblue with the smiley and used preseed for the first time.
> 
> Congrats for everybody on their BFP.

Welcome!!! :)



Firefly153 said:


> Still no af, but a big fat :bfn: this morning. Symptoms all gone except for sore heavy boobs. Expecting the :witch: to fly in any day now

:hugs:


----------



## Jcliff

I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!
 



Attached Files:







BFP!!!.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## shellgirl

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

YAY!!!! :happydance: Congrats Jcliff!!!! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

Congrats!!! :happydance: That's great news and FX's everything goes well.


----------



## Heather11

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!


YAY!!! So exciting!!!


----------



## Medzi

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

Yay! Congrats! :flower:


----------



## minuet

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

Yay congrats! I hope this one sticks for you. :hugs:


----------



## minuet

So sorry to all those ladies that AF just snuck up on :(


 AFM, having way too much heartburn, the same as I had when I was using progesterone cream. I'm wondering if I actually did finally ovulate, but have to wait the temps out to see for sure.


----------



## minuet

ES89 said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> My OH is booked in for December 5th, that was the soonest he could get in :-( maybe we will get some answers then
> 
> I'm sorry you have to wait so long. :(Click to expand...


----------



## elt1013

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

How many dpo are you? Congrats...those are some beautiful lines!!!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! I am sure there are many more to come!


----------



## Jcliff

elt1013 said:


> Jcliff said:
> 
> 
> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!
> 
> How many dpo are you? Congrats...those are some beautiful lines!!!Click to expand...

I am 12DPO. I got a BFN this morning, FMU! Came home from work at 7pm and was sure I was going to get another BFN. Took the EPT and didnt believe it, then FRER BFP. I have been getting very very faint WONFOs the last few days. Im really hoping everything goes well. Ive had 2 early mc in one year.


----------



## Julesillini8

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

YEay congrats to you!!! I know it will stick. ;)


----------



## BritneyNChris

Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

Aww yay congrats Jcliff, your lines are looking greats. :thumbup:
To everyone the :witch: has gotten her go plenty :hugs:
On another hand I have so long to wait to test really need a buddy.


----------



## DSemcho

Another day where I will read the posts from last night when I get home from work today. 


Anywho - I'm pretty sure I'm out to... Cramps are increasing, today is 14DPO... Temp went down from 98.4 to 98.1..... =/ We're taking the next two cycles off so maybe after that it will work... DH did say we can officially start trying now though instead of NTNP :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Medzi

DSemcho said:


> Another day where I will read the posts from last night when I get home from work today.
> 
> 
> Anywho - I'm pretty sure I'm out to... Cramps are increasing, today is 14DPO... Temp went down from 98.4 to 98.1..... =/ We're taking the next two cycles off so maybe after that it will work... DH did say we can officially start trying now though instead of NTNP :happydance::happydance::happydance:

whooo hoo to the trying! :thumbup:


----------



## BritneyNChris

DSemcho said:


> Another day where I will read the posts from last night when I get home from work today.
> 
> 
> Anywho - I'm pretty sure I'm out to... Cramps are increasing, today is 14DPO... Temp went down from 98.4 to 98.1..... =/ We're taking the next two cycles off so maybe after that it will work... DH did say we can officially start trying now though instead of NTNP :happydance::happydance::happydance:

DSemcho, Thats really good news. Well not the part with on you probably being out now but on the part were DH said you guys can officially start trying :). Thats great news hun,when do you take your temp in the morning or night? My temps are pretty normal 98.3 in the am but shoots up to 98.9 at night is that weird? I'm still confused on testing I thought it was only to catch when O was coming?


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Another day where I will read the posts from last night when I get home from work today.
> 
> 
> Anywho - I'm pretty sure I'm out to... Cramps are increasing, today is 14DPO... Temp went down from 98.4 to 98.1..... =/ We're taking the next two cycles off so maybe after that it will work... DH did say we can officially start trying now though instead of NTNP :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Aw sorry your temp is dropping, it was looking good for a while. It's exciting to offically move from NTNP to TTC, we did that the first of July. :D
Only thing is, it suddenly becomes more stressful and frustrating when things don't work properly!


----------



## Ylanda

My TCOYF chart has suddenly calculated Sunday to have been my O-day - waaaaaaaaaaay later than I thought. So now I have no idea when I'll test. I shall keep you posted.

GL to all!


----------



## MrsNorm

Hi everyone!! My dh and i have been trying for over a year now with no luck. He works away at times so timing it can be hard. I felt like giving up. This month we only went by cm. Thurs i had lots of ewcm friday we dtd (less ewcm friday) Saturday more watery Sunday and Monday dried up last night and today creamy. 

Do you think we may have caught it in time? 

I used an instead soft cup to help after we dtd. 

Sorry tmi.


----------



## schultzie18

Af is here yet again... on to next month... good luck to those who are waiting to test!


----------



## anneliese

I got my first ever BFP today!! Really can't believe it! I got a nice dark line that went darker than the test line. I don't know when I O'd this month because I wasn't temping, but based on my normal O dates, I'm anywhere from 4wks6days to 5wks1day. Here's my test

https://i45.tinypic.com/330basg.jpg


----------



## Ylanda

wow, that is a big FAT bfp if there's ever been one! Congrats and a happy and healthy nine months to you!


----------



## anneliese

ty ylanda, I'm even a bit worried it may be a faulty test or something since the line was so good lol!


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats anneliese!


----------



## DSemcho

YAY for the BFP!!


I test in the AM - between 5:30am and 6:30am. :) But my cramps went away and so did the brown color - now there is nothing! Just CM... I bought some FRER's but I'm gonna wait a couple of more days to take those.


----------



## Avid

Morning!

Sorry to the ladies for whom the :witch: showed. That darn woman! The BFPs keep us coming back, so thank you to everyone who got a BFP and posted!

Me: Tested yesterday (DPO 11) with a early response from CVs. There was what was probably an evap, which left me in turmoil. Also, I should have had my temp drop and my usual "hormonal" feeling go away before AF - but temps are still high and still feel rubbish, which gives me hope that either I could still be in this month or AF is going to be a couple of days late. 

Either way, it's getting towards the end of the TWW for me - so just to get an answer (whatever the answer) is good news. :coffee:


----------



## shellgirl

anneliese said:


> I got my first ever BFP today!! Really can't believe it! I got a nice dark line that went darker than the test line. I don't know when I O'd this month because I wasn't temping, but based on my normal O dates, I'm anywhere from 4wks6days to 5wks1day. Here's my test
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/330basg.jpg

Congratulation Anneliese! You better believe that BFP, it's fantastic!!! And according to how far along you are, it makes sense that the line is darker than the control line. YAY!:happydance:


----------



## anneliese

I'm happy the line is so dark, but now the hard part is waiting for the blood test to confirm and then ultrasound. I don't even feel pregnant currently. My only symptoms are fatigue, hunger and sore boobs


----------



## echo

Congrats Annaleise!


----------



## echo

So today af is due. So far, no sign of that witch (I usually spot a day or two before). I have had a 15 day LP before, and FF could be wrong about o, it could have actually been 2 days later, what I think of as the fallback rise.

Holding out to test.


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> So today af is due. So far, no sign of that witch (I usually spot a day or two before). I have had a 15 day LP before, and FF could be wrong about o, it could have actually been 2 days later, what I think of as the fallback rise.
> 
> Holding out to test.

It's looking good echo!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, I've been gone for the long weekend and so much as happened on this thread!

First, huge congrats to Parabellum and Dutchdad, Medzi, JCliff, Jules, Klrh and Annelise on your BFPS! Wishing you a very H & H 9 months!

Big :hugs: to everyone who have gotten AF.

Shellgirl, I am so glad that your initial blood results were good and that they keep getting better! Very happy for you.

Echo, I think your chart looks really good! Fx for you.


----------



## DSemcho

Not feeling so good today. Had a rough day at work because I was in a bad mood (never am! I'm normally happy go lucky). Came home and bright lights made me feel horrible - got a migraine and took a nap... Woke up for like 5 minutes and fell back asleep and I didn't even hear my husband leave (which we have to slam the door because it won't shut properly unless we do). I'm extremely nauseous to.... Still getting a BFN at 14DPO - but on countdowntopregnancy I'm only 8DPO and I OV'ed on CD22 instead of CD16 which is where FF has me... So I'm confused. Ugh I hate feeling like butthole.


----------



## MrsNorm

Congratulations!!!!!

I checked my cm again earlier and found a load of ewcm then just to double check checked again and got sticky cm.

Confused!!!!!

Dh back Thurs so will dtd again then. 

So worried about missing yet another month :(


----------



## Avid

DSemcho said:


> Not feeling so good today. Had a rough day at work because I was in a bad mood (never am! I'm normally happy go lucky). Came home and bright lights made me feel horrible - got a migraine and took a nap... Woke up for like 5 minutes and fell back asleep and I didn't even hear my husband leave (which we have to slam the door because it won't shut properly unless we do). I'm extremely nauseous to.... Still getting a BFN at 14DPO - but on countdowntopregnancy I'm only 8DPO and I OV'ed on CD22 instead of CD16 which is where FF has me... So I'm confused. Ugh I hate feeling like butthole.

Hey DSemcho... don't feel like butthole. But your symptoms sound pretty good - so be cheery about feeling like butthole?

Good luck, anyway. You're always so positive on this thread - be the same for yourself, ya hear?


----------



## DSemcho

I usually am - it's hard to be cheery when I feel sooooo crummy. I really REALLY want to vomit =/

Maybe playing some Oblivion will help... I just want to go to bed and snuggle with the DH.


----------



## JandK

Well I am 10dpiui. We have decided that if this one doesnt take we will be done with IUI. The stress and expense is getting to us. We will continue trying for 6 more months with a fresh sperm donor. This morning I saw the tiniest of spotting. Im cd24 so Im hoping its not an early period like last month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test. I will be testing Saturday if AF doesnt show up first...


----------



## BritneyNChris

anneliese said:


> I got my first ever BFP today!! Really can't believe it! I got a nice dark line that went darker than the test line. I don't know when I O'd this month because I wasn't temping, but based on my normal O dates, I'm anywhere from 4wks6days to 5wks1day. Here's my test
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/330basg.jpg

Congrats Anneliese, very nice lines :)


----------



## Avid

Pook. I'm out. That darn witch got me.

On to a new cycle. Good luck to you all. Look forward to getting on the November BFPs thread. Good luck everyone who's still waiting.


----------



## kimmik2344

The :witch: came so day 2 of her and then another wait to ovulate and another 2 weeks to follow. I stop hoping and just gonna let it happen. This time should be better as I won't be stressed out as much as life is settling down. Oh well. GL to everyone and congrats to all the BPs


----------



## echo

Sorry, Kim. :hugs:


----------



## Trying2012

Congratulations for all the BFPs :) 

:hugs: for all the ladies AF has caught. 

:dust: to everyone else xx


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> Not feeling so good today. Had a rough day at work because I was in a bad mood (never am! I'm normally happy go lucky). Came home and bright lights made me feel horrible - got a migraine and took a nap... Woke up for like 5 minutes and fell back asleep and I didn't even hear my husband leave (which we have to slam the door because it won't shut properly unless we do). I'm extremely nauseous to.... Still getting a BFN at 14DPO - but on countdowntopregnancy I'm only 8DPO and I OV'ed on CD22 instead of CD16 which is where FF has me... So I'm confused. Ugh I hate feeling like butthole.


14DPO lines up with your EWCM and positive OPK, but it is also possible that you didn't O until CD22.
As for still getting a BFN - many women don't get a positive test until they are later than late, so that doesn't necessarily mean your O date was wrong. You aren't out yet!
I'm sorry you're feeling sick. :(



MrsNorm said:


> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> I checked my cm again earlier and found a load of ewcm then just to double check checked again and got sticky cm.
> 
> Confused!!!!!
> 
> Dh back Thurs so will dtd again then.
> 
> So worried about missing yet another month :(

 Don't be confused, you can have two types of fluid on the same day. Always record the most fertile fluid though. 
Hope this month works for you!


----------



## lorojovanos

Still waiting for things to happen, just finished Provera last night, temps dropped two days in a row, then back up again this morning. Started on my EPO again, just waiting for AF to come on anytime now...


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Still waiting for things to happen, just finished Provera last night, temps dropped two days in a row, then back up again this morning. Started on my EPO again, just waiting for AF to come on anytime now...

Hang in there loro!


----------



## Karynmski

anneliese said:


> I got my first ever BFP today!! Really can't believe it! I got a nice dark line that went darker than the test line. I don't know when I O'd this month because I wasn't temping, but based on my normal O dates, I'm anywhere from 4wks6days to 5wks1day. Here's my test
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/330basg.jpg

Wow!! Thats an amazing BFP!! Congrats and a happy and healthy 9 months to you! Send some of that :dust: this way.


----------



## echo

Almost there, Loro!


----------



## meli1981

good luck to everyone who still needs to test!


----------



## baby1wanted

shellgirl said:


> Just heard from the doc...my HCG tripled in less than 48 hours! Went from a 45 at 12dpo am to a 140 at 14dpo pm. I feel safer about being excited now :yipee:

Great numbers!, So happy for you :happydance:



Jcliff said:


> I GOT MY BFP today!!!! I am excited! This is pregnancy #3! First two were early MC. Hope this sticks!!

Congrats! Hoping this is your sticky bean and you have a H&H 9 months :happydance:



danielle1984 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> that's great shell! I'm going tomorrow, I hope the numbers will be good.
> 
> Thanks! I'm sure your numbers will be great too. Fx'd for you. I'm not going back again now until the 23rd for my u/s. Just praying that little bean keeps growing. Are you getting more blood work tomorrow or an u/s?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> blood test tomorrow and I have an u/s this friday to make sure little one is at the right place.Click to expand...


FX'd for you too Danielle - sure everything will be fine :hugs:



anneliese said:


> I got my first ever BFP today!! Really can't believe it! I got a nice dark line that went darker than the test line. I don't know when I O'd this month because I wasn't temping, but based on my normal O dates, I'm anywhere from 4wks6days to 5wks1day. Here's my test
> 
> https://i45.tinypic.com/330basg.jpg

Congrats to you too - fab line! :happydance:



meli1981 said:


> good luck to everyone who still needs to test!

Thanks Meli! I'm not testing till the end of the month and it seems ages away!


----------



## DSemcho

Not feeling like butthole as much today - yay! I'm a bit annoyed though - DH spent our WHOLE savings in less then 4 days... >_< Bought $700 worth of recording equipment &&& then last night bought a $1,4000 Apple IMac for his recording stuff.... It makes me SUPER annoyed but it's his money to. Hopefully it's the last big purchase he'll make for a long time - and I'll get him back by buying something expensive that I want when we have enough. He can't complain :) So I asked DH last night if we really are gonna start TTC and he kinda ignored the question or would change the subject. I'm going to ask one more time today and if he gives me the same response as last night (ignoring or changing subject) then I'm gonna take it as he was fucking with me.... And you're gonna hear of a southern belle going nuclear on her DH.

As for other things - cramps and brown CM went away. The brown CM was there for two days - but no blood. Today is 15DPO - not testing today. If you go by my normal cycles then I'm due in 2 days. I'm supposed to have 32 day cycles but the last two have been messed up - one of them was 3 days early and the most recent was 1 day early. This morning when I took my temp I realized I put the wrong temp in yesterday, yesterday's was 98.2 so I fixed that. This morning was 98.1 so it looks like it's declining which is why I'm not going to test again until AF shows up. Still nauseous though. Hopefully my temperature shoots back up.


----------



## Ylanda

DSemcho, I can well believe that you would go nuclear if it turns out he was messing with you! Fingers crossed he was serious! 

Good luck also for your temps going back up. Mine dropped today, as well (4dpo according to my chart) but I'm still above the coverline so I'm hoping I'm still ok...


----------



## DSemcho

A dip at 4DPO is normal - it's your estrogen surging :)


----------



## Ylanda

Wahey! Thanks, that might just have made my day! :D :happydance:

The temping still boggles my mind, this is my first cycle temping and until yesterday I thought I hadn't O'd at all because the temps just didn't make sense to me. But apparently I O'd on Saturday. :)


----------



## garfie

Just popping by ladies

:happydance: to all the new BFPs

:dust::dust::dust: to all the ladies who are about to O

:hugs: to the ladies in the boring tww

AFM - CD10 - Monitor HIGH - nothing to report:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Ylanda said:


> Wahey! Thanks, that might just have made my day! :D :happydance:
> 
> The temping still boggles my mind, this is my first cycle temping and until yesterday I thought I hadn't O'd at all because the temps just didn't make sense to me. But apparently I O'd on Saturday. :)

Lol... Yeah you get a dip early in your LP - I got mine at 6DPO... If you get a second dip then rise it could be implantation depending on when in your phase it does it. I've gotten a third dip, but I'm waiting for my temp to go back up. If it doesn't then I'm sure I'm out for the month. So just a few more days.


----------



## Ylanda

That's really helpful, thanks DSemcho! :) I get so excited about temping that I actually look forward to waking up... I'm strange!


----------



## DSemcho

Nah your not strange at all. This is my first cycle temping through the whole thing honestly :)

I got excited about my second rise - but it seems AF might come for me if my temp doesn't go back up.


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed DSemcho your temps go back up :happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

I'm hoping they do. This is the longest LP I've had since I was a teenager.


----------



## garfie

Hmmm was just stalking your chart hun do you normally spot before AF? - and you do know that temps unfortunately don't go up every time a woman is pregnant - my friend has just found out on another thread and her temps were dropping they have only gone up recently after having her pg confirmed:flower:

When did you last test?:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## DSemcho

Yesterday - and it was BFN. It wasn't really spotting as much as it was two days of brown CM. I just called it spotting... And I never got any red at all - which I never get brown CM before my period.


----------



## echo

BFN. :af:


----------



## DSemcho

It's not over yet!


----------



## midgey123

Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:


----------



## DSemcho

SO!........... DH came home... I asked him again... He informed me "if you weren't serious about you being angry about the computer then why should you expect me to be serious about us trying." Needless to say I'm UBER mad.... On top of that AF is showing up >_<

Worst. Day. EVER. See ya'll next year...


----------



## danielle1984

midgey123 said:


> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kiwi4545

Did your test turn out positive? I am waiting until Oct 18!! Man these days drag on!


----------



## lorojovanos

MIDGY- Congratulations!
DSEMCHO- :( I responded in the other thread. 
ECHO- Sorry about bfn, chart still looks good
MINUET- You switched over to vaginal temping right? I'm just wondering why it looks like you had a shift in temps and a lot of open circles? When I switched, from oral to vaginal, if my oral temp was 36.50, my vaginal temp would be about 36.58-36.62. So considerably higher...
AFM-Another temp rise this morning, I don't know what I was expecting, maybe a constant decline and temps, not this up and down up and down...:(


----------



## Karynmski

midgey123 said:


> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:

Congrats Midgey!! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!:happydance:


----------



## midgey123

Thank you so much I'm praying for all of you :) I'll stalk this thread :)


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Midgey! 

So sorry Dsemcho. I would be very upset with him. I hope it works out ok and you get your BFP sooner than expected.


----------



## echo

Congrats Midgey!!


----------



## kidchichi

Hi can i join your thread i will be testing on oct 27 currently i am on CD12 with a 28day cycle I don't want to test early so i will be testing the day AF is due. Since i have been hoping for that BFP for 2 yrs now.. So currently i'm waiting to ovulate which will be around the 13th i don't chart or anything because i am tired of the disappointments...Good luck to the other TTCers...


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Congrats to those who got bfp's!!!
Sorry to those ladies that af came :(
Loro sorry you are still in limbo! Great pic by the way!
DSemcho sorry about your situation. Men can be buttheads sometimes!

Afm- 8dpo today. Got some light pink on the tp today. (sorry tmi!) Hoping it's ib and not af coming really really early!


----------



## echo

Good luck Kel!


----------



## midgey123

I was supposed to test on the 16th sorry lol :)
Good luck to all of you praying my ass off over here! :)


----------



## Isismoon

Got my first :bfp: at 7.30 this morning, tested again with different cheapie and :bfp: this afternoon :happydance:


----------



## echo

Congrats!


----------



## midgey123

Congrats :)!! H&H 9 months for you!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Huge congrats to both Midgey and Isismoom on your BFPs! Wishing you both an H&H 9 months!

Loro: I hope your new cycle starts very soon. Fx for you!

Echo: I hope AF stays away, your chart still looks good!

DSemcho: Sorry about everything! I too would be so upset if my DH ever pulled anything like that.

Big :hugs: to everyone who has gotten AF.


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Isismoon!


----------



## minuet

Ylanda said:


> Wahey! Thanks, that might just have made my day! :D :happydance:
> 
> The temping still boggles my mind, this is my first cycle temping and until yesterday I thought I hadn't O'd at all because the temps just didn't make sense to me. But apparently I O'd on Saturday. :)

 You should add a link to your chart in your signature for all of us who love to stalk charts! :)



echo said:


> BFN. :af:

 I still think your chart looks good. :)



DSemcho said:


> SO!........... DH came home... I asked him again... He informed me "if you weren't serious about you being angry about the computer then why should you expect me to be serious about us trying." Needless to say I'm UBER mad.... On top of that AF is showing up >_<
> 
> Worst. Day. EVER. See ya'll next year...

 That's horrible! I hope he realizes what an awful thing that was to do to you. :(




Isismoon said:


> Got my first :bfp: at 7.30 this morning, tested again with different cheapie and :bfp: this afternoon :happydance:

Yay congrats!


----------



## echo

Hey Stargazer!

Can you change my test date to 10/13. I changed the settings on FF and my chart changed. Thanks!


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> MINUET- You switched over to vaginal temping right? I'm just wondering why it looks like you had a shift in temps and a lot of open circles? When I switched, from oral to vaginal, if my oral temp was 36.50, my vaginal temp would be about 36.58-36.62. So considerably higher...
> AFM-Another temp rise this morning, I don't know what I was expecting, maybe a constant decline and temps, not this up and down up and down...:(

 Yes I switched to vaginally, and I even switched the default testing time to 6 am but it still shows them as open circles, no idea why. But since CD66 they've been at the same time.
It's definitely higher than oral which is good as I was always worried my temps were too low, and I'm just waiting it out to see if there's a clear shift from CD66 onward. 
The last few days I've noticed the same symptoms I had when taking the progesterone cream - lots of heartburn, queasy, emotional, irritable - so am wondering if it's possible I actually O'd; but I don't think the temps reflect that. 


I see you're still waiting too, that's weird - I'd have thought it'd just steadily decline too. Just lots of waiting around here I guess. :( :coffee:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

congrats to all the new :bfp:s


----------



## shellgirl

ProudArmyWife said:


> congrats to all the new :bfp:s

Congrats Isimoon! :happydance:


----------



## Twag

Can I join hoping for my October :bfp: 

I am either 6 or 4dpo today :shrug: and AF is due Thursday 18/10

So far as far as TWW symptoms go I have been feeling queasy and been having AF type cramps and some pinchy twinges and a lower back ache like I get with AF! :wacko:

We did a lot of bd at the right times so FX

:dust: to everyone else waiting to test
:hugs: to everyone the :witch: caught


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MINUET- You switched over to vaginal temping right? I'm just wondering why it looks like you had a shift in temps and a lot of open circles? When I switched, from oral to vaginal, if my oral temp was 36.50, my vaginal temp would be about 36.58-36.62. So considerably higher...
> AFM-Another temp rise this morning, I don't know what I was expecting, maybe a constant decline and temps, not this up and down up and down...:(
> 
> Yes I switched to vaginally, and I even switched the default testing time to 6 am but it still shows them as open circles, no idea why. But since CD66 they've been at the same time.
> It's definitely higher than oral which is good as I was always worried my temps were too low, and I'm just waiting it out to see if there's a clear shift from CD66 onward.
> The last few days I've noticed the same symptoms I had when taking the progesterone cream - lots of heartburn, queasy, emotional, irritable - so am wondering if it's possible I actually O'd; but I don't think the temps reflect that.
> 
> 
> I see you're still waiting too, that's weird - I'd have thought it'd just steadily decline too. Just lots of waiting around here I guess. :( :coffee:Click to expand...

Well, orally or vaginally, since CD66, you have had a steady increase in temps... :shrug:

O yah, I'm still waiting, not so patiently anymore. Almost 4 friggin months and now my temps go back up? WTH. 

I'm going to the States tomorrow shopping and since vitamins etc are easier to buy there than here, is there something I should be taking to help increase my odds next cycle with Clomid? I have Vitex which I dont think I can take with the Clomid, and the same with Fertilaid. I will be taking EPO, pernatal and B6's...


----------



## Trying2012

Congratulations on all the :bfp:


----------



## DSemcho

Wow... I'm sorry to do the poor me thing - but this really is not my day. My parents just messaged me on FB and they are having to put down the dog we've had for 10 years..... =/

That dog has been with me through two break ups, and when my ex left she'd stay the night with me and snuggle with me. Through a broken leg, and all kinds of other things. I was looking forward to seeing her when we went back to the states to visit in July :(

Officially the worst day ever.


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi stargazer01

I was on your June thread. I got my BFP that time but sadly it was not a sticky bean. :(

I am on IUI #2 now. Can you add me for the 19th?

:dust: to us all!!!


----------



## DSemcho

&&& yay isis!!!!! :d


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:

Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:


----------



## midgey123

Heather11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...


Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! haha


----------



## midgey123

Heather11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...

That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)


----------



## midgey123

midgey123 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)Click to expand...

Ovulated not populated silly phone hahahha :)


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ovulated not populated silly phone hahahha :)Click to expand...

Hahaha I assumed! I am going to test tomorrow even though it is still early! I am hoping for an anniversary surprise!


----------



## midgey123

Heather11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ovulated not populated silly phone hahahha :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I assumed! I am going to test tomorrow even though it is still early! I am hoping for an anniversary surprise!Click to expand...

That would be the perfect surprise :) 
Don't be too disheartened if it's a bfn you've still got plenty of time yayy I'm going to stalk like crazy tomorrow!!


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ovulated not populated silly phone hahahha :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I assumed! I am going to test tomorrow even though it is still early! I am hoping for an anniversary surprise!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be the perfect surprise :)
> Don't be too disheartened if it's a bfn you've still got plenty of time yayy I'm going to stalk like crazy tomorrow!!Click to expand...

Would be so great and you could be my bump pal as we would be due almost the same time! I will definitely post in the am either way!


----------



## midgey123

Heather11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ovulated not populated silly phone hahahha :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I assumed! I am going to test tomorrow even though it is still early! I am hoping for an anniversary surprise!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be the perfect surprise :)
> Don't be too disheartened if it's a bfn you've still got plenty of time yayy I'm going to stalk like crazy tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Would be so great and you could be my bump pal as we would be due almost the same time! I will definitely post in the am either way!Click to expand...

Definitely!!! That would be great :) I'm so excited for you! I'm just so nervous atm :( I had a chemical a few months ago that hurt so much! I'm just praying my lines get darker this time!


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:
> 
> Yay!!! Congrats to you!!!!!!!!!!!! I am supposed to test on the 15th too!!! Maybe I will have good luck like you!!! :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm praying for you!!! Ill stalk good luck to you lots of babydust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tomorrow is our anniversary too! How awesome would that be! Eeeek! hahaClick to expand...
> 
> That would be amazing!! Maybe it's a good sign? :) are you testing tomorrow? I populated on my partners birthday!! I think that was my good sign :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ovulated not populated silly phone hahahha :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha I assumed! I am going to test tomorrow even though it is still early! I am hoping for an anniversary surprise!Click to expand...
> 
> That would be the perfect surprise :)
> Don't be too disheartened if it's a bfn you've still got plenty of time yayy I'm going to stalk like crazy tomorrow!!Click to expand...
> 
> Would be so great and you could be my bump pal as we would be due almost the same time! I will definitely post in the am either way!Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely!!! That would be great :) I'm so excited for you! I'm just so nervous atm :( I had a chemical a few months ago that hurt so much! I'm just praying my lines get darker this time!Click to expand...


I know how that feels. I had one in Jan! I was so sad that for like 3 days I thought I was going to be a mom :nope:


----------



## midgey123

It's such a horrible feeling isn't it :'( it gets your hopes up so much then it's took away just like that I'm praying it doesn't happen this time :(


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello I have been reading this thread, and it's just so exciting seeing all the bfp! congrats to everyone. I also will be testing on October 26 which by the way is my Bday. ;D praying we all get our Bfp for October.


----------



## Julesillini8

Congrats midgey!!


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Well, orally or vaginally, since CD66, you have had a steady increase in temps... :shrug:
> 
> O yah, I'm still waiting, not so patiently anymore. Almost 4 friggin months and now my temps go back up? WTH.
> 
> I'm going to the States tomorrow shopping and since vitamins etc are easier to buy there than here, is there something I should be taking to help increase my odds next cycle with Clomid? I have Vitex which I dont think I can take with the Clomid, and the same with Fertilaid. I will be taking EPO, pernatal and B6's...

Yeah I'm a bit excited at that steady increase. If it stays above 97.3 for the next few days then I think it'll be safe to say I finally O'd somewhere in there; and hopefully AF will show up to confirm! 
Hubby has been gone a lot for work so there's not much chance of a positive this cycle, but I'm ok with that - just want it to be over already!

Which of course is what you're thinking, with that ridiculously long cycle. That stinks :(
I thought Provera always induced a period? Or does it only work if you're at a certain point in your cycle?

I was doing a lot of reading about royal jelly. One forum thread I read was ladies who were doing IVF, and taking royal jelly to give them good strong ovulation. It seems to work pretty well, some of them even got pregnant naturally and attributed it to the royal jelly. 

Waiting for next cycle to start to try it, but this is the one I got: https://www.vitaminshoppe.com/store/en/browse/sku_detail.jsp?id=RJ-1034

According to the thread, you want that specific brand and bottle, because you want the jelly and pollen but not the propolis; and it's mixed with honey so that it doesn't taste bad. Obviously you can't use it if you're allergic. 

Also, I'd recommend switching to B complex, as you aren't supposed to take B6 on it's own - you need it in the right ratio to the other B vitamins or you'll end up deficient in them. There's a good thread on B&B somewhere on that.
It took some looking, but I found B50 complex at Walmart for dirt cheap, you could check that out. 

Just a couple ideas for you, happy shopping!


----------



## minuet

Twag said:


> Can I join hoping for my October :bfp:
> 
> I am either 6 or 4dpo today :shrug: and AF is due Thursday 18/10
> 
> So far as far as TWW symptoms go I have been feeling queasy and been having AF type cramps and some pinchy twinges and a lower back ache like I get with AF! :wacko:
> 
> We did a lot of bd at the right times so FX
> 
> :dust: to everyone else waiting to test
> :hugs: to everyone the :witch: caught

 Welcome to the thread. :)



Mrs. T said:


> Hi stargazer01
> 
> I was on your June thread. I got my BFP that time but sadly it was not a sticky bean. :(
> 
> I am on IUI #2 now. Can you add me for the 19th?
> 
> :dust: to us all!!!

 Welcome Mrs.T :)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, and we'll wait out the wait with you till the 19th!



Keeping Faith said:


> Hello I have been reading this thread, and it's just so exciting seeing all the bfp! congrats to everyone. I also will be testing on October 26 which by the way is my Bday. ;D praying we all get our Bfp for October.

 Welcome, hope you get a lovely birthday surprise!


----------



## Ylanda

One week left till testing for me, that's when AF would be a day late based on my longest cycle. Temps are still high (5dpo today), and things feel different from last cycle. I'm CD27 today, that's when I started spotting last time round. Fingers crossed the witch stays away!!!


----------



## Gem1210390

Well af got me so I am out this month. It came earlier than expected guess my body is still regulating after cerazette :cry:


----------



## Ylanda

:hugs: I know what it's like to come off BCP, this is only my third cycle off and it's been a roller coaster! Chin up and on to next cycle - good luck to you!


----------



## garfie

Congrats to all the new ladies with BFPs -:happydance: try and remain positive hunnies I know it's not easy but you must try and believe that this is your take home baby:flower:

Sorry to all the ladies the nasty :witch: caught hope she's not been to evil:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust: to all the other ladies trying to catch the eggy and in the TWW.

AFM - CD 11 - Monitor on HIGH - another temp raise - maybe this month I have O:shrug: if so not holding out much hope as we only managed once:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## chasingbfp

<3


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations Chasing!!!!


----------



## shellgirl

chasingbfp said:


> I got my BFP today!


:happydance:Yay! Congrats Chasing!!!:happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

chasingbfp said:


> I got my BFP today!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

I got my blood test results and they when up to 1700 so doctor said she really doubt it's ectopic this time but she told me to still go to the ultrasound tomorrow so that we know a 100%


----------



## Ylanda

Good luck, Danielle!!


----------



## Twag

chasingbfp said:


> I got my BFP today!

Congratulations H&H 9 months :dust:


----------



## Twag

danielle1984 said:


> I got my blood test results and they when up to 1700 so doctor said she really doubt it's ectopic this time but she told me to still go to the ultrasound tomorrow so that we know a 100%

Good luck with the ultrasound tomorrow :dust:


----------



## LizzyRose

Hi everyone, I would like to join in as well please  I'm planning on testing on the 19th! FX'd to everyone and thanks for the much needed support xoxo


----------



## Twag

I will be testing on the 18th :thumbup:


----------



## shellgirl

I forgot to say congrats on graduating to an appleseed Danielle! :happydance:

I can't wait to change tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Congrats on the BFP Chasing! I am so happy for you!

Danielle, I am so glad to hear that all went well!


----------



## echo

Good luck Danielle!

Congrats Chasingbfp!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Congrats to everyone that got their BFP!! How excting...AFM I went in today to do my U/S to check on My follies, and they have grown but not that much. They are measuring at about 13mm on the left and 14mm on the right so the doctor wants me to take some injections to make them grow, and then come back Saturday for another U/S. I was really hoping to do IUI Tommorow but I guess not. :(.....Is this normal to happen? Do the follies sometimes not grow enough? Some help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minuet

danielle1984 said:


> I got my blood test results and they when up to 1700 so doctor said she really doubt it's ectopic this time but she told me to still go to the ultrasound tomorrow so that we know a 100%

 Yay that's great news! :D



chasingbfp said:


> I got my BFP today!

Congrats!



LizzyRose said:


> Hi everyone, I would like to join in as well please  I'm planning on testing on the 19th! FX'd to everyone and thanks for the much needed support xoxo

Welcome Lizzy!


----------



## minuet

:happydance:
I may have finally ovulated. I changed the settings to let FF put crosshairs again ( had originally removed them) and it put cross hairs where I thought they should belong - CD70.

My temp has remained consistently on or above the cover-line (which should be 97.3), and it even shows a normal dip at 7DPO with a rise again. 
I think even with shifting temping style and time on CD66, it still shows a biphastic shift - that is if it stays high.
Hubby has been away a lot for work, but it just so happens he was home 2 days before O day, so there's a slight possibility this cycle could could come out positive. I didn't mark down EWCM on that day, but lately it's been so copious, that the days marked I'm drowning in it:blush:

That B vit complex seems to be working well at least for fertile fluid!


----------



## Twag

Fingers Crossed :dust:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Hey Minuet, what type of B vit complex do you use?

Curious as I am on seperate B6 and B12 vitamins right now...

Thanks!


----------



## minuet

Mrs. Eddie said:


> Hey Minuet, what type of B vit complex do you use?
> 
> Curious as I am on seperate B6 and B12 vitamins right now...
> 
> Thanks!

B50 complex. I read you're supposed to use a complex to get the correct ratio of the vitamins, and B50 is the 'starting' amount. You can go higher, but should start with B50 first to see if it works. 
I think it's called Spring Valley, it's from Walmart - the only place I could find a B complex labeled as B50.
I'm actually taking it to strengthen and lengthen my luteal phase, as I've had spotting always before AF, and B complex can correct that. But it seems to also be producing lots of fertile fluid as a side benefit!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

minuet said:


> Mrs. Eddie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Minuet, what type of B vit complex do you use?
> 
> Curious as I am on seperate B6 and B12 vitamins right now...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> B50 complex. I read you're supposed to use a complex to get the correct ratio of the vitamins, and B50 is the 'starting' amount. You can go higher, but should start with B50 first to see if it works.
> I think it's called Spring Valley, it's from Walmart - the only place I could find a B complex labeled as B50.
> I'm actually taking it to strengthen and lengthen my luteal phase, as I've had spotting always before AF, and B complex can correct that. But it seems to also be producing lots of fertile fluid as a side benefit!Click to expand...

Excellent, I'll look for that this weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Wow 10 :bfp:'s already! Only 11 days into the month (here in the USA) how exciting hope we can keep em coming!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Trying2012

Whoohoo congrats Chasing!


----------



## BritneyNChris

midgey123 said:


> Hi, I was supposed to test on the 15th I've tested early and got my bfp today after 2 long years of trying :happydance: good luck to you all sending loads of :dust::dust:

Congrats on your BFP Midgey so exciting. A happy :cloud9: months to you. Can't with for my BFP<3


----------



## Heather11

chasingbfp said:


> i got my bfp today!

congrats!


----------



## BritneyNChris

chasingbfp said:


> I got my BFP today!

Congrats ChasingBFP on your BFP :)


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> It's such a horrible feeling isn't it :'( it gets your hopes up so much then it's took away just like that I'm praying it doesn't happen this time :(

BFN today...... but it is still early! I will try again in a couple of days!


----------



## BritneyNChris

danielle1984 said:


> I got my blood test results and they when up to 1700 so doctor said she really doubt it's ectopic this time but she told me to still go to the ultrasound tomorrow so that we know a 100%

Yay happy for you Danielle. :)


----------



## angie79

Hi girls I ov'd early so my new testing/af day is 22nd October which is also my wedding day so I'm praying for no af for more reasons than one

Xxx


----------



## midgey123

Heather11 said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> It's such a horrible feeling isn't it :'( it gets your hopes up so much then it's took away just like that I'm praying it doesn't happen this time :(
> 
> BFN today...... but it is still early! I will try again in a couple of days!Click to expand...

Awwww don't worry hun your right it is still really early :) plenty of time yet!!
I hope you get it soon I'm routing for you :flower:


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> Heather11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> It's such a horrible feeling isn't it :'( it gets your hopes up so much then it's took away just like that I'm praying it doesn't happen this time :(
> 
> BFN today...... but it is still early! I will try again in a couple of days!Click to expand...
> 
> Awwww don't worry hun your right it is still really early :) plenty of time yet!!
> I hope you get it soon I'm routing for you :flower:Click to expand...


Thanks!!! :hug:


----------



## shellgirl

angie79 said:


> Hi girls I ov'd early so my new testing/af day is 22nd October which is also my wedding day so I'm praying for no af for more reasons than one
> 
> Xxx

That would be the world's best wedding present! Fx'd you get your :bfp:!!!


----------



## MissyMom

I will be testing on October 22nd. This month was my first time using Fertilaid and ovulation tests. I have been experiencing a lot of cramping since I ovulated on October 8th.


----------



## Seattledana

Got my BFP! Went to doctor yesterday for nausea/migraines gave me a test and said negative, took a FRER that night and it said positive! Couldn't believe it, so waited for aday and took another FRER today and had two line and a ClearBlue Digital later and it said "pregnant"! I'm not due for AF for 3 more days so just keeping our fingers crossed that all goes well the next few weeks!


----------



## danielle1984

Seattledana said:


> Got my BFP! Went to doctor yesterday for nausea/migraines gave me a test and said negative, took a FRER that night and it said positive! Couldn't believe it, so waited for aday and took another FRER today and had two line and a ClearBlue Digital later and it said "pregnant"! I'm not due for AF for 3 more days so just keeping our fingers crossed that all goes well the next few weeks!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats Seattledana! Woo-hoo!:happydance:


----------



## butterflywolf

Congrats to all of you who have gotten their BFP. 

I'm thinking I'm going to change my test date if that's all right. It seems I haven't O'd when I thought I was going to and testing on Oct 18 just seems sillly since I'd only be maybe 7 dpo. So I t hink we'll move it to Oct 21st as first test date. (hoping I'll O tonight and with any luck I'll have a quick implant and doctor will end up telling us Thursday or Friday if we are preggy but I doubt that *sighs* Oh well)


----------



## Medzi

Congrats Seattledana!


----------



## minuet

Seattledana said:


> Got my BFP! Went to doctor yesterday for nausea/migraines gave me a test and said negative, took a FRER that night and it said positive! Couldn't believe it, so waited for aday and took another FRER today and had two line and a ClearBlue Digital later and it said "pregnant"! I'm not due for AF for 3 more days so just keeping our fingers crossed that all goes well the next few weeks!

 Wow another BFP!



MissyMom said:


> I will be testing on October 22nd. This month was my first time using Fertilaid and ovulation tests. I have been experiencing a lot of cramping since I ovulated on October 8th.

 Sounds good for the first month trying Fertilaid! :)


----------



## Shawty

I'm testing on oct 17 if af doesn't come. :) Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Keeping Faith

Ladies I have a question, and need a liitle help. I went in for an u/s today to see if tomorrow we could do my iui....my follicles have grown but not at what they should be. So my doctor wants me to take two more days of femara and come in Saturday for another u/s to see if there was growth. 

My question is.....is that normal for a doctor to tell you to take two more days of femara? I wonder why she did not tell me to do an injectable???:shrug:


----------



## Ylanda

Sorry, Keeping Faith, can't help you there! Hope there's someone else on here that can offer some advice... :hugs:

AFM, I'm now officially a day late based on last cycle but as I O'd late this cycle I'm only 6DPO today, so I won't be testing until the 18th. My temp this morning was the highest all cycle - is that a good sign? Here's the link to my chart - any thoughts appreciated. 

https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Ylanda/charts/3.aspx


----------



## Sini

AF due monday and tested today and got a BFN, feel gutted.. :(


----------



## Twag

Seattledana said:


> Got my BFP! Went to doctor yesterday for nausea/migraines gave me a test and said negative, took a FRER that night and it said positive! Couldn't believe it, so waited for aday and took another FRER today and had two line and a ClearBlue Digital later and it said "pregnant"! I'm not due for AF for 3 more days so just keeping our fingers crossed that all goes well the next few weeks!

Congratulations H&H 9 Months :dust:


----------



## MrsNorm

Congrats to all the bfp's!!!!!!!!! Am feeling like af is coming today again(feeling did stop for a while) also got achy legs like i do before af. Am only 6dpo. Confused!!!!


----------



## +tivethoughts

7 days late today and the old witch got me. I'm out for this month. Good luck to all the ladies still waiting to test and massive congrats to all those ladies who got their bfps. H&H 9 months to u all. Xx


----------



## MrsNorm

Sorry hun x


----------



## whigfield

I'll be testing 23rd, hope it's okay if I join! :D


----------



## Twag

Welcome :hi:


----------



## lorojovanos

Good morning girls, My temp went up pretty good chunk this morning for some weird reason. I took a test and this is what I got. The pic is after 3 minutes. My heart stopped so I took an FRER and of course it was negative. I mean, how could it possibly be positive when it looks like this is an anovulatory cycle and I took Provera that finished 5 days ago. Yep, even more confused:cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8679.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## shellgirl

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls, My temp went up pretty good chunk this morning for some weird reason. I took a test and this is what I got. The pic is after 3 minutes. My heart stopped so I took an FRER and of course it was negative. I mean, how could it possibly be positive when it looks like this is an anovulatory cycle and I took Provera that finished 5 days ago. Yep, even more confused:cry:

I definitely see something there. Perhaps test again with a FRER in 2 days. Those ic are supposed to be more sensitive. I had good luck with OSOM tests. They gave me my positive before FRER and everything I've read, they don't ever give evaps. Fx'd that this could be it despite the long cycle and provera. You never know!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Seattledana said:


> Got my BFP! Went to doctor yesterday for nausea/migraines gave me a test and said negative, took a FRER that night and it said positive! Couldn't believe it, so waited for aday and took another FRER today and had two line and a ClearBlue Digital later and it said "pregnant"! I'm not due for AF for 3 more days so just keeping our fingers crossed that all goes well the next few weeks!

Huge congrats to you Hun, wishing you a H & H 9 months!

Sending big :hugs: to those who got visited by the witch. 

Good luck to everyone testing again!


----------



## JandK

:bfn:


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> Good morning girls, My temp went up pretty good chunk this morning for some weird reason. I took a test and this is what I got. The pic is after 3 minutes. My heart stopped so I took an FRER and of course it was negative. I mean, how could it possibly be positive when it looks like this is an anovulatory cycle and I took Provera that finished 5 days ago. Yep, even more confused:cry:

Your temps are really throwing me for a loop! And too, that the Provera hasn't kickstarted anything yet.
Did the line have color to it? It might have been an evap. I have similiar test strips and if I look very closely I can always see a shadow where the indent is. But I can see something on your test, just wondering if it was colored.
So sorry you're having to go through all this confusing mess. :( :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls, My temp went up pretty good chunk this morning for some weird reason. I took a test and this is what I got. The pic is after 3 minutes. My heart stopped so I took an FRER and of course it was negative. I mean, how could it possibly be positive when it looks like this is an anovulatory cycle and I took Provera that finished 5 days ago. Yep, even more confused:cry:
> 
> Your temps are really throwing me for a loop! And too, that the Provera hasn't kickstarted anything yet.
> Did the line have color to it? It might have been an evap. I have similiar test strips and if I look very closely I can always see a shadow where the indent is. But I can see something on your test, just wondering if it was colored.
> So sorry you're having to go through all this confusing mess. :( :hugs:Click to expand...

I dont know how its an evap after 3 minutes! It could be though I guess. I just opened another one, and I can't see an indent. I'll test again in a minute but I've only be holding for like 3 hours...


----------



## minuet

I hope it isn't an evap! I just don't want you to be disappointed again if it is, that's all.


----------



## garfie

Fingers crossed Loro its the beginning of your BFP :happydance:

:dust::dust::dust:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it


----------



## mwaah

midgey123 said:


> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it


I'm so sorry, they say you are more fertile after a MC so if you are ready to try again this could be your cycle :hugs:

Well AF got me bang on time!! grrrr onto the next cycle xxx


----------



## midgey123

mwaah said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry, they say you are more fertile after a MC so if you are ready to try again this could be your cycle :hugs:
> 
> Well AF got me bang on time!! grrrr onto the next cycle xxxClick to expand...

Thank you hun I'm so upset right now I can't stop crying my partner was so excited I can't even look at him 
So sorry the witch got you hope you get your bfp next time xx


----------



## lorojovanos

Oh Midgey:( Dont give up yet hon, some women do bleed a bit at the beginning, you should probably go get checked hon

I took another test which was negative, I just think id know better by now than to even buy those kind. With my temps, I knew itd be pretty much not possible, but something just told me to test this morning.


----------



## minuet

midgey123 said:


> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it

Aww hon I'm sorry. You should go to the doctor, it may be nothing. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Aw hun I'm sorry but like the other girls said best get it checked out sending BIG :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## midgey123

Thank you ladies your all amazingly supportive I'm going to get checked out in a couple of days just to make sure I hope you all get your bfp's this month you all deserve them so so much thank you again xx


----------



## bumpnotyet

I'm so so sorry midgey :( :hugs: so heartbreaking, really thinking of you xx try not to give up hope Hun we are all here for you praying for your sticky bean xx there will be a star shining brightly tonight for your teeny angel, lots of love to you Hun xx


----------



## danielle1984

midgey - I have heard of some who did bleed while pregnant. One of my close friend actually experience bleeding on her first three months (like AF bleeding) and she has a healthy 4 yrs old daughter. FX's that everything is ok!


----------



## midgey123

Bumpnotyet- thank you so much you ladies are amazing I just can't seem to get my head around it at the moment it just seems like a dream :( thank you again for your amazing comment xx

Danielle- firstly congratulations hun h&h 9 months I'm not bleeding properly yet it's sort of dark red/brown and only when I wipe just waiting for it to be full blown I think it will really sink in :( I'm going to the doctor's to be checked out properly xx


----------



## shellgirl

midgey123 said:


> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it

I'm so sorry Midgey. The other girls are right though. You need to get checked out and I would do it sooner than later. I think it's a good sign you had a strong positive test this morning. When I had my early m/c, the test went negative before I started bleeding. Are you cramping too?


----------



## midgey123

shellgirl said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it
> 
> I'm so sorry Midgey. The other girls are right though. You need to get checked out and I would do it sooner than later. I think it's a good sign you had a strong positive test this morning. When I had my early m/c, the test went negative before I started bleeding. Are you cramping too?Click to expand...

Congratulations on your positive :flower: h&h 9 months hun!! Im cramping a little bit not like normal af cramping I'm going to test in the morning to see if it's still positive and I'll book an appointment at the doctor's as soon as I can either way so gutted :cry: it really has made me want to give up


----------



## ES89

U may just have an infection Hun. Fx you have good news at your appointment x


----------



## shellgirl

midgey123 said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it
> 
> I'm so sorry Midgey. The other girls are right though. You need to get checked out and I would do it sooner than later. I think it's a good sign you had a strong positive test this morning. When I had my early m/c, the test went negative before I started bleeding. Are you cramping too?Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on your positive :flower: h&h 9 months hun!! Im cramping a little bit not like normal af cramping I'm going to test in the morning to see if it's still positive and I'll book an appointment at the doctor's as soon as I can either way so gutted :cry: it really has made me want to give upClick to expand...

I hope it's still positive and that the dr finds everything to be fine; that you're just one of the gals who still bleed a little during pregnancy.


----------



## Heather11

midgey123 said:


> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it

:hugs: Awww love!!!! Keep your head up, you could just be spotting which is normal! I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers!!! I hope everything works out!!


----------



## bumpnotyet

Ah shellgirl you're so right, I didn't think a moment ago but my friend had this bleeding too, she spotted every month when her period was due all the way through her pregnancy! Fingers toes and everything crossed that could be it for you midgey :hugs: all our love is with you! xx


----------



## Heather11

My post O temps are all over the place.....WTH!


----------



## Jcliff

My betas came back normal, rising great. And I had alittle light brown discharge and mild cramping yesterday...it stopped today and was nothing.. So dont give up yet!


----------



## midgey123

Thank you all so much :flower: I'm praying its just a normal bleed I'm trying not to get my hopes up though I will let you know in the morning thank you for all of your support your all amazing :flower:


----------



## shellgirl

midgey123 said:


> Thank you all so much :flower: I'm praying its just a normal bleed I'm trying not to get my hopes up though I will let you know in the morning thank you for all of your support your all amazing :flower:

We're all here for you Midgey. We're all in this together!


----------



## danielle1984

shellgirl said:


> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much :flower: I'm praying its just a normal bleed I'm trying not to get my hopes up though I will let you know in the morning thank you for all of your support your all amazing :flower:
> 
> We're all here for you Midgey. We're all in this together!Click to expand...

Yep! :bodyb:


----------



## shellgirl

Jcliff said:


> My betas came back normal, rising great. And I had alittle light brown discharge and mild cramping yesterday...it stopped today and was nothing.. So dont give up yet!

Great news on the beta!


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: Midgey


----------



## Medzi

Jcliff said:


> My betas came back normal, rising great. And I had alittle light brown discharge and mild cramping yesterday...it stopped today and was nothing.. So dont give up yet!

:thumbup:


----------



## minuet

I really think I finally ovulated a few days ago! While this is an everyday occurrence for a lot of women, for my body it's a big deal. :D
The past few days I've noticed a lot of symptoms which coincide with an increased level of progesterone:
Heartburn, being emotional, irritability, queasy/nausea, food aversion, sore breasts, headaches, insomnia.

I don't expect these to be BFP symptoms, but count them as a good sign that progesterone is actually finally present and I should get AF in a few days!


----------



## echo

Yay, Minuet!


----------



## shellgirl

minuet said:


> I really think I finally ovulated a few days ago! While this is an everyday occurrence for a lot of women, for my body it's a big deal. :D
> The past few days I've noticed a lot of symptoms which coincide with an increased level of progesterone:
> Heartburn, being emotional, irritability, queasy/nausea, food aversion, sore breasts, headaches, insomnia.
> 
> I don't expect these to be BFP symptoms, but count them as a good sign that progesterone is actually finally present and I should get AF in a few days!

I hope they are BFP symptoms. Fx'd!


----------



## echo

Any update Midgey?


----------



## echo

Stargazer---I am out, btw.


----------



## garfie

Midgey - Any news hun BIG hugs:hugs:

Echo - Aw sorry the witch got you hun - hope she's not being to evil:hugs:

AFM - 3DPO - stuck there since yesterday - with a coverline of 36.7 oh my how did that happen:haha:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Medzi

:hugs: echo


----------



## midgey123

I've started bleeding heavily going to the doctor's on Monday morning sorry it's took me so long to update I've been trying to get my head around it sinking in a lot now thank you for all the support ladies xx


----------



## garfie

Aw hun - so sorry, have you got cramping too - look after yourself:flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## echo

midgey123 said:


> I've started bleeding heavily going to the doctor's on Monday morning sorry it's took me so long to update I've been trying to get my head around it sinking in a lot now thank you for all the support ladies xx

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

midgey123 said:


> Chemical started bleeding this evening after getting a strong positive this morning I can't even explain how I'm feeling right now after 2 years of trying I really thought this was it

So, so sorry. :hugs: 



echo said:


> Stargazer---I am out, btw.

:hugs: Sorry echo. I hope next cycle is the one. :hugs:
I will start a Nov. thread soon. :)


----------



## Ylanda

7DPO today, temps still well above CL but lower than yesterday's. Hope they stay high, planning to test on Thursday...


----------



## stargazer01

:)

*kidchichi
Twag
Mrs.T
Keeping Faith
LizzyRose
Missymom
Shawty
whigfield*

Good Luck when you test! :D

:dust: :dust:


----------



## stargazer01

*Mrs. T*

I'm so sorry about your loss. :hug:


----------



## stargazer01

* JCliff 
 anneliese 
 Isismoon 
 chasingbfp 
 Seattledana *

So happy for you ladies!! :D

:happydance:


----------



## kel21

Well I think I just got a bfp!! It is real faint on an osom. And it was my last test of those. Gonna go and buy some frer's. I'll consider it real when I get a line on one of those!! Fxd!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test60856


----------



## GraceER

Congrats to all the BFPs! Midgey, so sorry about your chemical, can't imagine how you must be feeling. It's just not fair.

I still have no idea what's going on. I laid off testing for a few days as I had no idea where I would be in the cycle anyway. My tests from today are in another thread, here:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ap-update-now-14dpo-approx-very-confused.html

Swore I could see a line on my superdrug test this morning but it was so grey and faint even though within the time I didn't know what to make of it. Wish either I'd get a decent line or AF now so I can move on :(


----------



## danielle1984

kel21 said:


> Well I think I just got a bfp!! It is real faint on an osom. And it was my last test of those. Gonna go and buy some frer's. I'll consider it real when I get a line on one of those!! Fxd!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test60856

I can see it Kel!! It is very faint, but it's there. Go get some more tests :happydance:




stargazer01 said:


> * JCliff
> anneliese
> Isismoon
> chasingbfp
> Seattledana *
> 
> So happy for you ladies!! :D
> 
> :happydance:

Congrats to all new bfp's!


----------



## lorojovanos

Holy SH*T KEL, go get some FRER's. I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## stargazer01

Kel, I hope this gets nice and dark for you! :)

tbh, I can't really see it, but it may be my computer screen. I usually cannot see light lines, and some of the ones I couldn't see turned into nice :bfp:

Good Luck hun! :)


----------



## kel21

Thanks ladies! I went out and bought some frer's. If this is real it probably won't show up until tomorrow since the osom's are so sensitive! Also bought a digi for later! hehe


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing great. Congratulations on all the BFPs. 
AFM.....I went in this morning for another U/S and my follicles have grown!
I have three total. One at 20 another at 18, and 17. So I will be triggering tomorrow afternoon. My husband and I have decided not to do an IUI this time. If any reason we don't get a BFP we will definitely do an iui our second cycle. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## meli1981

kel, i see a shadow of a line! youre only 11 dpo, so it sure to get lots darker! congrats! 

im not sure what to think, im not sure if i oed this month, but im feeling weird! my sence of smell is heightened, and im feeling soooo tired! i have had a few pangs in my breasts as well. trying not to symptom spot, but its so hard! i might test earlier than usual, since if i did o think it was earlier than expected! we shall see


----------



## garfie

Kel - I can see it to :happydance: hun can't wait for your next test :dust::dust::dust:

KeepingFaith - I don't really understand - but wish you luck :flower:

Meli - Keep a note of when you think you did - because it's so easy to forget and why shouldn't you symptom spot? it makes the time go quicker:winkwink: Good luck hun

:hugs:

X


----------



## Keeping Faith

Garfie...Thanks! But not sure what you don't understand. I was just giving an update on my cycle. ;)


----------



## garfie

Follicles and triggering :winkwink:

I understand follicles but why do they have to be a certain size and does trigger mean released?

:hugs:

X


----------



## Scarlet369

Hello Ladies, just stopped in hoping not to see some of my old buddies on this list or BFPS next to their names. Wishing you all luck and lots of baby dust for the month. 

Seriously missing the chats while Im stuck in WTT. Hope everyone is well!!!!


----------



## Keeping Faith

The follicles have to be a certain size so I can trigger my self with an injection of HCG to induce ovulation. Hope this helps. :)


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Stargazer---I am out, btw.

 aww sorry echo



midgey123 said:


> I've started bleeding heavily going to the doctor's on Monday morning sorry it's took me so long to update I've been trying to get my head around it sinking in a lot now thank you for all the support ladies xx

that is so sad :( my heart goes out to you :hugs::hugs:


AFM, pretty rough day over here. Pretty bad family situation on my husband's side of the family, it's really going to mess the family up for good. I do hate the destruction that sin causes. :(


----------



## Babywhisperer

minuet said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> Stargazer---I am out, btw.
> 
> aww sorry echo
> 
> 
> 
> midgey123 said:
> 
> 
> I've started bleeding heavily going to the doctor's on Monday morning sorry it's took me so long to update I've been trying to get my head around it sinking in a lot now thank you for all the support ladies xxClick to expand...
> 
> that is so sad :( my heart goes out to you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> AFM, pretty rough day over here. Pretty bad family situation on my husband's side of the family, it's really going to mess the family up for good. I do hate the destruction that sin causes. :(Click to expand...

On no, sending you good thoughts and :hugs:


----------



## kel21

Well I guess it's official! BFP! Took a frer after holding it for 3 1/2 hours and got a faint but visable bfp! Stick little bean stick!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

kel21 said:


> Well I guess it's official! BFP! Took a frer after holding it for 3 1/2 hours and got a faint but visable bfp! Stick little bean stick!!

Omg congrats! Pics pics pics! :happydance:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Wooooo Kel :) :) xxx

Hope you're all well ladies lots of love, nothing much going on for me just waiting to ovulate, sending tons of baby dust :hugs: xx


----------



## Heather11

My temps are all over the place since ovulation and I have no idea why. They are up then down below the line then up and then down....Sigh I really thought this was going to be my month but this certainly isn't looking good. I can't even believe I have been doing this for a year....why can't it just happen already!!


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> Well I guess it's official! BFP! Took a frer after holding it for 3 1/2 hours and got a faint but visable bfp! Stick little bean stick!!

YAY!!!!:happydance: :yipee::headspin:

I got those very same lines on those same tests at 11dpo! Hip-Hip-Hooray!!! I bet digi will be + tomorrow too :dance:


----------



## kel21

Thanks Shellgirl! I sure hope so! Only took 5 years and 5 months! LOL


----------



## danielle1984

kel21 said:


> Thanks Shellgirl! I sure hope so! Only took 5 years and 5 months! LOL

Congrats!! That's great news!


----------



## stargazer01

kel21 said:


> Well I guess it's official! BFP! Took a frer after holding it for 3 1/2 hours and got a faint but visable bfp! Stick little bean stick!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## minuet

Congrats kel21!


----------



## Medzi

Kel21! CONGRATS!


----------



## echo

Yay Kel!!

:hugs: Minuet.


----------



## minuet

Tested tonight, knew I shouldn't since my temp was low, but it was 11DPO... negative of course. 
This is my 4th straight day of feeling queasy/nausea. I don't know if I'd class it nausea, just this often feeling of gross or stomach feeling off. 
So far NO spotting! Yay!
That said, put me down to _test the 17th_ please, that will be 15DPO and should be safe enough as I don't know my luteal phase.


----------



## ProudArmyWife

Congrats to all the new :bfp:s!

goodluck to everyone else and sorry for any losses :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL post that FRER!
Way to go love:)


----------



## DSemcho

So me and the DH had a VERY long discussion... We WILL officially be TTC come the new year. :) Big step for us - and it's going to bring about a bunch of new things to! I'm going to be taking all the vitamins I need to be taking then now, and I told him we are going to start practicing the whole everyday for a week thing during my fertile phases so he get's used to it. As well as him laying off of his "internet videos" for that whole week so he does not lower his sperm count.... Let's see how it goes - and I will see ya'll next year!


----------



## kel21

Ok, todays line is a little bit darker!! Still nervous, but we'll see!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61126


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all, just catching up after a few days away.
A few more BFPs I see  huge congrats and wishing you all a H&H 9 months :happydance:
Big hugs :hugs: and lots of love to those who have had losses, AF arrive or who are going through a rough time at the moment
CD 29 for me now, irregular cycles so not sure where I'm at but by my longest cycle yet I'm day 1 of the 2WW. We've BD'd every other day since AF went and will carry on until AF arrives! Will test next sat (20th) as I'm at a wedding and want to check if I can drink. Then will hold on till the end of the month before I test again. Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## MrsNorm

kel21 said:


> Ok, todays line is a little bit darker!! Still nervous, but we'll see!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61126

I see a line!!!!!!!!!!!! :bfp:


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> Ok, todays line is a little bit darker!! Still nervous, but we'll see!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61126

I see the line too!!!:yipee:


----------



## meli1981

hi, all! i think i got my bfp! i tested today not sure when i oed, or what dpo i am, but a very faint pink line showed up im alittle nervous because we have lost one before, but ill try to be positive i cant believe this


----------



## Medzi

meli1981 said:


> hi, all! i think i got my bfp! i tested today not sure when i oed, or what dpo i am, but a very faint pink line showed up im alittle nervous because we have lost one before, but ill try to be positive i cant believe this

Congratulations! Those are good lines! :thumbup:

You must stay positive! It is hard - I am struggling every single day.. but you have to trust everything will be ok :flower:


----------



## danielle1984

meli1981 said:


> hi, all! i think i got my bfp! i tested today not sure when i oed, or what dpo i am, but a very faint pink line showed up im alittle nervous because we have lost one before, but ill try to be positive i cant believe this

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL- girl thats a line, i CANNOT be happier for you:) What a long journey...
MELLI- Congtas hon:)

AFM- temp this am is 36.68, higher than previous, i just cant get FF to load so it isnt showing though. its been 8 days since my last provera pill, opk's are negative, preg tests are negative...


----------



## shellgirl

meli1981 said:


> hi, all! i think i got my bfp! i tested today not sure when i oed, or what dpo i am, but a very faint pink line showed up im alittle nervous because we have lost one before, but ill try to be positive i cant believe this

Hooray! Congratulations Meli! :dance: And don't try to be positive, you BE POSITIVE! I know it's hard after a loss, but stressing over it is not healthy. You got to hope for the best :kiss:


----------



## kel21

Thanks ladies!

Meli that is a great line! Way better than mine! hehe

Loro thanks girl! So sorry that you are having the cycle from hell! Hope something happens soon!


----------



## Heather11

Still a BFN here......I am starting to think I am out this month!!!!


----------



## minuet

meli1981 said:


> hi, all! i think i got my bfp! i tested today not sure when i oed, or what dpo i am, but a very faint pink line showed up im alittle nervous because we have lost one before, but ill try to be positive i cant believe this

Yay those are gorgeous lines!


----------



## stargazer01

* meli1981 *

:happydance:


----------



## minuet

DSemcho said:


> So me and the DH had a VERY long discussion... We WILL officially be TTC come the new year. :) Big step for us - and it's going to bring about a bunch of new things to! I'm going to be taking all the vitamins I need to be taking then now, and I told him we are going to start practicing the whole everyday for a week thing during my fertile phases so he get's used to it. As well as him laying off of his "internet videos" for that whole week so he does not lower his sperm count.... Let's see how it goes - and I will see ya'll next year!


ewww your husband needs to lay off the internet videos for good, you should not allow that at all. :( Pornography of any kind is very destructive to a marriage. 
In fact the results of pornography have torn apart more than one family that I know, its tragic.


----------



## meli1981

thanks ladies! im still in disbelief! im alittle worried because the line is not as dark as my previous bfps, but i think its still really early so hopefully they will get darker!


----------



## Karynmski

Congrats Meli!!! Best of luck for an easy pregnancy. :happydance:


----------



## elt1013

minuet said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So me and the DH had a VERY long discussion... We WILL officially be TTC come the new year. :) Big step for us - and it's going to bring about a bunch of new things to! I'm going to be taking all the vitamins I need to be taking then now, and I told him we are going to start practicing the whole everyday for a week thing during my fertile phases so he get's used to it. As well as him laying off of his "internet videos" for that whole week so he does not lower his sperm count.... Let's see how it goes - and I will see ya'll next year!
> 
> 
> ewww your husband needs to lay off the internet videos for good, you should not allow that at all. :( Pornography of any kind is very destructive to a marriage.
> In fact the results of pornography have torn apart more than one family that I know, its tragic.Click to expand...

Oh wow...that is a little judgemental, dont you think? We all have our own opinions, but I thought we were here to support eachother, not judge. DH and I try MANY different things in our marriage to keep it fresh and we have the best/closest marriage of any one I know. I am not threatened in any way of pornography as I am very confident in myself and what I do!

Congrats to the beautiful BFPs. Woohoo...keep em comin ladies!

And stargazer, I forgot to update...I finally got AF, so I will be testing in the November thread! Good luck to the ladies waiting to test.


----------



## minuet

It is not judgmental to say that something is destructive. It's been clearly shown that pornography is not healthy for anyone involved. I mean think about it, pictures of naked women, being used to arouse your spouse's sexual desires. Not very healthy. 
And like I said, I personally know a couple families who have been torn apart by pornography, one of them is dealing with it right now. It is tragic, and heartbreaking. 
It is no small matter, it is no light thing, and I don't think it is judgmental for me to point out how serious of a matter it is.


----------



## echo

Minuet, all marriages are different. There is no one who should decide what is good or bad for a relationship but the people involved in THAT relationship. You are relating a personal opinion, based on your own beliefs/experiences, not a common belief, so it should be no surprise that someone might not agree. It doesn't mean that anyone is wrong---it is simply differences of opinion.


----------



## elt1013

minuet said:


> It is not judgmental to say that something is destructive. It's been clearly shown that pornography is not healthy for anyone involved. I mean think about it, pictures of naked women, being used to arouse your spouse's sexual desires. Not very healthy.
> And like I said, I personally know a couple families who have been torn apart by pornography, one of them is dealing with it right now. It is tragic, and heartbreaking.
> It is no small matter, it is no light thing, and I don't think it is judgmental for me to point out how serious of a matter it is.

I was just simply saying that the way you posted it did not come off well...it sounded really rude! It is judgemental because it isn't a fact...it is your opinion. If you are against it, dont allow it in your marriage, but you shouldn't tell others what they should do in theirs. Now porn addiction...that is a different story!


----------



## shellgirl

minuet said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> So me and the DH had a VERY long discussion... We WILL officially be TTC come the new year. :) Big step for us - and it's going to bring about a bunch of new things to! I'm going to be taking all the vitamins I need to be taking then now, and I told him we are going to start practicing the whole everyday for a week thing during my fertile phases so he get's used to it. As well as him laying off of his "internet videos" for that whole week so he does not lower his sperm count.... Let's see how it goes - and I will see ya'll next year!
> 
> 
> ewww your husband needs to lay off the internet videos for good, you should not allow that at all. :( Pornography of any kind is very destructive to a marriage.
> In fact the results of pornography have torn apart more than one family that I know, its tragic.Click to expand...

I have to say I find your comment offensive. I don't think it's anyone's place to judge or attack somebody else's marriage. We are here to lean on each other during a very sensitive, and for some of us, difficult journey of trying to have children. We're looking for compassion and understanding, not judgement and negativity. While you are certainly entitled to your opinion, I think you should be more respectful in your tone of voicing it.


----------



## Pammy31

report the postings girls if you think it is offensive.


----------



## Ylanda

Would anyone of you lovely ladies care to look at my chart and tell me what you think about my temps since O? This is my first cycle charting and I'm a tad confused... 

The plan is to test on Thursday (12DPO), that's when AF would be a day late based on my longest cycle. Thanks! :flower:

https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Ylanda/charts/3.aspx


----------



## Twag

Congratulations to all the :bfp:s recently :dust: H&H 9 months

:hugs: to all that the :witch: caught

AFM - 9DPO today - yesterday I had pink cm (like before AF) but only when I went searching :cry: I think I am out for this month :shrug:


----------



## garfie

Congrats Meli :happydance::happydance:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lynzpraying

Unfotunately I'm out - the witch got me early :-(
Good luck to all still in the 2ww and lots of baby dust to you all.
Gonrats on all the BFP's and hugs to all who are in the same boat as me x


----------



## Wobbles

minuet I think it is fair to say the ladies have a point about your post.

It's a personal choice. Referring to the topic as ewww, destructive and suggesting it will most definitely break up a family is wrong. elt1013 and echo have both said everything I could say already. I'd suggest taking it in.

Onwards ladies ... ;) :D & of course good luck :dust:


----------



## danielle1984

I personally don't take any offense by Minuet post, she has a right to her opinion. If we have to start a debate about this, you'll be surprise to see there's no right answers. There would be people on both side. I'm not siding with anyone on this issue, but there's good/bad arguments on both side of it.


----------



## danielle1984

Pammy31 said:


> report the postings girls if you think it is offensive.

I thought we all live in countries where the freedom of speech exist. We all have a right to our opinions.:coffee:


----------



## MrsNorm

Can ask you lovely ladies. Did you get af symptoms and cramps before you got bfp? I only ask because I've had them the last 3 days :( af due Saturday


----------



## Ylanda

MrsNorm, do you usually get AF symptoms this early before AF is due?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Sending huge congrats out to Kel and Meli on their BFPs!

Midgey, I am so sorry Hun. I hope you are taking care of yourself right now. Sending you big :hugs:

And also sending :hugs: to those of you who have gotten AF!


----------



## MrsNorm

I have done in the past but normally it happens 2 or 3 days before


----------



## echo

Ylanda said:


> Would anyone of you lovely ladies care to look at my chart and tell me what you think about my temps since O? This is my first cycle charting and I'm a tad confused...
> 
> The plan is to test on Thursday (12DPO), that's when AF would be a day late based on my longest cycle. Thanks! :flower:
> 
> https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Ylanda/charts/3.aspx

I would say you ovulated, as it shows, on Friday or Saturday 5/6, based on temps, but you charted your cervix as firm on those days. Do you check it at the same time and in the same position each day? There is definitely a temp shift. Unless the F means fertile? I've never used tcyof! At any rate, your chart looks good! FX'd!


----------



## kel21

Well so far so good here. Line gets just a smidge darker everyday! Stick baby stick!
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61420


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> Well so far so good here. Line gets just a smidge darker everyday! Stick baby stick!
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test61420

Yay!!! Love the darker line. Keep em comin!


----------



## MrsNorm

Congrats kel21!!


----------



## kel21

Still can't get a digi to say yes though :(


----------



## echo

Kel, I am soooo not a line spotter, and I can see it!!!

Just give the digi time. Its still early!


----------



## Twag

I can see the line and I can never ever see lines when people post them on here (I always feel bad) you are still early so the digi will show in time

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> Still can't get a digi to say yes though :(

It takes awhile for those dang things to register. I had faint lines a couple days before digi finally said that beautiful word. I bet you'll get it on there tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Ylanda

MrsNorm said:


> I have done in the past but normally it happens 2 or 3 days before

In that case I think it might be a good sign. Pregnancy and AF symptoms are very similar but if the timing is different this cycle I'd take that as a good sign. GL!




echo said:


> Ylanda said:
> 
> 
> Would anyone of you lovely ladies care to look at my chart and tell me what you think about my temps since O? This is my first cycle charting and I'm a tad confused...
> 
> The plan is to test on Thursday (12DPO), that's when AF would be a day late based on my longest cycle. Thanks! :flower:
> 
> https://www.tcoyf.com/members/Ylanda/charts/3.aspx
> 
> I would say you ovulated, as it shows, on Friday or Saturday 5/6, based on temps, but you charted your cervix as firm on those days. Do you check it at the same time and in the same position each day? There is definitely a temp shift. Unless the F means fertile? I've never used tcyof! At any rate, your chart looks good! FX'd!Click to expand...

Thanks Echo! :flower: No, you're right, F means firm. This is the first time I've ever felt my CP so I really have no clue what I'm doing and what is firm vs soft vs medium. In hindsight I have been thinking that I might have got it wrong some days but I never went back to change it.


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL- that line is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!! I knew it. Wait a couple days for your digi, who we kidding! We've been going through this long enough to know that wont happen:)


----------



## kel21

Lol Loro! Just got my orders for blood work! Fxd!


----------



## shellgirl

kel21 said:


> Lol Loro! Just got my orders for blood work! Fxd!

Awesome! When do you go? When do you get the results? I'm so happy for you and can't wait to hear the official news!!!


----------



## Medzi

kel21 said:


> Lol Loro! Just got my orders for blood work! Fxd!

I totally see that line - congrats! Digis aren't as sensitive but I'm sure it will show up soon!!

I'm excited for your blood work! :happydance:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all, so I caved in and did a HPT 11dpo last Wednesday which was huge BFN. AF was due Fri/Sat depending on my cycle and as of this morning (Tuesday here) she has stll not showed up. Symptoms are sore bb's, lots of cramping and CM. It has been 9 years TTC and we had MC back in June..I am so hoping my body is not being cruel!! FX'd!!!!!


----------



## garfie

Lorna - Ooooh hun I hope so :dust::dust::dust: :telephone: the witch and told her to keep away:winkwink:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Mrs. T

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all, so I caved in and did a HPT 11dpo last Wednesday which was huge BFN. AF was due Fri/Sat depending on my cycle and as of this morning (Tuesday here) she has stll not showed up. Symptoms are sore bb's, lots of cramping and CM. It has been 9 years TTC and we had MC back in June..I am so hoping my body is not being cruel!! FX'd!!!!!

Good luck Lorna!

My story sounds very similar to yours. I have been TTC for 9 years also and had a mmc in July. I'm rooting for you! :)

:dust:


----------



## autigers55

Thought I would hop on over here and see how you ladies were doing!!

Congrats to all bfps!!

The month I dont join a testing thread happened to be the month I got a bfp!! :haha:

Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## shellgirl

autigers55 said:


> Thought I would hop on over here and see how you ladies were doing!!
> 
> Congrats to all bfps!!
> 
> The month I dont join a testing thread happened to be the month I got a bfp!! :haha:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! Sending lots of :dust:

Congrats Autigers!!! Come say hi in the June thread!


----------



## Shawty

Umm, I just took a test and it was positive!


----------



## kel21

Woohoo! Congrats Shawty!!!


----------



## shellgirl

Shawty said:


> Umm, I just took a test and it was positive!

Yay! Huge CONGRATS to you!


----------



## Karynmski

Shawty said:


> Umm, I just took a test and it was positive!

Congrats Shawty!!! :happydance: Happy and healthy pregnancy to you! Spread some :dust: this way. :)


----------



## PrayingLady

Congrats to all the BFP's!:thumbup:


----------



## meli1981

congrats to any new bfps:)


----------



## MissyMom

I tested today at 7dpo and got a Bfn. Not giving up all hope as it was a week early :cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies hope u don't mind me joining? Testing around the 28th but knowing me it will be soon lol :) xx


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats to new bfps!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, we finally got our crosshairs. That means that it is official. Our testing date will be on our anniversary!


----------



## Medzi

LeahMSta said:


> Well, we finally got our crosshairs. That means that it is official. Our testing date will be on our anniversary!

Aw! Good luck!!


----------



## LeahMSta

Medzi said:


> LeahMSta said:
> 
> 
> Well, we finally got our crosshairs. That means that it is official. Our testing date will be on our anniversary!
> 
> Aw! Good luck!!Click to expand...

I can't think of a gift I'd rather have after 11 years! :thumbup:


----------



## lorojovanos

LEAH- I'm sure there won't BE a better anniversary gift for you girls! xxxxx


----------



## minuet

shellgirl said:


> I have to say I find your comment offensive. I don't think it's anyone's place to judge or attack somebody else's marriage. We are here to lean on each other during a very sensitive, and for some of us, difficult journey of trying to have children. We're looking for compassion and understanding, not judgement and negativity. While you are certainly entitled to your opinion, I think you should be more respectful in your tone of voicing it.

 Ladies, I really feel like you are missing what I was addressing in my post. I was not talking about when a husband and wife choose to use porn or similar things together in their marriage.
She specifically said that he was going to stop using internet videos to keep his sperm count high, which implied he was using them by himself as someone who is highly involved with porn would do.
That is why I said to her that it was very destructive and harmful. One of you ladies said that porn addiction is another matter entirely - and I thought that is what I was addressing - addiction.
Of you choose to use those things together that is your choice, though I disagree.
But I honestly thought that, as wives and women, we didn't like it when our spouses used things like that for themselves, as an addiction. I was rather hurt at the response my comment evoked. 
My motive was to help her and her marriage, to remove something harming it, not to hurt her or attack her. 
I'm sorry you all saw it that way.


----------



## meli1981

leah, good luck! really hoping this is your month!


----------



## kel21

Loro have you tested again? That was a pretty nice dip you had 4 days ago :)


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> Loro have you tested again? That was a pretty nice dip you had 4 days ago :)

Yes, I test every damn day:wacko: Although I'm not sure why, I don't even see where i could have ovulated...:shrug:


----------



## Heather11

I am out......the witch got me today :cry: I am really down about it too as I have officially ttc for 12 months....which means I am at the start of year 2 .....:nope:


----------



## Medzi

Heather11 said:


> I am out......the witch got me today :cry: I am really down about it too as I have officially ttc for 12 months....which means I am at the start of year 2 .....:nope:

:hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Yay...more BFPs, congrats ladies!


----------



## minuet

Heather11 said:


> I am out......the witch got me today :cry: I am really down about it too as I have officially ttc for 12 months....which means I am at the start of year 2 .....:nope:


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Karynmski

So, I'm 1dpo and now I'll be banging my head against a wall until I can test in about 10 days.... I hate this wait, I wish I could go to bed tonight and wake up in the morning of the 26th and poas! :wacko:


----------



## Quest55

witch got me for real today, been spotting for 3-4 days. I have also decided to put off ttc to try and work out marriage. Good luck to you all!!! :dust:


----------



## echo

Quest55 said:


> witch got me for real today, been spotting for 3-4 days. I have also decided to put off ttc to try and work out marriage. Good luck to you all!!! :dust:

Good luck! I hope everything turns out as it should, just follow your heart. :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

Karynmski said:


> So, I'm 1dpo and now I'll be banging my head against a wall until I can test in about 10 days.... I hate this wait, I wish I could go to bed tonight and wake up in the morning of the 26th and poas! :wacko:

good luck hun...i'm also 1dpo today! sending lots of :dust:

:dust::dust::dust: 

xx


----------



## Ylanda

Good luck to everyone still to test - hang on in there! :hugs:

I'm almost there - testing on Thursday at 12DPO. Temps have been jumpy since O but all above the CL and no AF symptoms so far so I hope I'm in with a shot this cycle!!!

FINGERS CROSSED FOR US ALL!!!!


----------



## Twag

:hugs: to those the :witch: got :hugs:

:dust: to those waiting to test and in your TWW :dust:

AFM: (11 day LP) either 10/12dpo today - some pink cm since 8/10dpo today I have some weird pinching at the sides almost like a stitch! I really hope AF stays away and this is our month but I am not convinced :shrug:


----------



## Ylanda

Good luck to you, Twag! Remember, you're not out until the witch arrives! :hugs:

Btw, Twag, I'm also in my 2nd cycle TTC #1! :) Fingers crossed this is our time!!!


----------



## Twag

Ylanda said:


> Good luck to you, Twag! Remember, you're not out until the witch arrives! :hugs:
> 
> Btw, Twag, I'm also in my 2nd cycle TTC #1! :) Fingers crossed this is our time!!!

:hugs: thanks

Baby :dust: to us both :dust:

When are you due to test?


----------



## Ylanda

Twag said:


> Ylanda said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you, Twag! Remember, you're not out until the witch arrives! :hugs:
> 
> Btw, Twag, I'm also in my 2nd cycle TTC #1! :) Fingers crossed this is our time!!!
> 
> :hugs: thanks
> 
> Baby :dust: to us both :dust:
> 
> When are you due to test?Click to expand...

I'm testing first thing Thursday morning at 12DPO unless the witch arrives before that. Thursday would make me a day late based on my longest ever cycle. Sooooo impatient/excited! When are you testing?


----------



## Twag

Ylanda said:


> Twag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ylanda said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to you, Twag! Remember, you're not out until the witch arrives! :hugs:
> 
> Btw, Twag, I'm also in my 2nd cycle TTC #1! :) Fingers crossed this is our time!!!
> 
> :hugs: thanks
> 
> Baby :dust: to us both :dust:
> 
> When are you due to test?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm testing first thing Thursday morning at 12DPO unless the witch arrives before that. Thursday would make me a day late based on my longest ever cycle. Sooooo impatient/excited! When are you testing?Click to expand...

Well AF could either arrive today or latest will arrive Thursday so I would guess Friday if she hasn't turned up as I will then be 13/15dpo! My LP is always 11 days so AF always arrives early morning 12dpo!! So we will see I guess

Good Luck :dust:


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Loro have you tested again? That was a pretty nice dip you had 4 days ago :)
> 
> Yes, I test every damn day:wacko: Although I'm not sure why, I don't even see where i could have ovulated...:shrug:Click to expand...

It looks like you had a shift, but where I'm not sure either! Oh hun, I wish the provera would just kick in already so you can do your clomid again!!
I know that's what you wish too! How about some inspirational happy faces? :winkwink:

:flower::thumbup::dohh::dust::muaha::loopy::bunny:

hehe


----------



## Missbx

Was ment to test on the 8th Af didn't show and im now 8 days late! Can u still put me down ?


----------



## momof1making2

Hi ladies may I join your exciting journey's here? I have been ttc for a little over a year, on my first round of chlomid this month and get to test on the 29th. Ugh the dreadful TWW but so excited to see if this works. :o)


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Loro have you tested again? That was a pretty nice dip you had 4 days ago :)
> 
> Yes, I test every damn day:wacko: Although I'm not sure why, I don't even see where i could have ovulated...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> It looks like you had a shift, but where I'm not sure either! Oh hun, I wish the provera would just kick in already so you can do your clomid again!!
> I know that's what you wish too! How about some inspirational happy faces? :winkwink:
> 
> :flower::thumbup::dohh::dust::muaha::loopy::bunny:
> 
> heheClick to expand...

Loving the inspirational happy faces, thanks hon:hugs:


----------



## Karynmski

Good luck Loro! I'm sure you're frustrated, I would be too. I hope that AF comes soon so you can get back to babymaking! :winkwink:


----------



## kel21

Stupid frer! I keep taking one every morning to make sure it is getting darker. This morning I did one and it was noticeably lighter than yesterdays! Started shaking and crying, but decided to do another one from a different box and it is slightly darker than yesterdays. Stupid inconsistant dye! Freaked out for nothing!


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL- please try and relax love:hugs:

HALLELUJAH! Clouds part and angels sing...after 124 cycle days, :witch: has finally made an appearance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So 5 days to go until I start the Clomid, lets just pray that it makes me ovulate...:happydance:


----------



## Ylanda

YAY LORO!!! So chuffed for you! :happydance: Good luck with the clomid, too! :)


----------



## Medzi

That is awesome Loro!


----------



## kel21

Woohoo! That is great! (Never thought I'd say that about the witch!) Must have been the smiley's! hehe


----------



## Twag

That is great news I hope the Clomid does the job for you :dust:


----------



## lorojovanos

It totally was the smileys!


----------



## kel21

LOL


----------



## LornaMJ

Mrs. T said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, so I caved in and did a HPT 11dpo last Wednesday which was huge BFN. AF was due Fri/Sat depending on my cycle and as of this morning (Tuesday here) she has stll not showed up. Symptoms are sore bb's, lots of cramping and CM. It has been 9 years TTC and we had MC back in June..I am so hoping my body is not being cruel!! FX'd!!!!!
> 
> Good luck Lorna!
> 
> My story sounds very similar to yours. I have been TTC for 9 years also and had a mmc in July. I'm rooting for you! :)
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you!!

We should become TTC buddies and hopefully we will both get our sticky beans soon. 9 years is just so long and tiring but I am sure we will both get there eventually :hugs:


----------



## LeahMSta

Yay Loro!


----------



## IsaacRalph

Great news loro! Just waiting for my AF to show an appearance & i'll be happy too!


----------



## kel21

Well just got my beta back for 13dpo. Doesn't sound too good for a sticky bean :( It was only 6 or 7. And today af type cramps have kicked in :(


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

lorojovanos said:


> KEL- please try and relax love:hugs:
> 
> HALLELUJAH! Clouds part and angels sing...after 124 cycle days, :witch: has finally made an appearance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So 5 days to go until I start the Clomid, lets just pray that it makes me ovulate...:happydance:

Yay, big congrats Hun. Hope this cycle is good to you!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kel21 said:


> Well just got my beta back for 13dpo. Doesn't sound too good for a sticky bean :( It was only 6 or 7. And today af type cramps have kicked in :(

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this. I am keeping my fingers crossed for you though.

Sending you lots of :hugs: and well wishes!


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> Well just got my beta back for 13dpo. Doesn't sound too good for a sticky bean :( It was only 6 or 7. And today af type cramps have kicked in :(

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:cry:
What are the numbers "supposed" to be at 13dpo?
Did the dr seem concerned?


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I have a question about my upcoming cycle. I have been perscribed Clomid days 5-9. The first 2 cycles I took it, I wasnt temping so not entirely sure even when I ovulated, if I did. Then I started temping and took Clomid days 5-9 and FF says I didn't ovulate until cd42 however, it was my first month and I was temping orally. Then after that, I switched to vaginal and took it days 3-7, ovulated CD 18 without a question. Then this last insane cycle with no clomid and it last over 120 days. Since this is our last shot, I'm feeling very empowered and confident in my temping and checking my cm. I just am wondering on some opinions about which days I should take it this cycle. I will be taking b6 (although someone said it should be a b complex?) EPO and my prenatals. Should I be doing the vitex as well or no? Any and all help would be amazing!


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Just catching up - a few more BFPs I see so a huge congrats for you! :happydance:
Hugs :hugs: to those of you who had AF arrive except for Loro - first time I think I'm congratulating someone of AF FINALLY getting here!! :thumbup:
And hugs for Kel too :hugs:, keeping everything crossed that your numbers start rising soon 
No news here - just wishing the month away so I can test!


----------



## echo

Keeping everything crossed for you Kel!!


----------



## mommyL

I'm a newbie! I hope I am doing this right :blush: I believe I am 1-2 DPO. DH and I DTD only once on day 14 and its now day 17. We didnt initially plan it, but are now hoping for a BFP! I ordered 15 IC's so that I can obsess on them as usual! I am planning to test as early as 8-9 DPO... just for fun.


----------



## kel21

lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I have a question about my upcoming cycle. I have been perscribed Clomid days 5-9. The first 2 cycles I took it, I wasnt temping so not entirely sure even when I ovulated, if I did. Then I started temping and took Clomid days 5-9 and FF says I didn't ovulate until cd42 however, it was my first month and I was temping orally. Then after that, I switched to vaginal and took it days 3-7, ovulated CD 18 without a question. Then this last insane cycle with no clomid and it last over 120 days. Since this is our last shot, I'm feeling very empowered and confident in my temping and checking my cm. I just am wondering on some opinions about which days I should take it this cycle. I will be taking b6 (although someone said it should be a b complex?) EPO and my prenatals. Should I be doing the vitex as well or no? Any and all help would be amazing!

First off you can not take Vitex with clomid :) Second, they say the earlier you take clomid the earlier you will o. Maybe take it 2-6 or 3-7? And if you only take b6 you should also take b12. Having another b vit helps your body absorb the b6 :) Fxd this will be your month!


Afm- I decided to add all of my pos opk's to my ff chart. I usually have so many that I just started only putting in the first pos. Anyways, when I did that it changed my o day from cd11 to cd13! Which makes me only 12dpo today instead of 14dpo! Makes me feel slightly better about such a low number.


----------



## lorojovanos

kel21 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I have a question about my upcoming cycle. I have been perscribed Clomid days 5-9. The first 2 cycles I took it, I wasnt temping so not entirely sure even when I ovulated, if I did. Then I started temping and took Clomid days 5-9 and FF says I didn't ovulate until cd42 however, it was my first month and I was temping orally. Then after that, I switched to vaginal and took it days 3-7, ovulated CD 18 without a question. Then this last insane cycle with no clomid and it last over 120 days. Since this is our last shot, I'm feeling very empowered and confident in my temping and checking my cm. I just am wondering on some opinions about which days I should take it this cycle. I will be taking b6 (although someone said it should be a b complex?) EPO and my prenatals. Should I be doing the vitex as well or no? Any and all help would be amazing!
> 
> First off you can not take Vitex with clomid :) Second, they say the earlier you take clomid the earlier you will o. Maybe take it 2-6 or 3-7? And if you only take b6 you should also take b12. Having another b vit helps your body absorb the b6 :) Fxd this will be your month!
> 
> 
> Afm- I decided to add all of my pos opk's to my ff chart. I usually have so many that I just started only putting in the first pos. Anyways, when I did that it changed my o day from cd11 to cd13! Which makes me only 12dpo today instead of 14dpo! Makes me feel slightly better about such a low number.Click to expand...

Did the Dr seem concerned KEL?


----------



## kel21

He is out of town :(


----------



## lorojovanos

So it was who, who did your Bloods? It must be different in the US then here. 
What "should" your numbers be at 12 or 14 dpo?


----------



## kel21

My dr was out of town, but I guess he authorized his receptionist to print out lab orders for situations like this. don't know. That's also why I don't have an exact number, cause she said the dr has to sign off on it before she can tell me. So when she told me that I said "well is it at least 5?" And she said just barely over that. So I am guessing with the 6 or 7. Probably won't talk to him until the results come in on the second test.


----------



## lorojovanos

Please try and relax hon, I know its so hard. Your next bloods are Friday?


----------



## kel21

wednesday


----------



## lorojovanos

Tomorrow? O, so thats not a long wait at all. Do me a favour, come on ive been your constant buddy for a long time now. Get in some jammies, eat some crap, chocolate, chips, whatever your vice is, read, watch tv, knit, whatever and just relax. NOTHING you can do or not do, will change anything between now and tomorrow. We will know a lot more tomorrow, and all of us with be here for you! xx


----------



## kel21

Thank you loro! You're the best! I will try!


----------



## adroplet

Kel, good luck tomorrow. :flower:


----------



## shellgirl

Sorry that the numbers aren't higher Kel, but please listen to Loro. Don't go freaking out yet. You probably ovulated later as you figured out in FF and the receptionist didn't give you the actual number. She's not a doctor and to her, just barely over 5 could be 15 for all we know. Some women also don't produce much HCG initially. :hugs: to you and keeping you in my prayers too. Fx'd for some good numbers tomorrow!


----------



## kel21

Thank you ladies :)


----------



## danielle1984

Ok Kel, I got good news for you. According to the book "What to expect when expecting" (I love this book!!) here's where the numbers can be at:

3 weeks : 5 to 50 (hCG in MiU/L)
4 weeks: 5 to 426 
5 weeks: 19 to 7,340

FX's you get a higher number on your next blood test :happydance:


----------



## kel21

Thank you!!!! That makes me feel better!


----------



## echo

Hey! I should have read that! When I had my chemical (digi said pregnant!), went for blood test to confirm, and the doctor (very insensitively) just said I was NOT pregnant with an hcg level of 8. She told me my digi was FALSE! I believed her for the longest time, too. :cry:

I really hope your numbers are doubling as we speak, Kel! :dust:


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> HALLELUJAH! Clouds part and angels sing...after 124 cycle days, :witch: has finally made an appearance!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So 5 days to go until I start the Clomid, lets just pray that it makes me ovulate...:happydance:

 Yay!!!!




mommyL said:


> I'm a newbie! I hope I am doing this right :blush: I believe I am 1-2 DPO. DH and I DTD only once on day 14 and its now day 17. We didnt initially plan it, but are now hoping for a BFP! I ordered 15 IC's so that I can obsess on them as usual! I am planning to test as early as 8-9 DPO... just for fun.

 Welcome!



kel21 said:


> Afm- I decided to add all of my pos opk's to my ff chart. I usually have so many that I just started only putting in the first pos. Anyways, when I did that it changed my o day from cd11 to cd13! Which makes me only 12dpo today instead of 14dpo! Makes me feel slightly better about such a low number.

 I looked at your chart and it really looks like FF is correct with the new O day. And like the other girls said, I'm sure your numbers are fine. Please don't worry!:hugs:



echo said:


> Hey! I should have read that! When I had my chemical (digi said pregnant!), went for blood test to confirm, and the doctor (very insensitively) just said I was NOT pregnant with an hcg level of 8. She told me my digi was FALSE! I believed her for the longest time, too. :cry:

 Wow that was an awful thing for the doctor to say! Digis aren't the most sensitive either, I've never heard of one saying pregnant without it being true.


----------



## minuet

Ylanda said:


> Good luck to everyone still to test - hang on in there! :hugs:
> 
> I'm almost there - testing on Thursday at 12DPO. Temps have been jumpy since O but all above the CL and no AF symptoms so far so I hope I'm in with a shot this cycle!!!
> 
> FINGERS CROSSED FOR US ALL!!!!

It's so hard to wait isn't it? Glad you don't have any AF symptoms!

I'm 14DPO today, but not hopeful since my temp dipped below the coverline yesterday and just came up this morning. I gave in and tested anyway, but won't be testing again unless the temp climbs significantly tomorrow.


----------



## echo

[/QUOTE]I'm 14DPO today, but not hopeful since my temp dipped below the coverline yesterday and just came up this morning. I gave in and tested anyway, but won't be testing again unless the temp climbs significantly tomorrow.[/QUOTE]

Is it the fertile cm that gives you the open circles? 

Good luck! Sometimes its like a split personality: 'test, test, test!' or 'I'm afraid to see bfn...' (for me, anyway).


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> I'm 14DPO today, but not hopeful since my temp dipped below the coverline yesterday and just came up this morning. I gave in and tested anyway, but won't be testing again unless the temp climbs significantly tomorrow.
> 
> Is it the fertile cm that gives you the open circles?
> 
> Good luck! Sometimes its like a split personality: 'test, test, test!' or 'I'm afraid to see bfn...' (for me, anyway).Click to expand...


No, it's not the fertile cm, FF is just being silly. I changed testing time when I changed temping styles ( was always being awakened early and messing up temps previously), and even set the new testing time as the default time - but it still gives me open circles.
Oddly enough when I discarded a temp for disrupted sleep, it gave that a solid circle. :shrug:

I'm with you, it is a split personality. Hoping and wanting to see a BFP, yet knowing it'll end in disappointment. I swear DH will find me in a faint on the floor if it ever has two lines!


----------



## echo

I know. I get so hopeful. That is why I try not to test until AF is due. Then I don't have those stupid bfn's making me feel negative. This past cycle I failed at not testing early. We'll see what November brings.
Good luck to you, and please don't hit your head when you faint. :)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I just got a very faint BFP

Im not on the list for TWW.....bc i didnt think i was in this time!

We were sooo busy in Sept...that i didnt track anything...

Then last night i realized im 4 days late and im NEVER late!

So i bought a test and there was a faint line

Im in shock

:wacko:


----------



## danielle1984

Breaking Dawn said:


> I just got a very faint BFP
> 
> Im not on the list for TWW.....bc i didnt think i was in this time!
> 
> We were sooo busy in Sept...that i didnt track anything...
> 
> Then last night i realized im 4 days late and im NEVER late!
> 
> So i bought a test and there was a faint line
> 
> Im in shock
> 
> :wacko:

Yea!! Congrats :dance:


----------



## Breaking Dawn

danielle1984 said:


> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I just got a very faint BFP
> 
> Im not on the list for TWW.....bc i didnt think i was in this time!
> 
> We were sooo busy in Sept...that i didnt track anything...
> 
> Then last night i realized im 4 days late and im NEVER late!
> 
> So i bought a test and there was a faint line
> 
> Im in shock
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!! Congrats :dance:Click to expand...




This is my first BFP.....what now?? Lol


----------



## danielle1984

call your doctor, he/she will probably have you do blood test to confirm.


----------



## elt1013

Breaking Dawn said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Dawn said:
> 
> 
> I just got a very faint BFP
> 
> Im not on the list for TWW.....bc i didnt think i was in this time!
> 
> We were sooo busy in Sept...that i didnt track anything...
> 
> Then last night i realized im 4 days late and im NEVER late!
> 
> So i bought a test and there was a faint line
> 
> Im in shock
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea!! Congrats :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first BFP.....what now?? LolClick to expand...

Congrats!!

With my DD(my first and only BFP), I called the OBGYN I had chosen and made an appointment. I did not have to have any blood tests to confirm and they basically walked me through the whole process at my first appointment. I only had a urine test to confirm and the appointment was pretty much all informational for me. They weren't really quick to do anything because it was early and I didn't have any history of mc or anything. I guess it just all depends on your situation and possibly your location? (I live in the US)


----------



## Breaking Dawn

I just took a CB test and within 1 minute it flashed "Pregnant 1-2wks"


I cant belive this. :wacko:

So, 2 weeks ago i went to a fertility specialist for full bloodwork and ultrasounds because ive had some issues. I was supposed to call back on CD1 to book the appropriate tests.

Instead today i was calling to say....uh i think im pregnant?!?!?!

Tomorrow i go in for a bloodtest!

Im in Canada btw....


----------



## elt1013

Breaking Dawn said:


> I just took a CB test and within 1 minute it flashed "Pregnant 1-2wks"
> 
> 
> I cant belive this. :wacko:
> 
> So, 2 weeks ago i went to a fertility specialist for full bloodwork and ultrasounds because ive had some issues. I was supposed to call back on CD1 to book the appropriate tests.
> 
> Instead today i was calling to say....uh i think im pregnant?!?!?!
> 
> Tomorrow i go in for a bloodtest!
> 
> Im in Canada btw....

Sounds like you are on the right track...yay!!


----------



## Medzi

Breaking Dawn said:


> I just took a CB test and within 1 minute it flashed "Pregnant 1-2wks"
> 
> 
> I cant belive this. :wacko:
> 
> So, 2 weeks ago i went to a fertility specialist for full bloodwork and ultrasounds because ive had some issues. I was supposed to call back on CD1 to book the appropriate tests.
> 
> Instead today i was calling to say....uh i think im pregnant?!?!?!
> 
> Tomorrow i go in for a bloodtest!
> 
> Im in Canada btw....

Congratulations!!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Breaking Dawn!


----------



## minuet

Breaking Dawn said:


> I just got a very faint BFP
> 
> Im not on the list for TWW.....bc i didnt think i was in this time!
> 
> We were sooo busy in Sept...that i didnt track anything...
> 
> Then last night i realized im 4 days late and im NEVER late!
> 
> So i bought a test and there was a faint line
> 
> Im in shock
> 
> :wacko:

Wow that's so exciting! And you were even all set to go with the fertility specialist too! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

autigers55 said:


> Thought I would hop on over here and see how you ladies were doing!!
> 
> Congrats to all bfps!!
> 
> The month I dont join a testing thread happened to be the month I got a bfp!! :haha:
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies!! Sending lots of :dust:

Congrats Autigers!!! :)
:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

kel21 said:


> Well just got my beta back for 13dpo. Doesn't sound too good for a sticky bean :( It was only 6 or 7. And today af type cramps have kicked in :(

:hugs: I hope everything turns out to be fine! 



mommyL said:


> I'm a newbie! I hope I am doing this right :blush: I believe I am 1-2 DPO. DH and I DTD only once on day 14 and its now day 17. We didnt initially plan it, but are now hoping for a BFP! I ordered 15 IC's so that I can obsess on them as usual! I am planning to test as early as 8-9 DPO... just for fun.

Welcome!!



Breaking Dawn said:


> I just got a very faint BFP
> 
> Im not on the list for TWW.....bc i didnt think i was in this time!
> 
> We were sooo busy in Sept...that i didnt track anything...
> 
> Then last night i realized im 4 days late and im NEVER late!
> 
> So i bought a test and there was a faint line
> 
> Im in shock
> 
> :wacko:

Congrats to you! :)

:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

* shawty *

:happydance:


----------



## Karynmski

9 days until I can test..... I have no patience. :dohh:


----------



## Twag

OK so tested this morning and a faint line so :bfp: I am in shock and so nervous/scared this is my 1st ever bfp :cloud9:

I am buying some more tests today so I can see it getting darker


----------



## garfie

Twag - :happydance: congrats hun :flower:

:hugs:

X


----------



## Twag

Thank you Garfie I just hope it sticks there :wacko: :dust:


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats to Breaking Dawn & Twag!!! Hooray!!! :dance:


----------



## danielle1984

Twag said:


> OK so tested this morning and a faint line so :bfp: I am in shock and so nervous/scared this is my 1st ever bfp :cloud9:
> 
> I am buying some more tests today so I can see it getting darker

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## kel21

Congrats Twag!


----------



## momof1making2

Yay, Congrats ladies!!!!!!!!!:cake::dance::yellow:


----------



## momof1making2

Breaking Dawn said:


> I just took a CB test and within 1 minute it flashed "Pregnant 1-2wks"
> 
> 
> I cant belive this. :wacko:
> 
> So, 2 weeks ago i went to a fertility specialist for full bloodwork and ultrasounds because ive had some issues. I was supposed to call back on CD1 to book the appropriate tests.
> 
> Instead today i was calling to say....uh i think im pregnant?!?!?!
> 
> Tomorrow i go in for a bloodtest!
> 
> Im in Canada btw....

YAY!!!!! this is so BEYOND exciting CONGRATS!!!!:happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

Hi there, I have been following your thread and I'm in my TWW woo hoo! I was wondering if there was any chance I could get added to your list. :o) I test on the 28th !


----------



## kim_09

Hi ladies.. does this look like a bfp to you?? I've had af type cramps for the last week. Is that normal??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5627.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## shellgirl

kim_09 said:


> Hi ladies.. does this look like a bfp to you?? I've had af type cramps for the last week. Is that normal??

Looks like a BFP to me!!! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## momof1making2

kim_09 said:


> Hi ladies.. does this look like a bfp to you?? I've had af type cramps for the last week. Is that normal??

LOOKS LIKE A :bfp::happydance:


----------



## Twag

Congrats

:Dust: to all waiting to test still :dust:


----------



## ProudArmyWife

got my BFP this morning! in complete shock since I so thought i was out this month!:cloud9:


Goodluck and lots of :dust: to everyone


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Amazing to see so many new :bfp: here this morning!

Congrats BreakingDawn, Twag, Kim and ProudArmyWife!


----------



## Twag

Congrats to the new :bfp: H&H 9 months

:dust:


----------



## kel21

Wow congrats ladies!


----------



## butterflywolf

Congrats on the new BFP's! H&H 9 months for you ladies!!


So I go to my doctors tomorrow to see why we haven't gotten preggy since the mc (8 months of trying this is cycle 8 right now) I should be 9 dpo. I am hoping just hoping that he'll come back and be like "uh you're preggy" XD I can dream right? Anyway, for symptoms so far this cycle, two evening's ago I had snot like cm. Still kind of have snot like cm (different than what I typically see for EWCM and this is something new to me). Pinching on right side of utuerus or at least right around there this morning. Last evening I had small dull minor cramps. Also this morning nips feel different. Kind of how they did when I was preggy last Dec. So I'm hoping. Took a test today but flat out no XD

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test62052 that's the link to my test if you want to see. 
This is my chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## lorojovanos

WOW, 4 more bfps's this morning! HUGE congratulations!!!!!
KEL- Good luck today hon, I'm thinking of you hon


----------



## IsaacRalph

Congratulations on all the bfps's ladies! Great news, this thread has so many just hope the November thread follows this trend!


----------



## meli1981

gosh! congrats on the new bfps! october has been a lucky month! it has to be for me to fall pregnant!:)


----------



## LornaMJ

Firtsly yeahhhh to all the BFP,s and H&H 9 months:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am now on CD 34, I usually have cycles of 28/29 the longest I have gone before is 35 and that was only once!! Still no sign of AF but we are going to wait until Saturday to test as I got a BFN 11 dpo on CD 26. I have sore BB's, sore nips and lost of cramping on and off for a few days now!! Anyway FX'd and I will update soon!! Lots of babydust to everyone else who is waiting to test :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## meli1981

kel keep us updated on your test results, praying your numbers go up!
here you dont even get your first prenatal appt until you are twelve weeks. its so long to wait! but by then you may hear a heartbeat so i guess its worth the wait!


----------



## Medzi

butterflywolf said:


> Congrats on the new BFP's! H&H 9 months for you ladies!!
> 
> 
> So I go to my doctors tomorrow to see why we haven't gotten preggy since the mc (8 months of trying this is cycle 8 right now) I should be 9 dpo. I am hoping just hoping that he'll come back and be like "uh you're preggy" XD I can dream right? Anyway, for symptoms so far this cycle, two evening's ago I had snot like cm. Still kind of have snot like cm (different than what I typically see for EWCM and this is something new to me). Pinching on right side of utuerus or at least right around there this morning. Last evening I had small dull minor cramps. Also this morning nips feel different. Kind of how they did when I was preggy last Dec. So I'm hoping. Took a test today but flat out no XD
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test62052 that's the link to my test if you want to see.
> This is my chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d231b//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

I hope you find some answers - but don't worry. I got pregnant last December and I miscarried in January and it took us until now to get pregnant again. Sometimes it just takes time :hugs: Actually, I sent DH for a SA... he went and I got our bfp 2 days later. We haven't even gotten the results yet! 

Your chart is looknig good! FX for you!


----------



## Ylanda

Good luck to everyone waiting for results one one sort or another - so much going on, it's hard to keep track!!! :)

And congrats to the new BFPs - I'm hoping to join you tomorrow. AF due today but no sign of her so far, every time I go to the loo I anxiously peek in my panties to see if I can see her coming... ;) Will be 12 DPO tomorrow. Temps have been jumpy the last few days but all above the CL and today's was the same as yesterday, sp maybe they are levelling off now nice and high - who knows. Tomorrow morning will tell.


----------



## minuet

Wow several new BFPs!

Congrats Twag, Kim and ProudArmyWife!!


----------



## minuet

My temp dropped today , so not going to bother to test. In fact if I don't get AF in a day or two I'm going to think I never actually Ovulated.


----------



## Lionchild

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!! This is always the luckiest thread!!! I can imagine how excited you all are!!!!

For those in waiting, GL!!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats to the new BFPs! Wishing you all a H&H 9 months :happydance:


----------



## echo

Congrats to the new :bfp:!

:hugs: Minuet.

Good luck Kel!


----------



## FestivEclipse

Hi girls, congrats to all the ladies with their new bfp! :D 

I guess I am joining you this month, testing on the 26 if AF doesnt show..


----------



## Karynmski

Congrats to Kim, Twag and ProudArmyWife!!! I can't believe all the :bfp: this month. I test next week and I hope I'm as lucky as all of you!!! Spread that :dust:


----------



## Scarlet369

Congrats to the new BFPs. I'm happy to see that I wont be seeing some names Ive grown used:hi: to when I come back to TTC. This year is going by so slow and yet each month is flying by. I know I'll be back in that list before I know it. Trying so hard to focus on having a wonderful holiday season. Really want to ramble on but don't want to take all the excitement from you ladies :test::test::test:ing, so I guess if anyone wants more details I'll post in my Journal. Missing this thread :sad2:


----------



## louisiana

im out.im 1 day late,tested and got a BFN.now ive got crampy pains starting.

congrats on all the BFPs and good luck to everyone still to test


----------



## kel21

meli1981 said:


> kel keep us updated on your test results, praying your numbers go up!
> here you dont even get your first prenatal appt until you are twelve weeks. its so long to wait! but by then you may hear a heartbeat so i guess its worth the wait!

Thanks! The only reason they do anything with me this early is because I have been going to him for 5 1/2 years trying to get pg! And I had a mc 3 1/2 years ago. He is really great! But with my ds he wouldn't see me until 9 weeks because I had to history of mc or problems!


I talked to my dr's office today and they gave me the actual number from my first beta. It was 8. Not great, but better than the 6 I thought it was!


----------



## lorojovanos

When will you know your numbers from today KEL? I've been thinking of you all damn day


----------



## kel21

She said if they come in before she leaves at 2pm she will call me. If not it will be tomorrow morning. I have about an hour and 10mins left of hope for today :)


----------



## lorojovanos

K, so thats 4 my time. I hope she calls you today hon but if she doesn't, you get to have another night or no stressing. Just chocolate or chips and tv and movies! As per my request! 
No spotting or anything? Keep it cool hon, I'm positive everything is fine. You know why? My and the guy upstairs, we have a deal. You have a strong and happy, healthy, fat baby, and CRYSTAL too, and I get pregnant in November. We chatted for quite some time and lets face facts, this is not negotiable. :)


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing great! I dont post much, but I do read and stay updated on all your progress. Hoping we have postives this month.:thumbup:

As for me...I triggered Sunday, and ovulated Monday so I'm now in the TWW which by the way SUCKS! lol I have not felt any thing diffrent. Is that Normal? Maybe its still to early?:shrug: Anywho I'm just so happy because after 6 years TTC I have finally ovulated which finally gives me a real chance to be a mom. I'm very thankful for that. 

Good luck to all, and you all are in my prayers. :hugs:

Will be Testing on October 31. :wacko:


----------



## kel21

You're the best Loro! And no spotting :) Fxd you join us soon!

And just fyi for all of you lovely ladies out there...This was my first month using soy iso and got my bfp the first time!


----------



## ES89

Congrats kel21! Where do u get soy from?


----------



## kel21

I ordered it from the vitaminneshop.com. Although I hear walmart and other stores sell it as well!


----------



## kel21

My dr just called. My beta is at 4. He said both numbers are so darn low that that really doens't mean much. Based on my last period he says I'm late, so that is good. And that if I don't start my period in a week we will re-do the test. I think I'm just in shock.


----------



## lorojovanos

So it went from an 8 yesterday to a 4 today?


----------



## lorojovanos

I see on your chart your BW was negative? What is going on?


----------



## kel21

Less than 5 is considered neg. I guess I will have someone new to meet in heaven:( It was 8 two days ago. So it is going backwards. My frer now has a line as light or lighter than the first pos I got at 9dpo.


----------



## lorojovanos

O babe:( I am so so sorry...


----------



## Medzi

So sorry Kel :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

I cannot remember if it was someone on this thread or not who mentionned to me to take b12's along with the b6's. So ive been taking 50mg of b6 each day, is that enough? And the b12's i bought are 100mg's, how much of that should i be taking?
BTW, I decided to do my Clomid days 3-7, so tomorrow night is my first one:)


----------



## minuet

Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing great! I dont post much, but I do read and stay updated on all your progress. Hoping we have postives this month.:thumbup:
> 
> As for me...I triggered Sunday, and ovulated Monday so I'm now in the TWW which by the way SUCKS! lol I have not felt any thing diffrent. Is that Normal? Maybe its still to early?:shrug: Anywho I'm just so happy because after 6 years TTC I have finally ovulated which finally gives me a real chance to be a mom. I'm very thankful for that.
> 
> Good luck to all, and you all are in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> Will be Testing on October 31. :wacko:

I'm so glad you finally ovulated! You certainly deserved it with that long wait!


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> I cannot remember if it was someone on this thread or not who mentionned to me to take b12's along with the b6's. So ive been taking 50mg of b6 each day, is that enough? And the b12's i bought are 100mg's, how much of that should i be taking?
> BTW, I decided to do my Clomid days 3-7, so tomorrow night is my first one:)


There is a thread here on B&B somewhere that talked all about taking B vitamins, one lady in particular was very informative which is where I got most of my info from.
You're supposed to take a B complex, and most ladies start with B50, if that doesn't work after a while they go up to B100.
Since your B6 and B12 don't match up in amounts, I'm not sure.
I'd probably just go out and re-buy B50 complex; here at least they're dirt cheap, not sure how cheap up in Canada.

Or you could do some internet research. I just know you aren't supposed to take one without the other in proper ratio or you'll throw off your absorption and etc.


----------



## kim_09

loro- if you take b12 take methylcobalamin b12. That form of b12 is better for absorption. The cobalamin form is not worth taking in my opinion. Get liquid methylcobalamin if you're serious about taking b12. i had a b12 deficiency for years and i got the b12 spray/tablets that dissolve under your tongue and i feel so much better


----------



## kim_09

tested again this morning. Does this look positive even though the line is thinner than the control line??
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5643.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Medzi

Kim - :bfp:!


----------



## lorojovanos

:bfp:


kim_09 said:


> tested again this morning. Does this look positive even though the line is thinner than the control line??

:bfp:


----------



## Firefly153

kim_09 said:


> tested again this morning. Does this look positive even though the line is thinner than the control line??

Definate line there kim. Congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months.


----------



## Breaking Dawn

Thank you so much everyone :flower:

And congrats to all the BFPs....wow so many in the past day.


I had a blood test this mornin and got the official BFP from the drs office :cloud9:


----------



## stargazer01

Scarlet369 said:


> Congrats to the new BFPs. I'm happy to see that I wont be seeing some names Ive grown used:hi: to when I come back to TTC. This year is going by so slow and yet each month is flying by. I know I'll be back in that list before I know it. Trying so hard to focus on having a wonderful holiday season. Really want to ramble on but don't want to take all the excitement from you ladies :test::test::test:ing, so I guess if anyone wants more details I'll post in my Journal. Missing this thread :sad2:

We Miss YOU too Scarlet!!!


----------



## Karynmski

Kel, I'm so sorry. :cry: I've miscarried twice and I know how gutted you feel. Take care of yourself. Cry it out if you need to and don't forget that all of us are here if you want to talk. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thank you so much everyone :flower:
> 
> And congrats to all the BFPs....wow so many in the past day.
> 
> 
> I had a blood test this mornin and got the official BFP from the drs office :cloud9:

thst's great news!! Congrats!

Congrats to Kim too! Def. a bfp!


----------



## stargazer01

Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing great! I dont post much, but I do read and stay updated on all your progress. Hoping we have postives this month.:thumbup:
> 
> As for me...I triggered Sunday, and ovulated Monday so I'm now in the TWW which by the way SUCKS! lol I have not felt any thing diffrent. Is that Normal? Maybe its still to early?:shrug: Anywho I'm just so happy because after 6 years TTC I have finally ovulated which finally gives me a real chance to be a mom. I'm very thankful for that.
> 
> Good luck to all, and you all are in my prayers. :hugs:
> 
> Will be Testing on October 31. :wacko:

Good Luck!!! You are definately due for your bfp! :)



kel21 said:


> Less than 5 is considered neg. I guess I will have someone new to meet in heaven:( It was 8 two days ago. So it is going backwards. My frer now has a line as light or lighter than the first pos I got at 9dpo.

Oh Kel, I am so, so sorry. :hugs:



kim_09 said:


> tested again this morning. Does this look positive even though the line is thinner than the control line??

Definately positive!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*babydeabreu
momof1making2
Festive Eclipse*

Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## stargazer01

* Twag 
 ProudArmyWife 
 Kim09 *


----------



## kim_09

Thanks ladies. I'm still in shock. :dohh: I need time for it to kick in. I feel like i'm dreaming


----------



## minuet

Breaking Dawn said:


> Thank you so much everyone :flower:
> 
> And congrats to all the BFPs....wow so many in the past day.
> 
> 
> I had a blood test this mornin and got the official BFP from the drs office :cloud9:

That's great!:happydance:


----------



## Ylanda

I tested with morning with FMU using a drug store own brand digi and got my :bfp: :D :D :happydance: Cannot believe it, in total shock, but also very very happy deep inside!!! :D


----------



## kim_09

WOOOHOOOO!! Congratulations Ylanda!! I'm still in shock too!


----------



## Ylanda

Wanna be bump buddies, kim? :)


----------



## Trying2012

Congrats on all the BFPs!


----------



## shellgirl

Congrats to Kim and Ylanda on your :bfp:'s!!!

Kel, I'm am so very sorry. I know how awful you feel. My prayers go out to you and your little angel.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hey Ladies I know I'm not on much when I am on you ladies are more than likely sleep. Due to me being in Hawaii the time zone is way off. I've also been trying to keep my self busy as can be so I wont bust and test due to me being so early still ugh I hate playing the waiting game. Planning on testing on my and dh one year anniversary oh the 23rd hoping and praying for some awesome news. That will definitely be the greatest gift in the world. Hope all is doing well have a blessed morning.
Congrats to all the new positives and a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## Ylanda

Good luck to you, BritneyNChris!!! :hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations YLANDA!


----------



## kim_09

Ylanda- Yeah for sure, let's be bump buddies!!! It still hasn't really kicked in yet. :D


----------



## Ylanda

When did you find out again, kim? I just feel like going home and peeing on a stick again. Keep staring at the pic I took of the test this morning on my phone as well - going nuts!


----------



## kim_09

Ylanda. I first found out last night. My husband was already convinced i was pregnant and bought a test on his way home from work. I guess now i know the reason why i've been so emotional this last week. haha how have you been feeling?

I'm off to bed. It's 10.20pm here and i'm so exhausted! x


----------



## Ylanda

I wish I could sleep too - only 3:30pm though, so need to soldier on! I've not been feeling much different and after a huge false alarm last cycle my husband simply refused to get excited - men! ;)

Everything I've been feeling I have attributed to AF coming - only that she never showed!!! :D


----------



## minuet

Ladies, your opinions please...

Today I woke up 2 hours before regular temping time, so took my temp out of curiosity - it was 97.7! Quite a spike from 97.1, but a negative test. At 16DPO, surely the test would be positive now if I were pregnant. 

SO, keeping in mind I switched from oral to v temps on CD66, and v temps are always higher, I'm wondering if perhaps I just O'd on CD85.

Of course tomorrow and the next day temps would tell me either way, and perhaps this temp is way off since it was 2 hours early. 

This cycle is really driving me crazy! It keeps giving me hope and then dashing it. :nope:


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> Ladies, your opinions please...
> 
> Today I woke up 2 hours before regular temping time, so took my temp out of curiosity - it was 97.7! Quite a spike from 97.1, but a negative test. At 16DPO, surely the test would be positive now if I were pregnant.
> 
> SO, keeping in mind I switched from oral to v temps on CD66, and v temps are always higher, I'm wondering if perhaps I just O'd on CD85.
> 
> Of course tomorrow and the next day temps would tell me either way, and perhaps this temp is way off since it was 2 hours early.
> 
> This cycle is really driving me crazy! It keeps giving me hope and then dashing it. :nope:

I know your frustration hon:dohh:
I didnt agree before with your CH's, cause of your switch. And that is quite a big jump up. It is very possible that you only did just ovulate, as you said, only time will tell. What I would do, is erase, but keep note of, your temps that werent done vaginally. It is really hard when 3/4's of your chart is oral, and the last is vaginally. It'll probably confuse FF too...


----------



## lorojovanos

KEL-Where are you this morning? I see your temp went up a wee bit...did you test? any spotting?


----------



## minuet

Ylanda said:


> I tested with morning with FMU using a drug store own brand digi and got my :bfp: :D :D :happydance: Cannot believe it, in total shock, but also very very happy deep inside!!! :D

:happydance::happydance:



kim_09 said:


> Ylanda. I first found out last night. My husband was already convinced i was pregnant and bought a test on his way home from work. I guess now i know the reason why i've been so emotional this last week. haha how have you been feeling?
> 
> I'm off to bed. It's 10.20pm here and i'm so exhausted! x

I was SO emotional too, for a few days I cried at everything and my life was over. But then Monday afternoon *snap fingers* I was fine again.
That sort of convinces me I really did O, because of all the progesterone symptoms.
Ugh this is driving me nuts!


----------



## LornaMJ

Congrats yet agan to more BFP's,this must be one of Stargazers most successful threads so far!!

I am going through abit of turmoil...I am on nights at present so havent had time to pop out and buy a HPT!! I am now 6days late with no sign of AF. I have had cramping on and off for a few days the worse being last night (Turs night in NZ) I really thought that AF was about to arrive it was that bad. I decided to do an OPK as I have read that they will show positive if I was pg but it was negative (2 lines but the test lighter). I will test on Saturday but has anyone here taken an OPK which was negative but found to be PG. Its all silly I know but this is very unlike me and abit strange!! Also my temp is higher than usual!?!


----------



## minuet

the OPK thing doesn't work for every woman, so I wouldn't worry about the OPK being positive or negative. :)


----------



## LeahMSta

Halfway to testing!!! I am just ticking off days til the 25th. I can not wait to hit that 14 day mark and see a second line. We both feel positive about this cycle. We had our best timed insemination yet. -2 -1 and 0. DW had a sudden bit of queasiness last night and ironically when she said her tummy felt gross we both said "yay" at the same time. LOL! We aren't really crazy symptom spotters. When they just pop up like that though we can't help but hope. LOL! I hope everyone is well. Lets get some more BFPs on here and blow all of the other threads out of the water!


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

kel21 said:


> Less than 5 is considered neg. I guess I will have someone new to meet in heaven:( It was 8 two days ago. So it is going backwards. My frer now has a line as light or lighter than the first pos I got at 9dpo.

I am so sorry Kel, sending you big :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Big congrats Kim and Ylanda!


----------



## augustluvers

Please put me down for October 29th =)


----------



## stargazer01

*augustluvers*

Good Luck!!! :D


----------



## stargazer01

* Ylanda *

:happydance:


----------



## lorojovanos

LEAH, you're doing good this cycle for being patient:)
I soooooo hope you girls get your anniversary gift:)


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all!
Congrats to the new BFPs, wishing you all a H&H 9 months!
Stargazer please can you change my testing date to the 27th? Think I'm on another long cycle so going to wait until then. Thanks!


----------



## stargazer01

baby1wanted said:


> Hi all!
> Congrats to the new BFPs, wishing you all a H&H 9 months!
> Stargazer please can you change my testing date to the 27th? Think I'm on another long cycle so going to wait until then. Thanks!

You are welcome! Good Luck!!! :)


----------



## baby1wanted

stargazer01 said:


> baby1wanted said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> Congrats to the new BFPs, wishing you all a H&H 9 months!
> Stargazer please can you change my testing date to the 27th? Think I'm on another long cycle so going to wait until then. Thanks!
> 
> You are welcome! Good Luck!!! :)Click to expand...

You too - let's hope the 27th is lucky for both of us!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

:happydance: Congratulations to all the BFP already this month whoop whoop :happydance:
I now its a little late to join but cud I put down for testing October 26th thanks stargazer
:dust: to all stil waiting to test


----------



## jessthemess

Hey everyone! Haven't checked in for a bit but I'm a BFN. Tested negative on the 6th. Felt down a bit about it, till AF showed up on 10/15 and now just looking forward to the coming month!


----------



## maratobe

hi all!!
can i join? im going to be testing around the 27th but AF is due on the 31st! 
:happydance::dust: to everyone!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi all can I join too please, I'll be testing if my af is late, it's due on the 1st of November

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png


----------



## Babywhisperer

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi all can I join too please, I'll be testing if my af is late, it's due on the 1st of November
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png

Af is due Nov 1 or 2nd!! Got a smiley yesterday and today. We bd last night and plan on tonight as well. FX'd we get it this time! I really don't think I ovu last month as I had no ovu cramps.


----------



## xEmmaDx

Babywhisperer said:


> xEmmaDx said:
> 
> 
> Hi all can I join too please, I'll be testing if my af is late, it's due on the 1st of November
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png
> 
> Af is due Nov 1 or 2nd!! Got a smiley yesterday and today. We bd last night and plan on tonight as well. FX'd we get it this time! I really don't think I ovu last month as I had no ovu cramps.Click to expand...

You are exactly same time as me. Good luck to us both :)


----------



## stargazer01

Hi everyone! I just made the new November Thread. I hope everyone that has gotten the dreaded af comes to join me for a new month of ttc! (Sorry it took me so long to get this one going!)

Good Luck to everyone that has to test yet this month. <3

Here is the link: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-testing-thread-summer-babies-making.html


----------



## 2blue lines

That's it I gotta get in on this thread! I think it's a lucky thread :) man I hope this is the month I'm now in the 2ww IUI today!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Only 3 more sleeps until my appt with fertility specialist. 
Anyone know what to expect for first appt.
I've already had one baby


----------



## jazzybabies

Firstly congrats to everyone who got their BFP's; danielle1984 how are you? Been stalking you; you say you had an ectopic pregancy before this? Did you lose a tube? 

I am currently on CD15 Good Luck ladies


----------



## danielle1984

jazzybabies said:


> Firstly congrats to everyone who got their BFP's; danielle1984 how are you? Been stalking you; you say you had an ectopic pregancy before this? Did you lose a tube?
> 
> I am currently on CD15 Good Luck ladies

No, I was really lucky that they didn't have to remove my tube. I went for an ultrasound last week and the baby is in the right place this time :happydance:
have you had an ectopic before?


----------



## LornaMJ

123Deirdre said:


> Only 3 more sleeps until my appt with fertility specialist.
> Anyone know what to expect for first appt.
> I've already had one baby

From my own personal experience they will ask your history of trying e.g. how long etc and will take blood of both you and your husband to test for abnormnalities with your fertility including HIV etc. However, that was while I lived in the UK, I actually live oin NZ now and I am witing again tio see the FS but to hopefully be put on the IVF waiting list and they have asked for heap of bloods from me. They may also want sperm from your DH to check. Hope that all helps and good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## Medzi

123Deirdre said:


> Only 3 more sleeps until my appt with fertility specialist.
> Anyone know what to expect for first appt.
> I've already had one baby

I can't give any advice, but wanted to say that I hope everything goes well for you at your appointment!


----------



## Mrs. T

:bfn: for me :(


----------



## moose31

123Deirdre said:


> Only 3 more sleeps until my appt with fertility specialist.
> Anyone know what to expect for first appt.
> I've already had one baby

I had my first fertility appt in sept. after ttc for #1 1.5 years so far . They ordered blood work ( CD3 FSH level , CD21 Progesterone, TSH level, and Prolactin) and Sperm analysis for hubby. they asked alot about what youve tried so far ( how often you have sex? opks?) and about your cycles ( how long, whats your flow like) and other general health hubby and self ( smoking, drinking,drug use, sexual history). 
After lab work f/u I was prescribed clomid b/c my CD 21 progesterone was low indicating no ovulation.
GL!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

jessthemess said:


> Hey everyone! Haven't checked in for a bit but I'm a BFN. Tested negative on the 6th. Felt down a bit about it, till AF showed up on 10/15 and now just looking forward to the coming month!

So sorry Hun! :hugs: Fx for you this cycle!


----------



## LornaMJ

Mrs. Eddie said:


> jessthemess said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Haven't checked in for a bit but I'm a BFN. Tested negative on the 6th. Felt down a bit about it, till AF showed up on 10/15 and now just looking forward to the coming month!
> 
> So sorry Hun! :hugs: Fx for you this cycle!Click to expand...

Hey Jess, sorry if an awkward questioon but when was your AF due, where you late as I think that this is what may happen to me this month??


----------



## jazzybabies

danielle1984 said:


> jazzybabies said:
> 
> 
> Firstly congrats to everyone who got their BFP's; danielle1984 how are you? Been stalking you; you say you had an ectopic pregancy before this? Did you lose a tube?
> 
> I am currently on CD15 Good Luck ladies
> 
> No, I was really lucky that they didn't have to remove my tube. I went for an ultrasound last week and the baby is in the right place this time :happydance:
> have you had an ectopic before?Click to expand...

I was not so lucky my right tube was removed; :growlmad::growlmad: but I have been to a FS who performed a laparoscope and told me everything was fine :happydance: we are waiting for DH's SA tests which are due anytime now! Then we should know where we really stand


----------



## jazzybabies

Code snippet: PseudoHTML, UBBCode&#8482; and BBCode. Used on most forums.
https://lt1f.lilypie.com/yeCKp2.png
testing


----------



## butterflywolf

I choose of course to test early. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test62803 Yea I don't see hope there. Only hope I have is yesturday temp was down a little and today it took a nice spike. Period should be here between sunday and tuesday.


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey all, please can I join, I'm due to test on the 27th-28th, first time ttc, I've been cramping last couple of days so think I'm out but keeping my fingers crossed :)


----------



## BritneyNChris

Well ladies I think I'm out this month only 9dpo my boobs are extra sore to the touch, dull pressure low in the abdomen and lower back pains :( . I know its early but I still think I should have seen a little something in my test this morning but nothing.


----------



## meli1981

hi everyone! kel, im so sorry hun, youre in my thoughts:) just keep on trying youll get your bfp

i tested today with a digi, and not only did pregnant pop up right away but it said 2-3 weeks! so that means im just about five weeks. things are fine so far, feeling hot and tired a slightly more hungry than usual. i have my doc appt on the 30th, for confirmation


----------



## butterflywolf

meli1981 said:


> hi everyone! Kel, im so sorry hun, youre in my thoughts:) just keep on trying youll get your bfp
> 
> i tested today with a digi, and not only did pregnant pop up right away but it said 2-3 weeks! So that means im just about five weeks. Things are fine so far, feeling hot and tired a slightly more hungry than usual. I have my doc appt on the 30th, for confirmation

congrats!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

:hugs: to jessthemess and Mrs T for BFNs, hoping Nov is your month

Big congrats and a H&H 9 months to Meli! :happydance:


----------



## bumpnotyet

Aw hugest congrats ladies with BFPs :) woop so wonderful :)

Just wondered if I could have a little moan, feel terrible as I'm so happy for a lady but can't help feeling sad - we lost our perfect little one at 12 and a half weeks in July, just after 1st scan, we had the cvs test because they were concerned about the size of our angels nuchal fold and found out at the scan before they performed the test that babies heart was no longer beating :cry: well they did the cvs results and found no abnormalities at all, but I had parvovirus caught from being a teacher and the doc believes this is what caused little one to pass away :(... Sorry for ramble... But I went to my next door neighbours tonight for a Jamie Oliver cookware party, knowing she was pregnant, got chatting and she said her due date is a day after the day our Bumpy would have been born... Its a little boy too... So happy for her, but can't believe the chances of us living next door and her due date being practically the same, just feels like a bit of a blow! They're lovely and already have a little boy and I truly am so happy for them, but just can't believe we'd have conceived on like the same day, just seems so unfair that we didn't get to keep the baby we love so much :( so sorry to hugely ramble as totally know this is 2ww, so sorry, just feel like I know you girls :) your support means so much :)

I'm 2dpo today with no symptoms! How is everyone? Lots of love xxxx


----------



## shellgirl

bumpnotyet said:


> Aw hugest congrats ladies with BFPs :) woop so wonderful :)
> 
> Just wondered if I could have a little moan, feel terrible as I'm so happy for a lady but can't help feeling sad - we lost our perfect little one at 12 and a half weeks in July, just after 1st scan, we had the cvs test because they were concerned about the size of our angels nuchal fold and found out at the scan before they performed the test that babies heart was no longer beating :cry: well they did the cvs results and found no abnormalities at all, but I had parvovirus caught from being a teacher and the doc believes this is what caused little one to pass away :(... Sorry for ramble... But I went to my next door neighbours tonight for a Jamie Oliver cookware party, knowing she was pregnant, got chatting and she said her due date is a day after the day our Bumpy would have been born... Its a little boy too... So happy for her, but can't believe the chances of us living next door and her due date being practically the same, just feels like a bit of a blow! They're lovely and already have a little boy and I truly am so happy for them, but just can't believe we'd have conceived on like the same day, just seems so unfair that we didn't get to keep the baby we love so much :( so sorry to hugely ramble as totally know this is 2ww, so sorry, just feel like I know you girls :) your support means so much :)
> 
> I'm 2dpo today with no symptoms! How is everyone? Lots of love xxxx

Don't apologize to us. You had such a horrible loss that is truly heart wrenching. All losses are awful, but I think it's safe to say the further along you are, the more difficult and traumatic it is. I'm so truly sorry for your loss and understand how you must feel with that sort of reminder living right next door. I pray this will be your cycle to conceive again. :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

jazzybabies said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jazzybabies said:
> 
> 
> Firstly congrats to everyone who got their BFP's; danielle1984 how are you? Been stalking you; you say you had an ectopic pregancy before this? Did you lose a tube?
> 
> I am currently on CD15 Good Luck ladies
> 
> No, I was really lucky that they didn't have to remove my tube. I went for an ultrasound last week and the baby is in the right place this time :happydance:
> have you had an ectopic before?Click to expand...
> 
> I was not so lucky my right tube was removed; :growlmad::growlmad: but I have been to a FS who performed a laparoscope and told me everything was fine :happydance: we are waiting for DH's SA tests which are due anytime now! Then we should know where we really standClick to expand...

Sorry to hear. I hope you hear soon from doctor about the SA. It took us some time to get the results back. FX's everything goes well.


----------



## LornaMJ

Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Karynmski

LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

Best wishes for a sticky bean!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## butterflywolf

LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

congrats an h&h 9 months!!!!


----------



## Keeping Faith

LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

Congrats! Wishing you the best!


----------



## lorojovanos

LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

Congratulations! Everything is crossed for you


----------



## minuet

LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

So very happy for you! Pray you have a sticky bean! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

Wow!! A big congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Medzi

Massive congrats Lorna!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Would any of you other ladies who have their BFP's like to be Bump Buddies


----------



## lorojovanos

MINUET- Whats going on love? Do you have anything to induce your period?
AFM, day 2 of Clomid and whether or not its related or hormones from my period but overnight, i broke out like CRAZY. I mean, everywhere!
I'll take it though, im glad my provera took so long to work cause my hubby left today and is gone til monday on a stag weekend. It the timing were different, i told him he was not going...god answered his prayers!!!!


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> MINUET- Whats going on love? Do you have anything to induce your period?
> AFM, day 2 of Clomid and whether or not its related or hormones from my period but overnight, i broke out like CRAZY. I mean, everywhere!
> I'll take it though, im glad my provera took so long to work cause my hubby left today and is gone til monday on a stag weekend. It the timing were different, i told him he was not going...god answered his prayers!!!!


Lol your husband is lucky.

I'm sorry you broke out, that is NO fun, can't wait to hear that the clomid works for you this time!

Thanks for asking, no I don't have anything to induce a period; and am now not sure I even O'd. I'm going to wait a few more days and see what the temps do. 
I was tempted to use the progesterone cream to induce a period, but I did that back CD51-CD60 as I thought I'd finally O'd, and it didn't produce AF.
:nope:

My arsenal still has a couple weapons in it though: 
myo-inositol - used to treat insulin resistance and bring it back into balance. There is even a product out there that uses it, called Pregnitude, and it's supposed to work
royal jelly - have yet to try this, but hopeful

Still discouraged, but we haven't run out of options yet!


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MINUET- Whats going on love? Do you have anything to induce your period?
> AFM, day 2 of Clomid and whether or not its related or hormones from my period but overnight, i broke out like CRAZY. I mean, everywhere!
> I'll take it though, im glad my provera took so long to work cause my hubby left today and is gone til monday on a stag weekend. It the timing were different, i told him he was not going...god answered his prayers!!!!
> 
> 
> Lol your husband is lucky.
> 
> I'm sorry you broke out, that is NO fun, can't wait to hear that the clomid works for you this time!
> 
> Thanks for asking, no I don't have anything to induce a period; and am now not sure I even O'd. I'm going to wait a few more days and see what the temps do.
> I was tempted to use the progesterone cream to induce a period, but I did that back CD51-CD60 as I thought I'd finally O'd, and it didn't produce AF.
> :nope:
> 
> My arsenal still has a couple weapons in it though:
> myo-inositol - used to treat insulin resistance and bring it back into balance. There is even a product out there that uses it, called Pregnitude, and it's supposed to work
> royal jelly - have yet to try this, but hopeful
> 
> Still discouraged, but we haven't run out of options yet!Click to expand...

Oh, my cycle is going to work, dont you worry about it:thumbup:
Matt is very lucky, 3 days, just guys, in a cabin, golfing, bar hopping, no kids, no wives, 4 hours a way! And really, what works better than him being gone while im on clomid, and emotional, on my period... and he will come home in time :happydance:
That is very strange that you took it for 9 days and havent gotten your period. Yet your temps dont show a clear ovulation pattern, to me, yet. 
I'm glad you're still being positive, that helps! Is this by far your longest cycle?


----------



## Mmmoreos

Hi ladies, I'm brand new to the board and thread but I've been lurking for a while. 
Been TTC since January 2012 after a lot of years on the mirena coil... life stops every month at the 2ww these days and due to test on 30 October. Can I join? 

Got to the stage where I don't know if I'm actually having real symptoms or its my brain tricking me into thinking I'm pregnant as I've read so much about it.. 

Major congrats to all those who got their BFP this cycle, hoping and hoping it's me next 

Xx


----------



## baby1wanted

Congrats Lorna, hope this is your rainbow and you have a H&H9 months!!


----------



## shellgirl

A huge CONGRATULATIONS to you Lorna!!! That is such long awaited, fantastic news. Sending mountains of sticky :dust: to you!


----------



## Missbx

Please can u put me down to test on the 30th ? :)


----------



## stargazer01

xEmmaDx said:


> Hi all can I join too please, I'll be testing if my af is late, it's due on the 1st of November
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle-1349067600z0z8z30z14.png

I started a November thread, the link is in my siggy, if you want to join that one for Nov. 1 testing. I could add you to the end of this month if you prefer to be on this thread. :)




Mrs. T said:


> :bfn:

:hugs:



bumpnotyet said:


> Aw hugest congrats ladies with BFPs :) woop so wonderful :)
> 
> Just wondered if I could have a little moan, feel terrible as I'm so happy for a lady but can't help feeling sad - we lost our perfect little one at 12 and a half weeks in July, just after 1st scan, we had the cvs test because they were concerned about the size of our angels nuchal fold and found out at the scan before they performed the test that babies heart was no longer beating :cry: well they did the cvs results and found no abnormalities at all, but I had parvovirus caught from being a teacher and the doc believes this is what caused little one to pass away :(... Sorry for ramble... But I went to my next door neighbours tonight for a Jamie Oliver cookware party, knowing she was pregnant, got chatting and she said her due date is a day after the day our Bumpy would have been born... Its a little boy too... So happy for her, but can't believe the chances of us living next door and her due date being practically the same, just feels like a bit of a blow! They're lovely and already have a little boy and I truly am so happy for them, but just can't believe we'd have conceived on like the same day, just seems so unfair that we didn't get to keep the baby we love so much :( so sorry to hugely ramble as totally know this is 2ww, so sorry, just feel like I know you girls :) your support means so much :)
> 
> I'm 2dpo today with no symptoms! How is everyone? Lots of love xxxx

:hugs: So sorry you have that reminder right next door. I have everything crossed that this is your month for a :bfp: 



LornaMJ said:


> Welll after 9 years I am PREGNANT :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:this morning picture attached!! I am 5 weeks!! This is my second time this year (last one MC) so please can everyone wish me sticky bean!!

:wohoo: I'm so happy for you! :D Sending super sticky thoughts to you and little bean! :)



Mmmoreos said:


> Hi ladies, I'm brand new to the board and thread but I've been lurking for a while.
> Been TTC since January 2012 after a lot of years on the mirena coil... life stops every month at the 2ww these days and due to test on 30 October. Can I join?
> 
> Got to the stage where I don't know if I'm actually having real symptoms or its my brain tricking me into thinking I'm pregnant as I've read so much about it..
> 
> Major congrats to all those who got their BFP this cycle, hoping and hoping it's me next
> 
> Xx

Welcome! Good Luck!


----------



## stargazer01

*Bumblebee24
maratobe
XEmmaDx
rachybaby85
Missbx
Mmmoreos*

Good Luck! :D

:dust:


----------



## stargazer01

:wohoo: I'm so happy to announce this bfp! After 9 years, you were certainly due yours! :D

:bfp: *LornaMJ* :bfp:

:dance:


----------



## garfie

Lorna mj - :happydance::happydance::happydance:bfp

Congrats hun so pleased for you.

You must be on :cloud9:

:hugs:

X


----------



## garfie

Moving onto November thread - had two goes for a Halloween pumpkin - wasn't meant to be a 20 day cycle - hurry up fs appointment:cry:

good luck ladies

:hugs:

X


----------



## meli1981

LornaMJ said:


> Would any of you other ladies who have their BFP's like to be Bump Buddies

i would love to be your bump buddy, it would be nice to have some support during this worrisome time


----------



## maratobe

congratulations to the new BFPs!! :happydance:


----------



## BritneyNChris

[url]https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63123[/url]

10dpo am I seeing things or is that showing positive?


----------



## stargazer01

I'd say that is a :bfp: ! 

:happydance:


----------



## BritneyNChris

stargazer01 said:


> I'd say that is a :bfp: !
> 
> :happydance:

I hope so :happydance: im going to buy more test do you think I should get digital?


----------



## stargazer01

I don't know if I'd try a digital yet, I heard they are not as sensitive as other tests. Try another frer in the morning! Maybe wait a few days for a digital.


----------



## shellgirl

BritneyNChris said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'd say that is a :bfp: !
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I hope so :happydance: im going to buy more test do you think I should get digital?Click to expand...

Looks like a :bfp:!!! Congratulations darlin! I'd wait till at least 12dpo to try a digital. You'll just get sad if you see "not pregnant". I started getting a faint line at 10 dpo and I didn't get "pregnant" on a digital until 12. Yes, I wasted tests on 10 and 11 and was sad and discouraged when it said "not pregnant". Wait a couple days and you'll get to see that beautiful word!!!!


----------



## stargazer01

How are you feeling shellgirl? 
I see baby is a sweetpea now! Happy 6 weeks!! :D


----------



## BritneyNChris

stargazer01 said:


> I don't know if I'd try a digital yet, I heard they are not as sensitive as other tests. Try another frer in the morning! Maybe wait a few days for a digital.




shellgirl said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I'd say that is a :bfp: !
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> I hope so :happydance: im going to buy more test do you think I should get digital?Click to expand...
> 
> Looks like a :bfp:!!! Congratulations darlin! I'd wait till at least 12dpo to try a digital. You'll just get sad if you see "not pregnant". I started getting a faint line at 10 dpo and I didn't get "pregnant" on a digital until 12. Yes, I wasted tests on 10 and 11 and was sad and discouraged when it said "not pregnant". Wait a couple days and you'll get to see that beautiful word!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much ladies I will take your advise I really appreciate girls. Shellgirl your baby is looking good how is your pregnancy going?


----------



## LornaMJ

meli1981 said:


> LornaMJ said:
> 
> 
> Would any of you other ladies who have their BFP's like to be Bump Buddies
> 
> i would love to be your bump buddy, it would be nice to have some support during this worrisome timeClick to expand...

Bump Buddies we are :happydance::hugs:


----------



## LornaMJ

Garfie and Stargazer...thank you I certainly am on :cloud9: but a little anxious and praying for a sticky bean. Good luck to next month for you both and I hope to see your BFP's VERY soon :dust:


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> How are you feeling shellgirl?
> I see baby is a sweetpea now! Happy 6 weeks!! :D

Stargazer & Brit: I'm so excited to be a sweetpea!!! Pregnancy is progressing along. The strongest symptom is the fatigue. My goodness the fatigue! I have been in bed every night before 8 and a couple nights at 6 and snoozing away. That's right. I'm actually up late right now (8:15) because I just went out to dinner with DH and had an iced tea (they only have a little caffeine) b/c I promised I would stay up with him a little tonight. He's getting lonely in the living room all by himself night after night and I feel bad. I have my u/s on Tuesday and it just can't get here soon enough! I'll feel so much better after I see a heartbeat. Get ready to get tired Brit, it's inevitable! Stargazer, I am hoping and praying for you and crossing all things that are crossable that this will be your cycle. :dust: I've really grown to love, care, and worry about all you ladies here.


----------



## BritneyNChris

shellgirl said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling shellgirl?
> I see baby is a sweetpea now! Happy 6 weeks!! :D
> 
> Stargazer & Brit: I'm so excited to be a sweetpea!!! Pregnancy is progressing along. The strongest symptom is the fatigue. My goodness the fatigue! I have been in bed every night before 8 and a couple nights at 6 and snoozing away. That's right. I'm actually up late right now (8:15) because I just went out to dinner with DH and had an iced tea (they only have a little caffeine) b/c I promised I would stay up with him a little tonight. He's getting lonely in the living room all by himself night after night and I feel bad. I have my u/s on Tuesday and it just can't get here soon enough! I'll feel so much better after I see a heartbeat. Get ready to get tired Brit, it's inevitable! Stargazer, I am hoping and praying for you and crossing all things that are crossable that this will be your cycle. :dust: I've really grown to love, care, and worry about all you ladies here.Click to expand...

Awww I'm so happy for you and your u/s is on my anniversary <3 I want to have a nice positive by that time. I'm also scared I miscarriage my first child at 5 weeks but I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was about 4 weeks had surgery the same month I got pregnant. So I'm just hoping god will bless me a full term pregnancy. But I'm really excited yours is going really good.


----------



## minuet

BritneyNChris said:


> Awww I'm so happy for you and your u/s is on my anniversary <3 I want to have a nice positive by that time. I'm also scared I miscarriage my first child at 5 weeks but I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was about 4 weeks had surgery the same month I got pregnant. So I'm just hoping god will bless me a full term pregnancy. But I'm really excited yours is going really good.


Congrats!!! I really hope you have a sticky :baby:


----------



## BritneyNChris

minuet said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Awww I'm so happy for you and your u/s is on my anniversary <3 I want to have a nice positive by that time. I'm also scared I miscarriage my first child at 5 weeks but I didn't find out I was pregnant until I was about 4 weeks had surgery the same month I got pregnant. So I'm just hoping god will bless me a full term pregnancy. But I'm really excited yours is going really good.
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! I really hope you have a sticky :baby:Click to expand...

Thanks Minuet I will find out for sure next week I'm testing monday and tuesday which is my anniversary that will be the greatest gift from god in the world. :)


----------



## stargazer01

shellgirl said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling shellgirl?
> I see baby is a sweetpea now! Happy 6 weeks!! :D
> 
> Stargazer & Brit: I'm so excited to be a sweetpea!!! Pregnancy is progressing along. The strongest symptom is the fatigue. My goodness the fatigue! I have been in bed every night before 8 and a couple nights at 6 and snoozing away. That's right. I'm actually up late right now (8:15) because I just went out to dinner with DH and had an iced tea (they only have a little caffeine) b/c I promised I would stay up with him a little tonight. He's getting lonely in the living room all by himself night after night and I feel bad. I have my u/s on Tuesday and it just can't get here soon enough! I'll feel so much better after I see a heartbeat. Get ready to get tired Brit, it's inevitable! Stargazer, I am hoping and praying for you and crossing all things that are crossable that this will be your cycle. :dust: I've really grown to love, care, and worry about all you ladies here.Click to expand...

Thank you shellgirl! :) I appreciate all the good wishes. :D

Enjoy time with your hubby! And give us an update on your ultrasound!


----------



## BritneyNChris

Stargazer sending you all the baby :dust: :dust: you may need you are next keeping you in my prayers <3


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Britney on your bfp!! 

Shell - I know right!! The exhaustion can't seem to go away. No energy. I just feel like napping all day.


----------



## lorojovanos

So, im getting ready for bed, which includes taking the bra off and holy moly, the girls hurt. Ok, not so much the girls, but like the tops, where if you have kids already, and look like me, the spot wear its like flat, before the boobs start ski sloping... It is sore, like ouch muscle hurt sore. When I have my period, normally it hurts a bit in the armpits but not here. I don't remember since its been over 4 months, but is this a side affect of Clomid?


----------



## babydeabreu

stargazer01 said:


> *babydeabreu
> momof1making2
> Festive Eclipse*
> 
> Good Luck!!! :)

Thank you. only 6dpo so got a while yet :thumbup:

symptoms so far.....gassy, cramps/burning sensation lower abdominal, bloated, tender nipples and thirsty :thumbup: these could all be symptoms or all in my head lol 

congratulation to all the new bfp..wishing u all a H&H 9 months..good luck xx


----------



## alanjabam

I had my BFP on October 1st at 14dpo xxx


----------



## maratobe

^^ congratulations!! :)


----------



## butterflywolf

Well girls I tested (again) today BFN unless you say something different 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63229

Period is due either monday or weds. I'm feeling this is not my month again. I suppose onto month 9 in a day or three. I know I know still a sliver of a hope if af doesn't come, but I'm just about there.


----------



## BritneyNChris

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63255

I'm too excited :) Shell girl I read your post right after i took the first one which i wasn't surprised it said not pregnant then at 11dpo fmu I got my BFP ladies check out my link :) :dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## BritneyNChris

alanjabam said:


> I had my BFP on October 1st at 14dpo xxx

Congrats and a h&h 9 months:cloud9:


----------



## shellgirl

BritneyNChris said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63255
> 
> I'm too excited :) Shell girl I read your post right after i took the first one which i wasn't surprised it said not pregnant then at 11dpo fmu I got my BFP ladies check out my link :) :dust: to everyone!!!

Yay!!!! Nothing confirms it like seeing "pregnant"! So happy for you honey. Come join us in the June thread :baby:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Thanks honey, can you place the link down for me? I think im due beginning july.


----------



## shellgirl

BritneyNChris said:


> Thanks honey, can you place the link down for me? I think im due beginning july.

Here's June: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ng-all-june-2013-bumps-136-way-11-angels.html

I don't know if there's a July, but I'm sure you could come hang with us June gals :)


----------



## BritneyNChris

shellgirl said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Thanks honey, can you place the link down for me? I think im due beginning july.
> 
> Here's June: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ng-all-june-2013-bumps-136-way-11-angels.html
> 
> I don't know if there's a July, but I'm sure you could come hang with us June gals :)Click to expand...

Thanks honey I will hang with you ladies :)


----------



## KalonKiki

AF is due on the 23rd. I'm nervous, all :bfn: tests so far (been testing since 7DPO, 12DPO now). ):


----------



## stargazer01

BritneyNChris said:


> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test63255
> 
> I'm too excited :) Shell girl I read your post right after i took the first one which i wasn't surprised it said not pregnant then at 11dpo fmu I got my BFP ladies check out my link :) :dust: to everyone!!!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

*Kalonkiki*

Good Luck!!


----------



## stargazer01

* BritneyNChris 
 alanjabam *

:happydance: So happy for you girls!!! :D


----------



## BritneyNChris

Thank you so much Stargazer. Lots of :dust: your way <3 :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

BritneyNChris said:


> Thanks honey, can you place the link down for me? I think im due beginning july.

Congrats on your :bfp:, honey! If I get mine this month, we'll be due around the same time. :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

stargazer01 said:


> * BritneyNChris
> alanjabam *
> 
> :happydance: So happy for you girls!!! :D

Wow this is a lucky thread! Congrats to all the bfps!!! :dust: to all of the ladies still waiting to test and :hugs: to those the witch got.

Afm, I think I am 3dpo as per FF, but I feel like I might have ovu later since FF has me ovu on the same day as my + opk. We bd cd 6,7,10,11,12,13 and feeling discouraged we missed cd 8&9 if I did ovu on cd11 like FF says. In previous months I have ovu anywhere from cd 12-16. I hope we timed it right this month! Af is due Nov 1 but fx'd she stays away since my Dad's bday is 11/7 and it would be the best present to tell him I got my bfp! Not to mention dh is asking me every day when I can test...this is gonna be a loooong TWW. FX'd for everyone!!


----------



## rachybaby85

Hey Ladies, can you help....I thought I was 7dpo but I've had ewcm just now?! Woke up this morning with what I thought was a uti brewing, full bladder feeling but no burning or pain, now this? I'm so confused?! It's my first tww so any help would be great :)


----------



## KalonKiki

rachybaby85 said:


> Hey Ladies, can you help....I thought I was 7dpo but I've had ewcm just now?! Woke up this morning with what I thought was a uti brewing, full bladder feeling but no burning or pain, now this? I'm so confused?! It's my first tww so any help would be great :)

I see from your signature that you have a 31 day cycle like I do. Do you know how long your luteal phase is? (So far I've assumed that mine is 14 days long, so I ovulate a little later than most, it's also my first TWW.) You could also just have ovulated a week late. Sometimes stress, medications, and other factors can do that to you (it's happened to me before, but only a couple of times). Of course if you ovulate late then AF will arrive late as well. If I were you I'd get to BD soon for just in case!


----------



## rachybaby85

My luteal phase is 13 days, I've been tracking my cycles for about a year and half, so I'm really confused that its suddenly blimmin changed?!


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, have you been under a lot of stress lately? I know that's what did it for me the couple of times that I've been late. Like I said though, you might go ahead and get together with DH and BD for just in case you're ovulating a bit late this month due to circumstance.


----------



## rachybaby85

I don't think so, as we just got back from honeymoon :) ill be sure to jump dh tonight ha ha. Back to the tww!


----------



## LornaMJ

shellgirl said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Thanks honey, can you place the link down for me? I think im due beginning july.
> 
> Here's June: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ng-all-june-2013-bumps-136-way-11-angels.html
> 
> I don't know if there's a July, but I'm sure you could come hang with us June gals :)Click to expand...

Hi I have just hopped over to this thread as I am due 23rd June...I noted the lady who started the thread has had a MC, is she still maintaining the thread?


----------



## minuet

rachybaby85 said:


> My luteal phase is 13 days, I've been tracking my cycles for about a year and half, so I'm really confused that its suddenly blimmin changed?!

BD just in case you are actually just now ovulating, it's possible that the honeymoon or events preceding delayed ovulation.

However, it is not uncommon to have EWCM in the TWW. In fact some women get it every TWW the day before AF.

So it's still very possible you are in the TWW and just experiencing random EWCM.


----------



## meli1981

lornamj how are you feeling?
congrats to any new bfps! we still have ten more days, plenty of time for so many more bfps!


----------



## LornaMJ

meli1981 said:


> lornamj how are you feeling?
> congrats to any new bfps! we still have ten more days, plenty of time for so many more bfps!

Hey Meli not too bad just had the worst migraines the last two nights keeping me awake coupled with needing to go the toilet every hour!!!! When I finally got out of bed I had to take paracetamol, just hoping its not such a bad thing taking them but I had to. Also, feeling tired a lot which is usual for me anyway lol. 

How about you how are you feeling at the moment. Also where in the world do you live?


----------



## meli1981

hi lorna! im doing well! feeling so tired, i could sleep all day and just walking up the stairs gets me out of breath! i get very hot and have to have my fan on durning the night. ive also been sooooo hungry! i keep eating but im still hungry! ive been peeing alot also but thats normal for me;) ps i live in canada:)
when did you conceive i think we are really close for due dates:)


----------



## LornaMJ

meli1981 said:


> hi lorna! im doing well! feeling so tired, i could sleep all day and just walking up the stairs gets me out of breath! i get very hot and have to have my fan on durning the night. ive also been sooooo hungry! i keep eating but im still hungry! ive been peeing alot also but thats normal for me;) ps i live in canada:)
> when did you conceive i think we are really close for due dates:)


I think I conceived anywhere between 28th Sept - 1st Oct and I think my EDD is 22-23rd June, how about you? I live in NZ and it is going into Summer here and feels very hot at present. I haven't felt all that hungry though just very thirsty and I am worries what I can and cannot drink :wacko:


----------



## lorojovanos

So, its only day 4 of my Clomid, but im feeling what i think is "o" pains. There is def that feeling, on the one side....


----------



## meli1981

yeah loro! i really hopd the clomid works for you hun


----------



## meli1981

lorna i think i conceived around oct 2, my dd is june 25th i think pretty close! ive also been so thirsty, chugging water likecrazy


----------



## lorojovanos

It just seems crazy early, im still spotting. I'm just wondering if its just stimulating my ovaries, and they are gearing up, i dont know. Producing a few good follies? All i can say is they are def strong twingy feelings just on the left side!


----------



## BritneyNChris

KalonKiki said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Thanks honey, can you place the link down for me? I think im due beginning july.
> 
> Congrats on your :bfp:, honey! If I get mine this month, we'll be due around the same time. :)Click to expand...

Thanks honey well sending you lots of :dust: :) good luck :hugs: maybe we can be buddies just keep me posted hunn.


----------



## KalonKiki

I'd love it if we could be bump buddies, Britney. FXed for that :bfp: so that we can both be July 2nd bumps. :hugs:


----------



## BritneyNChris

KalonKiki said:


> I'd love it if we could be bump buddies, Britney. FXed for that :bfp: so that we can both be July 2nd bumps. :hugs:

Yay :) when are you due to test? I was suppose to test on the 25th but something told me to try and test again with fmu so I did and what do you know lol.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well I've been testing since 7DPO with dollar store cheapies for just in case (this morning was 12DPO). AF is due the 23rd. I feel pretty positive for this month even though it's my first cycle TTC. I hope the witch doesn't show! It would be great if I got my :bfp: this morning after I get up. It's off to bed with me now though.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Okay girl just keep me posted good luck again and good night.


----------



## louisiana

god im driving myself mental here.. im 5-6 days late and still no af.
i last tested on fri and it was bfn.

ive got crampy pains but they dont feel like normal af cramps-or am i just trying to convince myself???ive been having thick creamy cm or feeling really wet-like af started,but hasnt.


----------



## butterflywolf

count me out. BFN today and slight pink cm meaning af is on her way late today to early tomorrow.


----------



## momof1making2

lorojovanos said:


> So, im getting ready for bed, which includes taking the bra off and holy moly, the girls hurt. Ok, not so much the girls, but like the tops, where if you have kids already, and look like me, the spot wear its like flat, before the boobs start ski sloping... It is sore, like ouch muscle hurt sore. When I have my period, normally it hurts a bit in the armpits but not here. I don't remember since its been over 4 months, but is this a side affect of Clomid?

Lorojovanos- Your post absolutely cracked me up!:rofl: I too, am a mom of a six year old little girl and I know what you mean by :holly: and lol "their slopes, and flat spots" The joy of childbirth! Anyways, I am also on my very first round of Clomid and I did not get any soreness in the ta ta region so not sure if it is a side effect ( maybe for some) just a whole lot of cramping! I am now in the TWW and get to test on the 29th. My TWW symptoms are alot of excess cm ( ewww) and holy moly gassy:haha: ugh onto waiting:shrug::coffee:


----------



## momof1making2

Stargazer can you change my Test date to the 29th please I gave you the wrong date. thanks honey!!!!!!


----------



## lorojovanos

momof1making2 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> So, im getting ready for bed, which includes taking the bra off and holy moly, the girls hurt. Ok, not so much the girls, but like the tops, where if you have kids already, and look like me, the spot wear its like flat, before the boobs start ski sloping... It is sore, like ouch muscle hurt sore. When I have my period, normally it hurts a bit in the armpits but not here. I don't remember since its been over 4 months, but is this a side affect of Clomid?
> 
> Lorojovanos- Your post absolutely cracked me up!:rofl: I too, am a mom of a six year old little girl and I know what you mean by :holly: and lol "their slopes, and flat spots" The joy of childbirth! Anyways, I am also on my very first round of Clomid and I did not get any soreness in the ta ta region so not sure if it is a side effect ( maybe for some) just a whole lot of cramping! I am now in the TWW and get to test on the 29th. My TWW symptoms are alot of excess cm ( ewww) and holy moly gassy:haha: ugh onto waiting:shrug::coffee:Click to expand...

I'm glad it made ya laugh:haha:
It really was only that one day that they hurt. But since yesterday, I've been having some serious ovary twinges on the left side, VERY noticable. Good luck testing hon:)


----------



## momof1making2

butterflywolf said:


> count me out. BFN today and slight pink cm meaning af is on her way late today to early tomorrow.

:cry:I'm sorry hun!:cry::hug::hug::hug::dust: for November!


----------



## butterflywolf

momof1making2 said:


> butterflywolf said:
> 
> 
> count me out. BFN today and slight pink cm meaning af is on her way late today to early tomorrow.
> 
> :cry:I'm sorry hun!:cry::hug::hug::hug::dust: for November!Click to expand...

Thanks *hugs* I'm ready to give up though. Next month will be the one year anniversary of actually being preggy but with no baby and I don't know if I can take this anymore.


----------



## momof1making2

lorojovanos said:


> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> So, im getting ready for bed, which includes taking the bra off and holy moly, the girls hurt. Ok, not so much the girls, but like the tops, where if you have kids already, and look like me, the spot wear its like flat, before the boobs start ski sloping... It is sore, like ouch muscle hurt sore. When I have my period, normally it hurts a bit in the armpits but not here. I don't remember since its been over 4 months, but is this a side affect of Clomid?
> 
> Lorojovanos- Your post absolutely cracked me up!:rofl: I too, am a mom of a six year old little girl and I know what you mean by :holly: and lol "their slopes, and flat spots" The joy of childbirth! Anyways, I am also on my very first round of Clomid and I did not get any soreness in the ta ta region so not sure if it is a side effect ( maybe for some) just a whole lot of cramping! I am now in the TWW and get to test on the 29th. My TWW symptoms are alot of excess cm ( ewww) and holy moly gassy:haha: ugh onto waiting:shrug::coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it made ya laugh:haha:
> It really was only that one day that they hurt. But since yesterday, I've been having some serious ovary twinges on the left side, VERY noticable. Good luck testing hon:)Click to expand...

Did they give you the trigger shot as well? Do you have an unltrasound to see how mature your eggs are or are you just taking the clomid and predicting ovulation for BDing?


----------



## Mrs. Eddie

Wow, huge congrats Lorna on your BFP!!! I am so happy for you and am wishing you the happiest and healthiest 9 months possible!

BritneyNChris: I am so happy for you. Congrats!

AFM, AF came right on time so I am off to the November thread. 

Lots of luck and :dust: to those waiting to test!


----------



## TTCMSP

Hi all,

I got my BFP at 12 DPO. I had a BFN at 9 DPO, and a "I thought it was in my head" VERY faint BFP at 11 DPO.

So excited!


----------



## shellgirl

TTCMSP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my BFP at 12 DPO. I had a BFN at 9 DPO, and a "I thought it was in my head" VERY faint BFP at 11 DPO.
> 
> So excited!

YAY! Congrats TTC! :happydance:


----------



## garfie

Congrats ladies

Butterfly - Don't give up hun I was exactly a year before I got those beautiful lines again:flower:

:dust::dust::dust: to those about to test

Congrats to all the October BFPs

AFM - See you later I'm off to the November thread :hugs:

:hugs:

X


----------



## lorojovanos

momof1making2 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momof1making2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> So, im getting ready for bed, which includes taking the bra off and holy moly, the girls hurt. Ok, not so much the girls, but like the tops, where if you have kids already, and look like me, the spot wear its like flat, before the boobs start ski sloping... It is sore, like ouch muscle hurt sore. When I have my period, normally it hurts a bit in the armpits but not here. I don't remember since its been over 4 months, but is this a side affect of Clomid?
> 
> Lorojovanos- Your post absolutely cracked me up!:rofl: I too, am a mom of a six year old little girl and I know what you mean by :holly: and lol "their slopes, and flat spots" The joy of childbirth! Anyways, I am also on my very first round of Clomid and I did not get any soreness in the ta ta region so not sure if it is a side effect ( maybe for some) just a whole lot of cramping! I am now in the TWW and get to test on the 29th. My TWW symptoms are alot of excess cm ( ewww) and holy moly gassy:haha: ugh onto waiting:shrug::coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm glad it made ya laugh:haha:
> It really was only that one day that they hurt. But since yesterday, I've been having some serious ovary twinges on the left side, VERY noticable. Good luck testing hon:)Click to expand...
> 
> Did they give you the trigger shot as well? Do you have an unltrasound to see how mature your eggs are or are you just taking the clomid and predicting ovulation for BDing?Click to expand...

No trigger shot. We have no us scheduled, my two two rounds, I didn't ovulate at all, and the one before this last cycle where i took a break, I "o'd" right on schedule. I can get an US at any time for confirmation though


----------



## BritneyNChris

TTCMSP said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my BFP at 12 DPO. I had a BFN at 9 DPO, and a "I thought it was in my head" VERY faint BFP at 11 DPO.
> 
> So excited!

Congrats TTC and a H&H 9 months :)


----------



## stargazer01

* TTCMSP *


----------



## whigfield

Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:

Can you see it???

https://i46.tinypic.com/qp5m40.jpg


----------



## stargazer01

whigfield said:


> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/qp5m40.jpg

My computer is terrible for light lines... how many dpo are you???
Try a frer! :)


----------



## minuet

whigfield said:


> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/qp5m40.jpg

Yep I can easily see it! Is it faint pink? Congrats!


----------



## whigfield

stargazer01 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/qp5m40.jpg
> 
> My computer is terrible for light lines... how many dpo are you???
> Try a frer! :)Click to expand...

I'm supposedly 13 but I think 12!


----------



## whigfield

minuet said:


> Yep I can easily see it! Is it faint pink? Congrats!

Thank you! :happydance: Yes it's definitely got pink there.. It's just super faint!


----------



## ladybug123

whigfield said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> Yep I can easily see it! Is it faint pink? Congrats!
> 
> Thank you! :happydance: Yes it's definitely got pink there.. It's just super faint!Click to expand...

I can see it !! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

whigfield said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???
> 
> 
> My computer is terrible for light lines... how many dpo are you???
> Try a frer! :)
> 
> I'm supposedly 13 but I think 12!Click to expand...
> 
> If you have a light line on a cheapy, I bet a frer would give you a nice set of lines!! :D
> Congrats!Click to expand...


----------



## shellgirl

whigfield said:


> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/qp5m40.jpg

I see it and my eyes suck big time! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

Thanks everyone! I'll take a FRER tomorrow, pleasepleaseplease let there be 2 nice lines!!!


----------



## 123Deirdre

Bfps 
What was ur cm like before u tested positive


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all! Just checking in and another few BFPs!! Congrats to all of you and hope you have a H&H 9months :happydance:
AFM AF is due at the weekend and I can definitely feel her on her way, normal AF cramps and sore boobs have arrived already :-(
Oh well, maybe it's onto next month for me - though with a 42 day cycle November will pass me by and I'll be straight onto December! 
:dust: to everyone still waiting to test


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> Ladies! I wasn't planning to test until I was "late" but I was feeling a bit of nausea earlier so did a test tonight and got what I *thiiiink* is a really faint positive! :wacko:
> 
> Can you see it???
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/qp5m40.jpg

Congrats, I see it I see it :) take another in a couple of days I would also try a frer.


----------



## BritneyNChris

I wanted to inform you guys went to the doctors today just got the call that We officially got our sticky bean. My first appointment to check on baby will be Nov.14,2012 I'm excited and scared at the same time.


----------



## shellgirl

BritneyNChris said:


> I wanted to inform you guys went to the doctors today just got the call that We officially got our sticky bean. My first appointment to check on baby will be Nov.14,2012 I'm excited and scared at the same time.

Yay! Will you get to have an u/s too?


----------



## BritneyNChris

shellgirl said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to inform you guys went to the doctors today just got the call that We officially got our sticky bean. My first appointment to check on baby will be Nov.14,2012 I'm excited and scared at the same time.
> 
> Yay! Will you get to have an u/s too?Click to expand...

I'm not sure I will ask them dh won't be there at my first appointment with me but my sister will go so I won't be alone. Dh is in the Army so I'm going to a military clinic. I hope they do an u/s.


----------



## KalonKiki

Well ladies, I went to the bathroom and saw that AF got me a day early (not surprising as I usually do get my period on the 22nd of every month). Looks like I'll be joining the rest of you that got hit by the Witch in the November thread. Congrats to those of you that did get your :bfp: this month and sorry that we didn't get to be bump buddies! Hugs for everyone :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

123Deirdre said:


> Bfps
> What was ur cm like before u tested positive

I barely had any cm.


----------



## Medzi

123Deirdre said:


> Bfps
> What was ur cm like before u tested positive

I actually had lots and have still have lots! I never noticed much with my last pregnancy though.


----------



## theamanda

Hello ladies! Grats to those who got thier BFPs! :) I test tomorrow. I have a feeling itll be a BFP, but you know what happens if you jynx yourself! Lmao im excited and terrified to poas tomorrow both for obvious reasons... Anyone else testing tomorrow? Im 12 dpo today.


----------



## danielle1984

theamanda said:


> Hello ladies! Grats to those who got thier BFPs! :) I test tomorrow. I have a feeling itll be a BFP, but you know what happens if you jynx yourself! Lmao im excited and terrified to poas tomorrow both for obvious reasons... Anyone else testing tomorrow? Im 12 dpo today.

Oh!! Good luck!! Keep us updated :happydance:


----------



## LilMart

Well, it looks like I'm not going to be testing in November after all. I finally ovulated a few days ago on CD 27. I'll be testing on November 6th now if I can hold out that long!


----------



## theamanda

danielle1984 said:


> theamanda said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Grats to those who got thier BFPs! :) I test tomorrow. I have a feeling itll be a BFP, but you know what happens if you jynx yourself! Lmao im excited and terrified to poas tomorrow both for obvious reasons... Anyone else testing tomorrow? Im 12 dpo today.
> 
> Oh!! Good luck!! Keep us updated :happydance:Click to expand...

Will do :) thankyou!


----------



## 123Deirdre

saw the FS he thinks its just my eggs arent getting time to mature before ovulation. has ordered bloods for day 3 and 21 of next cycle and if this confirms his suspicions then onto clomid...if not then wants to look at tubes and uterus through surgery but i cant afford that.


----------



## whigfield

After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:

I really can't believe it! 

Please put me down as a BFP!
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## 123Deirdre

whigfield said:


> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!

YAY!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

whigfield said:


> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!

WHOOPY congratulations H&H 9 months :dance: 

can i just ask when ur AF was due i am finding it so hard to wait to test, i have a few cheep ones off ebay. Wondered if i tested now wud it be too soon.


----------



## whigfield

Bumblebee24 said:


> whigfield said:
> 
> 
> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!
> 
> WHOOPY congratulations H&H 9 months :dance:
> 
> can i just ask when ur AF was due i am finding it so hard to wait to test, i have a few cheep ones off ebay. Wondered if i tested now wud it be too soon.Click to expand...

I tested yesterday at 13dpo and today at 14dpo - which is when AF would be due :) Still quite faint though but I've heard that some women don't even get a positive or a hint of one until weeks after they've missed their period - I'd say test anyway!!


----------



## LornaMJ

whigfield said:


> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!

Huge Congrats and welcome to the club :happydance: H&H nine months!!


----------



## maratobe

loads of BFPs at the moment!! congrats everyone, hoping i can join you all :)
big :hugs: to everyone who's AF showed up!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies....8dpo and got temp drop today. anyone had this and still got bfp? whether it be implantation dip or af on her way..im dreading it! 

good luck to all of your girls that got your BFP..wishing u all a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## shellgirl

babydeabreu said:


> Hi ladies....8dpo and got temp drop today. anyone had this and still got bfp? whether it be implantation dip or af on her way..im dreading it!
> 
> good luck to all of your girls that got your BFP..wishing u all a H&H 9 months xx

I had this at 8dpo and I got a BFP! Think it was implantation. Fx'd it's the same for you!


----------



## babydeabreu

shellgirl said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....8dpo and got temp drop today. anyone had this and still got bfp? whether it be implantation dip or af on her way..im dreading it!
> 
> good luck to all of your girls that got your BFP..wishing u all a H&H 9 months xx
> 
> I had this at 8dpo and I got a BFP! Think it was implantation. Fx'd it's the same for you!Click to expand...

oh really...thanks shell and congratulations xx


i hope this is the case for me. gives me a little bit of hope :thumbup: when did u get your bfp..what dpo were you?


----------



## Heather03

First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all. 
And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:

I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.

The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo. 

This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.

Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:


----------



## minuet

whigfield said:


> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!

Congrats again!


----------



## minuet

babydeabreu said:


> Hi ladies....8dpo and got temp drop today. anyone had this and still got bfp? whether it be implantation dip or af on her way..im dreading it!
> 
> good luck to all of your girls that got your BFP..wishing u all a H&H 9 months xx

 At 8DPO you have plenty of time for your temp to go back up, so don't worry yet!



Heather03 said:


> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:

 Wow congrats! It sounds like the Vitamin B complex did work for you, that's great!


----------



## Karynmski

Heather03 said:


> First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all.
> And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:
> 
> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:

Congratulation!! I'm amazed by the amount of BFP's in this thread. Happy and healthy 9 months to all the mummy's-to-be! To everyone left to test, good luck!
AFM, I've had sore BB's for the last two days so I thought I'd try a cheapie test and it was a :bfn:. That what I get for being impatient... I'm only 8dpo so I'll try again in a few days unless :witch: shows up. FX'd that I can join the preggo club!


----------



## lorojovanos

Heather03 said:


> First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all.
> And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:
> 
> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:

Congratulations:):happydance:
Can I ask you to share what doses you were taking of the b6 and b12?


----------



## xkatiex

officially in my 2ww on my second iui!! this thread looks like good luck and i need all the help i can get!!!!! :)


----------



## Heather03

lorojovanos said:


> Heather03 said:
> 
> 
> First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all.
> And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:
> 
> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:
> 
> Congratulations:):happydance:
> Can I ask you to share what doses you were taking of the b6 and b12?Click to expand...

Thank you :hugs:
Sure thing. I was taking a regular multivitamin and then 50mg of B6 and 100mg of B12.
I had read about it online and decided to give it a try but I didn't go through my MD.
Hope that helps and :dust: to you


----------



## lorojovanos

Heather03 said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather03 said:
> 
> 
> First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all.
> And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:
> 
> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:
> 
> Congratulations:):happydance:
> Can I ask you to share what doses you were taking of the b6 and b12?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> Sure thing. I was taking a regular multivitamin and then 50mg of B6 and 100mg of B12.
> I had read about it online and decided to give it a try but I didn't go through my MD.
> Hope that helps and :dust: to youClick to expand...

Is it 100mg or 100mcg of B12? I'm also taking 50mg of B6 but 100mcg of B12. [-o&lt;


----------



## Heather03

lorojovanos said:


> Heather03 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather03 said:
> 
> 
> First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all.
> And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:
> 
> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:
> 
> Congratulations:):happydance:
> Can I ask you to share what doses you were taking of the b6 and b12?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :hugs:
> Sure thing. I was taking a regular multivitamin and then 50mg of B6 and 100mg of B12.
> I had read about it online and decided to give it a try but I didn't go through my MD.
> Hope that helps and :dust: to youClick to expand...
> 
> Is it 100mg or 100mcg of B12? I'm also taking 50mg of B6 but 100mcg of B12. [-o&lt;Click to expand...

Sorry. It is def 100mcg. :blush:


----------



## Heather03

xkatiex said:


> officially in my 2ww on my second iui!! this thread looks like good luck and i need all the help i can get!!!!! :)

Good luck and I'm hoping you can join in on all the :bfp:


----------



## lorojovanos

HEATHER- Thank you hon. Congratulations again and I'm hoping this new thing of b6 and b12 will work for me too:)


----------



## Heather03

lorojovanos said:


> HEATHER- Thank you hon. Congratulations again and I'm hoping this new thing of b6 and b12 will work for me too:)

I hope it works for you too! I so want all you ladies to have :bfp: 
I will be keeping EVERYTHING crossed that you all get your 2 lines :hugs:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Heather03 said:


> First I wanted to wish all the upcoming October testers good luck and lots of :dust: to you all.
> And second, I have faith that the November testers will get their :bfp: next month. You all are amazing and so deserving. :hugs:
> 
> I took a hpt at 9dpo and got a :bfn: which was expected but I had the tests and they were calling me :blush:
> So I took a 2nd at 11 dpo with a frer and instantly got a :bfp:
> I'm still in shock! I even took 2 more regular hpts which also gave me a positive but the 2nd line is fainter than the frer.
> 
> The only symptoms I had were sharp abdominal pains kinda like ovulation pains and one spot of brown tinged cm at 8 dpo.
> 
> This was our 2nd month ttc and I did take vitamin B6 an B12 as my lp was running about 9 days. Don't know if that's what did it but thought I'd share the info.
> 
> Going to see the doctor tomorrow and hope everything is ok in there :baby:

:happydance: Yippy congratulations. :dance:
i so hope i get my BFP later this month dont think i will just now feeling it, my boobs r killing but they always do before AF, i dont feel sick but feel pretty tired arhh the wait is killing me:wacko:LOL


----------



## Heather03

Thank you bumblebee :hugs: and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!

I totally understand your impatience. That 2 weeks is the longest of my life. I would absolutely poas every day til AF comes.

Good luck, keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## moose31

:cry: CD 2 ..... :cry:
I tested on the 21st with a blue dye HPT got a line was skeptical as it was thin and off centered AF came next day before I could POAS . 
Cant remember if i was on this testing thread or just stalking :dohh:

onto cycle 19 ttc #1 ...starting clomid this month 

GL and congrats to the BFPs


----------



## MissyMom

Well AF was due yesterday and no sign of her. I tested on 12 DPO and got a BFN and am currently out of tests. Really not holding out hope for my BFP but will just keep on trying.


----------



## xEmmaDx

MissyMom said:


> Well AF was due yesterday and no sign of her. I tested on 12 DPO and got a BFN and am currently out of tests. Really not holding out hope for my BFP but will just keep on trying.


Extra good luck to you :bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## shellgirl

babydeabreu said:


> shellgirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies....8dpo and got temp drop today. anyone had this and still got bfp? whether it be implantation dip or af on her way..im dreading it!
> 
> good luck to all of your girls that got your BFP..wishing u all a H&H 9 months xx
> 
> I had this at 8dpo and I got a BFP! Think it was implantation. Fx'd it's the same for you!Click to expand...
> 
> oh really...thanks shell and congratulations xx
> 
> 
> i hope this is the case for me. gives me a little bit of hope :thumbup: when did u get your bfp..what dpo were you?Click to expand...

I got a faint line on an OSOM test (VERY SENSITIVE) at 10dpo, but didn't believe it until I got a positive on FRER at 11dpo. I took CB digitals on 10 & 11 and got "not pregnant" and then got "pregnant" on 12dpo. I hope you're on the same track!


----------



## misshastings

I'm hoping to get my BFP this month :) Woo October!

We are currently 3DPO of my first month of TTC so fingers crossed :) x


----------



## stargazer01

KalonKiki said:


> Well ladies, I went to the bathroom and saw that AF got me a day early (not surprising as I usually do get my period on the 22nd of every month). Looks like I'll be joining the rest of you that got hit by the Witch in the November thread. Congrats to those of you that did get your :bfp: this month and sorry that we didn't get to be bump buddies! Hugs for everyone :hugs:

:hugs: sorry hun.



xkatiex said:


> officially in my 2ww on my second iui!! this thread looks like good luck and i need all the help i can get!!!!! :)

Welcome! :)



moose31 said:


> :cry: CD 2 ..... :cry:
> I tested on the 21st with a blue dye HPT got a line was skeptical as it was thin and off centered AF came next day before I could POAS .
> Cant remember if i was on this testing thread or just stalking :dohh:
> 
> onto cycle 19 ttc #1 ...starting clomid this month
> 
> GL and congrats to the BFPs

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

* Whigfield 
 Heather03 *

:happydance:

Congrats girls!! :D


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer01 said:


> * Whigfield
> Heather03 *
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats girls!! :D

Congrats girls!!


----------



## shellgirl

stargazer01 said:


> * Whigfield
> Heather03 *
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats girls!! :D

Congratulations on your BFP'S!!! Woot-woot!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

MissyMom said:


> Well AF was due yesterday and no sign of her. I tested on 12 DPO and got a BFN and am currently out of tests. Really not holding out hope for my BFP but will just keep on trying.

I got a BFN at 11dpo two days before AF was due, I then waited a week and got my BFP so you never know good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Babywhisperer

stargazer01 said:


> * Whigfield
> Heather03 *
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Congrats girls!! :D

Congrats Ladies!! Keep 'em coming!! If the witch doesn't come on Halloween I may test that day or the next. FX'd for all of us waiting to test!!


----------



## LornaMJ

Heather03 said:


> Thank you bumblebee :hugs: and I hope you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> I totally understand your impatience. That 2 weeks is the longest of my life. I would absolutely poas every day til AF comes.
> 
> Good luck, keep us posted! :happydance:

Congrats Heather and H&H nine months. Good luck to the rest of you ladies another week to go of BFP's :happydance:


----------



## setarei

I am 7DPO and will be testing every day between now and the end of the month (gotta love the cheap tests on amazon or else I'd go bankrupt) so I'd love to join in on this thread as it seems to be good luck with all the BFPs. 

Lets keep the roll going!


----------



## BEE86

im 24dpo today and no af yet. Will be testing on Friday. My hubby keeps asking me every day if af showed lol. I wish so bad I could give him a BFP!!!!!


----------



## LornaMJ

BEE86 said:


> im 24dpo today and no af yet. Will be testing on Friday. My hubby keeps asking me every day if af showed lol. I wish so bad I could give him a BFP!!!!!

Good luck and well done for holding out so long...I too waited until I was a week late and it paid off, I hope the same for you:hugs:


----------



## BEE86

wowww congrats to you!!!!! I tested two days ago and it was bfn. So im waiting until friday. I did make an appointment for monday just in case af doesnt show until then. I need a lot of babydust


----------



## LornaMJ

BEE86 said:


> wowww congrats to you!!!!! I tested two days ago and it was bfn. So im waiting until friday. I did make an appointment for monday just in case af doesnt show until then. I need a lot of babydust

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Day 20 of anywhere from 24-28 day cycle. No cramping or anything like month :/ no symptoms what so ever....maybe a bit more cm than usual


----------



## MissyMom

Well looks like the witch hit me :(


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to all the BFPs! Good luck to everyone still to test :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> After barely any sleep last night, I tested with a FRER and can confirm a positive!!! :happydance:
> 
> I really can't believe it!
> 
> Please put me down as a BFP!

Yay Congrats Whigfield we look as if we are due on the same day want to be bump buddies? Also a congrats to Heather and a h&h 9 months to both of you :)


----------



## maratobe

im still about 5-6 days away from testing but my BBs have been a bit sore tonight! not getting my hopes up or anything but i had this with my daughter as well :)


----------



## Bumblebee24

:wacko:Arhh I am driving myself insane here ladies:dohh:. I am trying not relate any possible feeling or change to a pregnancy symptom, saw boobs slight sicky, twinges:nope:......

My cyles so far still stopping cp have been 35, 33 & 30 so my AF could be due as of yesterday to weekend. I am dying to test but know there is no point as it possible still wouldn&#8217;t show even if I was.

My OH cousin gave birth to her 2nd daughter this morning, I am so please for them both but cant help feeling deep down inside that all I want is my BFP.


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Anyone fancy looking at my chart. 17dpo and 3 days late still getting bfn's temp bubble gone white but no idea why because I did everything the same as normal. Going bat sh*t crazy now need help


----------



## echo

Anotherbbypls said:


> Anyone fancy looking at my chart. 17dpo and 3 days late still getting bfn's temp bubble gone white but no idea why because I did everything the same as normal. Going bat sh*t crazy now need help

The flat temps are strange. But it def looks like you ovulated. However, it the temps weren't flat for all those days, your ovulation date might be different. I would test again in a day or two, as the spotting and dip could be implantation, and the hcg might not be high enough.


----------



## lorojovanos

Girls, I have a weird question. So w my PCOS, I do have quite a few close to positive opk's throughout a cycle. I dont know why, but I started taking opk's the last day I took Clomid. With was CD7. It was close to positive, like 80% posiitve. Then CD8, it was like 70% positive. Today, it's like 40% positive. I can see the line, but barely. Is there any way I missed my surge and I ovulated super early? Keep in mind I had that crazy ovulation, twingy pain for days 6 and 7. I'm sure it's nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways, to be sure.


----------



## LeahMSta

Well, from the looks of 2 days of plummeting temps, We are out. DW is quite choked up about it as she wanted this to be our month so badly. She starts all of the testing next month and was really hoping to avoid it. It doesn't help that everyone around us seems to be coming up pregnant too. Feeling a bit discouraged today and just waiting for the witch to show. (On our 11th anniversary no less)


----------



## lorojovanos

LEAH- I am just gutted for you. That stinks so badly. BUT everyone on here says right after the HSG, you're the most fertile. So hopefully after DW has it done (she did decide to do it right?) You'll have that wonderful BFP jnust in time for Christmas:)


----------



## whigfield

BritneyNChris said:


> Yay Congrats Whigfield we look as if we are due on the same day want to be bump buddies? Also a congrats to Heather and a h&h 9 months to both of you :)

Oh that's exciting! Sure! How are you feeling?? :happydance:


----------



## whigfield

LeahMSta said:


> Well, from the looks of 2 days of plummeting temps, We are out. DW is quite choked up about it as she wanted this to be our month so badly. She starts all of the testing next month and was really hoping to avoid it. It doesn't help that everyone around us seems to be coming up pregnant too. Feeling a bit discouraged today and just waiting for the witch to show. (On our 11th anniversary no less)

Really sorry hun. :hugs:


----------



## meli1981

so sorry leah, hoping you get your bfp real soon:hugs:

congrats to whit and heather, take good care of yourselfs! lets keep them bfps coming!


----------



## elt1013

Leah...so sorry, but I bet you will get you girls will get your BFP after getting all the tests. It usually happens right before the testing or right after! Lets keep our fx!!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Karynmski

At 9 pdo, I'm still getting a :bfn:. Despite my huge , sore boobs, I think I'm out this month. :nope:


----------



## 123Deirdre

Karynmski said:


> At 9 pdo, I'm still getting a :bfn:. Despite my huge , sore boobs, I think I'm out this month. :nope:

9Dpo is early! Your symptoms sound promising....wait a few days


----------



## clparson

I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^


----------



## xEmmaDx

clparson said:


> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^


Congratulations!!!


----------



## shellgirl

clparson said:


> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^

Congratulations on your BFP!!!



Karynmski said:


> At 9 pdo, I'm still getting a :bfn:. Despite my huge , sore boobs, I think I'm out this month. :nope:


You are sooo early! Most definitely not out. I didn't get a BFP until 11 dpo. Hold out a couple more days hun :dust:


----------



## echo

Oh Leah, sorry to hear that. I hope all the tests go well!

Congrats Whigfield!


----------



## whigfield

clparson said:


> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

clparson said:


> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## Babywhisperer

danielle1984 said:


> clparson said:
> 
> 
> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Congrats!! A H&H 9mos!

Afm I am so confused, FF says I ovu on cd11 when I got a + opk, but countdowntopregnancy has me ovu on cd13. Any thoughts?


----------



## elt1013

Babywhisperer said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clparson said:
> 
> 
> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! A H&H 9mos!
> 
> Afm I am so confused, FF says I ovu on cd11 when I got a + opk, but countdowntopregnancy has me ovu on cd13. Any thoughts?Click to expand...

I would say CD11 looks more accurate but it is hard to tell because your temps seem pretty erratic. Do you temp orally or vaginally?


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> Anotherbbypls said:
> 
> 
> Anyone fancy looking at my chart. 17dpo and 3 days late still getting bfn's temp bubble gone white but no idea why because I did everything the same as normal. Going bat sh*t crazy now need help
> 
> The flat temps are strange. But it def looks like you ovulated. However, it the temps weren't flat for all those days, your ovulation date might be different. I would test again in a day or two, as the spotting and dip could be implantation, and the hcg might not be high enough.Click to expand...

 I agree with echo. :thumbup:



lorojovanos said:


> Girls, I have a weird question. So w my PCOS, I do have quite a few close to positive opk's throughout a cycle. I dont know why, but I started taking opk's the last day I took Clomid. With was CD7. It was close to positive, like 80% posiitve. Then CD8, it was like 70% positive. Today, it's like 40% positive. I can see the line, but barely. Is there any way I missed my surge and I ovulated super early? Keep in mind I had that crazy ovulation, twingy pain for days 6 and 7. I'm sure it's nothing, but I wanted to ask anyways, to be sure.

 I don't know much about clomid, so can't comment on if it's possible to O that early on it.
But it's highly likely it was just one of your constant LH surges you get with the pesky PCOS.
Btw do you take metformin or something like that to treat the insulin resistance side of PCOS?



elt1013 said:


> I would say CD11 looks more accurate but it is hard to tell because your temps seem pretty erratic. Do you temp orally or vaginally?

If you think her temps are erratic, you should see what I have to try and interpret on my chart! :haha:

:)


----------



## BritneyNChris

whigfield said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Yay Congrats Whigfield we look as if we are due on the same day want to be bump buddies? Also a congrats to Heather and a h&h 9 months to both of you :)
> 
> Oh that's exciting! Sure! How are you feeling?? :happydance:Click to expand...

I know right :). I'm feeling fine been running to the bathroom a lot much lately but other than that I've been doing fine how about yourself?


----------



## BritneyNChris

clparson said:


> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^

Congratulations and a h&h 9 months to you :)


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Normally I get a lot of flat temps. I temp orally. I ovulated on cd 14/15 but that's due to me knowing my body also I have always kept track. I'm 18dpo today and seeing the doctor org a pot of fmu


----------



## clparson

Karynmski said:


> At 9 pdo, I'm still getting a :bfn:. Despite my huge , sore boobs, I think I'm out this month. :nope:

You're not out until the :witch: shows.


----------



## echo

So, Minuet, what are you going to do about this cycle? I would be batty by now if I were you! Are you waiting for nature to take its course? Why didn't the progesterone work? How are you doing?


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the BFPs. Sorry for all that AF showed.

AFM I just wanted to give an update. My doctor called today to let me know my results on my progestrone levels, and she said that they like to see them at .20, and my were .21. She also said that I did indeed ovulate, and that my body is capable of holding a pregnancy. So I will be in on Monday to take a blood test to see if we will be having our first baby. :winkwink:

How is eveyone else doing?


----------



## bellablue

just wanted to say congrats to everyone happy healthy 9 m! :)


----------



## setarei

Wow this thread moves quickly! Congrats to all those who got BFPs.


----------



## LeahMSta

We are out again this cycle. AF showed up today. See ya on the next month all my TTCers and congrats to the BFPs that have already happened and those that are yet to come.


----------



## stargazer01

LeahMSta said:


> Well, from the looks of 2 days of plummeting temps, We are out. DW is quite choked up about it as she wanted this to be our month so badly. She starts all of the testing next month and was really hoping to avoid it. It doesn't help that everyone around us seems to be coming up pregnant too. Feeling a bit discouraged today and just waiting for the witch to show. (On our 11th anniversary no less)

:hugs: So sorry Leah. :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

:bfp: Clparson :bfp:


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Starting to wonder if my brown spotting was af???


----------



## minuet

Anotherbbypls said:


> Starting to wonder if my brown spotting was af???

 I don't know, I've wondered that myself a few times with long cycles, like the current one. 
Still, when you do research on it,it all says you'll have a period if you ovulated, or breakthrough bleeding if you had an anovulatory cycle. It seems either way, you should have normal red flow.
And we're supposed to count CD1 as first day of red flow. So I'd say keep waiting.
But now that you asked the same question too, I might just do some more internet research and see if it's even possible for spotting or brown spotting, to be considered as the start of a cycle. 
:shrug:


----------



## minuet

Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. Congrats on all the BFPs. Sorry for all that AF showed.
> 
> AFM I just wanted to give an update. My doctor called today to let me know my results on my progestrone levels, and she said that they like to see them at .20, and my were .21. She also said that I did indeed ovulate, and that my body is capable of holding a pregnancy. So I will be in on Monday to take a blood test to see if we will be having our first baby. :winkwink:
> 
> How is eveyone else doing?

That is great news all around! Great to have excellent progesterone levels, and to be able to sustain a pregnancy. :)


----------



## 2blue lines

Hi everyone I am hoping to be on the Oct BFP list with y'all I just got my 22dPO progesterone level back and it's 45

Anyone know if that's good? Makes me want to test ! 

However I do not have any stinkin preggo symptoms :( come on let this be a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Babywhisperer

elt1013 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clparson said:
> 
> 
> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! A H&H 9mos!
> 
> Afm I am so confused, FF says I ovu on cd11 when I got a + opk, but countdowntopregnancy has me ovu on cd13. Any thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say CD11 looks more accurate but it is hard to tell because your temps seem pretty erratic. Do you temp orally or vaginally?Click to expand...

Vaginally. I temp around 6am during the week but later sometimes during the week. Maybe that's why they are erratic. Cm is still creamy and I (tmi) feel it when I get up from my desk and walk to the bathroom. I've been tired going to bed earlier and still waking up tired. Sometimes I get like this a week before af. 

We' ll see what the next few days bring.


----------



## Babywhisperer

Babywhisperer said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clparson said:
> 
> 
> I got a very unexpected :bfp: last week. ^.^
> 
> Congrats!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!! A H&H 9mos!
> 
> Afm I am so confused, FF says I ovu on cd11 when I got a + opk, but countdowntopregnancy has me ovu on cd13. Any thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> I would say CD11 looks more accurate but it is hard to tell because your temps seem pretty erratic. Do you temp orally or vaginally?Click to expand...
> 
> Vaginally. I temp around 6am during the week but later sometimes during the week. Maybe that's why they are erratic. Cm is still creamy and I (tmi) feel it when I get up from my desk and walk to the bathroom. I've been tired going to bed earlier and still waking up tired. Sometimes I get like this a week before af.
> 
> We' ll see what the next few days bring.Click to expand...

Meant to say sometimes later during the weekends.


----------



## minuet

echo said:


> So, Minuet, what are you going to do about this cycle? I would be batty by now if I were you! Are you waiting for nature to take its course? Why didn't the progesterone work? How are you doing?

 I've decided to let my body do it's own thing, but I'm still taking enough stuff that it's probably a little confused right now anyway.:haha:
I've no idea why the progesterone didn't work, perhaps I needed to use more of it, but the side effects don't make me eager to try it again as an option.
Apparently parsley tea can bring on a period, but it's hard to say if that works for an anovulatory cycle, and I don't want to try that either.
Honestly I'm used to cycles this long, they've been standard for years, so that part doesn't bother me. Of course we're still very impatient to get a BFP, but to realize that dream, I need to correct the insulin resistance first, and prevent all the health problems that arise from it.
Once the insulin resistance is in check, my body will start ovulating again ( some 80% of women do), and the BFP shouldn't be far behind! :D

That said, I just have to be patient and see if anything works:

vitex - still taking this as 'they' say it can take months to work
b50 complex - to boost luteal phase and prevent spotting before AF
extra Vit D and calcium - since a deficiency is highly likely and it won't hurt me anyway
myo-inositol - a B vitamin, helps normalize insulin levels
chromium - to help with insulin level
a unique, but simple protein to carb balanced diet - From the book ' The Insulin Resistance Diet'. This isn't really a diet, you just eat enough protein with carbs to prevent a spike in blood sugar and a corresponding insulin spike. The spikes are what cause all the problems and weight gain.
+ exercise = losing estrogen-rich fat cells 
A 5-7% loss in body weight is enough to start most women ovulating again on their own. This is largely due to the fact that there are less estrogen-producing fat cells in their body, and the progesterone has a chance to rise like it should.

I could go on and on  , have been doing a lot of reading about insulin resistance and PCOS, and it's very fascinating. Every woman out there should know the earmarks of insulin resistance; and that if she has PCOS, she most likely has insulin resistance too. Early detection = great results!


----------



## meli1981

minuet, have you tried metformin? it worked wonders for me, i also have pcos and without the met wouldnt have a period


----------



## echo

minuet said:


> echo said:
> 
> 
> So, Minuet, what are you going to do about this cycle? I would be batty by now if I were you! Are you waiting for nature to take its course? Why didn't the progesterone work? How are you doing?
> 
> I've decided to let my body do it's own thing, but I'm still taking enough stuff that it's probably a little confused right now anyway.:haha:
> I've no idea why the progesterone didn't work, perhaps I needed to use more of it, but the side effects don't make me eager to try it again as an option.
> Apparently parsley tea can bring on a period, but it's hard to say if that works for an anovulatory cycle, and I don't want to try that either.
> Honestly I'm used to cycles this long, they've been standard for years, so that part doesn't bother me. Of course we're still very impatient to get a BFP, but to realize that dream, I need to correct the insulin resistance first, and prevent all the health problems that arise from it.
> Once the insulin resistance is in check, my body will start ovulating again ( some 80% of women do), and the BFP shouldn't be far behind! :D
> 
> That said, I just have to be patient and see if anything works:
> 
> vitex - still taking this as 'they' say it can take months to work
> b50 complex - to boost luteal phase and prevent spotting before AF
> extra Vit D and calcium - since a deficiency is highly likely and it won't hurt me anyway
> myo-inositol - a B vitamin, helps normalize insulin levels
> chromium - to help with insulin level
> a unique, but simple protein to carb balanced diet - From the book ' The Insulin Resistance Diet'. This isn't really a diet, you just eat enough protein with carbs to prevent a spike in blood sugar and a corresponding insulin spike. The spikes are what cause all the problems and weight gain.
> + exercise = losing estrogen-rich fat cells
> A 5-7% loss in body weight is enough to start most women ovulating again on their own. This is largely due to the fact that there are less estrogen-producing fat cells in their body, and the progesterone has a chance to rise like it should.
> 
> I could go on and on  , have been doing a lot of reading about insulin resistance and PCOS, and it's very fascinating. Every woman out there should know the earmarks of insulin resistance; and that if she has PCOS, she most likely has insulin resistance too. Early detection = great results!Click to expand...


Wow! Well, good plan! You are patient! 77 days was my longest cycle and I hated it! Well, longest since ttc. I never paid much attention before, so..

My friend bought a treadmill to try to lose weight (her doc demanded it of her). She has the insulin resistance and pcos. And 3 kids. She had one period a year until Metformin. But she doesn't like the Metformin because of the side effects. 

I don't know about myself, I am really looking forward to seeing a doc. I have 9 periods a year. I have my suspicions about it being pcos. When I was in high school I remember only having 1-2 periods a year. I was also very heavy. I am now about 50lbs lighter than high school, but still 40 pounds overweight. I have been trying out a low-GI diet to lose that stubborn stupid belly fat. So far, so good. Lost a few pounds. For me, the vitex works wonders. At least, I'm pretty sure it does :haha:.

Good luck!


----------



## Karynmski

I have PCOS also. I have three daughters but all were conceived in my 20's when I was thinner. Its 6 years since I've been preggo and I had an IUD for most of that time. Since I had it removed last September we've been trying to get preggers but with much less success. I'm almost 35 now and overweight. We got lucky once last December but miscarried in January. :cry: My doc said my progesterone was crazy low. After the loss, I had a period in April and not again until July. Thats when I started the metformin and clomid. No luck yet becoming pregnant yet but my period is now regular at least. I've also started weight watchers and going to the gym. I'm down 14lbs so far. I'm more determined than ever.


----------



## echo

Karynmski said:


> I have PCOS also. I have three daughters but all were conceived in my 20's when I was thinner. Its 6 years since I've been preggo and I had an IUD for most of that time. Since I had it removed last September we've been trying to get preggers but with much less success. I'm almost 35 now and overweight. We got lucky once last December but miscarried in January. :cry: My doc said my progesterone was crazy low. After the loss, I had a period in April and not again until July. Thats when I started the metformin and clomid. No luck yet becoming pregnant yet but my period is now regular at least. I've also started weight watchers and going to the gym. I'm down 14lbs so far. I'm more determined than ever.

Good for you! Our bodies are resiliant. Sorry about your loss, though.


----------



## minuet

meli1981 said:


> minuet, have you tried metformin? it worked wonders for me, i also have pcos and without the met wouldnt have a period

 Its on the list to try! I'd like to avoid it and the side effects though, if I can.



echo said:


> [Q
> 
> Wow! Well, good plan! You are patient! 77 days was my longest cycle and I hated it! Well, longest since ttc. I never paid much attention before, so..
> 
> My friend bought a treadmill to try to lose weight (her doc demanded it of her). She has the insulin resistance and pcos. And 3 kids. She had one period a year until Metformin. But she doesn't like the Metformin because of the side effects.
> 
> I don't know about myself, I am really looking forward to seeing a doc. I have 9 periods a year. I have my suspicions about it being pcos. When I was in high school I remember only having 1-2 periods a year. I was also very heavy. I am now about 50lbs lighter than high school, but still 40 pounds overweight. I have been trying out a low-GI diet to lose that stubborn stupid belly fat. So far, so good. Lost a few pounds. For me, the vitex works wonders. At least, I'm pretty sure it does :haha:.
> 
> Good luck!

I'd really encourage your friend to read the book I mentioned, it has great reviews from ladies with PCOS for helping them finally achieve weight loss!
I'm glad she's trying out a treadmill, but it can be really hard to loose weight with PCOS, without doing something to control the insulin spikes also. Hopefully she can find an exercise and diet system that is effective for her.
It's very possible you could have PCOS, there are plenty of women who are thin and have a period every month who have it too, so you never know. 
Your ovulation does seem to bounce around a lot, but at least you actually O!
Congrats on the success with the low-GI, it's always encouraging to loose some of those stubborn pounds!



Karynmski said:


> I have PCOS also. I have three daughters but all were conceived in my 20's when I was thinner. Its 6 years since I've been preggo and I had an IUD for most of that time. Since I had it removed last September we've been trying to get preggers but with much less success. I'm almost 35 now and overweight. We got lucky once last December but miscarried in January. :cry: My doc said my progesterone was crazy low. After the loss, I had a period in April and not again until July. Thats when I started the metformin and clomid. No luck yet becoming pregnant yet but my period is now regular at least. I've also started weight watchers and going to the gym. I'm down 14lbs so far. I'm more determined than ever.

 So sorry for your loss :( 

Congrats on the weight loss, that's truly awesome! That's great the metformin was able to regulate your period, now you have many more chances to be successful.

I was also slim in my early twenties, and suddenly at 25 it was like something snapped and I couldn't stop the weight from building - and my diet wasn't any different. 
Since May my diet has been the healthiest ever ( not saying I threw out all the chocolate, I'm still human :haha:) but still, healthier. And I still put on pounds. :shrug:
So yep, it was definitely time for a different plan! 
It's a nutty condition, for sure. :shrug:


----------



## setarei

I have pcos too and gained 40 pounds in 3 months. Luckily its starting to slip off ever since I had surgery (for endo and ovarian drilling to treat the pcos). I wish you all lots of luck and patience! Trying to conceive is frustrating enough without adding in extra long cycles to mess up calculations.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Well ladies I tested this morning bfn, but still no sign of AF. :shrug:
Today I am 12dpo, I so hope AF stays away but then again if I am pregnant why isn't it showing on a test. I only used a cheap eBay dip stick test. Supose all I can do is wait some more :wacko:


----------



## LornaMJ

Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:


----------



## louisiana

:hugs: lorna :hugs: so sorry :cry:


i think i must have ovulated a hell of a lot later this month than i thought.i am on cd41. i normally have 28-34 day cycles,but not this month.i havent been stressed with work-been the most relaxed month for me really as we went on holiday so was quite chilled.
i keep getting bfn and i just wish af would show up so i could start again.

i honestly dont know how those of you that regularly have long cycles dont go mental-this is driving me nuts:dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

11dpo for me girls... Bfn and temp drop so not looking good, defo think I'm out now :( 

Oh well on to the next month x


----------



## 123Deirdre

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

Omg :'( so sorry Lorna!!!
Terrible news


----------



## Bumblebee24

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

OMG Lorna, i am so so sorry Hun. All i can hope is that your feeling ok health wise and you make a speedy recovery. I can only imagine emotionally how you are feeling sending a big hug :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

So sorry babe. I'm sure you feel devastated. Reach out to those on here that have been thru it. They will have great advice and will be encouraging since many have gone on to have successful pregnancies. Don't lose hope. We are here for you.


----------



## maratobe

im so sorry lorna!! :hugs::hugs:

i hate posting this at the same time as your news sweety....
i got a BFP tonight at 10DPO.... :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Sorry to hear your news lorna.. Hope u recover well and be back here soon! Xx



maratobe said:


> im so sorry lorna!! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> i hate posting this at the same time as your news sweety....
> i got a BFP tonight at 10DPO.... :)

Congratulations wishing u a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## danielle1984

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

Sorry to hear Lorna :hugs:


----------



## danielle1984

maratobe said:


> i hate posting this at the same time as your news sweety....
> i got a BFP tonight at 10DPO.... :)

Congrats Maratobe!! :happydance:


----------



## echo

:hugs: Lorna, so sorry to hear that!


----------



## Bumblebee24

maratobe said:


> i got a BFP tonight at 10DPO.... :)

:happydance: YEH :happydance: congratulations


----------



## Cyna99

BFP today at 13 DPO!


----------



## Cyna99

So, so sorry to hear that Lorna. I pray for a speedy recovery.


----------



## elt1013

Lorna- So sorry to hear that, but remember this is the best place to get support...not only for ttc! When you get feeling better and are ready, come back and join us.


----------



## elt1013

Congrats to the new BFPs!


----------



## minuet

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

 I'm so sorry Lorna, that's truly not fair. Your post made me tear up. :cry:
:hugs::hugs: Please make sure you take time for yourself to rest and heal up, and get the support you need.


----------



## BritneyNChris

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

I'm so sorry Lorna my prayers go out to you hoping you heal and have a speedy recovery:hugs:


----------



## lorojovanos

LORNA:hugs:
Congrats to the newest :bfp: Thats awesome ladies:)
MINUET- How are you holding up?


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> MINUET- How are you holding up?

Thanks for asking. I'm ok in the TTC department, just waiting and keeping on with my supplements.
Life probably isn't helping right now, there's a lot going on and I'm rather stressed out and pretty emotional lately. That emotional part is the pits. 
We have to be moved out of this place the day before Thanksgiving, and the hubby will be away most of the time working, so I have to work too and pack up the house. Plus trying to find a new job to start when we get to the new place. SO feeling a mite stressed.


----------



## lorojovanos

minuet said:


> lorojovanos said:
> 
> 
> MINUET- How are you holding up?
> 
> Thanks for asking. I'm ok in the TTC department, just waiting and keeping on with my supplements.
> Life probably isn't helping right now, there's a lot going on and I'm rather stressed out and pretty emotional lately. That emotional part is the pits.
> We have to be moved out of this place the day before Thanksgiving, and the hubby will be away most of the time working, so I have to work too and pack up the house. Plus trying to find a new job to start when we get to the new place. SO feeling a mite stressed.Click to expand...

I'm sorry girl:( Normal life stress doesnt help with the TTC. On the flip side, you'll be in your new place, for a fresh start in no time:0
Still no AF for you?


----------



## BritneyNChris

Congrats to the newest BFP's and a h&h 9 months :D


----------



## danielle1984

Cyna99 said:


> BFP today at 13 DPO!

Congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## meli1981

omg, lorna:( i cant believe this:cry: to not only lose your babe but to lose your tube also, is unimaginable. Im thinking of you, and please dont give up, you deserve to be a mom:)


----------



## stargazer01

LornaMJ said:


> Hi all and Strargazer not the news I wanted ti post but just got out if hospital after an ectopic and having a tube removed. Life just isnt fair at times :cry: Anway hope to see you in a couple of months. Best of luck to the rest of you and :dust:

:nope: Lorna, I'm so, so sorry. :cry: 
You are right, life isn't fair, and I am praying for you that you will one day be holding your rainbow baby. I hope you come back strong, don't give up! Sending lots of :hugs: to you.


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer - You are at 12DPO!! Have you tested? How are you feeling?


----------



## stargazer01

I started spotting, and think the :witch: is on her way tomorrow. It's ok though, I didn't really expect it this time, as we only bd once. 

I will probably O around my birthday next month. So I hope November brings me luck! :)

How are you feeling danielle? I hope all is well! I love your ultrasound pic! I see a little bean there. :D


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer01 said:


> I started spotting, and think the :witch: is on her way tomorrow. It's ok though, I didn't really expect it this time, as we only bd once.
> 
> I will probably O around my birthday next month. So I hope November brings me luck! :)
> 
> How are you feeling danielle? I hope all is well! I love your ultrasound pic! I see a little bean there. :D

Oh no! You got to :sex: more hun :happydance: but I know it's not always as easy as it sounds. Busy busy busy. I hope you get your bfp next month, it would be a great birthday gift for you. Tell your man for your birthday, you want him to get his groove on :bodyb:

I'm feeling ok, a bit of nausea especially if I think about food :dohh: and terribly exhausted. I feel like a zombie all day long. I got my first pre-natal visit on Monday :happydance:


----------



## stargazer01

danielle1984 said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting, and think the :witch: is on her way tomorrow. It's ok though, I didn't really expect it this time, as we only bd once.
> 
> I will probably O around my birthday next month. So I hope November brings me luck! :)
> 
> How are you feeling danielle? I hope all is well! I love your ultrasound pic! I see a little bean there. :D
> 
> Oh no! You got to :sex: more hun :happydance: but I know it's not always as easy as it sounds. Busy busy busy. I hope you get your bfp next month, it would be a great birthday gift for you. Tell your man for your birthday, you want him to get his groove on :bodyb:
> 
> I'm feeling ok, a bit of nausea especially if I think about food :dohh: and terribly exhausted. I feel like a zombie all day long. I got my first pre-natal visit on Monday :happydance:Click to expand...

I plan on getting busy this month! :sex: 
Dh asked me what I want for my birthday, and I told him a bfp. He asked "what is that"? :haha: I'm going to try and stay positive this cycle, and get my bfp. Hopefully my birthday month will prove to be lucky. :)

Yay for your first visit! Will you be scheduling another scan? 
Do you have a preggo journal?


----------



## danielle1984

stargazer01 said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> I started spotting, and think the :witch: is on her way tomorrow. It's ok though, I didn't really expect it this time, as we only bd once.
> 
> I will probably O around my birthday next month. So I hope November brings me luck! :)
> 
> How are you feeling danielle? I hope all is well! I love your ultrasound pic! I see a little bean there. :D
> 
> Oh no! You got to :sex: more hun :happydance: but I know it's not always as easy as it sounds. Busy busy busy. I hope you get your bfp next month, it would be a great birthday gift for you. Tell your man for your birthday, you want him to get his groove on :bodyb:
> 
> I'm feeling ok, a bit of nausea especially if I think about food :dohh: and terribly exhausted. I feel like a zombie all day long. I got my first pre-natal visit on Monday :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I plan on getting busy this month! :sex:
> Dh asked me what I want for my birthday, and I told him a bfp. He asked "what is that"? :haha: I'm going to try and stay positive this cycle, and get my bfp. Hopefully my birthday month will prove to be lucky. :)
> 
> Yay for your first visit! Will you be scheduling another scan?
> Do you have a preggo journal?Click to expand...

lol silly man. Well yes to a bfp in November for you hun! :hugs:

Nah I don't plan of having a journal. And for a scan, no clue when the next one will be. I'll probably know on Monday. We already had two and I'm only at 7 weeks.


----------



## stargazer01

* maratobe 
 Cyna99 *

:happydance: Best wishes to you both!!! :D


----------



## Lionchild

Sorry that I haven't been actively responding to this thread. We're in the middle of a move into our first home (that we own!!). I haven't been able to check in until now.

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! It looks like this has been a lucky month for many of you!!! It brings me such joy!! For all those who got your AF like me, hang in there!! Next month will hopefully be our time. Lots of Baby Dust to you all!!

Finally, to all those still in the TWW, don't give up hope until the witch comes! Good luck to you all!!!!


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> I'm sorry girl:( Normal life stress doesnt help with the TTC. On the flip side, you'll be in your new place, for a fresh start in no time:0
> Still no AF for you?

 Nope, no AF! Pretty positive the spotting wasn't it, it was so miniscule and only red the one time. 
I guess it's possible it was a weird sort of break thru bleeding, but doubt it.

How are you doing this cycle with the clomid?


----------



## lorojovanos

The breakthru bleed is possible. How long did the Dr say it would take for you to get AF? Is it like Provera where it can take two weeks and if you're pregnant, your period just wont come?
I'm doing ok. Nothing to report really, today the CM really kicked up. No real EWCM. Checked today and there was a teeny tiny amount, but we had just had a nooner like 2 hours before so I'm sure thats what it was. Did two opks today and both very negative. I'm anxious to see my bbt tomorrow since I wasnt able to check today and yesterday, it had dropped down a bit


----------



## minuet

lorojovanos said:


> The breakthru bleed is possible. How long did the Dr say it would take for you to get AF? Is it like Provera where it can take two weeks and if you're pregnant, your period just wont come?
> I'm doing ok. Nothing to report really, today the CM really kicked up. No real EWCM. Checked today and there was a teeny tiny amount, but we had just had a nooner like 2 hours before so I'm sure thats what it was. Did two opks today and both very negative. I'm anxious to see my bbt tomorrow since I wasnt able to check today and yesterday, it had dropped down a bit

I haven't been to a doctor so I couldn't say lol. Just letting my body work like it usually does - slowly. 

Aww don't you hate it when you miss a bbt? It's like a puzzle slowly forming and missing a 'piece' is annoying. Hope you get a good one tomorrow!

EDIT:

OK change of plans. I did some reading on break through bleeding and bleeding with PCOS. 
Then looked at my calendar, and it shows that I was using progesterone cream, and the 14th day of using it I started spotting. 3 days of spotting and I got a really light period ( CD1 of this cycle) for three days. 
I know it's a good idea to induce a period so the lining doesn't build up. I always figured with infrequent periods I'd have a thick lining and that would make it rather difficult to get pregnant. But with such a light period, is that really enough to shed a lining? :shrug:
So the last time I used it, CD51-60, was because I thought I'd finally O'd, and that wasn't 14 days long. 
Still though, there was all the spotting before I even started it, so obviously something was happening.
So, pretending the spotting was a weird AF, I'll wait 7 days ( same as that supposed cycle length) and then try the progesterone cream again for a full 14 days, and hopefully get a period.
That is, if I can deal with the side effects it gives me.:wacko:


----------



## 2blue lines

BfN with the FRER test :flower:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Bloody hell, bfn again for me this mornin 13dpo, I wud say that am defo out. But still no spotting no Af symptoms I am now 34days into cycle wats goin on. I just want af to arrive now so a can start a new next month. 
Ohh another thing the top of my thighs are killing me as if I have been doin hours if exercise but I haven't done anything. I cant even walk down the stairs properly. Ohh lordy wat is goin on


----------



## Babywhisperer

Bumblebee24 said:


> Bloody hell, bfn again for me this mornin 13dpo, I wud say that am defo out. But still no spotting no Af symptoms I am now 34days into cycle wats goin on. I just want af to arrive now so a can start a new next month.
> Ohh another thing the top of my thighs are killing me as if I have been doin hours if exercise but I haven't done anything. I cant even walk down the stairs properly. Ohh lordy wat is goin on

Sore legs is a bfp sign!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## Karynmski

I'm out. The :witch: found me.


----------



## Keeping Faith

Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I just wanted to give an update. I'm suppose to test on on wednsday but caved and tested today. I got a faint positive!!!! I'm so scared that this is not true. I will be going in on Monday for a blood test. Ladies I will let you know what the results are. I also will be testing again tomorrow to see what that test comes out to be. :D 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BritneyNChris

Keeping Faith said:


> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I just wanted to give an update. I'm suppose to test on on wednsday but caved and tested today. I got a faint positive!!!! I'm so scared that this is not true. I will be going in on Monday for a blood test. Ladies I will let you know what the results are. I also will be testing again tomorrow to see what that test comes out to be. :D
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Hey Keeping Faith, all you can do know is as your name says :) I got a faint positive on my frer at 9 dpo then took a digital got not pregnant took another digital the following day and it said I was pregnant at 11 dpo. Good luck honey. 
I'm doing fine went to the doctors yesterday to have my HGC levels checked and it was at 330, going in next Friday to get my levels done again along with an ultrasound.


----------



## Keeping Faith

BritneyNChris said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I just wanted to give an update. I'm suppose to test on on wednsday but caved and tested today. I got a faint positive!!!! I'm so scared that this is not true. I will be going in on Monday for a blood test. Ladies I will let you know what the results are. I also will be testing again tomorrow to see what that test comes out to be. :D
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hey Keeping Faith, all you can do know is as your name says :) I got a faint positive on my frer at 9 dpo then took a digital got not pregnant took another digital the following day and it said I was pregnant at 11 dpo. Good luck honey.
> I'm doing fine went to the doctors yesterday to have my HGC levels checked and it was at 330, going in next Friday to get my levels done again along with an ultrasound.Click to expand...


Thanks! Yes we are trying to think positive! I also will be hoping for you. Your hcg levels sound great! Keep me updated.


----------



## Bumblebee24

Babywhisperer said:


> Bumblebee24 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, bfn again for me this mornin 13dpo, I wud say that am defo out. But still no spotting no Af symptoms I am now 34days into cycle wats goin on. I just want af to arrive now so a can start a new next month.
> Ohh another thing the top of my thighs are killing me as if I have been doin hours if exercise but I haven't done anything. I cant even walk down the stairs properly. Ohh lordy wat is goin on
> 
> Sore legs is a bfp sign!! FX'd for you!!Click to expand...

REALLY ekkk :shrug: where have u heard or read this I thought it was mite b a sign that AF was on her evil little way. Why is it no showin on a test yet? Ohh gosh am so impatient:dohh:


----------



## BritneyNChris

Keeping Faith said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I just wanted to give an update. I'm suppose to test on on wednsday but caved and tested today. I got a faint positive!!!! I'm so scared that this is not true. I will be going in on Monday for a blood test. Ladies I will let you know what the results are. I also will be testing again tomorrow to see what that test comes out to be. :D
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hey Keeping Faith, all you can do know is as your name says :) I got a faint positive on my frer at 9 dpo then took a digital got not pregnant took another digital the following day and it said I was pregnant at 11 dpo. Good luck honey.
> I'm doing fine went to the doctors yesterday to have my HGC levels checked and it was at 330, going in next Friday to get my levels done again along with an ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes we are trying to think positive! I also will be hoping for you. Your hcg levels sound great! Keep me updated.Click to expand...

Not a problem honey :D Thanks... I will keep you updated if my hcg levels are 2400 or higher then everything should be normal and i will be able to see my little Tadpole <3


----------



## adroplet

Bumblebee24 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bumblebee24 said:
> 
> 
> Bloody hell, bfn again for me this mornin 13dpo, I wud say that am defo out. But still no spotting no Af symptoms I am now 34days into cycle wats goin on. I just want af to arrive now so a can start a new next month.
> Ohh another thing the top of my thighs are killing me as if I have been doin hours if exercise but I haven't done anything. I cant even walk down the stairs properly. Ohh lordy wat is goin on
> 
> Sore legs is a bfp sign!! FX'd for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> REALLY ekkk :shrug: where have u heard or read this I thought it was mite b a sign that AF was on her evil little way. Why is it no showin on a test yet? Ohh gosh am so impatient:dohh:Click to expand...

https://www.birth.com.au/Pregnancy/...Early-pregnancy/Bloating--cramps-and-backache

...under Cramps and Aches. Good Luck!!:dust:


----------



## Bumblebee24

Ohh my gosh, I so do hope so but at the same time can't let my thoughts get to carried away. Have my fingers & toes crossed lol


----------



## danielle1984

Keeping Faith said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. I just wanted to give an update. I'm suppose to test on on wednsday but caved and tested today. I got a faint positive!!!! I'm so scared that this is not true. I will be going in on Monday for a blood test. Ladies I will let you know what the results are. I also will be testing again tomorrow to see what that test comes out to be. :D
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> Hey Keeping Faith, all you can do know is as your name says :) I got a faint positive on my frer at 9 dpo then took a digital got not pregnant took another digital the following day and it said I was pregnant at 11 dpo. Good luck honey.
> I'm doing fine went to the doctors yesterday to have my HGC levels checked and it was at 330, going in next Friday to get my levels done again along with an ultrasound.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yes we are trying to think positive! I also will be hoping for you. Your hcg levels sound great! Keep me updated.Click to expand...

Good Luck! :happydance:


----------



## Lionchild

Karynmski said:


> I'm out. The :witch: found me.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:

I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)


----------



## Babywhisperer

stargazer01 said:


> Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:
> 
> I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)

Us too..where are you? I'm on Long Island and they have already ordered evacuations for some areas on the south part of the island, and the coast of CT. Be safe!


----------



## Karynmski

Nassau county here... I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## minuet

Babywhisperer said:


> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:
> 
> I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)
> 
> Us too..where are you? I'm on Long Island and they have already ordered evacuations for some areas on the south part of the island, and the coast of CT. Be safe!Click to expand...

Please be careful! Evacuate ahead of the storm and take care of yourself, this sounds like a very unusual storm.


----------



## rachybaby85

Well :witch: didnt show yesterday, but did an internet cheapie and :bfn: so I think i'm out this month, just got to wait and see if she shows.


----------



## Babywhisperer

rachybaby85 said:


> Well :witch: didnt show yesterday, but did an internet cheapie and :bfn: so I think i'm out this month, just got to wait and see if she shows.

I am anywhere from 8-10dpo since FF and countdowntopregnancy.com have me ovu and different times. I had a vivid dream that my Mom had passed away, I don't know how...but I started to panic in my dream and went out to my Dad's car to listen to a voicemail she left (why his car I have no idea) and I heard her voice and started crying...and that's when I woke up crying. I was and still am very upset. So I took an internet cheapie and got a bfn.


----------



## MrsO1987

i haven't been on here for a while. i have had my af this month and Will be joining the November thread x


----------



## echo

:hugs: Babywhisperer. I hope your day gets better.

Sorry the witch got you MrsO, good luck in November!


----------



## minuet

How are you doing echo? It looks like today might finally be O day? Nice temp dip there.


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Well I'm still here and still waiting Dpo 22 tomorrow and still no af also still no bfp:(


----------



## babydeabreu

evening peeps....13dpo and still getting bfn! looks like im out as ive got hardly any symptoms either :(

hope everyone in new york will be ok..such a scary thing listening to it on the news. saying its meant to hit monday...thinking of u all and hope no one dies or gets hurt. xx


----------



## meli1981

stay safe to those in new york and area i hope everythings ok


----------



## stargazer01

minuet said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:
> 
> I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)
> 
> Us too..where are you? I'm on Long Island and they have already ordered evacuations for some areas on the south part of the island, and the coast of CT. Be safe!Click to expand...
> 
> Please be careful! Evacuate ahead of the storm and take care of yourself, this sounds like a very unusual storm.Click to expand...

I'm in Pennsylvania (in the Susquehanna Valley) Sounds like it will be coming straight for us. Have you been evacuated yet? We are just ordered to stay home and that it is a state of emergency, expected high winds and lots of flooding, probably lots of trees will come down. My kids are excited because school was canceled already. Oh to be a child again, and not understand the impact of serious storms.


----------



## Babywhisperer

stargazer01 said:


> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:
> 
> I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)
> 
> Us too..where are you? I'm on Long Island and they have already ordered evacuations for some areas on the south part of the island, and the coast of CT. Be safe!Click to expand...
> 
> Please be careful! Evacuate ahead of the storm and take care of yourself, this sounds like a very unusual storm.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Pennsylvania (in the Susquehanna Valley) Sounds like it will be coming straight for us. Have you been evacuated yet? We are just ordered to stay home and that it is a state of emergency, expected high winds and lots of flooding, probably lots of trees will come down. My kids are excited because school was canceled already. Oh to be a child again, and not understand the impact of serious storms.Click to expand...

We haven't been evacuated but that's because we are above 15ft above sea level. Those below that have been evacuated, or asked to leave. My brother-in-law and his gf are close to sea level, but live on the 2nd floor of a building so they are staying. Friends have been evacuated from Tribeca and Brooklyn. I hope you are ok! Stay safe!!


----------



## stargazer01

Babywhisperer said:
 

> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:
> 
> I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)
> 
> Us too..where are you? I'm on Long Island and they have already ordered evacuations for some areas on the south part of the island, and the coast of CT. Be safe!Click to expand...
> 
> Please be careful! Evacuate ahead of the storm and take care of yourself, this sounds like a very unusual storm.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Pennsylvania (in the Susquehanna Valley) Sounds like it will be coming straight for us. Have you been evacuated yet? We are just ordered to stay home and that it is a state of emergency, expected high winds and lots of flooding, probably lots of trees will come down. My kids are excited because school was canceled already. Oh to be a child again, and not understand the impact of serious storms.Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't been evacuated but that's because we are above 15ft above sea level. Those below that have been evacuated, or asked to leave. My brother-in-law and his gf are close to sea level, but live on the 2nd floor of a building so they are staying. Friends have been evacuated from Tribeca and Brooklyn. I hope you are ok! Stay safe!!Click to expand...

Thank you! I hope all turns out ok in your area too. Hopefully you don't have too much wind damage.


----------



## echo

I'm on Cape Cod. According to the newest model, it is going to be raining here for dayssss.....getting us (not head on) on the way in, and on the way out. I love storms. I walked around during Hurricane Bob, Irene, Earl (stupid), and many more. The police are going to be mad at me for drinving into work tomorrow,a nd home. But I don't want to go in early. And its only 7 miles.
Anyone affected by Sandy stay safe and have fun!


----------



## Scarlet369

stargazer01 said:


> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> minuet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babywhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stargazer01 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I may be offline for a few days due to a forcasted hurricane that might knock out power. It's supposed to hit Sunday night through Tuesday. I'm hoping for the best. My basement takes on alot of water when there is flooding. :shipw:
> 
> I will update the thread when I can get back online! :)
> 
> Us too..where are you? I'm on Long Island and they have already ordered evacuations for some areas on the south part of the island, and the coast of CT. Be safe!Click to expand...
> 
> Please be careful! Evacuate ahead of the storm and take care of yourself, this sounds like a very unusual storm.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm in Pennsylvania (in the Susquehanna Valley) Sounds like it will be coming straight for us. Have you been evacuated yet? We are just ordered to stay home and that it is a state of emergency, expected high winds and lots of flooding, probably lots of trees will come down. My kids are excited because school was canceled already. Oh to be a child again, and not understand the impact of serious storms.Click to expand...
> 
> We haven't been evacuated but that's because we are above 15ft above sea level. Those below that have been evacuated, or asked to leave. My brother-in-law and his gf are close to sea level, but live on the 2nd floor of a building so they are staying. Friends have been evacuated from Tribeca and Brooklyn. I hope you are ok! Stay safe!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! I hope all turns out ok in your area too. Hopefully you don't have too much wind damage.Click to expand...

I'm in buffalo ny. They are saying because of the lakes they are expecting all of New York state to lose power... freaking wonderful!!!


----------



## Bumblebee24

Hope u all keep safe over in the US.:flower:

Am out this month :witch: showed up this mornin 35 days longest cycle yet. See sum of you next thread & h&h 9 months to those who got there bfp


----------



## lorojovanos

I'm sorry BUMBLEBEE:(
The storm is getting us here too in Southwestern Ontario, Canada. We are to get at least 6 inches of rain over the next 2 days... Where i live is on a flood plain in Delaware. (a big part of the war of 1812) Even when we get over an inch of rain, the river floods big time forcing all of the deer to the down, and everyones houses flood.


----------



## lorojovanos

lorojovanos said:


> I'm sorry BUMBLEBEE:(
> The storm is getting us here too in Southwestern Ontario, Canada. We are to get at least 6 inches of rain over the next 2 days... Where i live is on a flood plain in Delaware. (a big part of the war of 1812) Even when we get over an inch of rain, the river floods big time forcing all of the deer to the down, and everyones houses flood.

Bad, but we are not in danger of losing our lives like some people:hugs:


----------



## baby1wanted

Hi all
Been MIA for a few days, life busy busy. AF is now officially wait but decided not to test as yet - can't bear a BFN.
I will have to test on Thursday morning (1st Nov) as I have an MRI scan that day and they won't do it if they think I'm pregnant. So may be the last BFP of the month!
I'm in the UK so no weather problems here - just wanted to send :hugs: to all those affected on the East Coast / Canada - keep yourselves safe and I hope the damage isn't too bad


----------



## stargazer01

Bumblebee24 said:


> Hope u all keep safe over in the US.:flower:
> 
> Am out this month :witch: showed up this mornin 35 days longest cycle yet. See sum of you next thread & h&h 9 months to those who got there bfp

Sorry about the witch bumblebee. :hugs:


----------



## Babywhisperer

Pics from the town next to mine:

https://portwashington.patch.com/articles/pictures-of-sandy-in-port-washington#photo-11938712


----------



## shellgirl

Babywhisperer said:


> Pics from the town next to mine:
> 
> https://portwashington.patch.com/articles/pictures-of-sandy-in-port-washington#photo-11938712

Stay safe Babywhisperer! You must be near where my DH is from, Manhasset. We were just at a wedding out on the tip on Connecticut this weekend and managed to get back home yesterday without any hiccups. Have a lot of friends who stayed through today though and are now stranded.


----------



## Missbx

I'm out Af just got me :(


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Hey all you wonderful ladies, I could really use some help. I thought I ovulated on the 10th of this month, but I've been testing since 11dpo, that when I got positive with my other two but BFN after BFN..... Until yesterday 18 dpo, very faint BFP again this morning with FMU and a few hours later, very slightly darker with SMU. Now I'm looking at my chart and wondering if maybe I ovulated a little later than I thought. Could you please give me opinions, I know it's not a complete chart which makes it a bit more difficult but my littlest one was waking up quite frequently at the beginning of this cycle, so I couldn't temp. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-12&mode=a&ts=1351538670&u=


----------



## lorojovanos

I cant see your chart, it comes up w mine


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Oh that's so annoying this site won't let me post it until I have 10 posts or more.


----------



## lorojovanos

Just copy the link


----------



## bumpnotyet

Hi lovely ladies :) just wanted to say please stay safe to all those affected by the storm! Keeping u in my thoughts and prayers! Xx

Afraid I'm out this month, af showed up on 9dpo, booo :( so early! Had a lot of pain this month so wonder if my body is still recovering from my mc, off for a scan on Friday (FX all will be ok xx)
Good luck ladies and see some of you in November xx lots of love xx


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I'll try it again but that's what I did at first. Lets see if this works...
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-06&mode=a&ts=1351541040&u=


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Nope the baby bump site is deleting some of the link so you can't see it until I have at least 10 posts.


----------



## lorojovanos

well post 2 more times:)


----------



## echo

24,000 here without power. I'm at work, lights are flickering, but so far we still have power! There has been some flooding, some road closures, but overall, not bad. I guess the real concern is the high tide at midnight tonight. As it was, the high tide this afternoon has caused major flooding in some tidal areas. We are under a flood warning. 

Stay safe NJ/NY/CT/PA people who will be getting the brunt, particularly the storm surge expected in Long Island Sound! Storm surge is the most dangerous part of a hurricane!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Right I went and answered some threads to get up to 10. Lets try this again
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-05&mode=a&ts=1351541099&u= 
I really don't think FF assessment of when I ovulated is right, it doesn't make sense.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-05&mode=a&ts=1351541099&u=


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Sorry for the multiple posts, it's not giving me the message anymore but it's not posting the full link either, I hope it works.


----------



## lorojovanos

Still no:(


----------



## echo

It might be a setting on your FF account, like a privacy setting that isn't allowing you to share. Try clicking the 'share' section and check out the options.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2012-10-05&mode=a&ts=1351541099&u=


----------



## 3rdbabybump

There we go just put the https: in front


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Echo you were right. Now it's fixed
Thanks

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3ff0d6


----------



## echo

First of all, Congrats! Second of all, CD15 with the spotting is probably ovulation, with your chart becoming triphasic at 9dpo (CD24). 18dpo isn't late for a BFP, so book yourself a doctors appt to confirm!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I'm just a little nervous because it's so light.


----------



## echo

Don't worry--a line is a line! If it will make you feel better, retest in 2 days. 
https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## babydeabreu

cd1 for me ladies...on to the next month!! good luck to thos testing/waiting to test xxx


----------



## lorojovanos

I completely 100% agree with ECHO:)

Sorry BABY


----------



## 3rdbabybump

I'm just going crazy I think when DH gets home I'm going to get a FRER to put my mind at ease


----------



## lorojovanos

Keep us in the loop


----------



## elt1013

3rdbabybump said:


> I'm just going crazy I think when DH gets home I'm going to get a FRER to put my mind at ease

What brand test did you use for the first 2 positives? When I looked at your chart, my eyes immediately went to CD24 until I realized that no cm was recorded for that day and there was ewcm on 14, 15, and 16. The ladies are probably right on when they say that CD24 is where it went triaphasic. And echo is right...we all see ladies on here getting BFPs super early, but that is usally not the case even though it appears that way! Congrats!


----------



## 3rdbabybump

The first 2 that I took were Dollar store brand. Here is the test I took tonight, hubby saw the line as well and with the first two asked me if I was sure at first, so that's got to be a good sign right. :)
https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9871/3baby.jpg


----------



## minuet

3rdbabybump said:


> Sorry for the multiple posts, it's not giving me the message anymore but it's not posting the full link either, I hope it works.

you aren't posting the right link. you don't want to just copy the url when viewing your chart, you want to click on Sharing , then Setup, and after doing settings, click on View to get the link to post. You can also click on Get Code under Sharing to post it in your signature.


----------



## minuet

3rdbabybump said:


> The first 2 that I took were Dollar store brand. Here is the test I took tonight, hubby saw the line as well and with the first two asked me if I was sure at first, so that's got to be a good sign right. :)
> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9871/3baby.jpg

You have lovely lines, congrats dear.


----------



## baby1wanted

Missbx said:


> I'm out Af just got me :(




bumpnotyet said:


> Hi lovely ladies :) just wanted to say please stay safe to all those affected by the storm! Keeping u in my thoughts and prayers! Xx
> 
> Afraid I'm out this month, af showed up on 9dpo, booo :( so early! Had a lot of pain this month so wonder if my body is still recovering from my mc, off for a scan on Friday (FX all will be ok xx)
> Good luck ladies and see some of you in November xx lots of love xx




babydeabreu said:


> cd1 for me ladies...on to the next month!! good luck to thos testing/waiting to test xxx

Big hugs :hugs: to all you ladies, sorry AF got you - onwards and upwards into November! :dust:



3rdbabybump said:


> The first 2 that I took were Dollar store brand. Here is the test I took tonight, hubby saw the line as well and with the first two asked me if I was sure at first, so that's got to be a good sign right. :)
> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9871/3baby.jpg

Definitely a line! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## angie79

Hi girl i'm out - af got me on my wedding day :nope: on to next month

xxx


----------



## baby1wanted

angie79 said:


> Hi girl i'm out - af got me on my wedding day :nope: on to next month
> 
> xxx

Well that's rubbish!! :hugs: :hugs: 
Hope that you had a fabulous day though? :flower:
Congrats!


----------



## elt1013

3rdbabybump said:


> The first 2 that I took were Dollar store brand. Here is the test I took tonight, hubby saw the line as well and with the first two asked me if I was sure at first, so that's got to be a good sign right. :)
> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9871/3baby.jpg

Definately a BFP! Congrats!


----------



## danielle1984

3rdbabybump said:


> The first 2 that I took were Dollar store brand. Here is the test I took tonight, hubby saw the line as well and with the first two asked me if I was sure at first, so that's got to be a good sign right. :)
> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9871/3baby.jpg

Congrats! :happydance: 
If you keep testing you'll see the line become darker. I did that when I got my first bfp, it's pretty cool.


----------



## momof1making2

:bfn: for me this month ladies the :witch: got me, onto November. Hope every one is happy and safe! Congrats on all the :bfp: !


----------



## Keeping Faith

Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for those who AF came. 

AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks


----------



## Keeping Faith

3rdbabybump said:


> I'm just a little nervous because it's so light.

Congrats 3rdbabybump!!! How exciting!


----------



## meli1981

congrats keepingfaith and 3rd babybump


----------



## Keeping Faith

meli1981 said:


> congrats keepingfaith and 3rd babybump

Thanks Meli1981


----------



## 3rdbabybump

Keeping Faith said:


> Congrats to all the BFP, and sorry for those who AF came.
> 
> AFM.....I finally got my real BFP...I can't believe it yet! I have been tryin for six years, and I'm so scared. Tommorrow I go for my BETA results, and I pray that this is real. Ladies I ask that yall pray for me as I pray for you. Thanks

YAY that's great, Happy Healthy Pregnancy for you.

Sorry to all the ladies that the witch got. Fingers X for you next month.


----------



## 3rdbabybump

meli1981 said:


> congrats keepingfaith and 3rd babybump

Hey Meli1981
I just read your tag and you're preg with #3 as well. Are you nervous at all about #3.


----------



## meli1981

youre welcome! im newly preg as well, so i know the worries! this is my fourth pregnancy, and i lost my second at eleven weeks, so im very worried, but the more tired and hungry and queezy i feel the better


----------



## meli1981

3rdbabybump said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> congrats keepingfaith and 3rd babybump
> 
> Hey Meli1981
> I just read your tag and you're preg with #3 as well. Are you nervous at all about #3.Click to expand...

im very worried (though i suffer from anxiety!) i temp everyday and have kept taking tests (shhhh my husband doesnt know!) i go to the docs today, but they just give you a urine test to confirm and book you for twelve weeks. ill be six weeks on thursday


----------



## Pslrbaby18

Hi ladies! I'm new! I hope I am posting in the right place.. So did the BD last Saturday, got a positive opk Sunday but couldn't BD.. Then Monday got a negative opk but BD anyway.. What do you ladies think?


----------



## Pslrbaby18

Also, congrats to all the ladies with their BFP, wishing lots of baby dust to the rest of us!


----------



## echo

Congrats Keeping Faith!


----------



## setarei

I'm out. It looks like I had a chemical. I had symptoms and 2 faintly positive HPT but the beta at the doctor showed <5 HCG a few days later. 

Good luck to all those still in the October race. I'm on to November now.


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Keeping Faith and 3rdbabybump on your bfps!!!


----------



## Keeping Faith

danielle1984 said:


> Congrats Keeping Faith and 3rdbabybump on your bfps!!!

Thanks danielle1984! How far along are you?


----------



## danielle1984

Keeping Faith said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Keeping Faith and 3rdbabybump on your bfps!!!
> 
> Thanks danielle1984! How far along are you?Click to expand...

8 weeks already! I found out I'm pregnant on Sept. 30th. and I only got my first prenatal visit this week, but everything is going well.
Have you gone for blood test yet?


----------



## stargazer01

echo said:


> 24,000 here without power. I'm at work, lights are flickering, but so far we still have power! There has been some flooding, some road closures, but overall, not bad. I guess the real concern is the high tide at midnight tonight. As it was, the high tide this afternoon has caused major flooding in some tidal areas. We are under a flood warning.
> 
> Stay safe NJ/NY/CT/PA people who will be getting the brunt, particularly the storm surge expected in Long Island Sound! Storm surge is the most dangerous part of a hurricane!

I'm glad you are ok! We are really fortunate, compared to some nearby. We didn't even get as much water in our basement as expected. Power went off for a short time, but is back on. 
I hope everyone else is okay and didn't have too much damage.



3rdbabybump said:


> The first 2 that I took were Dollar store brand. Here is the test I took tonight, hubby saw the line as well and with the first two asked me if I was sure at first, so that's got to be a good sign right. :)
> https://img534.imageshack.us/img534/9871/3baby.jpg

Congratulations!!! I see it! :D



setarei said:


> I'm out. It looks like I had a chemical. I had symptoms and 2 faintly positive HPT but the beta at the doctor showed <5 HCG a few days later.
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the October race. I'm on to November now.

:hugs: So sorry!


----------



## stargazer01

* 3rdbabybump 
 Keeping Faith *

:happydance:

Best wishes for a h&h 9 months! :D


----------



## Keeping Faith

danielle1984 said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Keeping Faith and 3rdbabybump on your bfps!!!
> 
> Thanks danielle1984! How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks already! I found out I'm pregnant on Sept. 30th. and I only got my first prenatal visit this week, but everything is going well.
> Have you gone for blood test yet?Click to expand...

No I go in the morning. I'm super nerves! I'm so scared it will say negative! I just tested again and it's a strong positive. :wacko:


----------



## Keeping Faith

stargazer01 said:


> * 3rdbabybump
> Keeping Faith *
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Best wishes for a h&h 9 months! :D

Thanks stargazer01


----------



## danielle1984

Keeping Faith said:


> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Keeping Faith and 3rdbabybump on your bfps!!!
> 
> Thanks danielle1984! How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks already! I found out I'm pregnant on Sept. 30th. and I only got my first prenatal visit this week, but everything is going well.
> Have you gone for blood test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No I go in the morning. I'm super nerves! I'm so scared it will say negative! I just tested again and it's a strong positive. :wacko:Click to expand...

then if it becomes stronger every time, your results from blood test should be good. That's how it was for me. I kept testing for a few days and it would always become darker. It seems unreal at the beginning but at first ultrasound that's when you really realize there's something inside of you.


----------



## Keeping Faith

danielle1984 said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielle1984 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Keeping Faith and 3rdbabybump on your bfps!!!
> 
> Thanks danielle1984! How far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> 8 weeks already! I found out I'm pregnant on Sept. 30th. and I only got my first prenatal visit this week, but everything is going well.
> Have you gone for blood test yet?Click to expand...
> 
> No I go in the morning. I'm super nerves! I'm so scared it will say negative! I just tested again and it's a strong positive. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> then if it becomes stronger every time, your results from blood test should be
> 
> good. That's how it was for me. I kept testing for a few days and it would always become darker. It seems unreal at the beginning but at first ultrasound that's when you really realize there's something inside of you.[/QUOTE.
> 
> 
> Thanks! What are good beta results?Click to expand...


----------



## elt1013

Positive? I have never gotten a positive opk before so I just thought I would get your opinions on if it is as dark as the control line? Sorry about the yellowish tinge, lol (I am on B complex so it tends to turn my wee pretty yellow).
 



Attached Files:







001.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## meli1981

it looks positive to me! congrats better get bding!


----------



## elt1013

Congrats Keeping Faith...have any pics to post? We love pics!!


----------



## elt1013

meli1981 said:


> it looks positive to me! congrats better get bding!

Thanks, we already did! Hehe...I wasn't chancing missing it just in case!


----------



## lorojovanos

elt1013 said:


> Positive? I have never gotten a positive opk before so I just thought I would get your opinions on if it is as dark as the control line? Sorry about the yellowish tinge, lol (I am on B complex so it tends to turn my wee pretty yellow).

I would say +too:)


----------



## elt1013

lorojovanos said:


> elt1013 said:
> 
> 
> Positive? I have never gotten a positive opk before so I just thought I would get your opinions on if it is as dark as the control line? Sorry about the yellowish tinge, lol (I am on B complex so it tends to turn my wee pretty yellow).
> 
> I would say +too:)Click to expand...

Thanks loro...looks like o may be right around the corner for you aswell from looking at your chart. Good luck!


----------



## setarei

stargazer01 said:


> setarei said:
> 
> 
> I'm out. It looks like I had a chemical. I had symptoms and 2 faintly positive HPT but the beta at the doctor showed <5 HCG a few days later.
> 
> Good luck to all those still in the October race. I'm on to November now.
> 
> :hugs: So sorry!Click to expand...

Thanks for the hug. I was devastated at first but now I'm just happy that there's proof that I can get pregnant (this was the first time I was able to get a positive). Hoping that gets the ball rolling and that the next one sticks.


----------



## Keeping Faith

elt1013 said:


> Congrats Keeping Faith...have any pics to post? We love pics!!

elt1013 how can I post pics on here?


----------



## lorojovanos

In reply, go to advanced and click on the paperclip to attach:)


----------



## Keeping Faith

Pictures of my BFPs!!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-30_20-04-33_42.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## lorojovanos

Congratulations!


----------



## PiperDilly

Count me out this month. I Oed late and I am expecting AF tomorrow or Friday. 

CONGRATS to all the BFPs!


----------



## rachybaby85

Congrats to all the :bfp: ladies.
afm:- I'm still waiting for the :witch: think i'm 15-16dpo with :bfn:
I've only tested in the evenings as i've been unable to do it in the morning (too blimmin rushed) but i doubt it would make much of a difference by now? I'm super tired with sore boobs but think it's down to the darker nights and :witch: preparing to attack!!


----------



## elt1013

Keeping Faith said:


> Pictures of my BFPs!!!!

Congrats again! Those are some really good lines!


----------



## Keeping Faith

elt1013 said:


> Keeping Faith said:
> 
> 
> Pictures of my BFPs!!!!
> 
> Congrats again! Those are some really good lines!Click to expand...

Thanks ladies! Had my beta done and the results came back great! It's official I'm pregnant! Can't believe this worked on the first time, and without an iui. The lord really does answer prayers! For you ladies waiting on that bfp please Be patience because I have waited six years to see two lines. Keep your heads up High and all keep faith! :hugs:


----------



## 2blue lines

I'm out! Witch on Halloween!!! Dang it!!!


----------



## baby1wanted

Well ladies CD47 for me today, no sign of AF and a BFN this morning :-(
Am going to head over to November thread to wait it out there....


----------



## louisiana

well af finally arrived today.

not surewhen ill be testing next as need to wait and see what my cycle does this month


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Not counting the spotting as af I'm now dpo 25 cd40 and waiting for test results from doc


----------



## echo

Anotherbbypls said:


> Not counting the spotting as af I'm now dpo 25 cd40 and waiting for test results from doc

Good luck!


----------



## stargazer01

louisiana said:


> well af finally arrived today.
> 
> not surewhen ill be testing next as need to wait and see what my cycle does this month

:hugs:


----------



## elt1013

Anotherbbypls said:


> Not counting the spotting as af I'm now dpo 25 cd40 and waiting for test results from doc

I have mentioned this to a a couple ladies before and I am not sure if you were one of them, but you may want to look up info on a luteal cyst. I didn't have this confirmed by a doctor on my last cycle because AF started the night before my doc appt, but am 90% sure that this is what delayed my AF. AF didn't show up until 31dpo. I also had a little bit of brown spotting a couple times during the wait for AF. They are pretty common and trick alot of people into thinking they are pregnant when they keep getting BFNs on urine tests. Good luck and hope this isn't the case for you and it is just a shy BFP! Just wanted to give you a possible answer to all the uncertainty, because I have been there and know the feeling.


----------



## misshastings

Hello ladies got my bfp this morning - Due date Saturday 13th July :D:D:D

Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!

Thank you for all the support x


----------



## Anotherbbypls

elt1013 said:


> Anotherbbypls said:
> 
> 
> Not counting the spotting as af I'm now dpo 25 cd40 and waiting for test results from doc
> 
> I have mentioned this to a a couple ladies before and I am not sure if you were one of them, but you may want to look up info on a luteal cyst. I didn't have this confirmed by a doctor on my last cycle because AF started the night before my doc appt, but am 90% sure that this is what delayed my AF. AF didn't show up until 31dpo. I also had a little bit of brown spotting a couple times during the wait for AF. They are pretty common and trick alot of people into thinking they are pregnant when they keep getting BFNs on urine tests. Good luck and hope this isn't the case for you and it is just a shy BFP! Just wanted to give you a possible answer to all the uncertainty, because I have been there and know the feeling.Click to expand...

Thanks I hope it's a shy bfp too but honestly 
I'm 26 dpo what are the chances of getting a bfp this late


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Blood tests all came back normal. Whatever that means but the secretary got confused so doc ringing me in a bit probs to deliver the your not pregnant but you were speech


----------



## danielle1984

misshastings said:


> Hello ladies got my bfp this morning - Due date Saturday 13th July :D:D:D
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone!
> 
> Thank you for all the support x

Congrats!!!


----------



## midgey123

Congrats to all the new bfp's :) h&h 9 months to you!! Sorry to any losses and anybody who the witch got sending my love to all of you and thank you for helping me through my loss your all wonderful xx


----------



## Anotherbbypls

Bfn this month. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Karynmski

I can't seem to find the November thread...


----------



## isela

:growlmad: AF got me at Oct.22nd, praying for nov be our month :hugs: to all the ladies that we dont loose our hopes,,,,,


----------



## meli1981

Karynmski said:


> I can't seem to find the November thread...

its at the end of stargazers signature


----------



## adroplet

Karynmski said:


> I can't seem to find the November thread...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...mber-testing-thread-summer-babies-making.html:thumbup:


----------



## stargazer01

2blue lines said:
 

> I'm out! Witch on Halloween!!! Dang it!!!

:hugs:


----------



## stargazer01

* misshastings *

:happydance: Best wishes to you! :D


----------



## Mrs. T

Hi Stargazer, I just noticed you didn't update my status on the first page. Sadly it was a BFN for me in October. :(


----------



## stargazer01

Sorry hun! :hugs: Will you be joining us in the November thread? I hope you do! :)


----------



## Mrs. T

No but will be looking for December threads. Hope you all have luck in November though. ;)


----------

